# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Με κοροιδεψε κανονικοτατα

## Miliva21

Καλημερα παιδια

Μετα απο ενα μεγαλο διαστημα που ειμαι ελευθερη και εναν σχετικο αριθμο ραντεβου και γνωριμιων με αντρες φλου....με αντρες που ηθελαν κατι χαλαρο/μονο σεξ και το εδειχναν αμεσα η εμμεσα...και με χλιαροτητα απο τη δικη μου πλευρα ...επρεπε να πεσω και σε ακομα μια προβληματικη περιπτωση που αποκλινει εντελως απο αυτο που θελω..

Γνωριστηκαμε εξω πριν δυο βδομαδες και μου μιλησε...για μενα ηταν ενα φλερτ τελειως ακυρο που δεν ηξερα αν επρεπε να ασχοληθω....πιστευα οτι δεν θα περνουσα καλα μαζι του ομως βγηκαμε ραντεβου και περασα πολυ ωραια, ενιωσα να υπαρχει χημεια αναμεσα μας....υπηρξε επικοινωνια και ειχαμε κοινα.....με προσεγγισε χαλαρα (και με το γαντι που λεμε) σε αντιθεση με ολα τα λιγουρια που εχουν πεσει πανω μου κατα καιρους και αυτο μου αρεσε....με εκανε να νιωθω λιγη ασφαλεια.....στο τελος του ραντεβου αφηνοντας το φλου για το αν θα ξαναβρεθουμε ....ημουν σιγουρη οτι θελω να τον ξαναδω....

και περιμενα για μνμ του....χαρουμενη που επιτελους γνωρισα καποιον να μου κινησει το ενδιαφερον και να ειμαι πιο ζεστη απεναντι του.....μετα απο δυο μερες χωρις να εχει στειλει τπτ... του εστειλα εγω και κατευθειαν μου προτεινε να βγουμε και εδειξε πολυ ενδιαφερον και ετσι εγινε.....

στην αρχη ηταν επικοινωνιακος και φιλικος απεναντι μου, η συζητηση κυλουσε γρηγορα, χαιροταν οταν εβλεπε οτι εχουμε κοινα και ηταν ενθουσιωδης ...μετα με ρωταγε πραγματα για μενα για την οικογενεια μου για το τι θα ηθελα απο τη ζωη μου σε θεμα σχεσεων (μετα την εξεταστικη μου... γιατι του τονισα πολλες φορες οτι τωρα ειμαι απασχολημενη με διαβασματα) και εγω του απαντησα λιγο γενικα και δεν του ειπα οτι θελω να κανω σχεση φοβουμενη οτι εκεινος θα τρομαξει και θα φυγει ή θα μου πει το χιλιοειπωμενο οτι δεν θελει δεσμευσεις κτλ κτλ...οποτε του απαντησα γενικα και ρωτησα εκεινον τι θα ηθελε απο τη ζωη του σε αυτο το κομματι και μου απαντησε οτι θα ηθελε σχεση.......(εννοειται οτι τον ειχα ρωτησει και ειπε οτι ειναι ελευθερος) ........ μετα η κουβεντα μας συνεχιστηκε περι ανεμων και υδατων και καποια στιγμη μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου (γιατι ετσι ηταν το στυλ του) μου ειπε να τα φτιαξουμε...και τον ρωτησα αν σε καθε γυναικα που γνωριζει της λεει οτι θελει σχεση απο εκεινη και μου ειπε οτι του αρεσω και οτι καταλαβαινει με ποια θελει να σχετιστει..........

προσπαθουσα να καταλαβω για το αν το εννοουσε αυτο που μου ειπε....προσφερθηκε να με αφησει σπιτι με το αυτοκινητο...του ειπα οτι θα επιστρεψω μονη αλλα επεμεινε...φιληθηκαμε.....εκε ινος πηγε να προσπαθησει να με πιασει και αλλου στο σωμα μου αλλα δεν τον αφησα....καθομασταν μετα στο αυτοκινητο μυτη με μυτη..ημουν τοσο χαρουμενη και ενθουασιασμενη ...τον εβλεπα και ενιωθα οτι μου αρεσει...ημουν σιγουρη.....πρωτη φορα μετα απο τοσο καιρο που με ενδιεφερε καποιος....

με αφησε σπιτι.... του ειπα να μου στειλει οταν φτασει...μου εστειλε οντως...την επομενη μερα δεν επικοινωνησαμε καθολου και τη μεθεπομενη εκανα κινηση εγω και τον ρωτησα τι κανει...μου απαντησε κανονικα και του απαντησα και εγω αλλα δεν ξαναπαντησε..και το αφησα ετσι...μια βδομαδα μετα και δεν εχει στειλει τπτ...δεν εχουμε μιλησει καθολου....

τις πρωτες μερες πιστευα οτι το κανει επιτηδες για να με ψησει και οτι ηταν φανερο πως υπηρχε ενδιαφερον αναμεσα μας.....και ημουν ευτυχισμενη που ενιωθα να ειναι αμοιβαιο......ομως η αδιαφορια του συνεχιστηκε και επεσα απο το συννεφο μου.......υποψιαζομαι οτι επαιξε μαζι μου......οτι υποκριθηκε......και ειμαι πολυ λυπημενη.......

νιωθω τοσο ατυχη.......και τοσο ματαιωμενη για ακομα μια φορα......δεν μπορω να περιγραψω ποσο......

Εσεις τι θα κανατε στη θεση μου...θα στελνατε ξανα εστω ενα τελευταιο μνμ ? θα κανατε μια τελευταια προσπαθεια....ή δεν αξιζει τον κοπο..?

----------


## Miliva21

να σημειωσω οτι εκεινος ειναι λιγα χρονια μεγαλυτερος μου και απο το στυλ του καταλαβα εξαρχης οτι ειναι εμπειρος και το εχει με το μπλα μπλα.....και αυτο μου προκαλουσε και λιγη ανασφαλεια επδ καταλαβαινα πως δεν ειναι στα κυβικα μου και δεν ξερω με ποιον τροπο θα χρησιμοποιησει αυτο το επικοινωνιακο πλεονεκτημα του....ομως εδειξε ενδιαφερον και ηταν γλυκος στη προσεγγιση του και ειπα να αφησω την καχυποψια μου στην ακρη και να ειμαι ανοικτη διοτι πρωτη φορα μετα απο καιρο με τραβηξε καποιος τοσο......και πραγματια πρωτη φορα που καποιος με δουλεψε με τετοιο τροπο σε ραντεβου...αληθεια...δεν το ειχα ξαναπαθει...ολοι οι αλλοι ηταν χλιαροι...η το πηγαιναν αμεσως στο σεξ η εστω εδειχναν σημαδια και εγω καταλαβαινα που παει το πραγμα...τι να πει κανεις...

----------


## aggelosstr

Από το να υποφέρεις καλύτερα μου φαίνεται να τον πάρεις τηλέφωνο. Αλλά όχι με την έννοια της προσπάθειας (αυτός πρέπει να προσπαθήσει), αλλά για να ξεκαθαρίσεις τη κατάσταση.
Πες του "Τη μία είσαι θερμός, και την άλλη εξαφανίζεσαι, τι ακριβώς θέλεις να πιστέψω για σένα;"
Μπορεί να μην έχει έρθει αντιμέτωπος ούτε ο ίδιος με αυτά που έχει μέσα του.

----------


## Miliva21

> Από το να υποφέρεις καλύτερα μου φαίνεται να τον πάρεις τηλέφωνο. Αλλά όχι με την έννοια της προσπάθειας (αυτός πρέπει να προσπαθήσει), αλλά για να ξεκαθαρίσεις τη κατάσταση.
> Πες του "Τη μία είσαι θερμός, και την άλλη εξαφανίζεσαι, τι ακριβώς θέλεις να πιστέψω για σένα;"
> Μπορεί να μην έχει έρθει αντιμέτωπος ούτε ο ίδιος με αυτά που έχει μέσα του.


δεν θελω να εθελοτυφλω...ξερω πολυ καλα πως φερεται ο αντρας που ενδιαφερεται για μια γυναικα....το να στειλει ενα μνμ ηταν το λιγοτερο που θα μπορουσε να κανει μετα απο τοσες μερες......απο τη μια δεν ξερω αν θα βγαλω κατι και δεν θελω να του δωσω την αξια οτι τσιμπησα απο ολο αυτο τοσο πολυ.....τηλεφωνο να τον παρω δεν γινεται γτ δεν μιλησαμε ποτε απο το τηλεφωνο.....αν εκανα κατι θα ηταν να του στειλω μνμ...ομως τι θα ηταν καλυτερο να του εστελνα? και αν εκεινος δεν απαντησει....?
εγω πιστευω πως ειπε ψεματα και ψεματα ηταν και το ενδιαφερον του αποτη στιγμη που δεν το συνεχισε......πρωτη φορα με παιζουν τοσο χοντρα......

----------


## aggelosstr

> δεν θελω να εθελοτυφλω...ξερω πολυ καλα πως φερεται ο αντρας που ενδιαφερεται για μια γυναικα....


Για να το συζητάς, πάει να πει πως υπάρχει η ελπίδα μέσα σου, έστω και αν είναι μη ρεαλιστική.




> και δεν θελω να του δωσω την αξια οτι τσιμπησα απο ολο αυτο τοσο πολυ...


Αυτό το λάθος κάνουμε εμείς οι άνθρωποι. Προσπαθούμε να μη δώσουμε αξία στους άλλους, και βάζω και τον εαυτό μου μέσα.
Αλλά μιά φορά όμως, είχα μια γνωριμία με χαρακτηριστικά ζέστης/κρύου σαν τη δική σου. Μια μέρα τη πήρα τηλέφωνο, και αφού είπαμε διάφορα, της λέω "Το έχεις καταλάβει ότι μου αρέσεις. Έτσι;". Εκεί βραχυκύκλωσε, και μίλαγε επί δυό λεπτά με σαρδάμ. Τελικά βγήκαμε κανα δυό φορές χωρίς να καταλήξει πουθενά, αλλά αργότερα αισθάνθηκα υπερήφανος που ήμουν ξεκάθαρος στο τι ζητούσα, και από την τότε αντίδρασή της δεν φάνηκε να πήρε αξία.

----------


## aggelosstr

Πάρε τη πρωτοβουλία και κλείσε την υπόθεση.

----------


## Αποστολια

Γειά σου κορίτσι μου!καταρχήν γιατί λες ήταν φλερτ άκυρο που δεν έπρεπε να ασχοληθεις καν?και στο τέλος γιατί ασχοληθηκες?διεκρινες κάτι από την αρχή που δεν σου αρεσε?

----------


## Miliva21

> Γειά σου κορίτσι μου!καταρχήν γιατί λες ήταν φλερτ άκυρο που δεν έπρεπε να ασχοληθεις καν?και στο τέλος γιατί ασχοληθηκες?διεκρινες κάτι από την αρχή που δεν σου αρεσε?


γιατι ηταν ενα φλερτ ακυρο σ ανοικτο χωρο......και σκεφτηκα οτι οπως το εκανε και σε μενα πολυ πιθανο να το κανει και σε αλλες....και δεν τον ηξερα και απο χθες....επιπλεον ξερεις οτι ειμαι καχυποπτη και απαισιοδοξη δεν πιστευω οτι θα μπορουσε καποιος να μου προκαλεσει ενδιαφερον και σε καμια περιπτωση να ειναι και αμοιβαιο.......αφου δεν εχω υπαρξει ποτε σε σχεση ερωτευμενη..........

και αυτο ειναι που ποναει περισσοτερο...οταν δεν πιστευεις κατι οτι υπαρχει..να συμβαινει και να σε αφηνει με τη χαρα και πιο απογοητευμενη απο πριν

----------


## Miliva21

> Για να το συζητάς, πάει να πει πως υπάρχει η ελπίδα μέσα σου, έστω και αν είναι μη ρεαλιστική.
> 
> 
> Αυτό το λάθος κάνουμε εμείς οι άνθρωποι. Προσπαθούμε να μη δώσουμε αξία στους άλλους, και βάζω και τον εαυτό μου μέσα.
> Αλλά μιά φορά όμως, είχα μια γνωριμία με χαρακτηριστικά ζέστης/κρύου σαν τη δική σου. Μια μέρα τη πήρα τηλέφωνο, και αφού είπαμε διάφορα, της λέω "Το έχεις καταλάβει ότι μου αρέσεις. Έτσι;". Εκεί βραχυκύκλωσε, και μίλαγε επί δυό λεπτά με σαρδάμ. Τελικά βγήκαμε κανα δυό φορές χωρίς να καταλήξει πουθενά, αλλά αργότερα αισθάνθηκα υπερήφανος που ήμουν ξεκάθαρος στο τι ζητούσα, και από την τότε αντίδρασή της δεν φάνηκε να πήρε αξία.


για ποιο λογο λες οτι μπορει να μην εχει ερθει αντιμετωπος με αυτα που νιωθει? πιστευεις οτι παρολη του την αδιαφορια υπαρχει ενδιαφερον η καποια επιφυλακτικοτητα? δεν θα ηταν λογικο ομως εφοσον εγω την εκανα τη κινηση μου...........
και για ποιο λογο εφοσον η κοπελα βραχυκυκλωσε δεν το συνεχισε μαζι σου.....? μηπως επαιζε εξαρχης και ηξερε οτι δεν θα ενδωσει αλλα καταλαβε οτι θα μπορουσε να σου αρεσει οντως και κολλησε στιγμιαια...? 

οταν μια κατασταση ειναι ζεστη κρυο...δεν σημαινει οτι κατα βαθος ειναι κρυο?

----------


## Shakti

Miliva δεν υπαρχει λογος να μετανιωνεις που σου κινησε το ενδιαφερον καποιος και περασες καλα τις φορες που βγηκατε. Τωρα η συμπεριφορά του ειναι λογικό να σε κανει να απορείς και να ξενερωνεις. Βεβαια δυστηχώς δεν ειναι κατι σπάνιο. Μπορει να συνεβησαν πολλα πραγματα για τα οποια μονο υποθεσεις μπορουμε ν κανουμε. Παντως αμα βλεπεις απο την αρχη τετοια ασθαθεια καλο θα ηταν να σκεφτεις αν αξιζει την προσπαθεια. Αφου το σκεφτεσαι τοσο μπορεις να στειλεις αλλο ενα μνμα σε χαλαρο τονο μηπως καταλαβεις καλυτερα

----------


## Αποστολια

> γιατι ηταν ενα φλερτ ακυρο σ ανοικτο χωρο......και σκεφτηκα οτι οπως το εκανε και σε μενα πολυ πιθανο να το κανει και σε αλλες....και δεν τον ηξερα και απο χθες....επιπλεον ξερεις οτι ειμαι καχυποπτη και απαισιοδοξη δεν πιστευω οτι θα μπορουσε καποιος να μου προκαλεσει ενδιαφερον και σε καμια περιπτωση να ειναι και αμοιβαιο.......αφου δεν εχω υπαρξει ποτε σε σχεση ερωτευμενη..........
> 
> και αυτο ειναι που ποναει περισσοτερο...οταν δεν πιστευεις κατι οτι υπαρχει..να συμβαινει και να σε αφηνει με τη χαρα και πιο απογοητευμενη απο πριν


Δεν είναι κακό που σε φλερταρε με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Ναι μπορεί να το κάνει και σε αλλες μπορεί όμως και όχι.
Αν δεν διώξεις την καχυποψια και την απαισιοδοξια καλη μου δεν θα κάνεις τίποτα.ξέρω είναι δύσκολο να εμπιστευτεις αλλα πρέπει. Έπρεπε να του ξεκαθαρίσεις από την αρχή ότι ήθελες σχέση. Να ξέρει κι αυτός τι του γίνεται.τι σημαίνει θα φοβηθει με αυτό που θα του πω και θα φύγει?αμα δέν θέλει σχέση να φυγει.
Επειδή εμείς οι δύο σκεφτομαστε με τον ίδιο τρόπο στις σχεσεις από όσο έχουμε μιλήσει και μπορώ να σε καταλαβω θα σου πω ότι εγώ δεν θα έκανα καμία κίνηση να του στείλω μήνυμα.
Γιατί κακά τα ψέματα οποιος ενδιαφέρεται δεν αφήνει να περασει μια ή δύο βδομάδες για να σου μιλησει.

----------


## Miliva21

> Δεν είναι κακό που σε φλερταρε με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Ναι μπορεί να το κάνει και σε αλλες μπορεί όμως και όχι.
> Αν δεν διώξεις την καχυποψια και την απαισιοδοξια καλη μου δεν θα κάνεις τίποτα.ξέρω είναι δύσκολο να εμπιστευτεις αλλα πρέπει. Έπρεπε να του ξεκαθαρίσεις από την αρχή ότι ήθελες σχέση. Να ξέρει κι αυτός τι του γίνεται.τι σημαίνει θα φοβηθει με αυτό που θα του πω και θα φύγει?αμα δέν θέλει σχέση να φυγει.
> Επειδή εμείς οι δύο σκεφτομαστε με τον ίδιο τρόπο στις σχεσεις από όσο έχουμε μιλήσει και μπορώ να σε καταλαβω θα σου πω ότι εγώ δεν θα έκανα καμία κίνηση να του στείλω μήνυμα.
> Γιατί κακά τα ψέματα οποιος ενδιαφέρεται δεν αφήνει να περασει μια ή δύο βδομάδες για να σου μιλησει.


εχεις δικιο απλα κολλησα πολυ εκεινη τη στιγμη και φοβηθηκα μηπως χαλασει αυτο το κλιμα και μου πει οτι δεν θελει κατι σοβαρο...γι αυτο απαντησα φλου.....ομως μονος του ειπε οτι θελει σχεση και εγω χαρηκα εστω στιγμιαια....ναι την απεβαλα την απαισιοδοξια και ενθουσιαστηκα πολυ γρηγορα μαζι του...επδ ηθελα να ενθουσιαστω και παλι καλα σημαδια δεν υπηρξαν στην υποθεση...

συμφωνω οτι οποιος θελει στελνει....απο τη στιγμη που εκανα κιολας τη κινηση μου.......νομιζω πως αν τον εκαιγε θα εκανε τη κινηση του

----------


## Georgewww

Συμφωνώ γενικά , η αλήθεια βέβαια είναι άγνωστη. Μπορεί να τα ξαναβρήκε με την πρώην και να ντρέπεται να σου στείλει ακυρο, μπορεί να ξενέρωσε με κάτι χωρίς να φταις εσύ, μπορεί απλά να παίζει, μπορεί να έφυγε εξωτερικό, μπορεί να σε γουστάρει τρελά και να σε ψήνει για να μη το θεωρήσεις δεδομένο, μπορεί να έχει κι άλλες , κτλ :)

Εσύ τι κάνεις? Η περιμένεις αν δεν έχεις κάτι καλύτερο να κάνεις, ή ψάχνεις ταυτόχρονα και ότι έρθει πρώτο (αυτός ή ο καινούργιος) η σπας τον πάγο στέλνοντας ένα "σχέση για 1 μέρα (ή τεσπα όσο ήσασταν) πρώτη φορά έκανα " :)

Πάντως όπως και να έχει , χλωμό το κόβω το πράγμα, αν δεν έχει σοβαρή δικαιολογία τύπου είμαι σε κώμα, δε ξέρω καν αν αξίζει να ασχοληθείς. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Xfactor

κοιτα αμα ηθελε μονο σεξ, θα σου πεταγε σποντες, θα σε καλουσε σπιτι του, θα προσπαθουσε να χωσει τα χερακια του στο σωμα σου κ.λ.π...Αλλα ισως το κανει με ποιο γλυκο τροπο και να θελει παλι αυτο who know!.
Κατι αλλο παιζει εδω.....Το ψησιμο θεωρω, πως πανω απο εβδομαδα δεν ειναι ψησιμο, ειναι αδιαφορια, η χαλαροτητα......
Ισως λεω εγω τωρα, μαζι με εσενα ειχε γνωρισει και καμια αλλη κοπελιτσα, ταυτοχρονα και απλα εκανε ντειτ να δει με ποια ταιριαζει...
Για εμενα εφοσον σου αρεσει ,διεκδίκησε τον, παρε τηλεφωνο να ρωτησεις, πες του χαθηκαμε κ.λ.π...και να κανονισετε κατι ......Μην κανεις πισω τοσο ευκολα γιατι ποτε δεν θα βρεις κατι αμοιβαιο.
Με λιγα λογια μην το αφησεις φλου,.

----------


## oboro

> κοιτα αμα ηθελε μονο σεξ, θα σου πεταγε σποντες, θα σε καλουσε σπιτι του, θα προσπαθουσε να χωσει τα χερακια του στο σωμα σου κ.λ.π...Αλλα ισως το κανει με ποιο γλυκο τροπο και να θελει παλι αυτο who know!.


Με πιο γλυκο τροπο απ' το χουφτωμα χωρις συγκαταθεση δηλαδη;

----------


## Αποστολια

> εχεις δικιο απλα κολλησα πολυ εκεινη τη στιγμη και φοβηθηκα μηπως χαλασει αυτο το κλιμα και μου πει οτι δεν θελει κατι σοβαρο...γι αυτο απαντησα φλου.....ομως μονος του ειπε οτι θελει σχεση και εγω χαρηκα εστω στιγμιαια....ναι την απεβαλα την απαισιοδοξια και ενθουσιαστηκα πολυ γρηγορα μαζι του...επδ ηθελα να ενθουσιαστω και παλι καλα σημαδια δεν υπηρξαν στην υποθεση...
> 
> συμφωνω οτι οποιος θελει στελνει....απο τη στιγμη που εκανα κιολας τη κινηση μου.......νομιζω πως αν τον εκαιγε θα εκανε τη κινηση του


Καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν του το είπες από την αρχή αυτό. Γιατι σου αρεσε πολύ και δεν ήθελες να τον χάσεις.
Δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις ποτε τι σκεφτεται η τι έχει ο αλλος στο κεφάλι του.συνηθως σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις παίζει να υπάρχει κάτι άλλο στη ζωή του η απλα δεν ταιριαξατε σαν ζευγαρι.οπότε απομακρυνσου και εσυ τώρα.αν θες να του ζητησεις μια εξήγηση για όλα αυτά ζητα την.

----------


## Miliva21

> κοιτα αμα ηθελε μονο σεξ, θα σου πεταγε σποντες, θα σε καλουσε σπιτι του, θα προσπαθουσε να χωσει τα χερακια του στο σωμα σου κ.λ.π...Αλλα ισως το κανει με ποιο γλυκο τροπο και να θελει παλι αυτο who know!.
> Κατι αλλο παιζει εδω.....Το ψησιμο θεωρω, πως πανω απο εβδομαδα δεν ειναι ψησιμο, ειναι αδιαφορια, η χαλαροτητα......
> Ισως λεω εγω τωρα, μαζι με εσενα ειχε γνωρισει και καμια αλλη κοπελιτσα, ταυτοχρονα και απλα εκανε ντειτ να δει με ποια ταιριαζει...
> Για εμενα εφοσον σου αρεσει ,διεκδίκησε τον, παρε τηλεφωνο να ρωτησεις, πες του χαθηκαμε κ.λ.π...και να κανονισετε κατι ......Μην κανεις πισω τοσο ευκολα γιατι ποτε δεν θα βρεις κατι αμοιβαιο.
> Με λιγα λογια μην το αφησεις φλου,.


μια εβδομαδα εχει περασει απο τοτε που μιλησαμε λιγο αφου του εστειλα εγω πρωτη

----------


## Leukos_lotos

Μιλιβα γεια σου κ απο μενα!
Καταρχας να σου πω κ συμπεραινοντας απο τα λεγομενα σου οτι εισαι νεα κοπελα καθως εχεις εξεταστικη οπως λες!επικεντρωσου εκει κ πουθενα αλλου!
Συμπεραινω κ με τα οσα γραφεις οτι εισαι συνεσταλμενη κ κ δεν επιδιωκεις προχειροτητες κ ξεπετες!
Το εχω συμπερανει κ απο τα αλλα ποστς,στα σχολια σου λαιρο τωρα,τα εχω ξεχωρισει μεταξυ κανα 2,3 ακομα...
Στο θεμα σου τωρα...πιστευω οτι πολυ καλα το διαχειριστηκες κ δεν προχωρησες αμεσως μαζι του,δεν επιδιωξες φαση 1 βραδυας κλπ...
Απο κει κ υστερα τον βλεπω οπως μας τον παρουσιαζεις πολυ χαλαρο κ οντως μεγαλυτερος εχει εμπειρια κ πολυ περισσοτερο στη πειθω κ καμακι!
Να το πω αλλιως...υπαρχουν καποιοι οπως πρωτοανεφερες που επιδιωκουν να κρεββατοσουν να το πω ευγενικα την κοπελα μια δυο φορες κ δρομο...
Απο κει κ υστερα ολοι αυτοι λειτουργουν με καποια συγκεκριμενο τροπο...συνηθως εχουν προχειρη συμπεριφορα κ φτωχο λεξιλογιο...αν κατσει σου λεει....καλως αλλιως παμε παρακατω!
Υπαρχουν κ αλλοι βεβαια που ειναι πιο ευγενικοι,εχουν τροπο κ οχι κοπο που λεμε...κ καταφερνουν αυτο που θελουν...κ υστερα ψαχνεις να τους βρεις!
Ετσι πιστευω ειναι κ η περιπτωση σου κ ευτυχως εληξε με ομορφο τροπο διχως κρεββατι κ λοιπες στεναχωριες απο μερους σου!
Εαν ζεις αθηνα η καπου αλλου σε μεγαλη πολη πρεπει να κινησει το ενδιαφερον σου το πως σε βρηκε κ πως σεδιαλεξε μεταξυ αγνωστων?σε εχει ξανα δει καπου κ τα σχετικα!
Καλο ειναι λοιπον να υπαρχει 1 μετρο εμπιστοσυνης στην αρχη...θεωρω λαθος που τον αφησες να σε παει σπιτι κ να γνωριζει αμεσως που μενεις...
Κ αφου σε γουσταρει κ κανατε σχεση γιατι ειναι αφαντος?κ στην αρχη κιολας που υπαρχει ενθουσιασμος!
Κατι μυριζει...προσεχε απο μερους σου πως θα εξελιχθει η ολη φαση εντος των ημερων κ αν σου πει το κλασσικο χαθηκα λογω υποχρεωσεων κλπ...να εχεις ενδιασμους!
Προσεξε ποσο θα δεθεις μαζι του κ μην επιδιωξεις κατι που τυχον μετανιωσεις στο κοντινο μελλον...μιας κ εισαι διαθετιμενη για κατι πιο ουσιαστικο!
Μην αναλλωνεσαι απο δω κ κει...
Ολα καλα να σου πανε κ καλη συνεχεια στην εξεταστικη σου κουκλα!

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Ίσως να υπάρχει κάποιος πρόσφατος χωρισμός στον οποίον δεν έχουν ξεκαθαριστεί οι καταστάσεις και τα συναισθήματα. Ίσως να "ξενέρωσε" με κάτι που δεν σου πάει ο νους.
Η πιο πιθανή απάντηση βρίσκεται νομίζω στο σημείο που περιγράφεις οτι φιλιόσασταν και δεν τον άφησες να σε αγγίξει σε κάποια σημεία. Αυτό νομίζω οτι είναι πιθανόν να τα δείχνει όλα. Ο τύπος ήθελε κρεββάτι και ας λέει για σχέση. Και μάλλον βαριέται να ασχοληθεί με εσένα ως άτομο, δηλαδή να περιμένει λίγο και να έχετε μια πιο ανθρώπινη σχέση, έστω και μικρής διάρκειας.
Η γνώμη μου είναι να μην ξανασχοληθείς και αν σου στείλει να το σκεφτείς πολύ καλά διότι η συμπεριφορά του είναι ανακόλουθη και αν δεν συμβαίνει κάτι από τα παραπάνω που ανέφερα, τότε δεν είναι λογικός και ισορροπημένος άνθρωπος και δεν είναι καλό να μπλέξεις μαζί του.

----------


## akis1

Μη χαλιέσαι για όσους σε χαλάνε... 

Όλα τα όνειρά μας μπορούν να γίνουν πραγματικότητα εάν έχουμε το κουράγιο να τα πείσουμε....

----------


## Remedy

> μια εβδομαδα εχει περασει απο τοτε που μιλησαμε λιγο αφου του εστειλα εγω πρωτη


μιλιβα, καλησπερα.
νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ συντομο διαστημα για να βγαλεις συμπερασματα.
μιλαμε για 2 μονο συναντησεις που κι αυτες εγιναν αν δεν κανω λαθος με αποσταση μιας εβδομαδας και τωρα εχει περασει αλλη μια εβδομαδα.
μπορει να ξαναεμφανιστει. οποιος κι αν ειναι ο σκοπος του.
το θεμα ειναι οτι νομιζω οτι εκφραζεσαι υπερβολικα (εννοω οτι αυτα που εκφραζεις δειχνουν να επενδυσες υπερβολικα) για 2 μονο συναντησεις που ειχατε και οπου το πιο χοντρο που εγινε ηταν ενα φιλι...
δωσε λιγο χρονο στην περιπτωση και για να δεις αν θα εμφανιστει και για να δεις τι τρεχει, γιατι αυτην την στιγμη δεν βγαινει κανενα συμπερασμα.
μπορει απο το να τρεχει σε δουλειες, μεχρι να παιζει και με αλλες η και να εχει σχεση και να μην στο ειπε.
για ενα πραγμα ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρη.
ΔΕΝ εκανε πισω επειδη του τα ειπες φλου για την σχεση.
αλλος ειναι ο λογος, δεν ξερουμε ποιος.
και κατα την γνωμη μου καλα εκανες και τα ειπες φλου. κι ο ιδιος μπορει να σου μιλησε για σχεση γιατι πιστευε αυτο θελεις να ακουσεις.
ΑΝ τυχον αποφασισεις να επικοινωνησεις εσυ, μη τυχον και ξεκινησεις ξεκαθαρισματα κλπ. δενε χετε τπτ με τον ανθρωπο. 2 βολτες πηγατε.
αν ομως παρεις, πες του κατι αναλαφρο του τυπου "τι γινεσαι εσυ; χαθηκες. παμε καμια βολτα;" ουτε δραματα περι εξαφανισεων, ουτε ξεκαθαρισματα περι σχεσεων. δενε χετε τπτ με τον ανθρωπο. μια γνωριμια εχετε!

----------


## Miliva21

> μιλιβα, καλησπερα.
> νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ συντομο διαστημα για να βγαλεις συμπερασματα.
> μιλαμε για 2 μονο συναντησεις που κι αυτες εγιναν αν δεν κανω λαθος με αποσταση μιας εβδομαδας και τωρα εχει περασει αλλη μια εβδομαδα.
> μπορει να ξαναεμφανιστει. οποιος κι αν ειναι ο σκοπος του.
> το θεμα ειναι οτι νομιζω οτι εκφραζεσαι υπερβολικα (εννοω οτι αυτα που εκφραζεις δειχνουν να επενδυσες υπερβολικα) για 2 μονο συναντησεις που ειχατε και οπου το πιο χοντρο που εγινε ηταν ενα φιλι...
> δωσε λιγο χρονο στην περιπτωση και για να δεις αν θα εμφανιστει και για να δεις τι τρεχει, γιατι αυτην την στιγμη δεν βγαινει κανενα συμπερασμα.
> μπορει απο το να τρεχει σε δουλειες, μεχρι να παιζει και με αλλες η και να εχει σχεση και να μην στο ειπε.
> για ενα πραγμα ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρη.
> ΔΕΝ εκανε πισω επειδη του τα ειπες φλου για την σχεση.
> ...


βρε ρεμεντυ μου τωρα με ξερεις....
ξερεις οτι ειμαι δυσκολη στο να νιιωσω ενδιαφερον για καποιον και ενθουσιαστηκα γρηγορα........το ξερω οτι προσπαθεις να με προσγειωσεις και να μου πεις οκει ηρεμησε δυο φορες βγηκατε μονο......ομως εδω μου ειπε να κανουμε σχεση....οπως και αν το ειπε...εστω στο χαλαρο εστω κατι....εδειξε ενδιαφερον και εμενα μου αρεσε να κανω σχεση μαζι του.....και το παθαινω σπανια αυτο....

υπερβολικη ξε-υπερβολικη οκει........
το θεμα ειναι οτι το παραμυθι μου το πουλησε .....και τωρα μια βδομαδα μετα δεν εμφανιζεται πουθενα......
γινε λιγο λογικη......και πες μου ...ως γυναικα και πιο εμπειρη σε τετοια θεματα τι φαινεται να συμβαινει απο τη συμπεριφορα του...
επιπλεον ασε με εμενα να αντιδρω υπερβολικα.......εχω βγει ενα σωρο ραντεβου και με ακυρους που εκαναν φανερο το σκοπο τους αμεσα.....τετοιο δουλεμα..και ενδιαφερν ομως δεν εχω φαει μεχρι στιγμης...

εσυ δλδ..τον δικαιολογεις...? οταν λεει κατι και μετα γινεται αφαντος...? δλδ αν ερθει μια μερα και μου στειλει μετα απο 2 η 3 βδομαδες τι πρεπει να κανω? να του πω καλως τον πασα μου περασε μεσα σε περιμενα...καταλαβαινω εισαι απασχολημενος ελα να το πιασουμε απο κει που το αφησαμε σαν να μην τρεχει τιποτα?.....και εγω κανω πως δεν ακουσα οσα ειπες και κανω και τη παπια που εξαφανιστηκες..?

νταξει...φυσικα και δεν θα του στειλω να του πω που εισι ρε μαλακα ουτε θα συμπεριφερθω λες και ειχαμε σχεση...βασικα δεν ξερω καν αν θελω να του ξαναστειλω γτ ξενερωσα και δεν μου παει να τρεχω πισω απο εναν αντρα στον οποιο εχω ηδη δειξει ενδιαφερον....

σχεση δεν ειχαμε ομως στο ντουκου δεν μπορεις και να το περασεις.....

φυσικα και μπορει να συμβαινει το οτιδηποτε...απο το να ειχε σχεση να εβγαινε με αλλη να ηθελε μονο σεξ....να επαιξε....παντως το να εχει δουλειες το αποκλειω ως δικαιολογια....οταν ενδιαφερεσαι στελνεις ενα μνμ...ειναι το λιγοτερο

----------


## xaraaaa

τι ηλικια έχετε;;; εσύ και αυτός εννοώ... κοίτα εγώ λέω η δεν θέλει να συνεχίσετε και εξαφανίστηκε αλλά τη θεωρώ απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά μπορούσε να στο πει χύμα τουλάχιστον ξέρεις δεν γουστάρω... η θα το πάω στο τραγικό αλλά να έπαθε κάτι ο άνθρωπος και να βρίσκεται σε ένα νοσοκομείο...

----------


## Miliva21

> τι ηλικια έχετε;;; εσύ και αυτός εννοώ... κοίτα εγώ λέω η δεν θέλει να συνεχίσετε και εξαφανίστηκε αλλά τη θεωρώ απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά μπορούσε να στο πει χύμα τουλάχιστον ξέρεις δεν γουστάρω... η θα το πάω στο τραγικό αλλά να έπαθε κάτι ο άνθρωπος και να βρίσκεται σε ένα νοσοκομείο...


να βρισκεται σε νοσοκομειο το αποκλειω...γτ τον δειχνει ενεργο στο φβ και επιπλεον οταν του ειχα στειλει εγω τελευταια φορα εκεινος διεκοψε τη συνομιλια και δεν με ρωτησε κατι αλλο να συνεχιστει η κουβεντα....αυτος ειναι στα τριαντα και εγω εξι χρονια μικροτερη του...

----------


## xaraaaa

τότε αποφεύγει μάλλον.. μήπως είναι σε σχέση η το χειρότερο παντρεμένος; εγώ στη θέση σου θα του έστελνα ένα μνμ του τύπου δεν θέλω να ενοχλώ και να γίνομαι φορτικη αλλά αν σε ενόχλησε κάτι μπορείς να μ το πεις η αν δεν θέλεις να σε ξαναενοχλήσω πες του το με το να εξαφανίζεται χωρίς εξήγηση δεν είναι σωστή συμπεριφορά... έτσι θα έλεγα και αν δεν απαντήσει ούτε τότε.... πίστεω πως δεν αξίζει κορίτσι μου να ασχολείσαι άλλο με τον τυπο

----------


## believeInYourself

Miliva21 δύο φορές έκανες κίνηση κι έστειλες μήνυμα. Πόσες ακόμα να το κάνεις; Αν ενδιαφερόταν πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι θα το έδειχνε. Ασχολήσου με τα μαθήματα σου κι όταν τελειώσεις με την εξεταστική ασχολείσαι και με τους άντρες. Τζάμπα στεναχωριέσαι.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εφοσον θεωρείς οτι σε κοροιδεψε γιατι θες να ασχοληθείς μαζί του περισσότερο ακριβώς; μη πατατε την αξιοπρέπεια σας για τον καθε πεταμένο 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A9000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xaraaaa

σωστόοςςς ο believeInYourself....

----------


## Sonia

Επειδή τον κράζετε ότι πιθανόν έλεγε ότι ήθελε να ακούσει η άλλη και απλά ήθελε να πηδήσει και τι γάιδαρος είναι που χάθηκε, με αντίστροφη λογική, μπορεί εκείνος να γούσταρε και να ήθελε σχέση, αλλά επειδή η Miliva απάντησε στο φλου κι ότι δεν θέλει σχέση αυτή τη στιγμή, να προσπάθησε να ανταποκριθεί αντίστροφα. Δηλαδή αφού γουστάρω και η κοπελιά δεν είναι για κάτι σοβαρό αυτή τη στιγμή, ας ρίξω κανένα πούτσο γιατί μάλλον αυτό θέλει: ) Και μετά αφού είδε ότι ούτε σχέση θέλει τώρα, ούτε σεξ θέλει η κοπέλα, μπορεί κι αυτός να είπε ότι δεν αξίζει να χαλάω τον χρόνο μου. 

Θέλω να πω αν δεν είσαι ξεκάθαρος ο ίδιος και παίζεις την κολοκυθιά, δεν είναι ωραίο να κάνεις δίκη προθέσεων για τους άλλους.

----------


## Miliva21

> Επειδή τον κράζετε ότι πιθανόν έλεγε ότι ήθελε να ακούσει η άλλη και απλά ήθελε να πηδήσει και τι γάιδαρος είναι που χάθηκε, με αντίστροφη λογική, μπορεί εκείνος να γούσταρε και να ήθελε σχέση, αλλά επειδή η Miliva απάντησε στο φλου κι ότι δεν θέλει σχέση αυτή τη στιγμή, να προσπάθησε να ανταποκριθεί αντίστροφα. Δηλαδή αφού γουστάρω και η κοπελιά δεν είναι για κάτι σοβαρό αυτή τη στιγμή, ας ρίξω κανένα πούτσο γιατί μάλλον αυτό θέλει: ) Και μετά αφού είδε ότι ούτε σχέση θέλει τώρα, ούτε σεξ θέλει η κοπέλα, μπορεί κι αυτός να είπε ότι δεν αξίζει να χαλάω τον χρόνο μου. 
> 
> Θέλω να πω αν δεν είσαι ξεκάθαρος ο ίδιος και παίζεις την κολοκυθιά, δεν είναι ωραίο να κάνεις δίκη προθέσεων για τους άλλους.


ναι αλλα εγω ενδιαφερομαι...δεν θελω να θεωρησει κατι τετοιο.....μηπως μονο και μονο γ αυτο πρεπει να του στειλω.....? αλλα αν ηθελε σχεση μαζι μου δεν θα αρπαζε την ευκαιρια? του εστειλα μνμ....την μεθεπομενη μερα....οποιος ενδιαφερεται σπαει το κεφαλι του να καταλαβει τι συμβαινει...προσπαθει......οπ ς εγω τωρα...δεν ξερω τι να κανω

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> ναι αλλα εγω ενδιαφερομαι...δεν θελω να θεωρησει κατι τετοιο.....μηπως μονο και μονο γ αυτο πρεπει να του στειλω.....? αλλα αν ηθελε σχεση μαζι μου δεν θα αρπαζε την ευκαιρια? του εστειλα μνμ....την μεθεπομενη μερα....οποιος ενδιαφερεται σπαει το κεφαλι του να καταλαβει τι συμβαινει...προσπαθει......οπ ς εγω τωρα...δεν ξερω τι να κανω


Να μην ρίξεις αλλο την αξιοπρέπεια σου. Είτε ετσι ειτε αλλιως πέφτεις πολυ αν τον παρακαλάς. Πήγαινε παρακάτω 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A9000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## believeInYourself

> Επειδή τον κράζετε ότι πιθανόν έλεγε ότι ήθελε να ακούσει η άλλη και απλά ήθελε να πηδήσει και τι γάιδαρος είναι που χάθηκε, με αντίστροφη λογική, μπορεί εκείνος να γούσταρε και να ήθελε σχέση, αλλά επειδή η Miliva απάντησε στο φλου κι ότι δεν θέλει σχέση αυτή τη στιγμή, να προσπάθησε να ανταποκριθεί αντίστροφα. Δηλαδή αφού γουστάρω και η κοπελιά δεν είναι για κάτι σοβαρό αυτή τη στιγμή, ας ρίξω κανένα πούτσο γιατί μάλλον αυτό θέλει: ) Και μετά αφού είδε ότι ούτε σχέση θέλει τώρα, ούτε σεξ θέλει η κοπέλα, μπορεί κι αυτός να είπε ότι δεν αξίζει να χαλάω τον χρόνο μου. 
> 
> Θέλω να πω αν δεν είσαι ξεκάθαρος ο ίδιος και παίζεις την κολοκυθιά, δεν είναι ωραίο να κάνεις δίκη προθέσεων για τους άλλους.


Miliva του είπες εσύ πως δεν θες σχέση αυτή τη στιγμή; Τι του είπες ακριβώς;

----------


## Sonia

Δεν έχει κανένα λόγο να τον παρακαλάει. Ωστόσο αν γουστάρει δεν χάνει κάτι να κάνει μια προσπάθεια να βρεθούν από κοντά. Γιατί ρίχνεις την αξιοπρέπειά σου αν παλέψεις λίγο για κάτι που θες; Δεν σέρνεται πίσω του στα πατώματα, δεν της είπε να μην τον ξαναενοχλήσει, ούτε κάθεται η κοπέλα και κλαίει πάνω στη φωτογραφία του τα τελευταία 40 χρόνια. 

Αν θες μία γνώμη Μίλιβα, στείλε του ένα μήνυμα να προτείνεις μία έξοδο για καφέ κάπου ήσυχα ή κάπου όπου θα μπορείτε να συζητήσετε ωραία και καλά και όπου δεν θα παραπέμπει αμέσως σε κάτι σεξουαλικό. Και δες τι θα απαντήσει. Αν αποφύγει να βρεθείτε και δεν δώσει κάποια σοβαρή δικαιολογία, τότε δεν νομίζω να αξίζει να ασχολείσαι. 
Αν δεχθεί, κάντε μια ωραία συζήτηση, πιο ειλικρινή αυτή τη φορά, χωρίς να το φέρνετε γύρω-γύρω. Μην τον πιάσεις από τα μούτρα τον άνθρωπο μόλις συναντηθείτε, αλλά μη φύγετε και χωρίς να έχει γίνει νύξη για το τι παίζει μεταξύ σας. Δώστου να καταλάβει ότι του αρέσεις και θα ήθελες να ξαναβρεθείτε και να δείτε πως θα πάει και από το όλο κλίμα κάτι θα καταλάβεις. Κάνε σαφή τα όριά σου και τι περιμένεις από αυτόν. Από την άλλη μην περιμένεις κι εσύ να σου εξομολογηθεί αιώνια αγάπη. Δες το σαν χαλαρή γνωριμία. Δηλάδή πως ξεκινάνε οι σχέσεις, με το δεύτερο ραντεβου κάθεστε και λέτε "Τώρα μπαίνουμε σε σοβαρή σχέση"; Δεν νομίζω, ο καιρός θα δείξει. Αυτός ήδη έχει πει ότι του αρέσεις, ήδη ζήτησε αστεία-σοβαρά να τα φιάξετε, εσύ κάθεσαι και τα μασάς. Αν κάνει κίνηση να σε χουφτώσει και δεν θες, εξήγησέ του πως το βλέπεις. Πες του "είναι νωρίς, έχω πιο αργούς ρυθμούς σε αυτά τα πράγματα" ή κάτι τέτοιο. Υπάρχει και κόσμος που έχει απενοχοποιήσει το σεξ, δεν σημαίνει ότι αν γίνει στο δεύτερο ραντεβού ας πούμε δεν μπορεί να υπάρχουν κι άλλες προθέσεις ή αν κάποιος δεν κάνει κίνηση ότι δεν περιμένει απλά να κάνει σεξ. Αυτά είναι σχετικά. Μπορεί όντως ο τύπος να είναι αλλού για αλλού, μπορεί να θέλει μόνο σεξ, μπορεί όμως και να συμβαίνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Μην το υπεραναλύεις στο μυαλό σου. Κάνε μια προσπάθεια ακόμα και πιάστο από εκεί το θέμα...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν έχει κανένα λόγο να τον παρακαλάει. Ωστόσο αν γουστάρει δεν χάνει κάτι να κάνει μια προσπάθεια να βρεθούν από κοντά. Γιατί ρίχνεις την αξιοπρέπειά σου αν παλέψεις λίγο για κάτι που θες; Δεν σέρνεται πίσω του στα πατώματα, δεν της είπε να μην τον ξαναενοχλήσει, ούτε κάθεται η κοπέλα και κλαίει πάνω στη φωτογραφία του τα τελευταία 40 χρόνια. 
> 
> Αν θες μία γνώμη Μίλιβα, στείλε του ένα μήνυμα να προτείνεις μία έξοδο για καφέ κάπου ήσυχα ή κάπου όπου θα μπορείτε να συζητήσετε ωραία και καλά και όπου δεν θα παραπέμπει αμέσως σε κάτι σεξουαλικό. Και δες τι θα απαντήσει. Αν αποφύγει να βρεθείτε και δεν δώσει κάποια σοβαρή δικαιολογία, τότε δεν νομίζω να αξίζει να ασχολείσαι. 
> Αν δεχθεί, κάντε μια ωραία συζήτηση, πιο ειλικρινή αυτή τη φορά, χωρίς να το φέρνετε γύρω-γύρω. Μην τον πιάσεις από τα μούτρα τον άνθρωπο μόλις συναντηθείτε, αλλά μη φύγετε και χωρίς να έχει γίνει νύξη για το τι παίζει μεταξύ σας. Δώστου να καταλάβει ότι του αρέσεις και θα ήθελες να ξαναβρεθείτε και να δείτε πως θα πάει και από το όλο κλίμα κάτι θα καταλάβεις. Κάνε σαφή τα όριά σου και τι περιμένεις από αυτόν. Από την άλλη μην περιμένεις κι εσύ να σου εξομολογηθεί αιώνια αγάπη. Δες το σαν χαλαρή γνωριμία. Δηλάδή πως ξεκινάνε οι σχέσεις, με το δεύτερο ραντεβου κάθεστε και λέτε "Τώρα μπαίνουμε σε σοβαρή σχέση"; Δεν νομίζω, ο καιρός θα δείξει. Αυτός ήδη έχει πει ότι του αρέσεις, ήδη ζήτησε αστεία-σοβαρά να τα φιάξετε, εσύ κάθεσαι και τα μασάς. Αν κάνει κίνηση να σε χουφτώσει και δεν θες, εξήγησέ του πως το βλέπεις. Πες του "είναι νωρίς, έχω πιο αργούς ρυθμούς σε αυτά τα πράγματα" ή κάτι τέτοιο. Υπάρχει και κόσμος που έχει απενοχοποιήσει το σεξ, δεν σημαίνει ότι αν γίνει στο δεύτερο ραντεβού ας πούμε δεν μπορεί να υπάρχουν κι άλλες προθέσεις ή αν κάποιος δεν κάνει κίνηση ότι δεν περιμένει απλά να κάνει σεξ. Αυτά είναι σχετικά. Μπορεί όντως ο τύπος να είναι αλλού για αλλού, μπορεί να θέλει μόνο σεξ, μπορεί όμως και να συμβαίνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Μην το υπεραναλύεις στο μυαλό σου. Κάνε μια προσπάθεια ακόμα και πιάστο από εκεί το θέμα...


Εγω πηγα με βάση τιτλου. Εφοσον θεωρεί ότι την κοροιδεψε τι θελει να ασχοληθεί; εύλογη η απορια μου. Εγω αν ειχα υποψια οτι καποιος με κοροιδεψε δε θα ηθελα ουτε να τον χεσω 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A9000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Miliva21

> Εγω πηγα με βάση τιτλου. Εφοσον θεωρεί ότι την κοροιδεψε τι θελει να ασχοληθεί; εύλογη η απορια μου. Εγω αν ειχα υποψια οτι καποιος με κοροιδεψε δε θα ηθελα ουτε να τον χεσω 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A9000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


οτι με κοροιδεψε το υποθετω εγω απο τη στιγμη που μου τα πεταξε ολα αυτα τοσο νωρις περι σχεσης και μετα εξαφανιστηκε......εβαλα και γω σαν τιτλο οτι με κοροιδεψε και ηθελα να δω τι θα γραψετε κ εσεις....δεν ξερω τι συνεβη υποθεσεις κανω και γω μαζι σας

----------


## xaraaaa

εγώ πάντως είμαι στην άποψη να επικοινωνήσεις τελευταία φορά να δεις αν θα απαντήσει μην τυχόν και σ εξηγείσει γιατί χάθηκε ετσι

----------


## Miliva21

> Miliva του είπες εσύ πως δεν θες σχέση αυτή τη στιγμή; Τι του είπες ακριβώς;


με ρωτησε τι θα ηθελα στη ζωη μου μετα την εξεταστικη και σταθηκα λιγο να το σκεφτω και δεν ηξερα τι να απαντησω και του ειπα οτι ερθει..οτι βγει...κ ημουν σε αμηχανια....και μετα ρωτησα εκεινον και ειπε στα σοβαρα πολυ σοβαρα οτι θελει σχεση.......μετα περι μεταξυ πλακας και σοβαρου μου το εφερε στο να κανουμε σχεση μαζι......το ειπε σχεδον ετσι...απλα επδ μου ηρθε αποτομο τον αμφισβητησα

----------


## believeInYourself

Στείλε ένα τελευταίο μήνυμα. Δε χάνεις τίποτα. Δε θα πέσει η υπόληψη σου. Η Sonia σου έγραψε πιο πάνω. Στη χειρότερη και να μην απαντήσει καθόλου, χέστηκες. Αν δεν πάρεις ρίσκα στη ζωή κι αν δεν κάνεις λάθη, δε θα μάθεις.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Μόλις διάβασα ολο το κείμενο σου για να μπορώ να εχω ολοκληρωμένη αποψη και οχι βάση τιτλου. Θεωρώ ότι αν ενδιαφεροταν θα εστελνε. Το πιο πιθανό για μενα ειναι να ξενερωσε που δε συνέχισε το μπαλαμουτι αλλα αυτο δε το κάνει ένας άνθρωπος που θέλει σχεση όντως αντιθετα εχει υπομονή. Εγω θα ξαναπώ να μη του ξαναστειλεις γιατι ηδη δυο φορές εσυ έστειλες πρώτη και μάλιστα τη τελευταια φορα δε συνεχισε καν τη κουβέντα οποτε θεωρω ολοφάνερο οτι δε θελει καποια συνέχεια. Τωρα αν του ξαναστειλεις και τρίτη θεωρω οτι θα ξεπέσεις.δε ξερω με ποια λογική οι κοπελες σου είπαν να του ξαναστειλεις. Τρίτη φορά παλι εσυ πρώτη και δεν ειναι κυνήγι; ε οχι κοριτσια μου ομορφα ειναι. Εγω ια τον αφηνα και αν δεν εστελνε θα ξενερωνα ακόμα χειρότερα. Τι δικαιολογια να της πει δλδ; χερακια δεν εχει να στείλει αν θέλει; γιατί θα πρέπει να του στέλνεις πάντα εσυ; 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A9000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Remedy

> βρε ρεμεντυ μου τωρα με ξερεις....
> ξερεις οτι ειμαι δυσκολη στο να νιιωσω ενδιαφερον για καποιον και ενθουσιαστηκα γρηγορα........το ξερω οτι προσπαθεις να με προσγειωσεις και να μου πεις οκει ηρεμησε δυο φορες βγηκατε μονο......ομως εδω μου ειπε να κανουμε σχεση....οπως και αν το ειπε...εστω στο χαλαρο εστω κατι....εδειξε ενδιαφερον και εμενα μου αρεσε να κανω σχεση μαζι του.....και το παθαινω σπανια αυτο....
> 
> υπερβολικη ξε-υπερβολικη οκει........
> το θεμα ειναι οτι το παραμυθι μου το πουλησε .....και τωρα μια βδομαδα μετα δεν εμφανιζεται πουθενα......
> γινε λιγο λογικη......και πες μου ...ως γυναικα και πιο εμπειρη σε τετοια θεματα τι φαινεται να συμβαινει απο τη συμπεριφορα του...
> επιπλεον ασε με εμενα να αντιδρω υπερβολικα.......εχω βγει ενα σωρο ραντεβου και με ακυρους που εκαναν φανερο το σκοπο τους αμεσα.....τετοιο δουλεμα..και ενδιαφερν ομως δεν εχω φαει μεχρι στιγμης...
> 
> εσυ δλδ..τον δικαιολογεις...? οταν λεει κατι και μετα γινεται αφαντος...? δλδ αν ερθει μια μερα και μου στειλει μετα απο 2 η 3 βδομαδες τι πρεπει να κανω? να του πω καλως τον πασα μου περασε μεσα σε περιμενα...καταλαβαινω εισαι απασχολημενος ελα να το πιασουμε απο κει που το αφησαμε σαν να μην τρεχει τιποτα?.....και εγω κανω πως δεν ακουσα οσα ειπες και κανω και τη παπια που εξαφανιστηκες..?
> ...





> να βρισκεται σε νοσοκομειο το αποκλειω...γτ τον δειχνει ενεργο στο φβ και επιπλεον οταν του ειχα στειλει εγω τελευταια φορα εκεινος διεκοψε τη συνομιλια και δεν με ρωτησε κατι αλλο να συνεχιστει η κουβεντα....αυτος ειναι στα τριαντα και εγω εξι χρονια μικροτερη του...


δεν ηξερα οτι τονε χεις φμ και ενω ειναι ενεργος δεν σου μιλαει, ουτε οτι διεκοψε εκεινος την συνομιλια που ειχατε μετα απο πρωτοβουλια σου. τοτε, οπωσδηποτε δεν ειναι απασχολημενος με δουλειες...

ο'τι και να πουμε υποθεσεις ειναι, γιατι εχουμε πολυ λιγα στοιχεια γι αυτον με 2 συναντησεις.
κατ αρχας και μονο ο τροπος που σε γνωρισε μπορει να δειχνει οτι γνωριζει συχνα γυναικες στον δρομο, οποτε ψηνει διαφορες κι ο'τι κατσει. δεν εκατσε με σενα, πηγε παρακατω.
μετα, μπορει να ξενερωσε γιατι ενω του ειπες οτι δεν εχεις στο μυαλο σου σχεση, εδειξες να μην θελεις ουτε και σεξ οταν σε πλησιασε, μπορει να του φανηκες κρυα απεναντι του, οποτε απομακρυνθηκε.
μπορει και να ηθελε μονο σεξ και τα περι σχεσης να τα πεταξε επειδη ξερει οτι τα περισσοτερα κοριτσια αυτο θα ηθελαν να ακουσουν.
μπορει να εχει σχεση και να μην εχει πολυ χρονο εξαιτιας αυτου.
μπορει να εχει διαφορες περιπτωσεις γυναικων σε εκκρεμοτητα γυρω του και να ασχολειται με καποια αλλη τωρα και να ξαναεμφανστει αργοτερα.
δεν ξερω τι απ ολα..

----------


## Art_Phil

Miliva21
δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είσαι τόσο απογοητευμένη και στενοχωρημένη.
Εμένα όλα όμορφα μου φαίνονται.
Αλλά στη ζωή μας πρέπει να είμαστε ανοιχτοί στις εκπλήξεις που θα έρθουν και να μην κολλάμε.
Ένιωσες ενθουσιασμό για έναν τύπο που απότι φαίνεται και σε εκείνον άρεσες.
το ότι δεν συνεχίστηκε δεν σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει λόγος να γεμίζεις αρνητικότητα για 1-2 βδομάδες, θλίψη και να θεωρείς ότι σε κορόιδεψαν..
Πολλοί άνθρωποι στην ηλικία των 30 σκέφτονται το ενδεχόμενο μιας σοβαρής σχέσης που μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε οικογένεια και επιλέγουν ερωτικό σύντροφο με τέτοια κριτήρια.
Από την άλλη, άλλοι άνθρωποι στην ηλικία των 30 έχουν απελευθερωθεί είναι πιο σίγουροι για τον εαυτό τους και μπορεί να επιλέγουν να είναι πιο χαλαροί τους αρέσει να γνωρίζουν κόσμο και όπως κυλήσει ή ότι τους βγει. 
Ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι δείχνει ότι είσαι ακόμη μικρή αν και βέβαια στον έρωτα όλοι μικροί είμαστε θα μου πεις..
Είναι ωραίο που είχες το θάρρος να του στείλεις η ίδια μήνυμα αλλά μην ξεχνάς ότι πέρα από την προσέγγιση όλες οι άλλες φορές που επικοινωνήσατε ήταν από δική σου κίνηση. Οπότε αν τελικά δεν του είχες στείλει εσύ μετά την γνωριμία 
θα σου έστελνε άραγε εκείνος;
Είναι διαφορετικό να χαίρεσαι να δεις έναν άνθρωπο και διαφορετικό να τον αναζητάς. Εσύ τον αναζητάς, εκείνος φαίνεται να χαίρεται όταν σε βλέπει αλλά δεν φαίνεται να σε αναζητάει. Μπορεί αυτή τη στιγμή να μην έχει την ανάγκη και πρέπει να είναι αποδεκτό. 
Το ότι σου είπε για πλάκα να τα φτιάξετε δείχνει κάτι γλυκό που ένιωσε εκείνη τη στιγμή για σένα, κάτι στιγμίαιο, παρά ότι θέλησε να σου πουλήσει παραμύθι. Αλλωστε, όποιος και να σου πει να τα φτιάξετε στο δεύτερο ραντεβού καταλαβαίνεις ότι το λέει με ελαφρότητα και όχι με έναν ουσιαστικό τρόπο αφού δεν σε ξέρει και δεν εχει δεθεί με κανέναν τρόπο με σένα..
Τώρα να του στελνες να ξεκαθαρίσεις τι; Είναι άκυρο.. Να του στείλεις να του πεις ότι σου αρέσει, δεν χρειάζεται, 30 χρονών είναι, το ξέρει ήδη και μονο που τον έχεις αναζητήσει.. 
Το μόνο που θα μπορούσες για μένα να κάνεις είναι να το αφήσεις να γεμίσεις πάλι, να γνωρίσεις κόσμο και άμα έχεις όρεξη αργότερα κάποια στιγμή να του στείλεις ένα μήνυμα, με θετική ενέργεια πάντα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Εγω πηγα με βάση τιτλου. Εφοσον θεωρεί ότι την κοροιδεψε τι θελει να ασχοληθεί; εύλογη η απορια μου. Εγω αν ειχα υποψια οτι καποιος με κοροιδεψε δε θα ηθελα ουτε να τον χεσω 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A9000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


σε οποιον και να πας 24 ωρες διπλα σου στο τελος θα τον σκασεις και θα τη κανει

----------


## Miliva21

> Miliva21
> δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είσαι τόσο απογοητευμένη και στενοχωρημένη.
> Εμένα όλα όμορφα μου φαίνονται.
> Αλλά στη ζωή μας πρέπει να είμαστε ανοιχτοί στις εκπλήξεις που θα έρθουν και να μην κολλάμε.
> Ένιωσες ενθουσιασμό για έναν τύπο που απότι φαίνεται και σε εκείνον άρεσες.
> το ότι δεν συνεχίστηκε δεν σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει λόγος να γεμίζεις αρνητικότητα για 1-2 βδομάδες, θλίψη και να θεωρείς ότι σε κορόιδεψαν..
> Πολλοί άνθρωποι στην ηλικία των 30 σκέφτονται το ενδεχόμενο μιας σοβαρής σχέσης που μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε οικογένεια και επιλέγουν ερωτικό σύντροφο με τέτοια κριτήρια.
> Από την άλλη, άλλοι άνθρωποι στην ηλικία των 30 έχουν απελευθερωθεί είναι πιο σίγουροι για τον εαυτό τους και μπορεί να επιλέγουν να είναι πιο χαλαροί τους αρέσει να γνωρίζουν κόσμο και όπως κυλήσει ή ότι τους βγει. 
> Ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι δείχνει ότι είσαι ακόμη μικρή αν και βέβαια στον έρωτα όλοι μικροί είμαστε θα μου πεις..
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου...
Δεν τον ξανά ενόχλησα......ούτως ή άλλως.....μου φάνηκε υπερβολικό να του στείλω πάλι εγώ......οπότε τελείωσε αυτό και πάω παρακάτω....

Το γιατί είμαι απογοητευμένη δεν το ξέρεις γιατί δεν ξέρεις την ιστορία μου...Είμαι χρόνια μόνη έχω βγει πολλά ραντεβού χωρίς να μπορώ να βρω αυτό που θέλω και απογοητεύομαι όταν μου γεμίζουν τα μυαλά με υποσχέσεις που τελικά ήταν λόγια του αέρα...

Σόρρυ Αλλά δεν μπορώ να το δω έτσι.....ότι δήθεν τα ένιωσε εκείνη τη στιγμή αλλά δεν τα εννοούσε.....Και ότι δεν με θέλει αλλά προσπαθεί να το επισημοποιησει κάπως όταν με βλέπει.....Και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θα πρέπει να είμαι εγώ εκείνη που θα δείχνει πάντα κατανόηση στους άλλους;

Οι άλλοι δλδ γιατί δεν δείχνουν κατανόηση στο τι θέλω εγώ;;; Γιατί να μην σκεφτεί ότι κρίμα είναι το κοριτσάκι και το κάθε κοριτσάκι να του πέτας φούμαρα για σχέσεις και μεταξωτές κορδέλες εφόσον δεν το πιστεύεις και δεν θα το τηρησεις....

Γιατί πρέπει να παίζουμε με τις ελπίδες και την εμπιστοσύνη των άλλων ; 

Ο πρώην μου μου ζήτησε να τα φτιάξουμε από το δεύτερο ραντεβού και έτσι έγινε....όντως .....Δεν εξαφανίστηκε.....

Εμένα δεν με ρώτησε κάνεις που ένιωσα χαρούμενη και που περίμενα να μου στείλει να βρεθούμε ξανά.. Ούτε ότι μας φανταζόμουν μαζί σε σχέση και έμεινα με τη χαρά.....κανένας δεν τον ανάγκασε να πει κάτι το οποίο ήξερε ότι δεν θέλει εξαρχής....

Δεν θα τους δικαιολογούμε κιόλας.....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου...
> Δεν τον ξανά ενόχλησα......ούτως ή άλλως.....μου φάνηκε υπερβολικό να του στείλω πάλι εγώ......οπότε τελείωσε αυτό και πάω παρακάτω....
> 
> Το γιατί είμαι απογοητευμένη δεν το ξέρεις γιατί δεν ξέρεις την ιστορία μου...Είμαι χρόνια μόνη έχω βγει πολλά ραντεβού χωρίς να μπορώ να βρω αυτό που θέλω και απογοητεύομαι όταν μου γεμίζουν τα μυαλά με υποσχέσεις που τελικά ήταν λόγια του αέρα...
> 
> Σόρρυ Αλλά δεν μπορώ να το δω έτσι.....ότι δήθεν τα ένιωσε εκείνη τη στιγμή αλλά δεν τα εννοούσε.....Και ότι δεν με θέλει αλλά προσπαθεί να το επισημοποιησει κάπως όταν με βλέπει.....Και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θα πρέπει να είμαι εγώ εκείνη που θα δείχνει πάντα κατανόηση στους άλλους;
> 
> Οι άλλοι δλδ γιατί δεν δείχνουν κατανόηση στο τι θέλω εγώ;;; Γιατί να μην σκεφτεί ότι κρίμα είναι το κοριτσάκι και το κάθε κοριτσάκι να του πέτας φούμαρα για σχέσεις και μεταξωτές κορδέλες εφόσον δεν το πιστεύεις και δεν θα το τηρησεις....
> 
> ...


Έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να απογοητεύεις και το θεωρώ και φυσιολογικό απο τη στιγμή που σου αρεσε. Σωστα τα λες. Και πολύ καλα εκανες και δε του εστειλες. Σιγα μην τον παρακαλέσεις κιολας. Θα βρεις αλλον καλυτερο

----------


## Miliva21

> Έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να απογοητεύεις και το θεωρώ και φυσιολογικό απο τη στιγμή που σου αρεσε. Σωστα τα λες. Και πολύ καλα εκανες και δε του εστειλες. Σιγα μην τον παρακαλέσεις κιολας. Θα βρεις αλλον καλυτερο


Θεώρησα πως έκανα τη κίνηση μου και ξέρω ότι δεν είναι κανένα παιδάκι και πόσο μάλλον κανένα ντροπαλό παιδάκι να θέλει να μου στείλει αλλά να μην τολμάει........

Δεν ξέρω τους λόγους του αλλα είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι δεν θέλει να το συνεχίσουμε.........

Και έτσι το αφήνω και εγώ γτ έχω βαρεθεί να χαλάω τη ζαχαρένια μου για αστείες καταστάσεις....

Οσο για το ότι θα βρω αυτό που ψάχνω δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη αλλα τι να κάνουμε για κανένα τα πράγματα δεν είναι εύκολα στα ερωτικά...Πόσο μάλλον για μένα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Θεώρησα πως έκανα τη κίνηση μου και ξέρω ότι δεν είναι κανένα παιδάκι και πόσο μάλλον κανένα ντροπαλό παιδάκι να θέλει να μου στείλει αλλά να μην τολμάει........
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τους λόγους του αλλα είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι δεν θέλει να το συνεχίσουμε.........
> 
> Και έτσι το αφήνω και εγώ γτ έχω βαρεθεί να χαλάω τη ζαχαρένια μου για αστείες καταστάσεις....
> 
> Οσο για το ότι θα βρω αυτό που ψάχνω δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη αλλα τι να κάνουμε για κανένα τα πράγματα δεν είναι εύκολα στα ερωτικά...Πόσο μάλλον για μένα


Έκανες κινηση και μάλιστα δύο φορες αν θυμάμαι καλα. Ηταν αρκετο. Αν ηθελε χερια έχει να στείλει. Για όλους μας υπάρχει κάπου το αλλο μισο μην απελπίζεσαι

----------


## Miliva21

> Έκανες κινηση και μάλιστα δύο φορες αν θυμάμαι καλα. Ηταν αρκετο. Αν ηθελε χερια έχει να στείλει. Για όλους μας υπάρχει κάπου το αλλο μισο μην απελπίζεσαι


Α μάλιστα....
Δεν είπες καν....ότι υπάρχει ένας άνθρωπος να κάνεις σχέση μαζί του....το πήγες και παρακάτω εσύ.......το έκανες πιο ρομαντικό ....ότι υπάρχει και το άλλο μας μισό.....τι να πω...μακάρι τουλάχιστο εσύ να το έχεις βρει

Εμένα προς το παρόν μου φτάνει εστω να γνωρίσω κάποιον να μου αρέσει και να μπούμε σε σχέση να περνάμε καλά.....σαν ζευγάρι για όσο κρατήσει.....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Α μάλιστα....
> Δεν είπες καν....ότι υπάρχει ένας άνθρωπος να κάνεις σχέση μαζί του....το πήγες και παρακάτω εσύ.......το έκανες πιο ρομαντικό ....ότι υπάρχει και το άλλο μας μισό.....τι να πω...μακάρι τουλάχιστο εσύ να το έχεις βρει
> 
> Εμένα προς το παρόν μου φτάνει εστω να γνωρίσω κάποιον να μου αρέσει και να μπούμε σε σχέση να περνάμε καλά.....σαν ζευγάρι για όσο κρατήσει.....


Γιατί σου φαίνεται τοσο ουτοπικο; τοσα δις πληθυσμου και πιστεύεις οτι δε μπορουμε να βρούμε το αλλο μας μισο;

----------


## Miliva21

> Γιατί σου φαίνεται τοσο ουτοπικο; τοσα δις πληθυσμου και πιστεύεις οτι δε μπορουμε να βρούμε το αλλο μας μισο;


Ναι μου φαίνεται ουτοπικό.....

Γτ εδώ μια σχεσουλα δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε εγώ που είμαι μια χαρά παιδί και άλλες κοπέλες σαν εμένα φαντάζομαι ....Πόσο μάλλον να βρούμε και τον άνθρωπο που θέλουμε να ζήσουμε όλη τη ζωή μαζί του και να κάνουμε και τα παιδιά του.....

Αν υπάρχει αυτό το πράγμα....Και αν υπάρχει ο ένας και μοναδικός και η μια και μοναδική.......γτ πιστεύω πως οι άνθρωποι ταιριάζουμε με περισσότερους από έναν ανθρώπους........

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει μόνο ένας άνθρωπος για μας........πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε να τα βρούμε με κάποιους από τους πολλούς.......μας ελκύουν διάφοροι άνθρωποι .......και απλά όπου δέσουμε καλύτερα......Και ανάλογα πόσο το θέλει και ο άλλος 

Ίσα ίσα....αν λες ότι υπάρχει μόνο ένας άνθρωπος για τον καθένα μας... τότε πως γίνεται να ξέρεις ζευγάρια που παντρεύονται;;;; εφόσον είμαστε τόσα εκατόμμυρια πληθυσμός τότε η πιθανότητα να βρει ο καθένας το μοναδικο του είναι μόνο μια προς κάτι εκατομμύρια.......δλδ καλύτερα να πιάσεις το λοττο...........Και όμως υπάρχουν ζευγάρια που παντρεύονται και κάνουν οικογένεια.....

Και που ξέρεις ότι αυτός που θα καταλήξεις να είσαι μαζί του ότι ειναι όντως ο σωστός ;;; και ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος που θα ταίριαζε καλύτερα;;; 

Και αν είσαι τυχερή και παντρευτείς έναν άντρα που θα είσαι ερωτευμένη μαζί του που ξέρεις ότι θα είσαι για πάντα μαζί του και θα είναι αμοιβαίο....

Δεν βλέπεις πόσα ζευγάρια χωρίζουν.....;; Δεν βλέπεις πόσα διαζύγια έχουμε γεμίσει.....;;; Όλα κάνουν το κύκλο τους.........Στην εποχή της πολυγαμικοτητας και των ελεύθερων επιλογών ο γάμος περνάει κρίση....τα ζευγάρια δεν αντέχουν μαζί....Γιατί;;; μήπως επδ δεν υπάρχει ένα και μοναδικό; που κρατάει για πάντα;; 

Καλό είναι που είσαι όμως ρομαντική και που ελπίζεις....Γιατί εσύ έχεις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να βρεις αυτό που θες .......Όσο πιο ψηλά κοιτάς τόσο πιο ψηλά θα πας λενε .....

Όποιος κοιτάζει χαμηλά δεν ελπίζει και έτσι δεν κάνει και τις σωστές επιλογές.....συμβιβάζεται με κάτι κατώτερο.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ναι μου φαίνεται ουτοπικό.....
> 
> Γτ εδώ μια σχεσουλα δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε εγώ που είμαι μια χαρά παιδί και άλλες κοπέλες σαν εμένα φαντάζομαι ....Πόσο μάλλον να βρούμε και τον άνθρωπο που θέλουμε να ζήσουμε όλη τη ζωή μαζί του και να κάνουμε και τα παιδιά του.....
> 
> Αν υπάρχει αυτό το πράγμα....Και αν υπάρχει ο ένας και μοναδικός και η μια και μοναδική.......γτ πιστεύω πως οι άνθρωποι ταιριάζουμε με περισσότερους από έναν ανθρώπους........
> 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει μόνο ένας άνθρωπος για μας........πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε να τα βρούμε με κάποιους από τους πολλούς.......μας ελκύουν διάφοροι άνθρωποι .......και απλά όπου δέσουμε καλύτερα......Και ανάλογα πόσο το θέλει και ο άλλος 
> 
> Ίσα ίσα....αν λες ότι υπάρχει μόνο ένας άνθρωπος για τον καθένα μας... τότε πως γίνεται να ξέρεις ζευγάρια που παντρεύονται;;;; εφόσον είμαστε τόσα εκατόμμυρια πληθυσμός τότε η πιθανότητα να βρει ο καθένας το μοναδικο του είναι μόνο μια προς κάτι εκατομμύρια.......δλδ καλύτερα να πιάσεις το λοττο...........Και όμως υπάρχουν ζευγάρια που παντρεύονται και κάνουν οικογένεια.....
> ...


Ισως το εθεσα λάθος. Δεν πιστεύω οτι υπάρχει μονο ενσς άνθρωπος για μας. Μίλησα για το απόλυτο ταιριασμα. Για εναν ανθρωπο που δε θα χρειαστεί να κανεις ουτε μισο συμβιβασμό. Εννοειται οτι υπάρχουν πολλοι άνθρωποι που μπορείς να ταιριάξεις.. Αλλα δε το θεωρώ τοσο δυσκολο το να κανεις μια πετυχημένη σχέση. Στα 17 μου ήμουν αρραβωνιασμενη. Μετα ειχα σχεση 3 χρονια θέλω να σου πω με αυτα οτι δε φοβούνται ολοι τις σχέσεις ή τις δεσμευσεις. Είναι αναλογα που θα πεσεις.τωρα ειμαι με ενα παιδί και μου εχει ζητήσει συγκατοίκηση.... Εγω δε ξερω ακομα αν θέλω να ειμαι μαζι του και αν μου ταιριάζει.. Μη κάνεις ποτε πίσω στα θέλω σου και αν θες να εισαι σ3 σχέση κυνηγησε το και λιγο.. Δε θα σου έρθει ο γαμπρός στη πορτα

----------


## Miliva21

> Ισως το εθεσα λάθος. Δεν πιστεύω οτι υπάρχει μονο ενσς άνθρωπος για μας. Μίλησα για το απόλυτο ταιριασμα. Για εναν ανθρωπο που δε θα χρειαστεί να κανεις ουτε μισο συμβιβασμό. Εννοειται οτι υπάρχουν πολλοι άνθρωποι που μπορείς να ταιριάξεις.. Αλλα δε το θεωρώ τοσο δυσκολο το να κανεις μια πετυχημένη σχέση. Στα 17 μου ήμουν αρραβωνιασμενη. Μετα ειχα σχεση 3 χρονια θέλω να σου πω με αυτα οτι δε φοβούνται ολοι τις σχέσεις ή τις δεσμευσεις. Είναι αναλογα που θα πεσεις.τωρα ειμαι με ενα παιδί και μου εχει ζητήσει συγκατοίκηση.... Εγω δε ξερω ακομα αν θέλω να ειμαι μαζι του και αν μου ταιριάζει.. Μη κάνεις ποτε πίσω στα θέλω σου και αν θες να εισαι σ3 σχέση κυνηγησε το και λιγο.. Δε θα σου έρθει ο γαμπρός στη πορτα


Με αυτά που γράφεις καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν έχουμε ζήσει τα ίδια......καθένας κάνει τη δική του διαδρομη......εσύ ήσουν μάλλον πιο τυχερή από μένα προς το παρόν.....Δεν είμαστε όλοι το ίδιο..........

Δεν πειράζει .....άλλοι βρίσκουν αυτό που θέλουν εύκολα.....άλλοι το βρίσκουν πιο δύσκολα....άλλοι δεν το βρίσκουν και ποτε.......

Να το κηνυγησω τι παραπάνω να κάνω....; είμαι ανοικτή βγαίνω με όποιον μου δηλώσει ενδιαφέρον...πάω να δω τι παίζει..τι να κάνω να τους παρακαλέσω κιόλας....με είδε και αυτός μου άρεσε....που δεν είμαι και εύκολη να πω ότι μου αρέσει κάποιος και εξαφανίστηκε...Εγώ πιστεύω πως δεν έχω καμία τύχη......Όσο και να το κηνυγας απλά δεν σε θέλει

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Με αυτά που γράφεις καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν έχουμε ζήσει τα ίδια......καθένας κάνει τη δική του διαδρομη......εσύ ήσουν μάλλον πιο τυχερή από μένα προς το παρόν.....Δεν είμαστε όλοι το ίδιο..........
> 
> Δεν πειράζει .....άλλοι βρίσκουν αυτό που θέλουν εύκολα.....άλλοι το βρίσκουν πιο δύσκολα....άλλοι δεν το βρίσκουν και ποτε.......
> 
> Να το κηνυγησω τι παραπάνω να κάνω....; είμαι ανοικτή βγαίνω με όποιον μου δηλώσει ενδιαφέρον...πάω να δω τι παίζει..τι να κάνω να τους παρακαλέσω κιόλας....με είδε και αυτός μου άρεσε....που δεν είμαι και εύκολη να πω ότι μου αρέσει κάποιος και εξαφανίστηκε...Εγώ πιστεύω πως δεν έχω καμία τύχη......Όσο και να το κηνυγας απλά δεν σε θέλει


Εχεις σκεφτεί να γραφτείς σε καποια σαιτ γνωριμιών; ειναι πολυ ευκολο εκει να γνωρίσεις κοσμο. Εγω και τη σχέση που έχω τωρα απο εκει τη γνώρισα και αφου τα μπλεξαμε διαγραψαμε και οι δύο τους λογαριασμούς μας και ολα καλα

----------


## Miliva21

> Εχεις σκεφτεί να γραφτείς σε καποια σαιτ γνωριμιών; ειναι πολυ ευκολο εκει να γνωρίσεις κοσμο. Εγω και τη σχέση που έχω τωρα απο εκει τη γνώρισα και αφου τα μπλεξαμε διαγραψαμε και οι δύο τους λογαριασμούς μας και ολα καλα


Πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχουν άντρες που θέλουν να κάνουν σχέση μέσω σάιτ και ίντερνετ ;;; γτ εγώ δεν τα πολύ εμπιστεύομαι να σου πω την αλήθεια ......Και είναι και λίγο ρισκο από τη στιγμή που δεν τον έχεις δει ποτέ τον άλλον από κοντά....Και δεν τον ξέρεις.....Επίσης πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχουν καλές περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων....

Εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα πέρα από τη κοινωνικότητα μου........δεν έχω πολλούς φίλους και πολλές παρεες να γνωρίσω άτομα από εκεί....Κατά τα άλλα έχω όλο το υπόλοιπο πακέτο θεωρώ...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχουν άντρες που θέλουν να κάνουν σχέση μέσω σάιτ και ίντερνετ ;;; γτ εγώ δεν τα πολύ εμπιστεύομαι να σου πω την αλήθεια ......Και είναι και λίγο ρισκο από τη στιγμή που δεν τον έχεις δει ποτέ τον άλλον από κοντά....Και δεν τον ξέρεις.....Επίσης πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχουν καλές περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων....
> 
> Εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα πέρα από τη κοινωνικότητα μου........δεν έχω πολλούς φίλους και πολλές παρεες να γνωρίσω άτομα από εκεί....Κατά τα άλλα έχω όλο το υπόλοιπο πακέτο θεωρώ...


Εγω εχω κανει σχέσεις απο τέτοια σαιτ. Μη νομίζεις οτι δεν υπάρχουν άτομα που δε θελουν σχέση. Εγώ εδω και δυο μήνες βρίσκομαι με κάποιον απο ενα σαιτ σε καθημερινή βάση, με γνώρισε και στη μητερα του και ολα πάνε καλά. Δοκιμασε δεν εχεις να χάσεις τίποτα....

----------


## ντολορ

Γεια σου !!η πρωτη παραγραφος που εγραψες ειμαι εγω μετα τα 16 μου ..γνωρισα μονο αντρες που τους νοιαζει το σεξ τιποτε αλλο !!!τιποτε ομως !απ οτι καταλαβαινω απο αυτα που γραφεις εισαι ωραιο κοριτσι και ωραιο ατομο γενικα !θα νομιζεις οτι κατι φταιει με σενα και δεν κανεις σχεση οπως νομιζα κ εγω για χρονια αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι..εχουν γινει τοσο κενα τα πραγματα ..που μεχρι και μια απλη σχεση με συναισθηματα ειναι πολυ ..εγω το αλλο μου μισο το εχασα εναν αντρα ομορφο κ σωστο που ταιριαζα απολυτα με λατρευε κ με σεβοταν οποτε εγω νομιζω οτι υπαρχει το τελειο ...για μενα η σχεση δεν χρειαζετε προσπαθεια αν σε θελει ο αλλος θα σε ψαξει θα θελει να σε ακουσει και να σε δει οποτε εγω νομιζω οτι πρεπει να σου στειλει αυτος αν θελει .

----------


## Remedy

> Πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχουν άντρες που θέλουν να κάνουν σχέση μέσω σάιτ και ίντερνετ ;;; γτ εγώ δεν τα πολύ εμπιστεύομαι να σου πω την αλήθεια ......Και είναι και λίγο ρισκο από τη στιγμή που δεν τον έχεις δει ποτέ τον άλλον από κοντά....Και δεν τον ξέρεις.....Επίσης πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχουν καλές περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων....
> 
> Εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα πέρα από τη κοινωνικότητα μου........δεν έχω πολλούς φίλους και πολλές παρεες να γνωρίσω άτομα από εκεί....Κατά τα άλλα έχω όλο το υπόλοιπο πακέτο θεωρώ...


μπορω να σου πω που βρισκω το προβλημα, αλλα δεν θα σου αρεσει.

----------


## Miliva21

> μπορω να σου πω που βρισκω το προβλημα, αλλα δεν θα σου αρεσει.


Πες μου που βρίσκεται το πρόβλημα....;
Στο σεξ που δεν κάνω από το πρώτο και από το δεύτερο ραντεβού;; 
Δυο φορές τον είδα όλες κ όλες......

Και όλους τους αλλους.......όποιος σε θέλει θα επενδύσει λίγο χρόνο μαζί σου....όποιος θέλει μόνο σεξ θέλει να του κάτσεις γρήγορα και μην τον είδατε..
...το ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι ίσχυει αυτό 

Αλλά πες μου τι θες να μου πεις

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εγω θα επιμεινω για τα σοσιαλ μιντια. Δλδ αν το προβλημα σου είναι η μοναξιά αππ εκει είναι πολύ εύκολο να γνωρίσεις κοσμο και εχω γνωρίσει πολυ αξιόλογα ατομα


> Πες μου που βρίσκεται το πρόβλημα....;
> Στο σεξ που δεν κάνω από το πρώτο και από το δεύτερο ραντεβού;; 
> Δυο φορές τον είδα όλες κ όλες......
> 
> Και όλους τους αλλους.......όποιος σε θέλει θα επενδύσει λίγο χρόνο μαζί σου....όποιος θέλει μόνο σεξ θέλει να του κάτσεις γρήγορα και μην τον είδατε..
> ...το ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι ίσχυει αυτό 
> 
> Αλλά πες μου τι θες να μου πεις

----------


## Miliva21

> Εγω θα επιμεινω για τα σοσιαλ μιντια. Δλδ αν το προβλημα σου είναι η μοναξιά αππ εκει είναι πολύ εύκολο να γνωρίσεις κοσμο και εχω γνωρίσει πολυ αξιόλογα ατομα


Αυτό που θέλει να πει η ρεμεντυ είναι ότι σε αντίθεση με τη πλειοψηφία των γυναικών που κάνουν σεξ από το πρώτο και από το δεύτερο ραντεβού .....εγώ δεν είμαι τόσο απελευθερωμένη στο σεξ και δεν έχω ξεπεράσει τις φοβίες μου και τις αναστολές μου ολόκληρωτικα και ας έχω κάνει σεξ......Και αυτο υπονοεί ότι με αφήνει πίσω και με απορρίπτουν 

Και εγώ θα πω ότι με τους άντρες που εχω γνωρίσει δεν έχουμε βγει πάνω από δύο ραντεβού .......βγαίνω με τον έναν και μου λέει στο πρώτο ραντεβού γιατί δεν πίνεις πιες και άλλο να σε γυρίσω εγώ με το αυτοκίνητο σπίτι σου....Δεν του έκατσα και δεν μου ξανάπε να βγούμε....μετα απο μερες με πήρε στη μία ή ώρα τα ξημερώματα τηλέφωνο.....Δεν το σήκωσα και εξαφανίστηκε......

Η ένας άλλος που βγήκαμε πρώτη φορά και με ρώταγε αν είμαι ανοικτή σε έμπειριες και αν γλεντάω τη ζωή μου και ότι η ζωή είναι για να περνάμε καλά......μου μίλαγε λες και έψαχνε πορνοστάρ.....για να κάνουμε κανα όργιο......του είπα ότι θα ήθελα μια σχέση αυτή τη περίοδο από τη ζωή μου και δεν τον ξαναείδα ποτέ.....μου την έπεσε και με το στυλ του κολακα...του γλύφτη...Και μετά μην τον είδατε.....

Η ο τελευταίος που βγήκα...παράλληλα με αυτόν για τον οποίο έγραψα το ποστ βγήκα με έναν άλλο....Και μου έλεγε ότι θέλει κάτι χαλαρό και μόλις χώρισε από σχέση και ότι δεν ήθελε κανέναν πάνω από το κεφάλι του......βγήκαμε μια φορά και την επόμενη με πίεζε να βρεθούμε κάπου μόνοι μας....Και μου πέταγε υπονοούμενα σεξουαλικά από το πρώτο ραντεβού.....Δεν μου άρεσε κιόλας αυτός δεν μου ταίριαζε καν...Και δεν θέλαμε τα ίδια πράγματα 

Μέχρι που έφτασα και στον τελευταίο που βγήκα δυο φορες μαζί μου ( τη δεύτερη φορά βγήκε αφού του έστειλα ΕΓΏ πρώτη μνμ....αν δεν του έστελνα δεν ξέρουμε αν θ επεδίωκε να με δει ξανά) και τη δεύτερη φορά μου πέταξε τα φούμαρα για τη σχέση και μετά του έστειλα πάλι εγώ και δεν μου ξαναστειλε ποτέ.. 
..



Όλο σε τέτοιους άντρες πέφτω.........

Έχεις δίκιο ρε ρεμεντυ είμαι πολύ μυξοπαρθενα....γιατι ενώ οι άλλες τους τυλίγουν ανοιγωντας τα πόδια τους με τη μια ...Εγώ ψάχνω έναν άνθρωπο να με ελκύει να τον γνωρίσω λίγο....να δείξει ένα στοιχειώδες ενδιαφέρον.....Από το να κοιτάξει μόνο το πουλι του....κάποιον να περνάω όμορφα για να με ξεκλειδώσει και μένα........κάποιον που θα αφιερώσει έστω 5 με 6 ραντεβού που θα θέλει να μιλάμε που θα με ρωτάει τι κάνω και πως είμαι....

Έχεις δίκιο ζητάω πολλά.....Εγώ είμαι η προβλήματικη....

Με αυτόν ήθελα να κάνω σεξ τον φαντασιώνομουν αλλά δεν πρόλαβα....δυο φορές βγήκαμε μου πέταξε τα παραμύθια και δεν μου ξαναμιλήσε από τοτε........

Δεν πειράζει ας κολλήσω εγώ τη ταμπέλα της προβληματικής και ας μείνω στο ράφι μου

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Αυτό που θέλει να πει η ρεμεντυ είναι ότι σε αντίθεση με τη πλειοψηφία των γυναικών που κάνουν σεξ από το πρώτο και από το δεύτερο ραντεβού .....εγώ δεν είμαι τόσο απελευθερωμένη στο σεξ και δεν έχω ξεπεράσει τις φοβίες μου και τις αναστολές μου ολόκληρωτικα και ας έχω κάνει σεξ......Και αυτο υπονοεί ότι με αφήνει πίσω και με απορρίπτουν 
> 
> Και εγώ θα πω ότι με τους άντρες που εχω γνωρίσει δεν έχουμε βγει πάνω από δύο ραντεβού .......βγαίνω με τον έναν και μου λέει στο πρώτο ραντεβού γιατί δεν πίνεις πιες και άλλο να σε γυρίσω εγώ με το αυτοκίνητο σπίτι σου....Δεν του έκατσα και δεν μου ξανάπε να βγούμε....μετα απο μερες με πήρε στη μία ή ώρα τα ξημερώματα τηλέφωνο.....Δεν το σήκωσα και εξαφανίστηκε......
> 
> Η ένας άλλος που βγήκαμε πρώτη φορά και με ρώταγε αν είμαι ανοικτή σε έμπειριες και αν γλεντάω τη ζωή μου και ότι η ζωή είναι για να περνάμε καλά......μου μίλαγε λες και έψαχνε πορνοστάρ.....για να κάνουμε κανα όργιο......του είπα ότι θα ήθελα μια σχέση αυτή τη περίοδο από τη ζωή μου και δεν τον ξαναείδα ποτέ.....μου την έπεσε και με το στυλ του κολακα...του γλύφτη...Και μετά μην τον είδατε.....
> 
> Η ο τελευταίος που βγήκα...παράλληλα με αυτόν για τον οποίο έγραψα το ποστ βγήκα με έναν άλλο....Και μου έλεγε ότι θέλει κάτι χαλαρό και μόλις χώρισε από σχέση και ότι δεν ήθελε κανέναν πάνω από το κεφάλι του......βγήκαμε μια φορά και την επόμενη με πίεζε να βρεθούμε κάπου μόνοι μας....Και μου πέταγε υπονοούμενα σεξουαλικά από το πρώτο ραντεβού.....Δεν μου άρεσε κιόλας αυτός δεν μου ταίριαζε καν...Και δεν θέλαμε τα ίδια πράγματα 
> 
> Μέχρι που έφτασα και στον τελευταίο που βγήκα δυο φορες μαζί μου ( τη δεύτερη φορά βγήκε αφού του έστειλα ΕΓΏ πρώτη μνμ....αν δεν του έστελνα δεν ξέρουμε αν θ επεδίωκε να με δει ξανά) και τη δεύτερη φορά μου πέταξε τα φούμαρα για τη σχέση και μετά του έστειλα πάλι εγώ και δεν μου ξαναστειλε ποτέ.. 
> ...


Σε βρίσκω πολύ απόλυτη. Εμενα αυτά δε μου εχουν τυχει ποτέ.ξεκαθαρίζω τη θέση μου και το τι ψάχνω πριν τους συναντήσω οποτε έχοντας κανει τη θεση μου ξεκάθαρη δε μου κάνουν τέτοια χουνέρια

----------


## Miliva21

> Σε βρίσκω πολύ απόλυτη. Εμενα αυτά δε μου εχουν τυχει ποτέ.ξεκαθαρίζω τη θέση μου και το τι ψάχνω πριν τους συναντήσω οποτε έχοντας κανει τη θεση μου ξεκάθαρη δε μου κάνουν τέτοια χουνέρια


Εγώ δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς τι μου έχουν πει σε ραντεβού που βγαίνω.....τι χοντραδες και τι μαλακιες έχω ακούσει.......
Δεν έχω κάνει και καμία γνωριμία της προκοπής......
Και δεν είναι μόνο ότι δεν θέλαμε τα ίδια γιατί έγω θα ήθελα σχέση ενώ εκείνοι σεξ άντε καμία ελεύθερη σχέση....Είναι ότι δεν έχουν τρόπο.......

Αλήθεια λέω... πάνω από δύο φορές δεν έχω βγει με κανένα τους....Ναι.....άμα θέλουν κάποια να το κανελωνει καλά το ρυζογαλο και αυτο μόνο ψάχνουν η επενδύουν σε αυτό περισσότερο μπορεί εμένα να με βλέπουν πιο κλειστή και σου λέει αυτη είναι δύσκολη περίπτωση πρέπει να ασχοληθώ παραπάνω μαζί της 
....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Μήπως θα επρεπε να κάνεις τη θέση σου ξεκάθαρη για τα θελω σου; εγώ οσες φορες εχω βγει ήταν ολα νορμαλ. Τους απερριπτα εγω επειδή δε μου έβγαινε κατι ερωτικο. Με τους τύπους που λες ότι έβγαινες πως τους γνωρισες;

----------


## Miliva21

> Μήπως θα επρεπε να κάνεις τη θέση σου ξεκάθαρη για τα θελω σου; εγώ οσες φορες εχω βγει ήταν ολα νορμαλ. Τους απερριπτα εγω επειδή δε μου έβγαινε κατι ερωτικο. Με τους τύπους που λες ότι έβγαινες πως τους γνωρισες;


Θα μπορουσα να σου πω και αλλα περιστατικα......με ολους τους ακαταλληλους εχω βγει .......το παραδεχομαι ....ομως δεν μου αρεσε πολυ κανενας τους....και οι δυο τρεις που μου αρεσαν παραπανω σου ειπα πως ηταν η κατασταση ......

Τον έναν τον είχα γνωρίσει στο γυμναστήριο.........άλλους δύο από κοινή παρέα πιο παλιά......Έχω βγει δύο τρεις φορές από το φβ........Από τον δρόμο που με έχουν φλερτάρει.....Η εγώ είχα πιάσει κουβέντα......

Αυτά.....

Ίσως πρέπει να τους λέω τι θέλω και ας πάει στα κομμάτια.......δλδ εσύ από που τους γνωρίζεις και τι τους λες ;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Θα μπορουσα να σου πω και αλλα περιστατικα......με ολους τους ακαταλληλους εχω βγει .......το παραδεχομαι ....ομως δεν μου αρεσε πολυ κανενας τους....εβγαινα επδ εκεινοι εκαναν κινηση και ηθελα να δω τι παιζει ......
> 
> Τον έναν τον είχα γνωρίσει στο γυμναστήριο.........άλλους δύο από κοινή παρέα πιο παλιά......Έχω βγει δύο τρεις φορές από το φβ........Από τον δρόμο που με έχουν φλερτάρει.....Η εγώ είχα πιάσει κουβέντα......
> 
> Αυτά.....
> 
> Ίσως πρέπει να τους λέω τι θέλω και ας πάει στα κομμάτια.......δλδ εσύ από που τους γνωρίζεις και τι τους λες ;


Εχω γνωρίσει και στον δρομο και μεσω ιντερνερ αλλα επειδή δεν είμαι άνθρωπος που του αρέσει να χανει τον χρονο του παντα ρωτάω σε τι φάση είναι και τι ψάχνουν. Ο τύπος που ια σου πει σχεση αλλα θέλει απλα να σε ριξει στο κρεβάτι φαίνεται. Εχω βγει πολλα ραντεβού μονο ο ενας μου βγήκε σκάρτος. Θεωρώ οτι πρεπει να έχεις λίγη πειρα για να τους ξεχωριζεις. Για μενα κανε τη θέση σου ξεκάθαρη. Θα αποφεύγεις πολλες κακοτοπιες. Εγω να σου πω την αλήθεια ειμαι και περίεργος πολύ σαν ανθρωπος καο προσέχω τη λεπτομέρεια. Δε θα έβγαιναν ποτε με καποιον πχ που ανεβάζει στο ίντερνετ το γυμνασμενο του σώμα. Δε θα εβγαινα ποτε με καποιον που εχει 4 000 φίλους στο φβ γιατί θα παραειναι κοινωνικός για μενα.

----------


## Georgewww

> Θα μπορουσα να σου πω και αλλα περιστατικα......με ολους τους ακαταλληλους εχω βγει .......το παραδεχομαι ....ομως δεν μου αρεσε πολυ κανενας τους....εβγαινα επδ εκεινοι εκαναν κινηση και ηθελα να δω τι παιζει ......
> 
> Τον έναν τον είχα γνωρίσει στο γυμναστήριο.........άλλους δύο από κοινή παρέα πιο παλιά......Έχω βγει δύο τρεις φορές από το φβ........Από τον δρόμο που με έχουν φλερτάρει.....Η εγώ είχα πιάσει κουβέντα......
> 
> Αυτά.....
> 
> Ίσως πρέπει να τους λέω τι θέλω και ας πάει στα κομμάτια.......δλδ εσύ από που τους γνωρίζεις και τι τους λες ;


Βρε παιδάκι μου δε μπορεί να τυχαίνει σε σένα. Μήπως ντύνεσαι προκλητικά και τραβάς αυτούς? Μήπως είναι μικροί ? Βρες κάνενα να σε περνάει 5+ χρονια, όχι πάνω από 10 όμως. 

Μήπως σε ενθουσιάζουν αυτοί που δείχνοντε ? Που το παίζουν κάποιοι? Καποιο φίλτρο σου νομίζω ότι δε πάει καλά , ή εν τέλη μπορεί να έτυχε , τι να πω. 

Κάτι δε μου πάει καλά πάντως στην ιστορία σου. Εγώ με όλες τις κοπέλες μου μετά από κάνα μήνα τουλάχιστον και πολλά ραντεβού προχωρούσαμε. Τι 2 ραντεβού. Κάνε 10 πρώτα και 1-2 μήνες και μετά σεξ. Οποιοσδήποτε άλλος , να θυμάσαι ....ΜΑΚΡΙΑΑΑΑ

Με μια ήμουν 5-6 μήνες πριν πάμε παρακάτω, όχι ότι δεν ήθελε, δε το πρότεινα καν , οπότε τύχει οπότε είναι έτοιμη, και ήταν η καλύτερη σχέση τελικά, fast food οποία θέλει να πάει Goodies.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ναι θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ. Ή κατι λαθος περνάς ή διαλέγεις τελειως λαθος άτομα οποτε ουσιαστικά παλι στο χερι σου ειναι. Εγω απο εφαρμογες εχω γνωρίσει πολυ αξιολογα παιδια. Καμία σχέση με τα λιγουρια που αναφέρεις

----------


## ντολορ

Και εγω τα ιδια τραβαω μετα τον πρωτο μου...μετα το πρωτο ραντεβου θελαν να παω σπιτι τους ..καποιοι και στο πρωτο ..και αλλοι ηταν ακομα πιο σωστοι που ενω θα βγαιναμε για καφε με πηγαιναν οπου ηθελαν ...
.. δεν μου εχουν αφησει ουτε ενα συναισθημα μεσα μου ουτε ερωτα ουτε αγαπη ..που για αυτα ζουσα να φανταστεις ...

----------


## Miliva21

> Βρε παιδάκι μου δε μπορεί να τυχαίνει σε σένα. Μήπως ντύνεσαι προκλητικά και τραβάς αυτούς? Μήπως είναι μικροί ? Βρες κάνενα να σε περνάει 5+ χρονια, όχι πάνω από 10 όμως. 
> 
> Μήπως σε ενθουσιάζουν αυτοί που δείχνοντε ? Που το παίζουν κάποιοι? Καποιο φίλτρο σου νομίζω ότι δε πάει καλά , ή εν τέλη μπορεί να έτυχε , τι να πω. 
> 
> Κάτι δε μου πάει καλά πάντως στην ιστορία σου. Εγώ με όλες τις κοπέλες μου μετά από κάνα μήνα τουλάχιστον και πολλά ραντεβού προχωρούσαμε. Τι 2 ραντεβού. Κάνε 10 πρώτα και 1-2 μήνες και μετά σεξ. Οποιοσδήποτε άλλος , να θυμάσαι ....ΜΑΚΡΙΑΑΑΑ
> 
> Με μια ήμουν 5-6 μήνες πριν πάμε παρακάτω, όχι ότι δεν ήθελε, δε το πρότεινα καν , οπότε τύχει οπότε είναι έτοιμη, και ήταν η καλύτερη σχέση τελικά, fast food οποία θέλει να πάει Goodies.


Όχι δεν ντύνομαι προκλητικά........Και αυτό μου το έχουν πει και αλλοι....ντύνομαι νορμάλ προς το λιιιιιιιγο συντηρητικό ....οπότε δεν τα πετάω όλα εξω.....

Όχι δεν μου αρέσουν αυτοί που δείχνονται.....Ούτε οι γυμνασμένοι από το γυμναστήριο που δεν έχουν άποψη και το μόνο που κοιτάνε είναι το σώμα ......
Με απωθούν αυτοί οι τύποι....Έχεις δίκιο δεν έχω γνωρίσει πολλούς στα μέτρα μου...εννοώ στα γούστα μου....μάλλον βγαίνω με ακυρους......

Ναι 2 με 3 μήνες είναι ένα αρκετά ικανοποιητικό διάστημα για να νιώσεις άνετα με τον αλλο....Είναι λίγο μεγάλο βέβαια γιατί μπορεί να θες να προχωρήσεις και πιο νωρίς αλλά τι να το κάνεις.....εδώ σου είπα δεν έχω βγει πάνω από 2 φορές με αυτούς......με τους περισσότερους μια φορά και στη καλύτερη τρεις φορές με σχεδόν καθόλου ή με μέτρια επικοινωνία ενδιάμεσα.......

----------


## Miliva21

> Ναι θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ. Ή κατι λαθος περνάς ή διαλέγεις τελειως λαθος άτομα οποτε ουσιαστικά παλι στο χερι σου ειναι. Εγω απο εφαρμογες εχω γνωρίσει πολυ αξιολογα παιδια. Καμία σχέση με τα λιγουρια που αναφέρεις


Κοίταξε αυτό το διάστημα έχω βγει με πολλους....οι περισσότεροι μαλακές.....Και δεν μου άρεσαν όλοι....αυτοί που μου άρεσαν καπως ήταν ο ένας που είχαμε βγει μια φορά και ήθελε να με μεθύσει και μετά εξαφανίστηκε.....Και με πήρε τα ξημερώματα......Αυτός έκανε σχέση εμαθα για λιγους μήνες με αλλη και μετά από κάνα χρόνο όταν χώρισε μου ξαναστειλε να βγούμε ήταν τελείως φλου φάση.......


Ο άλλος που μου άρεσε γνωριστηκαμε εξω άλλα με έπιασε καυτευθειαν στα: να είσαι ανοικτη στις σεξουαλικές εμπειρίες ....Η ζωή είναι για να πειραματιζόμαστε.....του είπα σχέση θέλω....Δεν μιλήσαμε ξανά...

Ο τρίτος ήταν ένας 30αρης που γνώρισα από το φβ.....μου άρεσε....φαινόταν καλό παιδί και του γούστου μου και ανθρώπος που ίσως να ταιριαζα μαζί του...βγήκαμε μια φορά ....μάντεψε; δεν μου ξαναστειλε....βέβαια δεν το κηνυγησε και εγώ....γτ ήμουν σε φάση αν θέλει ας στείλει 

Και ο τέταρτος που μου άρεσε ήταν ο τελευταίος που έγραψα το ποστ......μου άρεσε και περισσότερο 

Έχω βγει κι με μικρότερους.......Ένα χρόνο μικρότερος η 3 χρόνια.......οι μικρότεροι ίσως να ήταν και πιο "καλοί" από τους μεγαλύτερους 27αρηδες 34αρηδες και 30αρηδες που έχω βγει

----------


## Miliva21

> Και εγω τα ιδια τραβαω μετα τον πρωτο μου...μετα το πρωτο ραντεβου θελαν να παω σπιτι τους ..καποιοι και στο πρωτο ..και αλλοι ηταν ακομα πιο σωστοι που ενω θα βγαιναμε για καφε με πηγαιναν οπου ηθελαν ...
> .. δεν μου εχουν αφησει ουτε ενα συναισθημα μεσα μου ουτε ερωτα ουτε αγαπη ..που για αυτα ζουσα να φανταστεις ...


Εγώ δεν πρόλαβα να νιώσω ούτε αγάπη ούτε και έρωτα για κανέναν......για πολλούς ούτε καν έλξη.....Αφου δεν βγαίναμε για καμποσο διάστημα.....Ήταν του ενός με δυο ραντεβού.....μη το ψάχνεις

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Παρηγορησου ο πρωτελευταιος που γνώρισα πριν κάνω σχέση στο πρώτο μας ραντεβού μου ελεγε ξανα και ξανα ποσο ευκολο είναι να γνωρίσει κάποια λόγο δουλειας αλλα και το ποσες εχει παρει εως τωρα. Ηταν μεγα σουργελο. Του ειπα μετς το ραντεβου τι ακριβώς με πειραξε και το ποσό ασχημο ακουγονυουσαν ολα και με κυνηγούσε ενω ειχα μπει σε αλλη σχέση

----------


## ντολορ

Εγω μονο μια φορα το εζησα και ηταν τοσο εντονο ...και το εχασα αδικα ..ερωτευτηκα μια μια φορα ακομη και με ειχε σαν σεξουλικο αντικειμενο μεχρι που τα καταφερε να μην νιωθω κατι ουτε γ αυτον ...εχω βγει παααρα πολλα ραντεβου και ολα σαν τα δικα σου ..δεν θελαν τιποτε αλλο !!!δεν ξερω γιατι γιναν τοσο κενα τα πραγματα..ειναι και θεμα τυχης νομιζω παντως ...

----------


## Georgewww

Επειδη εχουν γινει 70 ποστ και βαριεμαι να ψαχνω (τα εχω διαβασει) πες μας παλι ηλικια αν μπορεις, επισης πες μας κιλα, εμφανιση (πως θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου) και εισαι επαρχια ή μεγαλη πολη? γιατι παιζουν ρολο και αυτα. Τι κοιτας/ψαχνεις σε εναν αντρα? 

Αντε θα σου πω και κατι ακραιο που εχω κανει, για να μη νομιζεις οτι ολοι λιγουρια ημαστε. (μιας και ημαστε σε psy forum ταιριαζει)

Η τελευταια μου σχεση 22 αυτη 31 εγω, ηταν οχι απλα παρθενα ... αλλα δεν την ειχε αγγιξει ουτε στο χερι αρρεν. Απο σχολείο θυλεων (δεν ηξερα καν οτι υπαρχουν ακομα). Δεν εκανα σεξ μαζί της ουτε μια φορά μέχρι που χωρίσαμε (με χώρισε), τα είχαμε τελικα 1+ χρόνο. Οπότε κι εσεις αν δε σας κατσουμε ... μας χωριζετε .. δεν ειναι μονο δικο μας "προνομιο" :P 
(και ναι ηταν παρα πολυ ωραια, κουκλιτσα, μικροεδειχνε πολύ, ηθελε να κανουμε σεξ, μου το ζητουσε μετα απο 5-6 μηνες, ... κολησα στο ποσο καλη κοπελα ηταν αγνη και αισθανομουν παιδεραστης και βρωμιαρης μπροστα της, μπροστα στην αγνότητα της, ισως βγηκε πατρικο φιλτρο, τι να πω, τη λατρευα, καλυτερα ετσι όμως, να βρει καποιον άξιό της)

Δε μπορω να καταλαβω επικεντρώνεστε τοσο στα νυχια μαλια κτλ ... και τοσο απλα με την απλότητά της, το οτι ζητουσε απλα να της φέρω παγωτο (αντι για να κλαμπ και ξεφρενα παρτυ), το οτι ηθελε απλα βολτα στη θαλασσα χερακι, αντι για χλιδατα εστιατορια, κανει εναν αντρα να γινει κομματια και να σου κανει ολα τα χατιρια ... γιατι σε σκλαβώνει η μη αχαριστία κτλ. 

Μήπως περιποιησε υπερβολικά? να ξερεις και αυτο τραβαει παλι λαθος αντρες... οπως ενας αντρας που λαδωνεται στην παραλια μετα απο γυμναστηριο χαχαα ... βγαζουν και οι 2 ναρκισσισμό. Κατι δε μαρεσει με τα φιλτρα σου.. καπου μπαζει, οπως λενε και οι απο πανω, κανε λιγο περιγραφες των φιλτρων σου.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

ΚΙ εγω θεωρω οτι κατι κάνει λάθος. Δε γίνεται ολοι να θέλουν μόνο σεξ

----------


## Miliva21

> Εγω μονο μια φορα το εζησα και ηταν τοσο εντονο ...και το εχασα αδικα ..ερωτευτηκα μια μια φορα ακομη και με ειχε σαν σεξουλικο αντικειμενο μεχρι που τα καταφερε να μην νιωθω κατι ουτε γ αυτον ...εχω βγει παααρα πολλα ραντεβου και ολα σαν τα δικα σου ..δεν θελαν τιποτε αλλο !!!δεν ξερω γιατι γιναν τοσο κενα τα πραγματα..ειναι και θεμα τυχης νομιζω παντως ...


Έλα βρε γλυκούλα.....θα το ξαναβρείς ελπίζω...

----------


## Miliva21

> Επειδη εχουν γινει 70 ποστ και βαριεμαι να ψαχνω (τα εχω διαβασει) πες μας παλι ηλικια αν μπορεις, επισης πες μας κιλα, εμφανιση (πως θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου) και εισαι επαρχια ή μεγαλη πολη? γιατι παιζουν ρολο και αυτα. Τι κοιτας/ψαχνεις σε εναν αντρα? 
> 
> Αντε θα σου πω και κατι ακραιο που εχω κανει, για να μη νομιζεις οτι ολοι λιγουρια ημαστε. (μιας και ημαστε σε psy forum ταιριαζει)
> 
> Η τελευταια μου σχεση 22 αυτη 31 εγω, ηταν οχι απλα παρθενα ... αλλα δεν την ειχε αγγιξει ουτε στο χερι αρρεν. Απο σχολείο θυλεων (δεν ηξερα καν οτι υπαρχουν ακομα). Δεν εκανα σεξ μαζί της ουτε μια φορά μέχρι που χωρίσαμε (με χώρισε), τα είχαμε τελικα 1+ χρόνο. Οπότε κι εσεις αν δε σας κατσουμε ... μας χωριζετε .. δεν ειναι μονο δικο μας "προνομιο"  
> (και ναι ηταν παρα πολυ ωραια, κουκλιτσα, μικροεδειχνε πολύ, ηθελε να κανουμε σεξ, μου το ζητουσε μετα απο 5-6 μηνες, ... κολησα στο ποσο καλη κοπελα ηταν αγνη και αισθανομουν παιδεραστης και βρωμιαρης μπροστα της, μπροστα στην αγνότητα της, ισως βγηκε πατρικο φιλτρο, τι να πω, τη λατρευα, καλυτερα ετσι όμως, να βρει καποιον άξιό της)
> 
> Δε μπορω να καταλαβω επικεντρώνεστε τοσο στα νυχια μαλια κτλ ... και τοσο απλα με την απλότητά της, το οτι ζητουσε απλα να της φέρω παγωτο (αντι για να κλαμπ και ξεφρενα παρτυ), το οτι ηθελε απλα βολτα στη θαλασσα χερακι, αντι για χλιδατα εστιατορια, κανει εναν αντρα να γινει κομματια και να σου κανει ολα τα χατιρια ... γιατι σε σκλαβώνει η μη αχαριστία κτλ. 
> 
> Μήπως περιποιησε υπερβολικά? να ξερεις και αυτο τραβαει παλι λαθος αντρες... οπως ενας αντρας που λαδωνεται στην παραλια μετα απο γυμναστηριο χαχαα ... βγαζουν και οι 2 ναρκισσισμό. Κατι δε μαρεσει με τα φιλτρα σου.. καπου μπαζει, οπως λενε και οι απο πανω, κανε λιγο περιγραφες των φιλτρων σου.


Α μάλιστα να περιγράψω και πως είμαι με όλα αυτά που έχω πει ........
Τώρα και εσύ ένα χρόνο και δεν έκανες σεξ με την κοπέλα σου....νορμάλ δεν το λες.....

Δεν ξέρω τι πάει λάθος με τα φίλτρα μου.....Είμαι εμφανισημη κοπέλα πάντως .......

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Να περιγράψω εγω τον εαυτό μου που δεν εχω θεμα;,

----------


## Miliva21

> Να περιγράψω εγω τον εαυτό μου που δεν εχω θεμα;,


Περιέγραψε τον.....ας περιγράψω και γω...
Είμαι 1.72 με 62 κιλά ανοικτή με ανοικτά κάστανα μαλλιά και κάστανα σκούρα μάτια

----------


## Georgewww

Κανε την αρχη βρε φαντασια χαχα :) 
"Α μάλιστα να περιγράψω και πως είμαι με όλα αυτά που έχω πει" ναι αλλο αυτα που εχεις πει , αλλο η απλή καθαρη περιγραφη. Τουλ. ετσι νομιζω. Ε ναι γιατι αν μετα απο 80 ποστ μας πεις οτι είσαι οπως λες "εμφανισημη" μας πεταξεις και κανα οτι βγαινεις με 12ποντες γοβες στυλετο ή γενικα εχεις ψιλα τη μυτη... ε λυνεται το μυστηριο.. αυτο φταιει.. αλλα τωρα εμεις να κανουμε ετσι εικασιες .. δε θα βοηθησει... πρεπει πρωτα να εχουμε μια εικονα.. ουτως η αλλως ανωνυμα ειναι τα πραματα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Περιέγραψε τον.....ας περιγράψω και γω...
> Είμαι 1.72 με 62 κιλά ανοικτή με ανοικτά κάστανα μαλλιά και κάστανα σκούρα μάτια


1. 62 50 κιλα καστανα μαλλια καστανα ματια.. Με λενε σταλιτσα κάποιοι

----------


## aggelosstr

> Περιέγραψε τον.....ας περιγράψω και γω...
> Είμαι 1.72 με 62 κιλά ανοικτή με ανοικτά κάστανα μαλλιά και κάστανα σκούρα μάτια


Σε καπαρώνω εγώ!
Μην διαλέξεις τον άλλον γιατί έχει Νοσηρή φαντασία (αν και αυτό μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και πλεονέκτημα!)

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Σε καπαρώνω εγώ!
> Μην διαλέξεις τον άλλον γιατί έχει Νοσηρή φαντασία (αν και αυτό μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και πλεονέκτημα!)


Μη μου αλλάζεις το γένος κοπελα ειμαι.. Χαχα δεν την δίνουμε όπου και όπου.. Εχεις σοβαρούς σκοπούς;;; ααα και εγω κουμπάρα.

----------


## Georgewww

Αχ πολυ μαρεσουν τα σκουρα ματια, ιδικα κατι κοπελες που εχουμε καταμαυρα... ιριδα σαν την κορη :) .. μηπως εχεις και κοντα μαλια που το λατρευω? :)

Εγω 1.75 67 κιλά athletic σωματοτυπο, μαυρα/γκρι μαλια :ο 

αλλα οταν λεω περιγραφη δεν εννοω αυτα, λεω τι ψαχνεις, πως κινησε βρε παιδακι μου, βγαινει πχ μεσημερια χαλαρή ή 00:00 στα κλαμπ ... εχει αλλο κοσμο στο ενα αλλο στο αλλο. Το προφιλ σου να καταλαβουμε.. αλλιως.. μιλαμε στα τυφλα.

----------


## aggelosstr

> Μη μου αλλάζεις το γένος κοπελα ειμαι.. Χαχα δεν την δίνουμε όπου και όπου.. Εχεις σοβαρούς σκοπούς;;; ααα και εγω κουμπάρα.


Μη νομίζεις, δεν έπεσα μακριά. Με τη νοσηρή φαντασία που έχεις....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Μη νομίζεις, δεν έπεσα μακριά. Με τη νοσηρή φαντασία που έχεις....


Όταν κάνω την εγχείρηση θα σε ειδοποιήσω να με βαφτίσεις με αντρικο ονομα

----------


## Georgewww

Τοτε η φαντασια δικια μου, μαρεσουν πιο πολυ τα χαρακτηριστικα χαχαα
αλλα με βαζεις σε υποψιες... σε αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα ήταν η μεγαλη μου σχεση/αγαπη και μαλιστα την ελεγα και σταλιτσα ... παντα ετσι την αποκαλουσα... βρε μηπως μενεις και σαλονικη? και τα ειχες με κανεναν 6 χρονια σχέση? :ο ονοματα δε λεω.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Τοτε η φαντασια δικια μου, μαρεσουν πιο πολυ τα χαρακτηριστικα χαχαα
> αλλα με βαζεις σε υποψιες... σε αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα ήταν η μεγαλη μου σχεση/αγαπη και μαλιστα την ελεγα και σταλιτσα ... παντα ετσι την αποκαλουσα... βρε μηπως μενεις και σαλονικη? και τα ειχες με κανεναν 6 χρονια σχέση? :ο ονοματα δε λεω.


Οχι Αθήνα μενω  το σταλιτσα μου το κολλησαν λογω μεγέθους. Επίσης η μεγαλύτερη μου σχέση ήταν 3 χρονια.. Αθλος τα 6.ελπιζω εκει να έκανες σεξ

----------


## aggelosstr

> Όταν κάνω την εγχείρηση θα σε ειδοποιήσω να με βαφτίσεις με αντρικο ονομα


Άμα κάνεις την εγχείρηση, μετά δεν χρειάζεσαι τη Νοσηρή Φαντασία.
Εσύ η Miliva και η νοσηρή φαντασία σε ένα δωμάτιο είσαστε αρκετές!

----------


## Miliva21

> Αχ πολυ μαρεσουν τα σκουρα ματια, ιδικα κατι κοπελες που εχουμε καταμαυρα... ιριδα σαν την κορη :) .. μηπως εχεις και κοντα μαλια που το λατρευω? :)
> 
> Εγω 1.75 67 κιλά athletic σωματοτυπο, μαυρα/γκρι μαλια :ο 
> 
> αλλα οταν λεω περιγραφη δεν εννοω αυτα, λεω τι ψαχνεις, πως κινησε βρε παιδακι μου, βγαινει πχ μεσημερια χαλαρή ή 00:00 στα κλαμπ ... εχει αλλο κοσμο στο ενα αλλο στο αλλο. Το προφιλ σου να καταλαβουμε.. αλλιως.. μιλαμε στα τυφλα.


Σε κλαμπ έχω καιρό να πάω....γυμναστήριο παω.....σε καφετέριες βγαίνω ......Αυτά.....κυρίως άντε και σε κάνα ρακαδικο 

Ψάχνω ένα άτομο να ταιριάζουμε να είναι ένα παιδί μεγαλύτερο από μένα οχι πάνω από 30 ή 31......να είναι σχετικά εμφανισημος να είναι ομιλητικος με ενδιαφέροντα 

Θέλω έναν τύπο σαν αυτόν που μου έταξε σχέση......μου άρεσε...Αλλά την έκανε...κλαψ κλαψ

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Σε κλαμπ έχω καιρό να πάω....γυμναστήριο παω.....σε καφετέριες βγαίνω ......Αυτά.....κυρίως άντε και σε κάνα ρακαδικο 
> 
> Ψάχνω ένα άτομο να ταιριάζουμε να είναι ένα παιδί μεγαλύτερο από μένα οχι πάνω από 30 ή 31......να είναι σχετικά εμφανισημος να είναι ομιλητικος με ενδιαφέροντα 
> 
> Θέλω έναν τύπο σαν αυτόν που μου έταξε σχέση......μου άρεσε...Αλλά την έκανε...κλαψ κλαψ


Ποσο εισαι εσυ;

----------


## Miliva21

> Ποσο εισαι εσυ;


Είκοσι τέσσερα και μένω σε μεγάλη πόλη...... Και δεν κυκλοφορώ με 12ποντα .....Είμαι μια εμφανισημη απλη κοπέλα γλυκιά πρόσχαρη ίσως λίγο συνεσταλμένη....Αλλά αυθόρμητη όταν είμαι με παρέα αυτά

----------


## Georgewww

χαχα ναι βρε ... αυτο με επιασε μονο με μια και πολυ μετα την μακροχρονια σχεση μου, αφου ημουν πλεον "βρωμικος".

6 χρονια και μαλιστα εξ αποστασεως πφφ δυσκολο ... αλλα κρατουσε.. τελικα ομως... :( 
εμπλεξε μαλλον με χαζους ψυχο .. χωρισαμε για λιγο και μετα απο 2 μηνες ηταν με αλλον ... και καταταλλα πεθαινε για μενα κτλ. ποιος φιλος ή ψυχο την επεισε να βρει αλλον ... εγω λεω διαλλημα ειναι θα τα ξαναβρουμε, κι ετσι απλα τιναζουν στον αερα 6 χρονια... ντροπη!

Αλί σε εμάς που μείναμε πληγωμενοι στην ακρη.. υποθετω πολλοι εδω μέσα ειναι σε ιδια φαση. Μετα έρχεται και η κατρακύλα, ισως γιαυτο δε μπορουσα να παω με την αλλη 1 χρονο .. εγω ημουν μισος και στο τελος, και αυτη στην αρχη και ολοκληρη.

Miliva21 ενα εχω να πω... υπαρχει εκει εξω κοσμος μπολικος... να εισαι πολυ προσεκτική και μια χαρα θα βρει εναν νορμαλ ανθρωπο.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Είκοσι τέσσερα και μένω σε μεγάλη πόλη...... Και δεν κυκλοφορώ με 12ποντα .....Είμαι μια εμφανισημη απλη κοπέλα γλυκιά πρόσχαρη ίσως λίγο συνεσταλμένη....Αλλά αυθόρμητη όταν είμαι με παρέα αυτά


Εχω αρχίσει και νιώθω πολύ γρια με ολες σας

----------


## Miliva21

> Εχω αρχίσει και νιώθω πολύ γρια με ολες σας


Γιατί πόσο είσαι;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Γιατί πόσο είσαι;


Μπαίνω στα 30... Γεροντοκορη κανονικά

----------


## Georgewww

κοιτα 24 και 1.72 και ωραια.. εμπνεεις λιγο τους ... "τολμηρους" , λιγο αμα δε προσεξεις θα εμπνεεις φοβο του τυπου "ωχ αυτη θα ψαχνει γιατρο" κτλ. (καταλαβες τι εννοω) οποτε ενας απλος αντρας που θελει σχεση .. μπορει να κολωσει. Ενω ενας που θελει να περασει καλα και εχει ΑΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΗ αυτοπεποιθηση (ρουχαλακια κολονιες κτλ. καταλαβες). 

Εγω θα προτεινα οσο μπορεις πιο απλο ντυσιμο για να ισοροπιση η ηδη εντυπωσιακη εμφάνιση σου. Χωρις πολυ μακιγιαζ κτλ ... να τραβηξεις προσγειωμενους. Είχα φιλες με τετοιες καλες αναλογιες κουκλες σε πορτες σε μπαρ κτλ.. τραβουσαν τους ποζεριδες κτλ. ενω ενα καλο παιδι ελεγε... μπα αστο .. αυτη θα θελει τρελα πραματα, ενω δεν ηταν αληθεια.. ηταν απλες κοπελες, καλες.

Τι λετε οι άλλοι? διαφωνείτε?

----------


## Georgewww

@φαντασια Εγω 35, δεν αφηνεις την Αθηνα να ερθεις επαρχια ;) το εκανα το Γεναρη... ηρεμησα. Θαλασσα οι καλυτερες σε 45 λεπτα.. και χωρις να ειναι ο ενας πανω στον αλλο :) .. αγχος 0 .. μια γριουλα(Γεροντοκορη ) ψωχνω κι εγω χαχα :)

----------


## Miliva21

> κοιτα 24 και 1.72 και ωραια.. εμπνεεις λιγο τους ... "τολμηρους" , λιγο αμα δε προσεξεις θα εμπνεεις φοβο του τυπου "ωχ αυτη θα ψαχνει γιατρο" κτλ. (καταλαβες τι εννοω) οποτε ενας απλος αντρας που θελει σχεση .. μπορει να κολωσει. Ενω ενας που θελει να περασει καλα και εχει ΑΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΗ αυτοπεποιθηση (ρουχαλακια κολονιες κτλ. καταλαβες). 
> 
> Εγω θα προτεινα οσο μπορεις πιο απλο ντυσιμο για να ισοροπιση η ηδη εντυπωσιακη εμφάνιση σου. Χωρις πολυ μακιγιαζ κτλ ... να τραβηξεις προσγειωμενους. Είχα φιλες με τετοιες καλες αναλογιες κουκλες σε πορτες σε μπαρ κτλ.. τραβουσαν τους ποζεριδες κτλ. ενω ενα καλο παιδι ελεγε... μπα αστο .. αυτη θα θελει τρελα πραματα, ενω δεν ηταν αληθεια.. ηταν απλες κοπελες, καλες.
> 
> Τι λετε οι άλλοι? διαφωνείτε?


Όταν λες ότι θα φοβούνται μήπως θέλω γιατρό τι εννοείς δεν το πιασα σόρρυ....

Μα ντύνομαι πολύ απλά .......μου λένε φίλοι μου ....να ντύνομαι πιο εντυπωσιακά γτ με παίρνει.....Και άλλες ντύνονται και δείχνονται και εσύ που έχεις δεν δείχνεις....με εκφράζει το απλό ντύσιμο.....Και στο μακιγιάζ δεν μου πάει το έντονο......
Θεωρώ ότι είμαι αρκετά απλή...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εγω θεωρώ οτι διαλέγει λαθος ατομα. Εγώ πριν βγω με τον αλλον μιλαω αρκετα πρώτα. Κοιταω τι θελει του εξηγω τι θέλω και ειμαι καλυμμένη.αν κανει το ιδιο πιστεύω θα ειναι πολυ καλύτερα. Επίσης να δωσει λίγο χρόνο να μιλήσουν είτε απο τηλέφωνο ειτε απο κανα φβ... Καταλαβαίνεις καποια πράγματα μεσα απο τη κουβέντα

----------


## Miliva21

> Μπαίνω στα 30... Γεροντοκορη κανονικά


Άσε ρε μια χαρα είσαι......
Δλδ λες μόλις γνωρίζω κάποιον να τον ρωτάω τι θέλει αυτό το διάστημα και τι θέλω και εγώ....Και να τους λέω με το καλημέρα ότι θα ήθελε σχέση;; δεν τους τρομάζει λίγο; δεν ακούγεται κάπως;;

Αυτός από το ραντεβού που έγραψα το ποστ με ρώτησε τι θέλω από τη ζωή μου αυτό το καιρό και κομπλαρα να του πω ότι θέλω σχέση και του απάντησα φλου...Ενώ εκείνος είπε ότι θέλει σχέση......πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί να την έκανε γι αυτό;;;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ε δε θα είναι από τις πρώτες κουβέντες που θα κάνεις. Θα πεις με τι ασχολεισαι με τι ασχολειται αυτος θα μάθεις γενικα πράγματα για εκεινον και μετα ια τον ρωτήσεις. Δεν είναι κακο να ξεκαθαρίζεις τι θες. Κακο ειναι να τρως τσαμπα τον χρονο σου και εσύ και εκεινος. 


> Άσε ρε μια χαρα είσαι......
> Δλδ λες μόλις γνωρίζω κάποιον να τον ρωτάω τι θέλει αυτό το διάστημα και τι θέλω και εγώ....Και να τους λέω με το καλημέρα ότι θα ήθελε σχέση;; δεν τους τρομάζει λίγο; δεν ακούγεται κάπως;;
> 
> Αυτός από το ραντεβού που έγραψα το ποστ με ρώτησε τι θέλω από τη ζωή μου αυτό το καιρό και κομπλαρα να του πω ότι θέλω σχέση και του απάντησα φλου...Ενώ εκείνος είπε ότι θέλει σχέση......πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί να την έκανε γι αυτό;;;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Οχι θεωρω οτι σου ειπε αυτό που ηθελες να ακούσεις. Αν τον ενδιεφερες θα καθόταν να σε γνωρίσει καλύτερα. Ετσι κ αλλιως πολλες φορες σ3 μια γνωριμία αλλαζουμε γνώμη για τα θελω μας

----------


## Georgewww

> Όταν λες ότι θα φοβούνται μήπως θέλω γιατρό τι εννοείς δεν το πιασα σόρρυ....
> 
> Μα ντύνομαι πολύ απλά .......μου λένε φίλοι μου ....να ντύνομαι πιο εντυπωσιακά γτ με παίρνει.....Και άλλες ντύνονται και δείχνονται και εσύ που έχεις δεν δείχνεις....με εκφράζει το απλό ντύσιμο.....Και στο μακιγιάζ δεν μου πάει το έντονο......
> Θεωρώ ότι είμαι αρκετά απλή...


Μην τυχον και τους ακουσεις, θα τραβας ολα τα σουργελα. Καλα κανεις. Μαλλον η @φαντασια εχει δικιο. Λοιπον νομιζω μια ειναι η λυση... δωσε πολυυυυυ χρονο στο αρχικο μπλα μπλα... δηλαδη μη κανεις τιποτα για μηνες με οποιον βγεις... γνωριστείτε πολυ καλα πρωτα ... το τροπο που μιλαει .. αν ειναι επιθετικος ... γειωσετον.

Ε ασε το φβ ... καλυτερα να εισαι εξω συχνα και με παιδια καθημερινα να κανεις κατι...
τωρα που το σχεφτομαι.. το φβ σου ειναι νορμαλ? φωτο Likes κτλ .. ή εχεις τιποτα ψωνιστηκα πραματα και 2000 φιλους και 200 likes για καθε φωτο.. εγω θα ελεγα σβηστο .. αλλα θα με που ακραιο :) δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση προσωπικα να ασχολουμουν με κοπελα που εχει φβ με τετοια χαζα .. (εγω δεν εχω, αλλα να εχει η αλλη δε πειραζει)

"λέω με το καλημέρα ότι θα ήθελε σχέση;; δεν τους τρομάζει λίγο;" οχι δε τρομαζει αυτους που ΘΕΛΟΥΝ σχεση... τρομαζει αυτους που ΔΕΝ θελουν σχεση.. αυτος ειναι και ο στοχος :)

"Όταν λες ότι θα φοβούνται μήπως θέλω γιατρό τι εννοείς δεν το πιασα σόρρυ...." κολανε γιατι ισως εισαι εντυπωσιακη για εναν προσγειωμενο ανθρωπο. (θελεις γιατρο , δηλαδη εχεις πολλες απαιτησεις γιατι εισαι ωραια γκομενα... δηλαδη εναν γιατρο γαμπρο, οχι δασκαλακο)

----------


## Miliva21

Η ρεμεντυ όμως δεν μίλησε.....

----------


## aggelosstr

> Αυτός από το ραντεβού που έγραψα το ποστ με ρώτησε τι θέλω από τη ζωή μου αυτό το καιρό και κομπλαρα να του πω ότι θέλω σχέση και του απάντησα φλου...Ενώ εκείνος είπε ότι θέλει σχέση......πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί να την έκανε γι αυτό;;;


Γιατί να κομπλάρεις;
Σύμφωνα με αυτά που ζητάς, στη θέση σου θα του απαντούσα "Θέλω κάποιον που να μου αρέσει τόσο πολύ, που να θέλω να μείνω μαζί του"

----------


## Remedy

> Πες μου που βρίσκεται το πρόβλημα....;
> Στο σεξ που δεν κάνω από το πρώτο και από το δεύτερο ραντεβού;; 
> Δυο φορές τον είδα όλες κ όλες......
> 
> Και όλους τους αλλους.......όποιος σε θέλει θα επενδύσει λίγο χρόνο μαζί σου....όποιος θέλει μόνο σεξ θέλει να του κάτσεις γρήγορα και μην τον είδατε..
> ...το ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι ίσχυει αυτό 
> 
> Αλλά πες μου τι θες να μου πεις


οχι στο σεξ της [πρωτης η της δευτερης φορας.
αλλα στο οτι δεν εχεις προχωρησει στο σεξ κι ετσι εισαι μονιμα αρνητικη και κουμπωμενη μεχρι να βρεις την "σχεση".
στο οτι εσυ ουσιαστικα θελεις ΠΡΙΝ απο το σεξ να ξερεις αν ο αλλος θελει σχεση μαζι σου.
αυτο δεν γινεται. κανεις (νορμαλ) δεν κανει σχεση (και δεν ξερει αν θελει σχεση με την συγκεκριμενη που γνωρισε) πριν κανει σεξ. 
το σεξ ειναι ενα απο αυτα που θες να δεις αν ειναι ωραια με αυτον που ενδιαφερεσαι.
ΟΛΟΙ οι ανδρες θελουν σχεση με καποια κοπελα, (οχι ομως με καθεμια απ οσες γνωριζουν), ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΕΣΜΕΥΜΕΝΟΥΣ.
μονο αυτοι κοροιδευουν τις κοπελες. οι αλλοι ειναι φυσιολογικοι ανθρωποι και σαν τις γυναικες, θελουν μια ομορφη σχεση.
αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι μεχρι να βρουν αυτην που τους ταιριαζει θα πανε σε μοναστηρι.
κανουν γνωριμιες, κανουν σεξ, οτι και οι κοπελες δλδ, και ΟΤΑΝ βρουν καποια που τους ταιριαζει, κανουν ολοι σχεση. κανεις δεν ειναι ορκισμενο μπακουρι.
αν λοιπον ενας ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΣ, γνωρισει μια κοπελα ομορφη και μια χαρα, και θελει σχεση αν βρει μια να του ταιριαζει, αλλα στην παρεα, στο σεξ , οπουδηποτε δεν του ταιριαζει , θα φυγει. σημαινει οτι κοροιδεψε καμια;; οχι. σημαινει οτι δεν του ταιραζε πολυ.
η δικη μου αμφιβολια για το ιντερνετ ειναι μονο για το θεμα των δεσμευμενων και των παλαβων (βλεπε ο σφαγεας της κυπρου).
αν αφησουμε τους παλαβους, οι παντρεμενοι ψαχνονται κατα κορο στο ιντερνετ για ευκολο σεξ, κι αυτο για την ανωνυμια και την ευκολη προσβαση. απο την ησυχια του σπιτιου η του γραφειου τους, ακομα και διπλα στην γυναικα τους, λενε πισω απ την οθονη, οτι θελουν...
πεεερα απο αυτου (δεσμευμενους και παλαβους), οι αλλοι που κυκλοφορουν στο ιντερνετ , ειναι αυτοι που κυκλοφορουν και εξω. κανονικοι ανθρωποι δλδ που και σχεσεις θελοουν και απ ολα.
αλλα οχι πριν γνωρισουν καλα, καποια...

----------


## Miliva21

> Μην τυχον και τους ακουσεις, θα τραβας ολα τα σουργελα. Καλα κανεις. Μαλλον η @φαντασια εχει δικιο. Λοιπον νομιζω μια ειναι η λυση... δωσε πολυυυυυ χρονο στο αρχικο μπλα μπλα... δηλαδη μη κανεις τιποτα για μηνες με οποιον βγεις... γνωριστείτε πολυ καλα πρωτα ... το τροπο που μιλαει .. αν ειναι επιθετικος ... γειωσετον.
> 
> Ε ασε το φβ ... καλυτερα να εισαι εξω συχνα και με παιδια καθημερινα να κανεις κατι...
> τωρα που το σχεφτομαι.. το φβ σου ειναι νορμαλ? φωτο Likes κτλ .. ή εχεις τιποτα ψωνιστηκα πραματα και 2000 φιλους και 200 likes για καθε φωτο.. εγω θα ελεγα σβηστο .. αλλα θα με που ακραιο :) δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση προσωπικα να ασχολουμουν με κοπελα που εχει φβ με τετοια χαζα .. (εγω δεν εχω, αλλα να εχει η αλλη δε πειραζει)
> 
> "λέω με το καλημέρα ότι θα ήθελε σχέση;; δεν τους τρομάζει λίγο;" οχι δε τρομαζει αυτους που ΘΕΛΟΥΝ σχεση... τρομαζει αυτους που ΔΕΝ θελουν σχεση.. αυτος ειναι και ο στοχος :)
> 
> "Όταν λες ότι θα φοβούνται μήπως θέλω γιατρό τι εννοείς δεν το πιασα σόρρυ...." κολανε γιατι ισως εισαι εντυπωσιακη για εναν προσγειωμενο ανθρωπο. (θελεις γιατρο , δηλαδη εχεις πολλες απαιτησεις γιατι εισαι ωραια γκομενα... δηλαδη εναν γιατρο γαμπρο, οχι δασκαλακο)


Τι να κάνουμε έχετε και οι άντρες τις ανασφάλειες σας .......κάνετε σενάρια ότι θα θέλει η κάθε κοπέλα χορηγό για λούσα και ταξίδια.....

----------


## Miliva21

> Γιατί να κομπλάρεις;
> Σύμφωνα με αυτά που ζητάς, στη θέση σου θα του απαντούσα "Θέλω κάποιον που να μου αρέσει τόσο πολύ, που να θέλω να μείνω μαζί του"


Καλό αυτό θα το κάνω

----------


## Remedy

και να σου πω και κατι που βλεπεις λαθος.
κι αυτος που θελει σχεση (στην ζωη του, οχι απαραιτητα απο σενα), θελει γρηγορα σεξ αν σε γουσταρει. το σεξ δεν ειναι αυτο που θα τον κανει να παει παρακατω.
το οτι δεν θα ταιριαξει ειναι που θα τον παει παρακατω.
και για να μιλησω προσωπικα, με ολες μου τις μακροχρονιες σχεσεις εκανα πολυ γρηγορα σεξ... οχι την πρωτη φορα, αλλα πολυ γρηγορα. χωρις να ξερω αν θα κανουμε κατι περισσοτερο η οχι. μονο επειδη τους γουσταρα.
δεν γινεται να γουσταρεις καποιον και να μην θελεις σεξ.
αρα γιατι το κρατας;

----------


## Miliva21

> οχι στο σεξ της [πρωτης η της δευτερης φορας.
> αλλα στο οτι δεν εχεις προχωρησει στο σεξ κι ετσι εισαι μονιμα αρνητικη και κουμπωμενη μεχρι να βρεις την "σχεση".
> στο οτι εσυ ουσιαστικα θελεις ΠΡΙΝ απο το σεξ να ξερεις αν ο αλλος θελει σχεση μαζι σου.
> αυτο δεν γινεται. κανεις (νορμαλ) δεν κανει σχεση (και δεν ξερει αν θελει σχεση με την συγκεκριμενη που γνωρισε) πριν κανει σεξ. 
> το σεξ ειναι ενα απο αυτα που θες να δεις αν ειναι ωραια με αυτον που ενδιαφερεσαι.
> ΟΛΟΙ οι ανδρες θελουν σχεση με καποια κοπελα, (οχι ομως με καθεμια απ οσες γνωριζουν), ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΕΣΜΕΥΜΕΝΟΥΣ.
> μονο αυτοι κοροιδευουν τις κοπελες. οι αλλοι ειναι φυσιολογικοι ανθρωποι και σαν τις γυναικες, θελουν μια ομορφη σχεση.
> αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι μεχρι να βρουν αυτην που τους ταιριαζει θα πανε σε μοναστηρι.
> κανουν γνωριμιες, κανουν σεξ, οτι και οι κοπελες δλδ, και ΟΤΑΝ βρουν καποια που τους ταιριαζει, κανουν ολοι σχεση. κανεις δεν ειναι ορκισμενο μπακουρι.
> ...


Βρε ρεμεντυ 
Ο άντρας που θέλει μόνο σεξ βγαίνει μαζί σου .....Και πριν καλά καλά γνωριστείτε σου πετάει σεξουαλικά υπονοούμενα.....σε πιέζει να σε δει κάπου πιο ήσυχα μόνοι σας......Δλδ αν εγώ το έκανα από το δεύτερο ραντεβού....θα έλεγαν μια χαρά μου έκατσε κάτσε να δω αν μου κάνει και για σχέση;;;
Κάποιος που να θέλει σεξ δεν θα βγει μαζί σου πάνω από 2 το πολύ 3 ραντεβού εφόσον δεν του κάθεσαι.......!
Εγώ θα προχωρούσα με κάποιον που θα με ελκύε....που δεν θα φεροταν σαν λιγουρι και δεν θα με πίεζε....Και θα βγαίναμε για ένα διάστημα ώστε να έχω μια οικειότητα μαζι του....

Ποιος ανθρώπος θα έβγαινε 3 με 4 εβδομάδες μαζί σου αν δεν ήθελε να κάνει σχέση μαζί σου; ποιος θα έχανε τόσο χρόνο......; 
Εφόσον εσύ λες ότι οι άλλοι θέλουν να σε δοκιμάσουν στο σεξ πριν σε γνωρίσουν αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε σεξ από το δεύτερο το πολύ τρίτο ραντεβού....Για να δουν μετά αν θα σε αναζητήσουν και την επόμενη βδομάδα και αν θα βγείτε και τέταρτο και πέμπτο........

Άρα παλι λες ότι δεν τους κάθομαι γρήγορα σχετικά.....Αυτό καταλαβαινω από αυτό που γράφεις

----------


## Miliva21

> και να σου πω και κατι που βλεπεις λαθος.
> κι αυτος που θελει σχεση (στην ζωη του, οχι απαραιτητα απο σενα), θελει γρηγορα σεξ αν σε γουσταρει. το σεξ δεν ειναι αυτο που θα τον κανει να παει παρακατω.
> το οτι δεν θα ταιριαξει ειναι που θα τον παει παρακατω.
> και για να μιλησω προσωπικα, με ολες μου τις μακροχρονιες σχεσεις εκανα πολυ γρηγορα σεξ... οχι την πρωτη φορα, αλλα πολυ γρηγορα. χωρις να ξερω αν θα κανουμε κατι περισσοτερο η οχι. μονο επειδη τους γουσταρα.
> δεν γινεται να γουσταρεις καποιον και να μην θελεις σεξ.
> αρα γιατι το κρατας;


Γιατί σου είπα ότι με αυτούς που ήμουν σίγουρη ότι τους θέλω ...τους είδα μόνο δύο φορές......τον έναν μάλιστα μια φορά τον είδα και μετά εξαφανίστηκε και με έπαιρνε μέρες αργότερα τα ξημερώματα τηλέφωνο.....Και μετά από μήνες μου ξαναστειλε για δεύτερο ραντεβού....Και δεν είχαμε χώρο...που να το κάνω στο αυτοκίνητο του και με όλη τη ξενερα που έφαγα...;

Τον άλλο....αυτόν που έγραψα το ποστ δεύτερο ραντεβού ήταν και ήμουν μπερδεμένη δεν ήξερα τι ήθελε από μένα...Και εγώ του είχα στείλει για να βγούμε.........αν δεν ήμουν εγώ θα έστελνε να με δει;; Όχι μάλλον γτ εξαφανίστηκε....

Ε δεν μπορώ ο άλλος να είναι λιγουρι η να είναι χλιαρός απέναντι μου να μην μιλάμε καθόλου μεταξύ των ραντεβού και στο δεύτερο να του κάτσω...

Και έπειτα τι να δει αν ταιριάζουμε; άπειρη είμαι σε αυτό το κομμάτι!

Κοιτάς να δεις αν ταιριάζεις με κάποια έμπειρη αν σου κάνει....Μήπως παραπέμπει σε πιο μεγάλες ηλικίες αυτό που λες ;;

----------


## Miliva21

> και να σου πω και κατι που βλεπεις λαθος.
> κι αυτος που θελει σχεση (στην ζωη του, οχι απαραιτητα απο σενα), θελει γρηγορα σεξ αν σε γουσταρει. το σεξ δεν ειναι αυτο που θα τον κανει να παει παρακατω.
> το οτι δεν θα ταιριαξει ειναι που θα τον παει παρακατω.
> και για να μιλησω προσωπικα, με ολες μου τις μακροχρονιες σχεσεις εκανα πολυ γρηγορα σεξ... οχι την πρωτη φορα, αλλα πολυ γρηγορα. χωρις να ξερω αν θα κανουμε κατι περισσοτερο η οχι. μονο επειδη τους γουσταρα.
> δεν γινεται να γουσταρεις καποιον και να μην θελεις σεξ.
> αρα γιατι το κρατας;


Το κρατάω γιατί θέλω να υπάρχει ενα ενδιαφέρον και να έχουμε βγει κάποιες φορές με τον αλλο.....σίγουρα δεν θα κάτσω να τον μάθω από τη στραβή και από την ανάποδη ούτε θα αναλύσω το ψυχικό του κόσμο επί μήνες...πριν κάνω σεξ

Όμως δεν θέλω να έχω βγει μόνο μια φορά και να νιώθω ότι με βλέπει σαν ένα κομμάτι κρέας που άμα δεν του κάτσω εγώ θα πάει στην επόμενη.....

Να έχουμε βγει τουλάχιστον κάποιες φορές να υπάρχει μια κάποια άνεση μια κάποια οικειότητα....Κάθε άνθρωπος θέλει τον χρόνο του 

Εσύ δλδ ποτέ προχωράς πες μας αν θες

----------


## Remedy

μιλιβακι...
εσυ μας ειπες οτι ηδη ηξερες οτι τον θελεις, αλλα σεξ δεν ηθελες.
εγω οταν ξερω οτι θελω καποιον, θελω και σεξ.
δεν εχω προγραμμα, οτι πχ οι 3 φορες ειναι safe ενω η μια δεν ειναι.
το κανω οταν το θελησω.
απλα, δεν σκεφτομαι ΠΟΤΕ οτι αν θελει σεξ αμεσως, θελει να με κοριδεψει και να φυγει.
ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΔΡΕΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΣΕΞ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ αν σε γουσταρουν.
δεν σημαινει οτι ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ και το κανεις, θα φυγει.
θα φυγει αν δν του α ρεσει η παρεα σας.
αν δεν θελει σεξ, δεν σε γουσταρει κιολας.
αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι ολοι λιγουρια.
μπορει να το θελουν αλλα να ειναι διακριτικοι και ευγενικοι.

----------


## Miliva21

> μιλιβακι...
> εσυ μας ειπες οτι ηδη ηξερες οτι τον θελεις, αλλα σεξ δεν ηθελες.
> εγω οταν ξερω οτι θελω καποιον, θελω και σεξ.
> δεν εχω προγραμμα, οτι πχ οι 3 φορες ειναι safe ενω η μια δεν ειναι.
> το κανω οταν το θελησω.
> απλα, δεν σκεφτομαι ΠΟΤΕ οτι αν θελει σεξ αμεσως, θελει να με κοριδεψει και να φυγει.
> ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΔΡΕΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΣΕΞ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ αν σε γουσταρουν.
> δεν σημαινει οτι ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ και το κανεις, θα φυγει.
> θα φυγει αν δν του α ρεσει η παρεα σας.
> ...


Όχι δεν ήθελα σεξ από τόσο νωρίς... Όχι ότι δεν ηθελα γενικα....ηθελα να βγουμε ξανα δυο τρεις φορες και να με παρει τηλεφωνο ενδιαμεσα η να μου στελνει κανα μνμ....Από δεύτερη φορά...που να το κάνω ; στο αμάξι του ; έξω από τη καφετέρια; που σπίτι του; δεν ένιωθα οκει ....δεν ένιωθα τόσο άνετα με 4 ωρίτσες που βγήκαμε συνολικά να κάνω σεξ μαζί του.......

Δεν το κάνω επδ το παίζω δύσκολη Αλλά επδ έτσι μου βγαίνει......

Αλλά βέβαια ντάξει.. σίγουρα όταν κάποια είναι πιο πρόθυμη να κάνει σεξ με έναν άντρα από το δεύτερο ραντεβού σιγά μη κάτσει μαζί μου....θα νομιζει ότι δεν τον γουστάρω η θα με δει στραβά επδ θα έχει συνηθίσει αλλιώς.....

Ναι είναι λογικό να θέλει σεξ κάποιος Όχι όμως να είναι λιγουρι και να σε πιέζει γι αυτό......οι περισσότεροι που είχα βγει έχω γράψει πως με προσέγγισαν......

Τώρα αν έκανα εγώ το λάθος με τον τελευταίο που μου άρεσε και για αυτο εξαφανίστηκε τι να πω....

Το ξέρω ότι πρέπει να περνάει καλά μαζί σου κάποιος σαν παρέα....

Άρα είτε μπορεί να ήθελαν μόνο σεξ ή να μην τους άρεσε η παρέα μου...Και παίζει και αυτό......

Εννοείται ότι αν άρεσα παραπανω στον τελευταίο θα επεδίωκε να βρεθούμε .....λογικά δεν θα του έβγαλα αυτό που ήθελε....

----------


## Miliva21

> μιλιβακι...
> εσυ μας ειπες οτι ηδη ηξερες οτι τον θελεις, αλλα σεξ δεν ηθελες.
> εγω οταν ξερω οτι θελω καποιον, θελω και σεξ.
> δεν εχω προγραμμα, οτι πχ οι 3 φορες ειναι safe ενω η μια δεν ειναι.
> το κανω οταν το θελησω.
> απλα, δεν σκεφτομαι ΠΟΤΕ οτι αν θελει σεξ αμεσως, θελει να με κοριδεψει και να φυγει.
> ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΔΡΕΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΣΕΞ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ αν σε γουσταρουν.
> δεν σημαινει οτι ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ και το κανεις, θα φυγει.
> θα φυγει αν δν του α ρεσει η παρεα σας.
> ...


Μην με κατηγορείς ότι δεν θέλω σεξ από τη στιγμή που δεν έχω βγει σαν άνθρωπος να γνωρίσω λίγο κάποιον....

Όταν γνωρίσω έναν τύπο που να μου αρέσει και να με προσεγγίσει όμορφα και να βγούμε κάποιες φορές και να μην το επιδιώξω η να μην μπορώ η να μην θέλω να κάνω κάτι....Τότε να μου το πεις...Τότε θα πάω πρώτη σε σεξολογο

----------


## Miliva21

Τεσπα μάλλον η εποχή έχει αλλάξει.....Ο κόσμος δεν θέλει να χάνει χρόνο μάλλον θέλουν να μπαίνουν πολύ γρήγορα στο ψητό και αν έχουν όρεξη για σχέση και αν θέλουν....Και αν τους ταιριάζεις και αν είναι διαθέσιμοι .......

Κανένας δεν θα χαλάσει το χρόνο του να γνωρίσει λίγο μια κοπέλα 

Εγώ πάλι να καταπίεσω τον εαυτό μου και να πάω με αυτούς τους ρυθμούς δεν μπορώ....οπότε καλύτερα μόνη μου

----------


## Constantly curious

Νομίζω ότι εδώ υπάρχουν 2 σοβαρά θέματα. Πρώτον θεματοθετρια σου έτυχαν συνεχόμενα περιπτώσεις που ήθελαν μόνο να π***ξουν. Ξενέρωσες λογικό. Δευτερον κυκλοφορούν άνδρες που θέλουν σχέση αλλά ή είναι το σπάνιο είδος που έχει συναίσθημα και είναι ισοροπημμενοι ταυτόχρονα ή έχουν κάνει τη ζωή τους και θέλουν να αραξουν. Το θεωρώ αδιανόητο να απολογείται οποιαδήποτε γυναίκα αν δεν κάτσει στο 1 ή στο 4ο ραντεβού. Αν σου βγει θα το κάνεις. Αν κάρα γουστάρει ο άλλος ξέρει να τη παλέψει μέχρι να συναινεσεις. Μακριά από τον τύπο "μόλις βγήκα από μεγάλη σχέση " συνήθως δεν οδηγεί σε κάτι καλό. Ως παθούσα στο γράφω. Πάρτο χαλαρά. Ναι χαλαρά. Κάνε και εσύ dating flirt και αν πράγματι κάποιος σου κάνει κλικ και γουστάρει όλα αυτά θα είναι παρελθόν. Εναλλακτικά ριχτο σε χόμπυ και άσε λίγο στην άκρη το ζήτημα.
*** από τη στιγμή που εξαφανίστηκε ο τύπος δεν αξίζει τη προσοχή σου. Από εσένα εξαρτάται να πας παρακάτω.

----------


## Remedy

> Μην με κατηγορείς ότι δεν θέλω σεξ από τη στιγμή που δεν έχω βγει σαν άνθρωπος να γνωρίσω λίγο κάποιον....
> 
> Όταν γνωρίσω έναν τύπο που να μου αρέσει και να με προσεγγίσει όμορφα και να βγούμε κάποιες φορές και να μην το επιδιώξω η να μην μπορώ η να μην θέλω να κάνω κάτι....Τότε να μου το πεις...Τότε θα πάω πρώτη σε σεξολογο


δεν σε κατηγορω.
σου λεω οτι οταν δεν εχεις προχωρησει σεξουαλικα, εχεις αλλους ρυθμους απο διαφορα κρατηματα. αλλα αφορουν καθαρα το σεξ (τον πονο πχ) κι αλλα αφορουν προκαταληψεις οτι πχ θα σε περασουν για ευκολη, η θα φυγουν αμεσως μετα, κλπ.
ΠΟΤΕ δεν κανεις σεξ αν δεν το θελεις.
ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν εχει δικαιωμα να σε πιεσει, οσος καιρος κι αν εχει περασει.

απλα, αν εχεις αλλους ρυθμους με αυτον που γνωριζεις, εκεινος μπορει να το παρει σαν παγωμαρα αυτο, ενω αυτο που ισχυει ειναι οτι δεν εχεις εμπειριες.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Τεσπα μάλλον η εποχή έχει αλλάξει.....Ο κόσμος δεν θέλει να χάνει χρόνο μάλλον θέλουν να μπαίνουν πολύ γρήγορα στο ψητό και αν έχουν όρεξη για σχέση και αν θέλουν....Και αν τους ταιριάζεις και αν είναι διαθέσιμοι .......
> 
> Κανένας δεν θα χαλάσει το χρόνο του να γνωρίσει λίγο μια κοπέλα 
> 
> Εγώ πάλι να καταπίεσω τον εαυτό μου και να πάω με αυτούς τους ρυθμούς δεν μπορώ....οπότε καλύτερα μόνη μου


Εσύ miliva να κάνεις ότι γουστάρεις στις σχεσεις σου.δεν είμαστε όλοι ιδιοι.άλλοι είναι πιο συναισθηματικοι άλλοι είναι αναισθητοι.σκέφτονται μόνο το σεξ και τίποτε άλλο. Υπάρχουν όμως άτομα που δεν σκέφτονται μόνο αυτό.εσύ θα βρεις αυτόν που σου ταιριάζει κι αν δεν τον βρεις καλύτερα να είσαι μόνη πάρα να πηγαινεις με τον εναν και με τον άλλον για να δεις αν θα του κανεις.

----------


## Miliva21

> δεν σε κατηγορω.
> σου λεω οτι οταν δεν εχεις προχωρησει σεξουαλικα, εχεις αλλους ρυθμους απο διαφορα κρατηματα. αλλα αφορουν καθαρα το σεξ (τον πονο πχ) κι αλλα αφορουν προκαταληψεις οτι πχ θα σε περασουν για ευκολη, η θα φυγουν αμεσως μετα, κλπ.
> ΠΟΤΕ δεν κανεις σεξ αν δεν το θελεις.
> ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν εχει δικαιωμα να σε πιεσει, οσος καιρος κι αν εχει περασει.
> 
> απλα, αν εχεις αλλους ρυθμους με αυτον που γνωριζεις, εκεινος μπορει να το παρει σαν παγωμαρα αυτο, ενω αυτο που ισχυει ειναι οτι δεν εχεις εμπειριες.


Ε τότε όλοι είναι βιαστικοί.....! Τουλάχιστον αυτοί που μου τυχαινουν 

Άμα δεν τους κάτσεις από το 2ο ραντεβού το θεωρούν παγωμάρα;;; και σε κοιτάζουν σαν ουφο;;;; 
Ναι....
Γιατί άραγε;

μήπως επδ υπάρχουν εκεί έξω πολλές γυναίκες απελπισμένες υπέρ του δέοντος διαθέσιμες και εύκολες......; και έχουν συνηθίσει αλλιώς τα παλικάρια;;

Δεν το κρίνω αρνητικά η θετικά.....το παίρνω απλά σαν γεγονός.....

Δεν θα πω εγώ σε καμία γυναίκα ποτέ να κάνει σεξ και πότε Όχι με κάποιον.....αν νομίζει ότι μπορεί να της βγει και στο δεύτερο λεπτό με κάποιον με γεια της με χαρά της....Όμως δεν είμαστε όλες έτσι....

Όχι επδ είμαστε καλύτερες η χειρότερες Αλλά επδ δεν είμαστε ίδιες.....

Τι να πω......πλέον εχω ξενερώσει και από την ίδια τη κουβέντα ........
Δεν πειράζει δεν είναι για όλους 
Τουλάχιστον θα πάω μπροστά στη ζωή μου σε άλλα πράγματα..........

----------


## Miliva21

> Εσύ miliva να κάνεις ότι γουστάρεις στις σχεσεις σου.δεν είμαστε όλοι ιδιοι.άλλοι είναι πιο συναισθηματικοι άλλοι είναι αναισθητοι.σκέφτονται μόνο το σεξ και τίποτε άλλο. Υπάρχουν όμως άτομα που δεν σκέφτονται μόνο αυτό.εσύ θα βρεις αυτόν που σου ταιριάζει κι αν δεν τον βρεις καλύτερα να είσαι μόνη πάρα να πηγαινεις με τον εναν και με τον άλλον για να δεις αν θα του κανεις.


Άσε γάμα το......Έγω φταίω που τους δίνω ευκαιρίες...Και μετά γίνομαι σκατα....

----------


## Miliva21

> Νομίζω ότι εδώ υπάρχουν 2 σοβαρά θέματα. Πρώτον θεματοθετρια σου έτυχαν συνεχόμενα περιπτώσεις που ήθελαν μόνο να π***ξουν. Ξενέρωσες λογικό. Δευτερον κυκλοφορούν άνδρες που θέλουν σχέση αλλά ή είναι το σπάνιο είδος που έχει συναίσθημα και είναι ισοροπημμενοι ταυτόχρονα ή έχουν κάνει τη ζωή τους και θέλουν να αραξουν. Το θεωρώ αδιανόητο να απολογείται οποιαδήποτε γυναίκα αν δεν κάτσει στο 1 ή στο 4ο ραντεβού. Αν σου βγει θα το κάνεις. Αν κάρα γουστάρει ο άλλος ξέρει να τη παλέψει μέχρι να συναινεσεις. Μακριά από τον τύπο "μόλις βγήκα από μεγάλη σχέση " συνήθως δεν οδηγεί σε κάτι καλό. Ως παθούσα στο γράφω. Πάρτο χαλαρά. Ναι χαλαρά. Κάνε και εσύ dating flirt και αν πράγματι κάποιος σου κάνει κλικ και γουστάρει όλα αυτά θα είναι παρελθόν. Εναλλακτικά ριχτο σε χόμπυ και άσε λίγο στην άκρη το ζήτημα.
> *** από τη στιγμή που εξαφανίστηκε ο τύπος δεν αξίζει τη προσοχή σου. Από εσένα εξαρτάται να πας παρακάτω.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου.......

Έχω ήδη προχωρήσει παρακάτω.....να ασχοληθώ με ένα τύπο που μου είπε ότι θέλει σχέση και μετά δεν μου ξαναμιλήσε δεν νμζ ότι αξίζει......όποιοι και αν είναι οι λόγοι που το έκανε

----------


## Αποστολια

> Άσε γάμα το......Έγω φταίω που τους δίνω ευκαιρίες...Και μετά γίνομαι σκατα....


Εσυ να δινεις ευκαιρίες απλα να μην υποβιβαζεις τον εαυτό σου δινοντας τους κάτι που εσύ δεν το θες.
Ίσως ζούμε στην εποχή του εύκολου σεξ που αν δεν τους κάτσεις εσύ στο πρώτο λεπτό πάνε στην επομενη.μη χανεις την ελπιδα σου όμως και τις αξιες σου.και δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι προκατειλημενη δεν είναι όλοι ίδιοι και δεν θέλουν όλοι τα ίδια.

----------


## Eagle guy

Προσπάθησε να βρεις κάποιον αξιόπιστο από κοινούς γνωστούς/ γνωριμίες! Πολλοί από αυτούς που κυκλοφορούν στα μπαρ είναι πέφτουλες απλά για το σεξ. Και μην πιεστείς να κάνεις σεξ για να ικανοποιήσεις τον άλλο ή για να μη σε πει ξενέρωτη!

----------


## Constantly curious

Μου είχε τυχει περίπτωση που είπε την ατάκα " τρίτο ραντεβού είμαστε δεν θα κάνουμε σεξ;;; που είναι το περιεργο;; " Έβαλα τα γέλια. Όχι εκείνη τη στιγμή. Ο τύπος είχε διαβάσει άρθρο στυλ κοσμοπολιταν ή το είχε ακούσει από κοπέλα ότι στο 3ο ραντεβού η γυναίκα πιστεύει πως δεν θα φανεί εύκολη και ενδιδει. Ε λοιπόν άμα σου τυχαίνουν τέτοια μυαλά πως να προχωρήσει η κατάσταση; Τέλος πάντων. Το ζήτημα είναι κοριτσαρα να στο εμπνεύσει ο άνδρας. Όσοι σου προκαλούν ανασφάλεια δεν είναι τυχαίο. Ο ίδιος σου εαυτός σε προφυλάσσει από ερωτική απογοήτευση. Εννοείται ότι οι σχέσεις είναι όλες στα μπαμ. Υπάρχουν όμως επιμένω άνθρωποι που θέλουν κάτι άλλο. Το ξέρεις ότι υπάρχουν παλικάρια που παρεξηγούνται για τα γούστα τους επειδή δεν είναι διαχυτικοι γρήγορα;;; και εκείνοι τι φταίνε που είναι straight και τους ονομάζουν 1002; αν γνωρίσεις κάποιον πιο συνεσταλμένο θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ.

----------


## aggelosstr

Η Remedy είναι πολύ κατασταλαγμένη, και μου θύμισε κάτι που είχε πει ο διάσημος ψυχολόγος Χαντάς, όταν ήταν καλεσμένος "Στα άκρα".
Αυτόν τον έχουν επισκεφτεί πολλές κοπέλες με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με αυτό της Miliva.
Είπε φανταστείτε τον κόσμο των σχέσεων σαν την λαϊκή. Περνάς από κάθε πάγκο, και ψάχνεις κάτι που να σου αρέσει. Θα τσιμπήσεις μια ρόγα από σταφύλι, ένα κεράσι μία φράουλα, και θα διαλέξεις αυτό που σου αρέσει. Θα πρέπει όμως να δοκιμάσεις.

----------


## Remedy

> Ε τότε όλοι είναι βιαστικοί.....! Τουλάχιστον αυτοί που μου τυχαινουν 
> 
> Άμα δεν τους κάτσεις από το 2ο ραντεβού το θεωρούν παγωμάρα;;; και σε κοιτάζουν σαν ουφο;;;; 
> Ναι....
> Γιατί άραγε;
> 
> *μήπως επδ υπάρχουν εκεί έξω πολλές γυναίκες απελπισμένες υπέρ του δέοντος διαθέσιμες και εύκολες......; και έχουν συνηθίσει αλλιώς τα παλικάρια;;*
> 
> Δεν το κρίνω αρνητικά η θετικά.....το παίρνω απλά σαν γεγονός.....
> ...


εχεις συνδεσει το σεξ με την αμαρτια...
μια γυναικα που θελει σεξ και το διεκδικει, δεν ειναι ουτε απελπισμενη, ουτε ευκολη.
απελπισμενη ειναι αυτη που κανει σεξ και οτι αλλο της ζητηθει, με σκοπο να "τυλιξει" καποιον και να τον οδηγησει σε σχεση.
κανεις δεν μενει επειδη του καθισε μια γρηγορα.
μενει οταν του αρεσει η παρεα της.

ΝΑΙ δεν εχουν ολοι ιδιους ρυθμους.
κι ενας απειρος ανδρας μπορει να εχει αργους ρυθμους και υπαρχουν πολλοι, επισης. δεν ειναι προνομιο ορισμενων γυναικων η απειρια.

ολο το θεμα ειναι να ταιριαξουν αυτες οι επιθυμιες. ουτε να γινει γρηγορα, ουτε να γινει αργα.
να γινει οταν το θελουν και οι δυο, αλλα να εχουν αναλογους ρυθμους.
απο κει και περα, μονο αν ταιριαζεις και περνας καλα θελεις και συνεχεια, ειτε εισαι ανδρας ειτε γυναικα.

----------


## Miliva21

> Μου είχε τυχει περίπτωση που είπε την ατάκα " τρίτο ραντεβού είμαστε δεν θα κάνουμε σεξ;;; που είναι το περιεργο;; " Έβαλα τα γέλια. Όχι εκείνη τη στιγμή. Ο τύπος είχε διαβάσει άρθρο στυλ κοσμοπολιταν ή το είχε ακούσει από κοπέλα ότι στο 3ο ραντεβού η γυναίκα πιστεύει πως δεν θα φανεί εύκολη και ενδιδει. Ε λοιπόν άμα σου τυχαίνουν τέτοια μυαλά πως να προχωρήσει η κατάσταση; Τέλος πάντων. Το ζήτημα είναι κοριτσαρα να στο εμπνεύσει ο άνδρας. Όσοι σου προκαλούν ανασφάλεια δεν είναι τυχαίο. Ο ίδιος σου εαυτός σε προφυλάσσει από ερωτική απογοήτευση. Εννοείται ότι οι σχέσεις είναι όλες στα μπαμ. Υπάρχουν όμως επιμένω άνθρωποι που θέλουν κάτι άλλο. Το ξέρεις ότι υπάρχουν παλικάρια που παρεξηγούνται για τα γούστα τους επειδή δεν είναι διαχυτικοι γρήγορα;;; και εκείνοι τι φταίνε που είναι straight και τους ονομάζουν 1002; αν γνωρίσεις κάποιον πιο συνεσταλμένο θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ.


Όταν λες ότι σχέσεις είναι στα μπαμ...,;;;
Για πες μας και εσύ που είσαι έμπειρη και έκανες κάποιες σχέσεις πως ξεκίνησαν...;
Βγήκατε κάνατε σεξ στο πρώτο η δεύτερο ραντεβού.....σε δοκίμασε και αφού σε πέρασε από το τσεκαρισμα της κρεβατοκάμαρας σου ζήτησε να βγείτε και άλλο ραντεβού να μάθει κάποια στοιχειώδη πράγματα για σένα;;; και μετά είδε ότι περνάει καλά μαζί σου και σε έπαιρνε τηλέφωνα και μιλούσατε και βρισκόσασταν και κάνατε σχέση;


Γτ εγώ ξέρω και πολλές στην ηλικία μου που έκαναν σεξ μετά το πρώτο μήνα αφού γνωρίσουν τον άλλο....που λογικά για σχέση πήγαινε για να βγαινανε έναν ολόκληρο μήνα μαζί και κάνανε σχέση πχ...

Χαχαχα το κοσμοπολιταν είναι αηδίες....

----------


## aggelosstr

Πάντως Miliva τον σκέφτεσαι ακόμα τον τύπο, και είμαι σίγουρος πως θα ήθελες να μάθεις γιατί βάστηξε αποστάσεις.

----------


## Miliva21

> εχεις συνδεσει το σεξ με την αμαρτια...
> μια γυναικα που θελει σεξ κμαι το διεκδικει, δεν ειναι ουτε απελπισμενη, ουτε ευκολη.
> απελπισεμνη ειναι αυτη που κανει σεξ και οτι αλλο της ζητηθει, με σκοπο να "τυλιξει" καποιον και να τον οδηγησει σε σχεση.
> κανεις δεν μενει επειδη του καθισε μια γρηγορα.
> μενει οταν του αρεσει η παρεα της.
> 
> ΝΑΙ δεν εχουν ολοι ιδιους ρυθμους.
> κι ενας απειρος ανδρας μπορει να εχει αργους ρυθμους και υπαρχουν πολλοι, επισης. δεν ειναι προνομιο ορισμενων γυναικων η απειρια.
> 
> ...


Μπορει να το εχω συνδεσει με την αμαρτια μπορεί και όχι.......μη βάζεις ταμπέλες.....Μπορεί να μην ήρθε η ώρα μου ακόμα......η να μη βρέθηκε ο κατάλληλος να μου το βγάλει 

Δεν θεωρώ την απειρία προνόμιο κάνεις λάθος........Μην με βάζεις στο τσουβάλι των πουριτανων που εξυμνούν την παρθενιά και άλλες τέτοιες βλακείες....

Θες να σου πω ποια είναι η γνώμη μου για τη παρθενιά; είναι ένα πράγμα γελοίο και ταπεινωτικό για τις γυναίκες που παλιότερα τις ήθελαν παρθένες αλλιώς ήταν σκαρτο το εμπόρευμα! Που ήθελαν να τινάξουν το κόκκινο σεντόνι και καμαρώναν...όλα αυτά είναι αηδίες...Για μένα....Και πόσο θεωρούσαν ζώα τις γυναίκες που λέγαν "εγώ θα την πάρω από πρώτο χερι"......

Αν πάλι μια γυναίκα είναι παρθένα επδ το διάλεξε επδ δεν τις έτυχε δεν τη κακολογω ούτε θα της πω μπράβο.......Είσαι σωστή......Είσαι καλή....δικαιώματα της

Δεν περηφανεύομαι επδ δεν έχω πολλές έμπειριες ούτε το παίζω υπεράνω.....

Κανείς λάθος και να ήσουν άντρας να πω εντάξει.....οι άντρες το βλέπουν σαν δίπολο......

Μάλλον εσύ βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου ως ανώτερο επδ είσαι εντελώς απελευθερωμένη και μεγαλύτερη φυσικά σε ηλικία από μένα και όλες τις άλλες κοπέλες που δεν συμβαδίζουν σε αυτές τις θεωρείς μυξοπαρθενες.....

Και είναι κρίμα όσο κρίμα είναι να σε βλέπει έτσι ένας άντρας.....πόσο μάλλον μια γυναίκα .......!

Γτ γυναίκα ειμαι και γω σαν εσένα και θέλω να νιώσω ασφάλεια και θέλω την καλή μου την κουβέντα από έναν άντρα όπως τη θες και εσύ.....!
Και ξέρεις ποιος είναι ένας από τους λόγους που κολλάω να κάνω σεξ πολύ γρήγορα με έναν άντρα....; περά από το ότι δεν νιώθω άνετα (πες λόγω αναστολών) φοβάμαι ότι θα ξενερώσει μαζί μου και θα με κοροϊδέψει από μέσα του αν καταλάβει ότι δεν είμαι τόσο έμπειρη....θα με θεωρήσει ξενέρωτη όπως λες και εσύ.......Και θα με αφήσει πιο εύκολα.......
Αν μου έχει δείξει ότι μόνο αυτό θέλει και τπτ άλλο....

Δεν τσακώνομαι μαζί σου....Είσαι γυναίκα μεγαλύτερης αρκετά ηλικίας από μένα....Έχεις ζήσει τη ζωή σου.....είχες τις ευκαιρίες σου....πήρες μπρος.....ξέρεις τι θες...και είσαι σε μια ηλικία που η εμπειρία και οι απόψεις σου σε κάνουν να τα βλέπεις πιο πρακτικα

----------


## Miliva21

> Πάντως Miliva τον σκέφτεσαι ακόμα τον τύπο, και είμαι σίγουρος πως θα ήθελες να μάθεις γιατί βάστηξε αποστάσεις.


Ναι ότι έχω μια απορια την έχω .....Αλλά δεν θα πέσω και στα πατώματα....Ούτε πρόκειται να του ξαναστείλω....Εγώ το ενδιαφέρον μου το έδειξα.....Από κει και πέρα το να το σκέφτομαι δεν οφελει.....
Απλά ξενέρωσα για ακόμη μια φορά

----------


## Miliva21

> εχεις συνδεσει το σεξ με την αμαρτια...
> μια γυναικα που θελει σεξ και το διεκδικει, δεν ειναι ουτε απελπισμενη, ουτε ευκολη.
> απελπισμενη ειναι αυτη που κανει σεξ και οτι αλλο της ζητηθει, με σκοπο να "τυλιξει" καποιον και να τον οδηγησει σε σχεση.
> κανεις δεν μενει επειδη του καθισε μια γρηγορα.
> μενει οταν του αρεσει η παρεα της.
> 
> ΝΑΙ δεν εχουν ολοι ιδιους ρυθμους.
> κι ενας απειρος ανδρας μπορει να εχει αργους ρυθμους και υπαρχουν πολλοι, επισης. δεν ειναι προνομιο ορισμενων γυναικων η απειρια.
> 
> ...


Επίσης εσύ μπορεί να μην είσαι απελπισμένη αλλά αρκετά έμπειρη στο να ξέρεις τι θες ...
Δεν ισχύει όμως για όλες τις γυναίκες αυτό .......

υπάρχουν πολλές κοπέλες στην ηλικία μου και πιο μικρές που κάνουν σεξ γρήγορα επδ θεωρούν ότι έτσι θα τους τυλίξουν.....Η επδ βλέπουν το σεξ πολύ ωμά......Πότε προλάβαν;; σε ηλικίες μιλάμε 18 ή 19;;;;; οκ....Ο καθένας ζει όπως θέλει.... 

Αλλά είναι γεγονός ότι αν ενας άντρας το πάρει στο πιάτο και του αρεσει και η κοπέλα θα ασχοληθεί πιο εύκολα μαζί της και θα μείνει εκεί....παρά αν του αρεσει κάποια να περιμένει.....

----------


## Remedy

> Μπορει να το εχω συνδεσει με την αμαρτια μπορεί και όχι.......μη βάζεις ταμπέλες.....Μπορεί να μην ήρθε η ώρα μου ακόμα......η να μη βρέθηκε ο κατάλληλος να μου το βγάλει 
> 
> Δεν θεωρώ την απειρία προνόμιο κάνεις λάθος........Μην με βάζεις στο τσουβάλι των πουριτανων που εξυμνούν την παρθενιά και άλλες τέτοιες βλακείες....
> 
> Θες να σου πω ποια είναι η γνώμη μου για τη παρθενιά; είναι ένα πράγμα γελοίο και ταπεινωτικό για τις γυναίκες που παλιότερα τις ήθελαν παρθένες αλλιώς ήταν σκαρτο το εμπόρευμα! Που ήθελαν να τινάξουν το κόκκινο σεντόνι και καμαρώναν...όλα αυτά είναι αηδίες...Για μένα....Και πόσο θεωρούσαν ζώα τις γυναίκες που λέγαν "εγώ θα την πάρω από πρώτο χερι"......
> 
> Αν πάλι μια γυναίκα είναι παρθένα επδ το διάλεξε επδ δεν τις έτυχε δεν τη κακολογω ούτε θα της πω μπράβο.......Είσαι σωστή......Είσαι καλή....δικαιώματα της
> 
> Δεν περηφανεύομαι επδ δεν έχω πολλές έμπειριες ούτε το παίζω υπεράνω.....
> ...


μα εσυ βαζεις ταμπελες οταν αποκαλεις τις γυναικες που ζουν οπως επιθυμουν, ευκολες κι απελπισμενες!!!
κι αυτο γιατι;
επειδη θεωρεις οτι χανεις υποψηφιους απο εκεινες...
ξερεις ποσοι αγωνες εγιναν για την αυτοδιαθεση των γυναικων;

οντως ειμαι μεγαλυτερη σου, πολυ κιολας, αλλα τις ιδιες αποψεις ειχα απο 20 χρονων..
απο τα 18 την ζω την ζωη μου και την ζω και τωρα δεν εχω σταματησει να ζω λογω γηρατος. χαχαχα!!
σε πληροφορω οτι ζω την πιο ικανοποιητικη σεξουαλικα και συντροφικα φαση της ζωης μου στην τωρινη μου σχεση, και ξεκινησε σαν μια αναλαφρη γνωριμια με γελια, ταξιδια και σεξ.... πολυ σεξ....
κανεις μας δεν ειχε σκοπο να την συνεχισει.
τα καλυτερα ερχονται οταν δεν τα προγραμματιζεις και ΔΕΝ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> μα εσυ βαζεις ταμπελες οταν αποκαλεις τις γυναικες που ζουν οπως επιθυμουν, ευκολες κι απελπισμενες!!!
> κι αυτο γιατι;
> επειδη θεωρεις οτι χανεις υποψηφιους απο εκεινες...
> ξερεις ποσοι αγωνες εγιναν για την αυτοδιαθεση των γυναικων;
> 
> οντως ειμαι μεγαλυτερη σου, πολυ κιολας, αλλα τις ιδιες αποψεις ειχα απο 20 χρονων..
> απο τα 18 την ζω την ζωη μου και την ζω και τωρα δεν εχω σταματησει να ζω λογω γηρατος. χαχαχα!!
> σε πληροφορω οτι ζω την πιο ικανοποιητικη σεξουαλικα και συντροφικα φαση της ζωης μου στην τωρινη μου σχεση, και ξεκινησε σαν μια αναλαφρη γνωριμια με γελια, ταξιδια και σεξ.... πολυ σεξ....
> κανεις μας δεν ειχε σκοπο να την συνεχισει.
> τα καλυτερα ερχονται οταν δεν τα προγραμματιζεις και ΔΕΝ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ.


Το να εχει κάποιες απόψεις που μπορεί να μην ταιριάζουν με τις δικες σου ειναι δικαίωμα της. Ο καθένας πραττει όπως θελει. Επέτρεψε μου μονο επειδη εχω κανει πολλες ελεύθερες σχέσεις να πω οτι αυτο που περιγραφεις δεν γίνεται σχεδον ποτε. Αν κανεις ελεύθερη σχέση παντα ο ενας απο τους δυο θα το σταματήσει επειδή θα εχει βρει καποιον που θα ταιριαζει για να κάνει σχέση.. Ετσι πάνε αυτά. Μην παρουσιαζεις λοιπον την δικιά σου εξαίρεση για κανόνα. Επίσης πως να το κάνουμε κάποια άτομα ειναι πιο ρομαντικά δε θέλουν να το δίνουν δεξια και αριστερά δεν έχει αυτό το δικαίωμα ; και για να σε προλάβω εγω δεν ειμαι του ρομαντισμού μιλάω καθαρα για την κοπελα που άνοιξε το θέμα

----------


## Constantly curious

> Όταν λες ότι σχέσεις είναι στα μπαμ...,;;;
> Για πες μας και εσύ που είσαι έμπειρη και έκανες κάποιες σχέσεις πως ξεκίνησαν...;
> Βγήκατε κάνατε σεξ στο πρώτο η δεύτερο ραντεβού.....σε δοκίμασε και αφού σε πέρασε από το τσεκαρισμα της κρεβατοκάμαρας σου ζήτησε να βγείτε και άλλο ραντεβού να μάθει κάποια στοιχειώδη πράγματα για σένα;;; και μετά είδε ότι περνάει καλά μαζί σου και σε έπαιρνε τηλέφωνα και μιλούσατε και βρισκόσασταν και κάνατε σχέση;...


Καταρχάς εκφράζεις όλο σου τον θυμό μέσα στα ποστ. Έχεις εκνευριστεί με την ρεμεντυ η οποία τόνισε πως το συναινετικο σεξ έχει σημασία όχι το αντίθετο. Βάζεις ταμπέλες που μας βάζει η κοινωνία για να βολευόμαστε μόνον στους ρόλους που θέλουν . Γράφεις ότι "με πέρασε και με δοκίμασε ". Αυτός είναι ένας τρόπος αντίληψης μη φυσιολογικός για εμένα. Όταν έχω αισθανθεί ότι θέλω να συμβεί δεν σκέφτηκα ότι με δούλεψε ή ήθελε μόνο σάρκα. Στη τελική ένα νοήμων ον αναλαμβανει και την ευθύνη αν φαίνεται πως δεν θα προχωρήσει σε σχέση. Εμένα όταν με γούσταρε αρσενικό με κυνηγούσε. Εξίσου όταν γούσταρα κάποιον του έδειχνα πως τον ήθελα στην ζωή μου. Εξίσου έχω φάει και δούλεμα. Λογικά έχω φάει και κέρατο. Τονίζεις επίσης το ζήτημα της ηλικιας. Ποιος μίλησε για ηλικία; ποιος σου έγραψε εδώ μέσα πως πρέπει να είσαι εμπειρη ή άπειρη; υποθέτω πως νιώθεις κάπως με τις κοπέλες τις ηλικίας σου που κάνουν σεξ και γουστάρουν και εναντιώνεσαι άδικα. Σου απάντησα καλοπροαίρετα και το ύφος σου ενεχει θράσος. Στην αρένα των σχέσεων κάποιος πληγώνεται. Κάποιες φορές υπάρχει η καλή σχέση που κυλάει χωρίς υπονοούμενα και ανασφάλειες. Θες να επιβεβαιώσεις πως οταν μια κοπέλα δεν δίνεται γίνεται απορριπτεα;;; αν ναι τοτε την απορρίπτουν όσοι δεν της αξίζουν όχι επειδή εκείνη πρέπει να αλλάξει.

----------


## Miliva21

> μα εσυ βαζεις ταμπελες οταν αποκαλεις τις γυναικες που ζουν οπως επιθυμουν, ευκολες κι απελπισμενες!!!
> κι αυτο γιατι;
> επειδη θεωρεις οτι χανεις υποψηφιους απο εκεινες...
> ξερεις ποσοι αγωνες εγιναν για την αυτοδιαθεση των γυναικων;
> 
> οντως ειμαι μεγαλυτερη σου, πολυ κιολας, αλλα τις ιδιες αποψεις ειχα απο 20 χρονων..
> απο τα 18 την ζω την ζωη μου και την ζω και τωρα δεν εχω σταματησει να ζω λογω γηρατος. χαχαχα!!
> σε πληροφορω οτι ζω την πιο ικανοποιητικη σεξουαλικα και συντροφικα φαση της ζωης μου στην τωρινη μου σχεση, και ξεκινησε σαν μια αναλαφρη γνωριμια με γελια, ταξιδια και σεξ.... πολυ σεξ....
> κανεις μας δεν ειχε σκοπο να την συνεχισει.
> τα καλυτερα ερχονται οταν δεν τα προγραμματιζεις και ΔΕΝ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ.


Είσαι από τα μέλη του φόρουμ που εκτιμώ την άποψη τους και που συνήθως η γνώμη μου σε άλλα θέματα αρκετές φορές συμπίπτει με τη δική σου.....
Θες να βοηθήσεις και το έχεις καταφέρει πολλές φορές σε πολλά θέματα τόσο δικά μου οσο και άλλων....

Νόμιζα ότι ήσουν 50+ να σου πω την αλήθεια........Είμαι σίγουρη ότι τώρα ζεις κάτι πιο ολοκληρωμένο από ποτέ.....Γιατί είσαι στην πιο κατασταλαγμενη φάση της ζωής σου....Εξάλλου έχω διαβάσει ότι η γυναικεία σεξουαλικοτητα είναι καλύτερη μετά τα 40......Είναι πιο άνετη η γυναίκα με το σώμα της....θα πρέπει να ισχύει...

Χαίρομαι που ζω σε αυτή την εποχή ...πιστεψε με δεν θα ήθελα να με έδιναν σε έναν που μπορεί να μην τον ήθελα και να έπρεπε να μείνω μαζί του όλη μου τη ζωή επδ πήγα μαζί του 


Καλά έκανες και το έζησες.....τουλάχιστον όμως σου βγήκε αυθόρμητα; ένιωσες να είπε κάτι ο άλλος που σε έκανε να νιώθεις άβολα; η να έκανε κάτι που πιεστηκες;

Μακάρι και εγώ να είχα πάρει μπρος πιο μικρή....Όσο μεγαλώνεις τόσο πιο επιφυλακτικός και διστακτικός γίνεσαι....Δεν έγινε....Δεν θέλω να το σκέφτομαι άλλο.....Θέλω να κοιτάω τι θα συμβεί από δω και πέρα.....Και ανησυχώ πολύ όταν δεν έρχονται τα πράγματα όπως θα ήθελα μετά από τόσο καιρό.....Έχω και εγώ άγχος και ανησυχία για το πώς θα εξελιχθεί σεξουαλικά.....

Βασικά μόνο εγώ το έχω το άγχος γιατί δικό μου είναι το θέμα......

Πάντως πρόσεξες ότι έχουν εξαφανιστεί οι άντρες;;; μάλλον τάσσονται υπέρ σου και με θεωρούν μάλλον παρανοϊκή που έχω την απαίτηση να βγω μαζι τους πάνω κάτω ένα μήνα για να προχωρήσω....

Τεσπα δεν πειράζει .......

----------


## Miliva21

> Καταρχάς εκφράζεις όλο σου τον θυμό μέσα στα ποστ. Έχεις εκνευριστεί με την ρεμεντυ η οποία τόνισε πως το συναινετικο σεξ έχει σημασία όχι το αντίθετο. Βάζεις ταμπέλες που μας βάζει η κοινωνία για να βολευόμαστε μόνον στους ρόλους που θέλουν . Γράφεις ότι "με πέρασε και με δοκίμασε ". Αυτός είναι ένας τρόπος αντίληψης μη φυσιολογικός για εμένα. Όταν έχω αισθανθεί ότι θέλω να συμβεί δεν σκέφτηκα ότι με δούλεψε ή ήθελε μόνο σάρκα. Στη τελική ένα νοήμων ον αναλαμβανει και την ευθύνη αν φαίνεται πως δεν θα προχωρήσει σε σχέση. Εμένα όταν με γούσταρε αρσενικό με κυνηγούσε. Εξίσου όταν γούσταρα κάποιον του έδειχνα πως τον ήθελα στην ζωή μου. Εξίσου έχω φάει και δούλεμα. Λογικά έχω φάει και κέρατο. Τονίζεις επίσης το ζήτημα της ηλικιας. Ποιος μίλησε για ηλικία; ποιος σου έγραψε εδώ μέσα πως πρέπει να είσαι εμπειρη ή άπειρη; υποθέτω πως νιώθεις κάπως με τις κοπέλες τις ηλικίας σου που κάνουν σεξ και γουστάρουν και εναντιώνεσαι άδικα. Σου απάντησα καλοπροαίρετα και το ύφος σου ενεχει θράσος. Στην αρένα των σχέσεων κάποιος πληγώνεται. Κάποιες φορές υπάρχει η καλή σχέση που κυλάει χωρίς υπονοούμενα και ανασφάλειες. Θες να επιβεβαιώσεις πως οταν μια κοπέλα δεν δίνεται γίνεται απορριπτεα;;; αν ναι τοτε την απορρίπτουν όσοι δεν της αξίζουν όχι επειδή εκείνη πρέπει να αλλάξει.


Κανείς λάθος δεν έχω καθόλου θράσος....γράφω με ειλικρίνεια Αλλά σεβασμό αυτό που νιώθω και σκέφτομαι......

Δεν είχε κανένα θράσος η απάντηση μου...Είναι λογικό να το παρεξηγήσεις επδ είναι γραπτός ο λόγος....

Θυμό έχω.....Ναι...Για το ότι δεν έχει πάει καλά ερωτικά σε μένα τπτ τη γνωριζω τον έναν άσχετο μετά το άλλο από αυτό που θέλω....Δεν θύμωσα ακριβώς με τη ρεμεντυ απλά έκανα ένα διάλογο στον οποίο διαφώνησα σε κάποια πράγματα 

Σε ευχαριστώ ωστόσο για την απάντηση σου

----------


## Eagle guy

Αυτό το θέμα έχει όλες τις προϋποθέσεις για να φτάσει τις 100 σελίδες και προβλέπω ότι θα τις φτάσει! Παρεπιπτόντως εγώ είμαι άντρας και θεωρώ φυσιολογικό ότι θέλεις χρόνο για να προχωρήσεις στο σεξουαλικό.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εγω θα συμφωνήσω με την φίλη που άνοιξε το θέμα. Το σεξ είναι βασικό αλλα δεν ειναι το παν. Δε χρειάζεται να καθεσαι στον καθενα και αν προχωρήσει προχώρησε. Ο καθενας μας και η καθε μια εχει κάποια στανταρ για τις σχεσεις που θελει να κανει. Εκει είναι το βασικό να ταιριαζεις. Δε μου έχει τύχει ποτε να βρω σύντροφο που δε ταιριαζω σεξουαλικα.

----------


## aggelosstr

Οπότε Miliva ποιά είναι τα πλάνα σου τώρα:

A) Θα γίνω καλόγρια
Β) Θα μείνω μόνη μου
Γ) Θα πάρω γάτα
Δ) Θα αποσυρθώ μέχρι να γιάνει
Ε) Άμα μου τύχει κάτι, δεν θα πω όχι
ΣΤ') Ο επόμενος που θα βρω θα είναι 100 φορές καλύτερος
Η) Ο επόμενος που θα βρω θα είναι τα άλλο μου μισό
Θ) Όχι μόνο θα είναι τα άλλο μου μισό, αλλά ο άλλος θα το μετανιώσει πικρά που με αγνόησε!

----------


## Miliva21

> Αυτό το θέμα έχει όλες τις προϋποθέσεις για να φτάσει τις 100 σελίδες και προβλέπω ότι θα τις φτάσει! Παρεπιπτόντως εγώ είμαι άντρας και θεωρώ φυσιολογικό ότι θέλεις χρόνο για να προχωρήσεις στο σεξουαλικό.


Αυτό το θέμα έχει ήδη φτάσει στις 100 σελίδες....Και από τη στιγμή που είναι δικό μου άνετα το φτάνω και στις 200...χαχαχαχα

----------


## Georgewww

> Είσαι από τα μέλη του φόρουμ που εκτιμώ την άποψη τους και που συνήθως η γνώμη μου σε άλλα θέματα αρκετές φορές συμπίπτει με τη δική σου.....
> Θες να βοηθήσεις και το έχεις καταφέρει πολλές φορές σε πολλά θέματα τόσο δικά μου οσο και άλλων....
> 
> Νόμιζα ότι ήσουν 50+ να σου πω την αλήθεια........Είμαι σίγουρη ότι τώρα ζεις κάτι πιο ολοκληρωμένο από ποτέ.....Γιατί είσαι στην πιο κατασταλαγμενη φάση της ζωής σου....Εξάλλου έχω διαβάσει ότι η γυναικεία σεξουαλικοτητα είναι καλύτερη μετά τα 40......Είναι πιο άνετη η γυναίκα με το σώμα της....θα πρέπει να ισχύει...
> 
> Χαίρομαι που ζω σε αυτή την εποχή ...πιστεψε με δεν θα ήθελα να με έδιναν σε έναν που μπορεί να μην τον ήθελα και να έπρεπε να μείνω μαζί του όλη μου τη ζωή επδ πήγα μαζί του 
> 
> 
> Καλά έκανες και το έζησες.....τουλάχιστον όμως σου βγήκε αυθόρμητα; ένιωσες να είπε κάτι ο άλλος που σε έκανε να νιώθεις άβολα; η να έκανε κάτι που πιεστηκες;
> ...


Αυτά που λες δεν ισχύουν για τους άντρες, ισχύουν για τους λίγους που ασχολήθηκες εσύ. Το ίδιο θα σου πουν κατηγορίες και οι άντρες για τις γυναίκες. Όσοι είμαστε μόνοι προφανώς κάπου στραβωσε. 

Θα πω κάτι που είπε και ένας φίλος πιο πάνω, ακουγεσαι λίγο επιθετική στο λόγο σου, το παρατήρησα και πιο πριν αλλά είπα η ιδέα μου θα είναι. Μήπως γενικά είσαι "εχθρική" στο λόγο σου? Τα παίρνεις εύκολα στο κρανίο ? Δηλαδή αν κάποιος διαφωνεί μαζί σου στο ραντεβού, είσαι χαλαρή ? Πώς αντιδράσεις, βλέπω αρκετά παράδειγματα πιο πάνω όχι κάτι κακό ή υπερβολικό αλλά ικανό για να παρεξηγηθεί κάποιος.

Και μην αγχώνεσαι, σε πολλούς από εμάς δε πάνε καλά τα ερωτικά - συναισθηματικα , δεν είσαι η μόνη.

----------


## Constantly curious

"Για πες μας και εσύ που είσαι έμπειρη και έκανες κάποιες σχέσεις πως ξεκίνησαν...;
Βγήκατε κάνατε σεξ στο πρώτο η δεύτερο ραντεβού.....σε δοκίμασε και αφού σε πέρασε από το τσεκαρισμα της κρεβατοκάμαρας σου ζήτησε να βγείτε και άλλο ραντεβού να μάθει κάποια στοιχειώδη πράγματα για σένα;;" Αν θεωρείς ότι είναι σωστό να λες σε μια γυναίκα " σε πέρασε, σε δοκιμασε" λες και δεν έχει νοημοσύνη να ξέρει τι κάνει συγνώμη αλλά για εμένα είναι θράσος. Απάντησα στο θέμα που άνοιξες για να σου πω να μην αλλάξεις στάση και πάνω από όλα να σέβεσαι τα δικά σου όρια και γούστα. Αν κάποιος άλλος διαβάσει ότι σου έχω γράψει το αντίθετο να μου το παραθέσει. Δεν μπορείς ποτέ να ξέρεις κάθε μέλος τι ιστορία έχει και τι βίο. Άλλο η ειλικρίνεια άλλο η προσβολή.
*** όταν έγραψα εννοείται ότι οι σχέσεις είναι στα μπαμ εννοούσα : οι περισσότεροι τύποι που νιώθουν αυτοπεποίθηση και έχω συναντήσει δεν είχαν κανέναν ενδοιασμό να πουν χύμα ενδιαφέρομαι μόνο για να περάσω καλά, γουστάρεις; Αυτοί οι τύποι όμως είναι περισσότερο ειλικρινείς από εκείνους που θα πουν " σε βλέπω σοβαρά μου αρέσεις " και μετά εξαφανιζονται. Βίωσα άνδρες να θεωρούν απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να ξεκαθαρίζουν άμεσα αν θα μαμησουν ή όχι. Στην αρχή απόρησα. Μετά κατέληξα στο ότι ζω στην εποχή του -ψεκαστε σκουπιστε τελειώσατε- Δεν κατεκρινα. Έλεγα Όχι αν δεν γούσταρα. Δεν εννοούσα ότι πρέπει εσύ να αποδεχτεις "σχέση στα μπαμ".

----------


## Miliva21

> "Για πες μας και εσύ που είσαι έμπειρη και έκανες κάποιες σχέσεις πως ξεκίνησαν...;
> Βγήκατε κάνατε σεξ στο πρώτο η δεύτερο ραντεβού.....σε δοκίμασε και αφού σε πέρασε από το τσεκαρισμα της κρεβατοκάμαρας σου ζήτησε να βγείτε και άλλο ραντεβού να μάθει κάποια στοιχειώδη πράγματα για σένα;;" Αν θεωρείς ότι είναι σωστό να λες σε μια γυναίκα " σε πέρασε, σε δοκιμασε" λες και δεν έχει νοημοσύνη να ξέρει τι κάνει συγνώμη αλλά για εμένα είναι θράσος. Απάντησα στο θέμα που άνοιξες για να σου πω να μην αλλάξεις στάση και πάνω από όλα να σέβεσαι τα δικά σου όρια και γούστα. Αν κάποιος άλλος διαβάσει ότι σου έχω γράψει το αντίθετο να μου το παραθέσει. Δεν μπορείς ποτέ να ξέρεις κάθε μέλος τι ιστορία έχει και τι βίο. Άλλο η ειλικρίνεια άλλο η προσβολή.


Τώρα ειλικρινά σου μιλάω......το "Για πες μας και εσύ που είσαι έμπειρη και έκανες σχέσεις " το έγραψα Όχι 100% .....Αλλά 100000000% καλοπροαιρετα............και αν θες πίστεψέ με ...αν όχι δεν θα σκάσω...

Επδ οπως εγώ ζήτησα απο τη ρεμεντυ επδ είναι έμπειρη και μετράει Η γνώμη της να μου γράψει....το ίδιο ζήτησα και από σένα και σε ευχαρίστησα......

Ναι παρεξηγήθηκα μέσα από αυτά που γράφω εξέφρασα το θύμο μου για τους άντρες.....Και για όσους άντρες είναι βιαστικοί και βρίσκονται στο δρόμο μου γτ εγώ δεν το θέλω αυτό και πέφτω σε αυτούς....
Και συγνωμη δες το λίγο ανάποδα....αν το πάρουμε έτσι και εγώ θα μπορούσα να πω ότι η ρεμεντυ με προςβαλε....μου είπε ότι έχω συνδέσει το σεξ με την αμαρτια...ότι θεωρώ προνόμιο την απειρία.....Εγώ δεν είπα τπτ τέτοιο...υποννοεισαι ότι είμαι ξενέρωτη.....μπορεί να έχει κ δίκιο μπορεί όμως και όχι....Μπορεί αυτός που θα του αρέσω αν είναι σωστός μαζί μου να με κάνει χίλιες φορές πιο φωτιά από κάθε άλλη γυναίκα κανένας δεν το ξέρει αυτό..
.
Και επδ γράφουν και άντρες εδώ μέσα και διαβάζουν και άντρες αυτό που θέλω να περάσω είναι ότι ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΕΠΔ ΜΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΛΟΓΕΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΊΕΣ Η ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΘΈΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΞΕΝΈΡΩΤΗ....Και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο σε μένα αλλά σε όλες τις γυναίκες που ταυτίζονται με αυτό.....


Κουβέντα γίνεται...άραξε.....κάπου θα συμφωνήσουμε και κάπου θα διαφωνήσουμε......παρακάτω της έγραψα ότι είναι ένα μέλος που εκτιμώ τη γνώμη της ούτως ή άλλως....αν ήμουν προσβλητική δεν θα της το έγραφα.....

----------


## Georgewww

Εγώ πάντως είχα 4 παρθένες, 0 πείρα , ήταν φοβερές 10/10 το μόνο κακό με τις άπειρες είναι ότι δεν εκτιμούν μερικές φορές κάποια πράγματα, γιατί δεν έχουν μέτρο σύγκρισης, ενώ μια πονεμένη που έχει καεί, ξέρει πότε να εκτιμήσει μια κίνηση, δε το παίρνει δεδομένο , η άπειρη μπορεί να ζητάει σαν πλουσιόπαιδο, που τα θέλει όλα όλο και πιο πολλά. 

Αν φας αναποδιες τότε εκτιμας διαφορετικά, ισχύει για γυναίκες και άνδρες και για μένα :)

----------


## Miliva21

> Αυτά που λες δεν ισχύουν για τους άντρες, ισχύουν για τους λίγους που ασχολήθηκες εσύ. Το ίδιο θα σου πουν κατηγορίες και οι άντρες για τις γυναίκες. Όσοι είμαστε μόνοι προφανώς κάπου στραβωσε. 
> 
> Θα πω κάτι που είπε και ένας φίλος πιο πάνω, ακουγεσαι λίγο επιθετική στο λόγο σου, το παρατήρησα και πιο πριν αλλά είπα η ιδέα μου θα είναι. Μήπως γενικά είσαι "εχθρική" στο λόγο σου? Τα παίρνεις εύκολα στο κρανίο ? Δηλαδή αν κάποιος διαφωνεί μαζί σου στο ραντεβού, είσαι χαλαρή ? Πώς αντιδράσεις, βλέπω αρκετά παράδειγματα πιο πάνω όχι κάτι κακό ή υπερβολικό αλλά ικανό για να παρεξηγηθεί κάποιος.
> 
> Και μην αγχώνεσαι, σε πολλούς από εμάς δε πάνε καλά τα ερωτικά - συναισθηματικα , δεν είσαι η μόνη.


Ναι ακούστηκα επιθετική γιατί έχω θυμο μέσα μου όντως όταν αναφέρομαι με βάσει τις εμπειρίες μου στο ερωτικό θέμα ......

Έχω θυμο και με μένα και με τους άντρες που γνωρίζω και με το σύμπαν και με όλα.....

Όχι όταν βγαίνω ειμαι αισιόδοξη και είναι γλυκιά ....Πολύ γλυκιά και καλή και έχω ακούσει πολλές μαλακιες που θα έπρεπε να είχα βρίσει πολύ άσχημα άντρες Αλλά δεν το έκανα.....

Και θυμώνω όταν πχ ακούω ότι εσύ φταις κουκλίτσα μου που δεν τους κάθεσαι γρήγορα σιγά μην κάτσει κανένας να σε περιμένει.......Μην είσαι πουριτανη......Μην εισαι δήθεν ......μαγκια τους αντρες και γυναίκες αν είναι πιο γρήγοροι.....το θέμα είναι ότι αυτό το έχουμε κάνει κανόνα και το θεωρούμε και απολύτως φυσιολογικό χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητα ( ουδέτερο ειναι) και κάθε άλλο το θεωρούμε απόκλιση ......

----------


## Miliva21

> "Για πες μας και εσύ που είσαι έμπειρη και έκανες κάποιες σχέσεις πως ξεκίνησαν...;
> Βγήκατε κάνατε σεξ στο πρώτο η δεύτερο ραντεβού.....σε δοκίμασε και αφού σε πέρασε από το τσεκαρισμα της κρεβατοκάμαρας σου ζήτησε να βγείτε και άλλο ραντεβού να μάθει κάποια στοιχειώδη πράγματα για σένα;;" Αν θεωρείς ότι είναι σωστό να λες σε μια γυναίκα " σε πέρασε, σε δοκιμασε" λες και δεν έχει νοημοσύνη να ξέρει τι κάνει συγνώμη αλλά για εμένα είναι θράσος. Απάντησα στο θέμα που άνοιξες για να σου πω να μην αλλάξεις στάση και πάνω από όλα να σέβεσαι τα δικά σου όρια και γούστα. Αν κάποιος άλλος διαβάσει ότι σου έχω γράψει το αντίθετο να μου το παραθέσει. Δεν μπορείς ποτέ να ξέρεις κάθε μέλος τι ιστορία έχει και τι βίο. Άλλο η ειλικρίνεια άλλο η προσβολή.
> *** όταν έγραψα εννοείται ότι οι σχέσεις είναι στα μπαμ εννοούσα : οι περισσότεροι τύποι που νιώθουν αυτοπεποίθηση και έχω συναντήσει δεν είχαν κανέναν ενδοιασμό να πουν χύμα ενδιαφέρομαι μόνο για να περάσω καλά, γουστάρεις; Αυτοί οι τύποι όμως είναι περισσότερο ειλικρινείς από εκείνους που θα πουν " σε βλέπω σοβαρά μου αρέσεις " και μετά εξαφανιζονται. Βίωσα άνδρες να θεωρούν απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να ξεκαθαρίζουν άμεσα αν θα μαμησουν ή όχι. Στην αρχή απόρησα. Μετά κατέληξα στο ότι ζω στην εποχή του -ψεκαστε σκουπιστε τελειώσατε- Δεν κατεκρινα. Έλεγα Όχι αν δεν γούσταρα. Δεν εννοούσα ότι πρέπει εσύ να αποδεχτεις "σχέση στα μπαμ".


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι πιο σωστός είναι αυτός που λέει ξεκάθαρα τι θέλει ..... 
Χίλιες φορές καλύτερα αυτός που μου είπε εγώ δεν θέλω καμία πάνω απο το κεφάλι μου παρά ο άλλος που το παίξε γλυκούλης της σχέσης και εξαφανίστηκε

----------


## Miliva21

> Εγώ πάντως είχα 4 παρθένες, 0 πείρα , ήταν φοβερές 10/10 το μόνο κακό με τις άπειρες είναι ότι δεν εκτιμούν μερικές φορές κάποια πράγματα, γιατί δεν έχουν μέτρο σύγκρισης, ενώ μια πονεμένη που έχει καεί, ξέρει πότε να εκτιμήσει μια κίνηση, δε το παίρνει δεδομένο , η άπειρη μπορεί να ζητάει σαν πλουσιόπαιδο, που τα θέλει όλα όλο και πιο πολλά. 
> 
> Αν φας αναποδιες τότε εκτιμας διαφορετικά, ισχύει για γυναίκες και άνδρες και για μένα :)


Σωστο και αυτό ......Έτσι είναι.....

----------


## Georgewww

> Ναι ακούστηκα επιθετική γιατί έχω θυμο μέσα μου όντως όταν αναφέρομαι με βάσει τις εμπειρίες μου στο ερωτικό θέμα ......
> 
> Έχω θυμο και με μένα και με τους άντρες που γνωρίζω και με το σύμπαν και με όλα.....
> 
> Όχι όταν βγαίνω ειμαι αισιόδοξη και είναι γλυκιά ....Πολύ γλυκιά και καλή και έχω ακούσει πολλές μαλακιες που θα έπρεπε να είχα βρίσει πολύ άσχημα άντρες Αλλά δεν το έκανα.....
> 
> Και θυμώνω όταν πχ ακούω ότι εσύ φταις κουκλίτσα μου που δεν τους κάθεσαι γρήγορα σιγά μην κάτσει κανένας να σε περιμένει.......Μην είσαι πουριτανη......Μην εισαι δήθεν ......μαγκια τους αντρες και γυναίκες αν είναι πιο γρήγοροι.....το θέμα είναι ότι αυτό το έχουμε κάνει κανόνα και το θεωρούμε και απολύτως φυσιολογικό χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητα ( ουδέτερο ειναι) και κάθε άλλο το θεωρούμε απόκλιση ......


Όχι να μη τους ακούς αυτούς , είναι ότι ναναι. Θες να ακούσεις κάτι χειρότερο? 
Εσυ μπορείς να κατηγορήσεις τους άλλους γιατί αν είναι έτσι όπως τα λες , απλά δεν άξιζαν. Σκέψου ότι είναι χειρότερο (επειδή το έζησα πολλές φορές) να έχεις χωρίσει με τον άλλο αλλά να ξέρεις ότι είναι καλός άνθρωπος και έτσι επειδή τον αγαπάς να κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου. 

Καλύτερα λοιπόν που κατηγορείς τον άλλο που όντως φταινε ( ή είχαν άλλους στόχους) αν είναι όπως τα λες παρά τον εαυτό σου , εκεί να δεις θυμό, από τους άλλους λες ένα γεια και γλυτώνεις , θα βρεις άλλον, (κι εμείς μόνοι ήμαστε και κάνουμε υπομονή, δε θέλουμε νομίζεις ένα καλό ταίρι? ) από τον εαυτό σου όμως δε γλυτώνεις :(

Εγώ μια χαρά σε βρήσκω, νέα ωραία , θέμα χρόνου είναι να γνωρίσεις και ένα καλό παιδί που ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ!! θα περιμένει όσο θέλεις , στο υπογράφω. Αλλιώς δεν αξίζει να είναι μαζί σου. Μην ασχολείσαι με τους άλλους γιατί θα χάσεις χρόνο και γιατί θα περάσει από μπροστά σου αυτός που θέλεις πραγματικά κι εσύ θα είσαι απασχολημένη με το υποκατάστατο και θα τον χάσεις.

----------


## Georgewww

Και τώρα τσατιζομαι και με τον εαυτό μου γιατί γράψαμε τόσα ποστ για ένα θέμα που έχει ο κόσμος πλανήτης ( δε μου κάνει αυτός που βρήκα) όταν στο υπόλοιπο φόρουμ κραυγές αγωνίες ακούγονται από ανθρώπους που είτε έχουν ψυχο είτε θέλουν να αυτοκτονήσουν είτε πάσχουν από ασθενειες , είμαστε κακομαθημένοι, ας ξεκινήσουμε από εκεί :) φιλικά πάντα :ο

Όχι δεν είναι μεγάλο το πρόβλημα σου, κι εγώ δε βρήσκω μια ελεύθερη κοπέλα όπως τι θέλω, λίγα πράγματα, απλά και όμορφα, κι εγώ εκνευρίζομαι που τα σπάσαμε για αστεία πράγματα με τις πρώην, ε θα ζήσουμε όμως εμείς , υγεία ναχουμε. 

Α ναι, οι νέες και άπειρες επίσης σε χωρίζουν με το 1ο συνεφακη , αυτό είναι το πιο κακο, αντί να το παλέψουμε, λένε άντε γεια πάω να βρω άλλον. Αν βρεις κάποιον εν τέλη και είστε οκ όχι 1-2-χ χρόνια ΜΗ τον χωρίσεις εύκολα σε οποιοδήποτε συνεφακι.

----------


## GoldenM

Μιλιβάκι μου γλυκό.

Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά και αν είχες εξεταστική να πάνε όλα όπως τα έχεις σχεδιάσει.

Παρόμοια συζήτηση έχουμε κάνει και το φθινόπωρο αν θυμάμαι καλά.

Η δική μου συμβουλή είναι να μην θεωρείς ότι σε κορόιδεψε κανένας. Αυτό γιατί με τη συγκεκριμένη προσέγγιση υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να θεωρήσεις τον εαυτό σου θύμα μιας κατάστασης. Το πρόβλημα όταν θυματοποιούμαι τον εαυτό μας είναι ότι θεωρούμε μετέπειτα ότι δεν μπορούμε να βγούμε από την δυσκολία αυτή.

Απλά δέξου ότι δεν έγινε. Δεν ήταν το τυχερό βρε παιδί μου!!!

Επειδή ξέρεις τις απόψεις μου για τα ραντεβού και το πως τα προσεγγίζω εγώ, επέτρεψε μου να σου δώσω την παρακάτω συμβουλή.

Δεν είναι ανάγκη να κάνεις άμεσα σεξ. Είναι όμως πολύ σημαντικό να δείξεις στον άλλον ότι και εσύ ενδιαφέρεσαι για εκείνον. Μην είσαι - πως να το πω αλήθεια -απόμακρη ή κάπως ψυχρή.

Ως άντρας στο λέω ότι είναι εξαιρετικά άβολο ένας άντρας να προσεγγίζει μια γυναίκα και εκείνη να τον έχει με τον τρόπο της στον πάγο. 

Ακολούθησε την μέση οδό.

Ξεκαθάρισε ότι ενδιαφέρεσαι, αισθάνεσαι έλξη και θέλεις να εξελιχθεί αλλά οι ρυθμοί σου είναι λίγο πιο αργοί σε σχέση με το status που επικρατεί στην εποχή.

Άντε, μην στεναχωριέσαι άλλο!!!

Κάθε επιτυχία σε ότι κάνεις και χαλάρωσε λίγο... Όλα θα έρθουν αρκεί να είσαι και εσύ λίγο συνεργάσιμη.

Να είσαι καλά σε ότι κάνεις.

----------


## Miliva21

> Και τώρα τσατιζομαι και με τον εαυτό μου γιατί γράψαμε τόσα ποστ για ένα θέμα που έχει ο κόσμος πλανήτης ( δε μου κάνει αυτός που βρήκα) όταν στο υπόλοιπο φόρουμ κραυγές αγωνίες ακούγονται από ανθρώπους που είτε έχουν ψυχο είτε θέλουν να αυτοκτονήσουν είτε πάσχουν από ασθενειες , είμαστε κακομαθημένοι, ας ξεκινήσουμε από εκεί :) φιλικά πάντα :ο
> 
> Όχι δεν είναι μεγάλο το πρόβλημα σου, κι εγώ δε βρήσκω μια ελεύθερη κοπέλα όπως τι θέλω, λίγα πράγματα, απλά και όμορφα, κι εγώ εκνευρίζομαι που τα σπάσαμε για αστεία πράγματα με τις πρώην, ε θα ζήσουμε όμως εμείς , υγεία ναχουμε. 
> 
> Α ναι, οι νέες και άπειρες επίσης σε χωρίζουν με το 1ο συνεφακη , αυτό είναι το πιο κακο, αντί να το παλέψουμε, λένε άντε γεια πάω να βρω άλλον. Αν βρεις κάποιον εν τέλη και είστε οκ όχι 1-2-χ χρόνια ΜΗ τον χωρίσεις εύκολα σε οποιοδήποτε συνεφακι.


Ισχύει εγώ ποτέ δεν είπα ότι τα θέματα μου είναι τα πιο σοβαρά του πλανήτη έχω γνώση τι περνάνε και άλλα άτομα....

Βέβαια αλλού το έχουν πάει σε αλλο επίπεδο και μιλάμε για βρακιά .......

Τι να πεις...έχεις δίκιο ότι όλος ο πλανήτης έχει το ίδιο θέμα με ραντεβού...Τεσπα με βρίσκεις όμορφη και ενδιαφέρον άτομο....μπα....μάλλον μίζερη και κολλημένη είμαι όταν πιάνω αυτό το θέμα

----------


## Miliva21

> Μιλιβάκι μου γλυκό.
> 
> Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά και αν είχες εξεταστική να πάνε όλα όπως τα έχεις σχεδιάσει.
> 
> Παρόμοια συζήτηση έχουμε κάνει και το φθινόπωρο αν θυμάμαι καλά.
> 
> Η δική μου συμβουλή είναι να μην θεωρείς ότι σε κορόιδεψε κανένας. Αυτό γιατί με τη συγκεκριμένη προσέγγιση υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να θεωρήσεις τον εαυτό σου θύμα μιας κατάστασης. Το πρόβλημα όταν θυματοποιούμαι τον εαυτό μας είναι ότι θεωρούμε μετέπειτα ότι δεν μπορούμε να βγούμε από την δυσκολία αυτή.
> 
> Απλά δέξου ότι δεν έγινε. Δεν ήταν το τυχερό βρε παιδί μου!!!
> ...


Καλά ναι με μένα τα ίδια συζητάμε.. Γιατί στα ίδια καταλήγουμε.....σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου.....αν διάβασες το θέμα μου εγώ έκανα κίνηση δυο φορές με το συγκεκριμενο ....οπότε θεώρησα δεδομένο ότι έδειξα ενδιαφέρον.....

Το με κορόιδεψε κανονικότατα το έγραψα ως τίτλο περισσότερο για να δω τι θα μου πείτε.....αν όντως είχε σκοπό να μου πει παραμύθια η έγινε κάτι άλλο....

Σε ευχαριστώ για την γνώμη σου και εσυ να είσαι καλά

----------


## Miliva21

> Και τώρα τσατιζομαι και με τον εαυτό μου γιατί γράψαμε τόσα ποστ για ένα θέμα που έχει ο κόσμος πλανήτης ( δε μου κάνει αυτός που βρήκα) όταν στο υπόλοιπο φόρουμ κραυγές αγωνίες ακούγονται από ανθρώπους που είτε έχουν ψυχο είτε θέλουν να αυτοκτονήσουν είτε πάσχουν από ασθενειες , είμαστε κακομαθημένοι, ας ξεκινήσουμε από εκεί :) φιλικά πάντα :ο
> 
> Όχι δεν είναι μεγάλο το πρόβλημα σου, κι εγώ δε βρήσκω μια ελεύθερη κοπέλα όπως τι θέλω, λίγα πράγματα, απλά και όμορφα, κι εγώ εκνευρίζομαι που τα σπάσαμε για αστεία πράγματα με τις πρώην, ε θα ζήσουμε όμως εμείς , υγεία ναχουμε. 
> 
> Α ναι, οι νέες και άπειρες επίσης σε χωρίζουν με το 1ο συνεφακη , αυτό είναι το πιο κακο, αντί να το παλέψουμε, λένε άντε γεια πάω να βρω άλλον. Αν βρεις κάποιον εν τέλη και είστε οκ όχι 1-2-χ χρόνια ΜΗ τον χωρίσεις εύκολα σε οποιοδήποτε συνεφακι.


Καμία σχέση κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν χαλάει για βλακείες......μάλλον ο λόγος ήταν άλλος και η δικαιολογία πρόσχημα.......

----------


## Georgewww

> Ισχύει εγώ ποτέ δεν είπα ότι τα θέματα μου είναι τα πιο σοβαρά του πλανήτη έχω γνώση τι περνάνε και άλλα άτομα....
> 
> Βέβαια αλλού το έχουν πάει σε αλλο επίπεδο και μιλάμε για βρακιά .......
> 
> Τι να πεις...έχεις δίκιο ότι όλος ο πλανήτης έχει το ίδιο θέμα με ραντεβού...Τεσπα με βρίσκεις όμορφη και ενδιαφέρον άτομο....μπα....μάλλον μίζερη και κολλημένη είμαι όταν πιάνω αυτό το θέμα


Εγώ είμαι πιο μίζερος γιατί εδώ και 3 χρόνια έκοψα τις σχέσεις(δηλαδή την κάθε προσπάθεια) γιατί από 18 έως και τα 32 μου είχα σχέσεις συνέχεια ( ε τα πήγαινα καλά με τις γυναίκες) μόνο πόνο προσέφερα και δάκρυα στις υπέροχες κοπέλες που ασχολήθηκαν μαζί μου. 

Οπότε αφού ακόμα προσπαθείς, μη φοβάσαι τίποτα, θέμα χρόνου είναι είμαι σίγουρος. Πιστεύω ότι είσαι κελεπουρι εμφανισιακά ίσως γι'αυτό να είναι πιο έντονο σε σένα αυτό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## GoldenM

> Καλά ναι με μένα τα ίδια συζητάμε.. Γιατί στα ίδια καταλήγουμε.....σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου.....αν διάβασες το θέμα μου εγώ έκανα κίνηση δυο φορές με το συγκεκριμενο ....οπότε θεώρησα δεδομένο ότι έδειξα ενδιαφέρον.....
> 
> Το με κορόιδεψε κανονικότατα το έγραψα ως τίτλο περισσότερο για να δω τι θα μου πείτε.....αν όντως είχε σκοπό να μου πει παραμύθια η έγινε κάτι άλλο....
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ για την γνώμη σου και εσυ να είσαι καλά


Ναι καλή μου το διάβασα.

Απλά δεν χρειάζεται να κλαίμε για το γάλα που χύθηκε. 

Πες πως δεν ήταν να γίνει. Τι να κάνουμε; Να πεθάνουμε; Δεν θα πεθάνουμε!!! 

Άντε, είναι και καλοκαιράκι!!! Όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## Miliva21

> Ναι καλή μου το διάβασα.
> 
> Απλά δεν χρειάζεται να κλαίμε για το γάλα που χύθηκε. 
> 
> Πες πως δεν ήταν να γίνει. Τι να κάνουμε; Να πεθάνουμε; Δεν θα πεθάνουμε!!! 
> 
> Άντε, είναι και καλοκαιράκι!!! Όλα θα πάνε καλά.


Όχι καλέ.....το είπα εξάλλου .....Δεν ασχολούμαι πλέον αλήθεια...το χωνέψα ........Δεν πειράζει......τουλάχιστον υπήρξε κάποιος να μου αρέσει και πέρασα στα αλήθεια πολύ ωραία μαζί του....Και ας μην συνεχίστηκε.......όντως δεν ήταν για να γίνει

----------


## Miliva21

> Εγώ είμαι πιο μίζερος γιατί εδώ και 3 χρόνια έκοψα τις σχέσεις(δηλαδή την κάθε προσπάθεια) γιατί από 18 έως και τα 32 μου είχα σχέσεις συνέχεια ( ε τα πήγαινα καλά με τις γυναίκες) μόνο πόνο προσέφερα και δάκρυα στις υπέροχες κοπέλες που ασχολήθηκαν μαζί μου. 
> 
> Οπότε αφού ακόμα προσπαθείς, μη φοβάσαι τίποτα, θέμα χρόνου είναι είμαι σίγουρος. Πιστεύω ότι είσαι κελεπουρι εμφανισιακά ίσως γι'αυτό να είναι πιο έντονο σε σένα αυτό το πρόβλημα.


Αμάν....Ο μετανιωμένος δον Ζουάν.....μη το παρεξηγήσεις πλάκα κάνω ..... 
Μπορεί να περνάς τη φάση σου...Ίσως να ωριμάσες παραπανω....οι άντρες είναι γνωστό ότι ωριμάζουν πιο αργά από τις γυναίκες.....γιατι το έχεις αφήσει όμως;; εσύ είσαι ο κηνυγος......αν δεν βγεις δεν θα ρθει....

----------


## Georgewww

> Αμάν....Ο μετανιωμένος δον Ζουάν.....μη το παρεξηγήσεις πλάκα κάνω ..... 
> Μπορεί να περνάς τη φάση σου...Ίσως να ωριμάσες παραπανω....οι άντρες είναι γνωστό ότι ωριμάζουν πιο αργά από τις γυναίκες.....γιατι το έχεις αφήσει όμως;; εσύ είσαι ο κηνυγος......αν δεν βγεις δεν θα ρθει....


Γιατί , πρόσεξε να δεις παλι εισαι σε πλεονεκτική θέση, σε κάθε επόμενη / επόμενο που βρήσκεις θέλοντας και μη γίνεται μια σύγκριση , οπότε στην περίπτωση τη δική σου ολα καλά γιατί έχεις κατηγορία να προσαψεις στους πρώην, τους έλειπε κάτι που ήθελες , στη δική μου περίπτωση ήταν σχεδόν υπέροχες (τουλάχιστον οι 2) , δεν ήθελα κάτι άλλο, οπότε άντε τώρα να βρω κάτι ΑΚΟΜΑ καλύτερο , και να είναι και ελεύθερο (sorry για το ουδέτερο). 

Συμβιβασμό? Μπαα νομίζω δεν είναι σωστό. Πάντα να βρήσκεις κάτι καλύτερο. Δηλαδή πιο ταιριαστό, καλοί ήμαστε όλοι :)

Εσύ πόσο καιρό είσαι μόνη? Γιατι θα μας πεις κάνα 2μηνο και θα σε βρίζουν όλοι χαχα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Μιλιβα ελα να σε αναλάβω εγω να σε κάνω σα τα μουτρα μου χαχχαχα

----------


## aggelosstr

Δεν μπορείς να πεις πάντως, έχεις ομάδα υποστήριξης.

----------


## Miliva21

> Μιλιβα ελα να σε αναλάβω εγω να σε κάνω σα τα μουτρα μου χαχχαχα


Μια χαρά είσαι εσύ ελα..
Κλαίνε οι χηρες κλαίνε οι παντρεμένες.....χαχ

----------


## Miliva21

> Γιατί , πρόσεξε να δεις παλι εισαι σε πλεονεκτική θέση, σε κάθε επόμενη / επόμενο που βρήσκεις θέλοντας και μη γίνεται μια σύγκριση , οπότε στην περίπτωση τη δική σου ολα καλά γιατί έχεις κατηγορία να προσαψεις στους πρώην, τους έλειπε κάτι που ήθελες , στη δική μου περίπτωση ήταν σχεδόν υπέροχες (τουλάχιστον οι 2) , δεν ήθελα κάτι άλλο, οπότε άντε τώρα να βρω κάτι ΑΚΟΜΑ καλύτερο , και να είναι και ελεύθερο (sorry για το ουδέτερο). 
> 
> Συμβιβασμό? Μπαα νομίζω δεν είναι σωστό. Πάντα να βρήσκεις κάτι καλύτερο. Δηλαδή πιο ταιριαστό, καλοί ήμαστε όλοι :)
> 
> Εσύ πόσο καιρό είσαι μόνη? Γιατι θα μας πεις κάνα 2μηνο και θα σε βρίζουν όλοι χαχα


Καλά το σκέφτεσαι.....θα το βρεις αφού τα πας και καλά με τις γυναίκες σημαίνει ότι είσαι ελκυστικός τύπος......όμορφος δεν ξέρω.....Αλλά ελκυστικός σίγουρα ......
Εγώ είμαι τεσσερα χρόνια μόνη....και αντέχω αλλά δεν θέλω άλλο σκαρτο πια ......τους είδα όλους φτάνει

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Μια χαρά είσαι εσύ ελα..
> Κλαίνε οι χηρες κλαίνε οι παντρεμένες.....χαχ


Δεν εχω παντρευτεί ακομα. Δυο φορες πηγα να την κάνω τη πατατα και εφυγα τρεχοντας. Περα απο τη πλακα μπορω οποτε θες να σε βοηθήσω έστω απο εδω εφοσον μπορώ.

----------


## Miliva21

> Δεν μπορείς να πεις πάντως, έχεις ομάδα υποστήριξης.


Ναι δεν μπορώ να πω σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους

----------


## Georgewww

> Καλά το σκέφτεσαι.....θα το βρεις αφού τα πας και καλά με τις γυναίκες σημαίνει ότι είσαι ελκυστικός τύπος......όμορφος δεν ξέρω.....Αλλά ελκυστικός σίγουρα ......
> Εγώ είμαι τεσσερα χρόνια μόνη....και αντέχω αλλά δεν θέλω άλλο σκαρτο πια ......τους είδα όλους φτάνει


Α αν είσαι 4 χρόνια οκ πάσο. Ειδικά στα 24 είπες είσαι? Είναι σκληρό. Ούτε εγώ το έκανα αυτό :ο

Είχα εμφάνιση λέγειν και χιούμορ γιαυτο κολλουσαν, αλλά με την αχαριστία τσατιζομαι ειδικά όταν ήμουν πιο μικρός. Μόνο ύψος πολύ δεν έχω χαχα

Αθήνα δεν είπες είσαι ή σε μεγάλη πόλη τεσπα, άρα έχεις πολλές επιλογές. 

Ίσως να αλλάξεις στέκια , γενικά νομίζω μετά τα 28-30 ο άντρας είναι σοβαρός. Ψάξε κυρίως εκεί ( φυσικά δεν εννοώ να αποκλείσεις άλλες ηλικίες αν τύχει)

----------


## elisabet

Γεια σου Μιλιβα
Θεωρώντας ως δεδομένο ότι όποιος γράφει στο φόρουμ θέλει να βοηθηθεί και ζητά την ειλικρινή γνώμη των άλλων και έχοντας στο νου μου παλιότερα ποστς σου με παρόμοιο περιεχόμενο, θα σου έλεγα τα εξής :

1. Όντως βγάζεις επιθετικότητα κάθε φορά που κάποιος πάει να σου πει κάτι διαφορετικό από την εικόνα που έχεις στο νου σου "οι άντρες σήμερα θέλουν μόνο σεξ"

2. Συμφωνώ με όσους σου είπαν πως φαίνεται να έχεις ανασφάλειες σε σχέση με το σεξ και γενικά τις συναναστροφές (όλοι έχουμε ή ειχαμε κάποια στιγμή, δεν το λέω ως κατηγορία) οι οποίες σε εμποδίζουν από το να αφεθείς και να απολαύσεις μια γνωριμία είτε είναι ερωτικη είτε είναι φιλική.

3. Η αίσθηση μου από όσα γράφεις κατά καιρούς (και μπορεί να κάνω τεράστιο λάθος) είναι οτι δεν είσαι ειλικρινής στις γνωριμίες σου. Οχι επειδή είσαι κακός άνθρωπος, αλλά από άμυνα καταλήγεις τελικά άλλο να θες, άλλο να δείχνεις και άλλο να λες οτι θες. Με αποτέλεσμα να δίνεις αντιφατικά μηνύματα στον άλλον απέναντι και φυσικά να την κάνει γιατί κανείς ή ελάχιστοι έχουν την διάθεση να κάτσουν να σκάσουν πρώτα μέχρι να αποφασίσουμε εμείς τι θέλουμε.

4. Το θέμα σου νομίζω οτι δεν είναι οι σεξουαλικές/ερωτικές σχέσεις και κακώς εστιάζεις εκεί αλλά γενικότερα οι σχέσεις και ο τρόπος που αλληλεπιδράς με τους άλλους.

5. Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι ενώ εντοπίζεις το πρόβλημα (πχ δεν έχω αρκετές παρέες, δεν συναντώ τους κατάλληλους ανθρώπους κτλ), ενώ τα αντιλαμβάνεσαι ως προβλήματα αυτά δηλαδή και σε απασχολούν και δείχνεις να ψάχνεις λύση... τελικά δεν κάνεις το βήμα. Εφόσον αυτό είναι κάτι που σε απασχολεί και σε προβληματίζει και σου χαλά την καθημερινότητα....γιατί είσαι τόσο αρνητική στην ψυχοθεραπεία πχ και αρκείσαι στο να ψάχνεις λύσεις μέσα από ένα φόρουμ; Έχω παρατηρήσει γενικά πως ενώ εσύ αρχικά το φέρνεις ως πρόβλημα (το τονίζω γιατί θα μπορούσε κάποιος άλλος στην θέση σου να ήταν σουπερ με την ζωή του, την κοινωνικότητα του κτλ, να γούσταρε και να μην τον απασχολούσε κάτι άλλο) μετά από λίγο στην συζήτηση το αναιρείς κ αρχίζεις να το παρουσιάζεις ως μη πρόβλημα, ότι οκ περνώ και μόνη μου καλά και τέτοια.

Αν κάτι θεωρείς πως σε προσβάλει από τα παραπάνω ζητώ συγγνώμη, ο στόχος μου δεν είναι αυτός. Όπως είπα και στην αρχή θεωρώ δεδομένο πως όποιος γράφει εδώ, το κάνει γιατί άμεσα ή έμμεσα αναζητά βοήθεια ακόμα κι αν δεν το αντιλαμβάνεται την στιγμή που το κάνει. Επίσης θεωρώ πως μπορούν να πιάσουν τόπο και να σε βοηθήσουν αυτά που γράφω, αν πίστευα πως δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταλάβεις δεν θα έμπαινα στην διαδικασία.

----------


## Georgewww

> Δεν εχω παντρευτεί ακομα. Δυο φορες πηγα να την κάνω τη πατατα και εφυγα τρεχοντας. Περα απο τη πλακα μπορω οποτε θες να σε βοηθήσω έστω απο εδω εφοσον μπορώ.


Εσένα σταλιτσα σε έχω καπαρωσει εγώ :) θα ντυθώ κλαρηνογαμπρος και θα σε περιμένω στην εκκλησία. 

Βρε σίγουρα δε σε λένε Δήμητρα χαχα δε λέω αλλά. 

Θα την κάψεις την κοπέλα, θα παρατάει τους γαμπρούς στα σκαλιά της εκκλησίας, εκτός αν είσαι λεσβία και μας το κρύβεις

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εσένα σταλιτσα σε έχω καπαρωσει εγώ :) θα ντυθώ κλαρηνογαμπρος και θα σε περιμένω στην εκκλησία. 
> 
> Βρε σίγουρα δε σε λένε Δήμητρα χαχα δε λέω αλλά. 
> 
> Θα την κάψεις την κοπέλα, θα παρατάει τους γαμπρούς στα σκαλιά της εκκλησίας, εκτός αν είσαι λεσβία και μας το κρύβεις


Χαχαχα σε τι να πρώτο απαντήσω. Με λενε Τανια, δε κρύβω και πολύ την ταυτότητα μου εδω... Οι κλαρινογαρνποι δεν ειναι το φόρτε μου. Θελω τον άντρα μου απλο. Με το τζινακι του τη βερμουδα του τη φόρμα του. Οχι καλε μου δεν ειμαι λεσβια, δε με ελκυει το γυναικείο σωμα..Λες να αλλαξω γουστα τωρα στα γεράματα;

----------


## Miliva21

> Εσένα σταλιτσα σε έχω καπαρωσει εγώ :) θα ντυθώ κλαρηνογαμπρος και θα σε περιμένω στην εκκλησία. 
> 
> Βρε σίγουρα δε σε λένε Δήμητρα χαχα δε λέω αλλά. 
> 
> Θα την κάψεις την κοπέλα, θα παρατάει τους γαμπρούς στα σκαλιά της εκκλησίας, εκτός αν είσαι λεσβία και μας το κρύβεις


Παιδιά να σας παντρεψουμε και εγώ κουμπάρα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ρε παιδια γιατι δε μπορείς να ανεβάσεις φωτο ενω εχεις αυτή την επιλογή;;;;;

----------


## Georgewww

> Χαχαχα σε τι να πρώτο απαντήσω. Με λενε Τανια, δε κρύβω και πολύ την ταυτότητα μου εδω... Οι κλαρινογαρνποι δεν ειναι το φόρτε μου. Θελω τον άντρα μου απλο. Με το τζινακι του τη βερμουδα του τη φόρμα του. Οχι καλε μου δεν ειμαι λεσβια, δε με ελκυει το γυναικείο σωμα..Λες να αλλαξω γουστα τωρα στα γεράματα;


Καλά ειρωνικά το είπα το κλαρηνογαμπρος, έχω γράψει πολλές φορές πόσο μου αρέσει η απλότητα. 

Όνομα δε λέω (που να μαντέψει κανείς από το georgewww χαχα) 

Miliva21 θα με κλέψει η φαντασία - Τάνια, και μετά πάλι θα λες βρήσκω μόνο λιγουριδες που θέλουν σεξ , ενώ εγώ ο καημένος τι ζητώ? αδύνατο σώμα κοντά μαλλιά και απλότητα  
Σεξ δε με νοιάζει είχα στη ζωή μου, βαρεθηκα , καλύτερα να μη κάνεις συχνά σεξ από την αρχή μπας και κρατήσει η όρεξη πιο πολλά χρόνια και δε βαρεθεις μετά από 5 μήνες :)

----------


## Georgewww

> Ρε παιδια γιατι δε μπορείς να ανεβάσεις φωτο ενω εχεις αυτή την επιλογή;;;;;


Μόνο εσύ δε μπορείς γιατί σε κάναν μπαν λογω επιδειξιομανίας χαχαχα 

Μη δω φωτό ποτέ ξανά με γκόμενα που έχει γυρισμένο το κεφάλι και φαίνονται μόνο τα μαλλιά της, τραγικό ... αμέσως μετά το duck face.

----------


## Miliva21

> Γεια σου Μιλιβα
> Θεωρώντας ως δεδομένο ότι όποιος γράφει στο φόρουμ θέλει να βοηθηθεί και ζητά την ειλικρινή γνώμη των άλλων και έχοντας στο νου μου παλιότερα ποστς σου με παρόμοιο περιεχόμενο, θα σου έλεγα τα εξής :
> 
> 1. Όντως βγάζεις επιθετικότητα κάθε φορά που κάποιος πάει να σου πει κάτι διαφορετικό από την εικόνα που έχεις στο νου σου "οι άντρες σήμερα θέλουν μόνο σεξ"
> 
> 2. Συμφωνώ με όσους σου είπαν πως φαίνεται να έχεις ανασφάλειες σε σχέση με το σεξ και γενικά τις συναναστροφές (όλοι έχουμε ή ειχαμε κάποια στιγμή, δεν το λέω ως κατηγορία) οι οποίες σε εμποδίζουν από το να αφεθείς και να απολαύσεις μια γνωριμία είτε είναι ερωτικη είτε είναι φιλική.
> 
> 3. Η αίσθηση μου από όσα γράφεις κατά καιρούς (και μπορεί να κάνω τεράστιο λάθος) είναι οτι δεν είσαι ειλικρινής στις γνωριμίες σου. Οχι επειδή είσαι κακός άνθρωπος, αλλά από άμυνα καταλήγεις τελικά άλλο να θες, άλλο να δείχνεις και άλλο να λες οτι θες. Με αποτέλεσμα να δίνεις αντιφατικά μηνύματα στον άλλον απέναντι και φυσικά να την κάνει γιατί κανείς ή ελάχιστοι έχουν την διάθεση να κάτσουν να σκάσουν πρώτα μέχρι να αποφασίσουμε εμείς τι θέλουμε.
> 
> ...


Καλησπέρα Ελισάβετ ....

Το θεωρώ χάσιμο χρόνου τη ψυχοθεραπεία είχα πάει σε κάτι ψυχολόγους....Δεν θεωρώ ότι με βοήθανε......νομίζω ότι γίνομαι χειρότερα σκαλίζοντας τα...Και θέλουν και χρήμα και συχνά ραντεβού και σε βάθος χρόνου .....αν γίνει κάτι......

Έχω.....ανασφάλεια....πιστεύε ς όμως ότι εγώ κάνω κάτι και τους απωθω ;;; και σε αυτή τη περίπτωση;; τι λάθος έκανα μαζί του....; του έδειξα ότι μου αρέσει εγώ του έστειλα και εκείνος δεν επεδίωξε ξανά κάτι...

Δεν ξέρω που κολλάει το θέμα και δεν γίνεται το βήμα είμαι και εγώ πολύ μπερδεμένη....

Πληγωνομαι να τα σκαλιζω......Γιατί νιώθω μειονεκτικά να κλαίγομαι συνέχεια....Δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω......

Νιώθω ότι δεν έχω πέσει σε καλές περιπτώσεις αντρών......οσο για τους φίλους ας μη το αναλύσουμε θέλω να είμαι χαρούμενη με ότι έχω....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Μόνο εσύ δε μπορείς γιατί σε κάναν μπαν λογω επιδειξιομανίας χαχαχα 
> 
> Μη δω φωτό ποτέ ξανά με γκόμενα που έχει γυρισμένο το κεφάλι και φαίνονται μόνο τα μαλλιά της, τραγικό ... αμέσως μετά το duck face.


Αχ οχι ρε γαμωτο. Και τωρα πως θα ανεβάσω φωτο μου να με θαυμάσετε;;;;;

----------


## Miliva21

> Αχ οχι ρε γαμωτο. Και τωρα πως θα ανεβάσω φωτο μου να με θαυμάσετε;;;;;


Παιδιά σόρρυ λίγο γιατί εδώ η Ελισάβετ άνοιξε ένα μεγάλο θέμα που με απασχολεί

----------


## Miliva21

> Καλά ειρωνικά το είπα το κλαρηνογαμπρος, έχω γράψει πολλές φορές πόσο μου αρέσει η απλότητα. 
> 
> Όνομα δε λέω (που να μαντέψει κανείς από το georgewww χαχα) 
> 
> Miliva21 θα με κλέψει η φαντασία - Τάνια, και μετά πάλι θα λες βρήσκω μόνο λιγουριδες που θέλουν σεξ , ενώ εγώ ο καημένος τι ζητώ? αδύνατο σώμα κοντά μαλλιά και απλότητα  
> Σεξ δε με νοιάζει είχα στη ζωή μου, βαρεθηκα , καλύτερα να μη κάνεις συχνά σεξ από την αρχή μπας και κρατήσει η όρεξη πιο πολλά χρόνια και δε βαρεθεις μετά από 5 μήνες :)


Δεν πειράζει δεν θα παρεξηγηθώ κάνε τη δουλειά σου μπορείς να της στείλεις προσωπικό μνμ αν θες τουλάχιστον κάποιος να βγει ζευγαρώμενος εδώ μέσα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν πειράζει δεν θα παρεξηγηθώ κάνε τη δουλειά σου μπορείς να της στείλεις προσωπικό μνμ αν θες τουλάχιστον κάποιος να βγει ζευγαρώμενος εδώ μέσα


Εγω ειμαι ζευγαρωμενη ασε που το μαλλι ειναι μεχρι τη μέση.. Δε του κανω εγω

----------


## Georgewww

> Παιδιά σόρρυ λίγο γιατί εδώ η Ελισάβετ άνοιξε ένα μεγάλο θέμα που με απασχολεί


Κάνει ενα μάζεμα σε όλα τα παραπάνω η Ελισάβετ, αν και δε θεωρώ ότι χρειάζεται ψυχο η περίπτωση σου, ου μπλέξεις με αυτά , αλλά μια επέκταση του κύκλου σου όπως λέει, ναι συμφωνώ , θα έχεις και μεγαλύτερο δείγμα για να επιλέξεις. 

Στο σεξ διαφωνώ , πρέπει να είναι χωρίς πίεση. Δεν πιστεύω ότι έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα ψυχο , προσωπικά νομίζω ότι εσύ και αρκετοί άλλοι ειδικά εδώ μέσα είναι μια χαρά αλλά η άρρωστη κοινωνία με τις ανώμαλες νόρμες της, μας καταδεικνύει ως στοιχεία που αποκλίνουν, πες άντε γεια και άκου την καρδιά σου , σιγά μη τους κάτσεις νωρίς επειδή έτσι κάνουν οι άλλες , η κοινωνία και δε ξέρω κι εγώ ποιος άλλος αρρωστος νους.

----------


## Georgewww

> Εγω ειμαι ζευγαρωμενη ασε που το μαλλι ειναι μεχρι τη μέση.. Δε του κανω εγω


Δε μου κάνει έχει πολλά μαλλια χαχα και μένει μακριά , εγώ είμαι βόρεια Ελλάδα :) 

Είναι ιντερνετική φίλη, όπως λέμε φανταστικός φίλος , και μετά σε πάνε στον ψυχο

----------


## elisabet

> Καλησπέρα Ελισάβετ ....
> 
> Το θεωρώ χάσιμο χρόνου τη ψυχοθεραπεία είχα πάει σε κάτι ψυχολόγους....Δεν θεωρώ ότι με βοήθανε......νομίζω ότι γίνομαι χειρότερα σκαλίζοντας τα...Και θέλουν και χρήμα και συχνά ραντεβού και σε βάθος χρόνου .....αν γίνει κάτι......
> 
> Έχω.....ανασφάλεια....πιστεύε ς όμως ότι εγώ κάνω κάτι και τους απωθω ;;; και σε αυτή τη περίπτωση;; τι λάθος έκανα μαζί του....; του έδειξα ότι μου αρέσει εγώ του έστειλα και εκείνος δεν επεδίωξε ξανά κάτι...
> 
> Δεν ξέρω που κολλάει το θέμα και δεν γίνεται το βήμα είμαι και εγώ πολύ μπερδεμένη....
> 
> Πληγωνομαι να τα σκαλιζω......Γιατί νιώθω μειονεκτικά να κλαίγομαι συνέχεια....Δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω......
> ...


Βρε μιλιβακι...απτο 16 βλέπω είσαι στο φόρουμ και το θέμα σου είναι πάντα ίδιο ή παρόμοιο. Αν ήταν να έχει λυθεί από μόνο του ή από τις συμβουλές που παίρνεις από δω μέσα δεν θα είχε συμβεί μέχρι τώρα νομίζεις; Η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι χάσιμο χρόνου λες, αλλά τα τρία χρόνια που έχασες ήδη (όσα είσαι εδώ τουλάχιστον δεν ξέρω πιο πριν τι συνέβαινε) δεν είναι αρκετός χρόνος για σένα;

Δεν είμαστε ειδικοί εδω μιλιβα, κι ακόμα και να ήμασταν κανείς δεν θα μπορούσε να σου δώσει την μαγική λύση μέσω νετ. Υποθέσεις κάνουμε χωρίς να σε ξέρουμε, γνώμες... δεν φαίνεται να βοηθάνε πάντως γιατί ακόμα στα ίδια είσαι. Και η ζωή εντωμεταξύ περνάει!!!! Κι εσύ χάνεις στιγμές από τα καλύτερα χρόνια της ζωής σου που θα μπορούσες να είσαι χαρούμενη και ελευθερη και δεν είσαι.

Θα μπορούσα να σου πω από όσα περιέγραψες τι θεωρώ εγώ πως έκανες λάθος και απώθησε τον άλλον αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα σε βοηθήσει αυτό αλήθεια.

Ψυχρά λογικά αν το δεις, αποκλείεται να συναντάς συνεχώς άντρες μαλάκες ή άντρες που θέλουν μόνο σεξ. Υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι αλλά αποκλείεται να τους συναντάς συνεχώς και αν όντως συμβαίνει να ένας ακόμα καλός λόγος να αναζήτήσεις γιατι προσελκύεις ένα συγκεκριμένο είδος άντρα και μόνο.

Θεωρώ πως οι αιτίες είναι βαθύτερες και θα πρέπει να ψάξεις με τον εαυτό σου (με την βοήθεια ειδικού εφόσον μόνη σου δεν αποδίδει η προσπάθεια) για τις απαντήσεις. Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω στην τύχη. Και ειδικά όταν κάτι επαναλαμβάνεται σημαίνει πως θέλει ψάξιμο. Το γεγονός πως η ψυχοθεραπεία όπως λες σε κάνει χειρότερα μπορεί να είναι δείγμα ότι υπάρχουν πράγματα που πρέπει να διορθώσεις ή πληγές που πρέπει να επουλωθούν πριν προχωρήσεις. ¨Οσο τις αγνοείς δεν θα φύγουν από μόνες τους.

----------


## elisabet

> Κάνει ενα μάζεμα σε όλα τα παραπάνω η Ελισάβετ, αν και δε θεωρώ ότι χρειάζεται ψυχο η περίπτωση σου, ου μπλέξεις με αυτά , αλλά μια επέκταση του κύκλου σου όπως λέει, ναι συμφωνώ , θα έχεις και μεγαλύτερο δείγμα για να επιλέξεις. 
> 
> Στο σεξ διαφωνώ , πρέπει να είναι χωρίς πίεση. Δεν πιστεύω ότι έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα ψυχο , προσωπικά νομίζω ότι εσύ και αρκετοί άλλοι ειδικά εδώ μέσα είναι μια χαρά αλλά η άρρωστη κοινωνία με τις ανώμαλες νόρμες της, μας καταδεικνύει ως στοιχεία που αποκλίνουν, πες άντε γεια και άκου την καρδιά σου , σιγά μη τους κάτσεις νωρίς επειδή έτσι κάνουν οι άλλες , η κοινωνία και δε ξέρω κι εγώ ποιος άλλος αρρωστος νους.


Όποιος πηγαίνει σε ψυχολόγο δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα πως είναι άρρωστος. Εντελώς λανθασμένη αντίληψη αυτή. Μπορεί απλά να χρειάζεται να βάλει τις σκέψεις του σε σειρά ή να βελτιώσει τον εαυτό του γνωρίζοντας τον καλύτερα και πληρέστερα. Επίσης δεν είδα κανέναν να της λέει ότι πρέπει να κάνει συντομότερα σεξ κι έτσι θα λυθούν τα προβλήματα της και θα είναι χαρούμενη.

----------


## Miliva21

> Βρε μιλιβακι...απτο 16 βλέπω είσαι στο φόρουμ και το θέμα σου είναι πάντα ίδιο ή παρόμοιο. Αν ήταν να έχει λυθεί από μόνο του ή από τις συμβουλές που παίρνεις από δω μέσα δεν θα είχε συμβεί μέχρι τώρα νομίζεις; Η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι χάσιμο χρόνου λες, αλλά τα τρία χρόνια που έχασες ήδη (όσα είσαι εδώ τουλάχιστον δεν ξέρω πιο πριν τι συνέβαινε) δεν είναι αρκετός χρόνος για σένα;
> 
> Δεν είμαστε ειδικοί εδω μιλιβα, κι ακόμα και να ήμασταν κανείς δεν θα μπορούσε να σου δώσει την μαγική λύση μέσω νετ. Υποθέσεις κάνουμε χωρίς να σε ξέρουμε, γνώμες... δεν φαίνεται να βοηθάνε πάντως γιατί ακόμα στα ίδια είσαι. Και η ζωή εντωμεταξύ περνάει!!!! Κι εσύ χάνεις στιγμές από τα καλύτερα χρόνια της ζωής σου που θα μπορούσες να είσαι χαρούμενη και ελευθερη και δεν είσαι.
> 
> Θα μπορούσα να σου πω από όσα περιέγραψες τι θεωρώ εγώ πως έκανες λάθος και απώθησε τον άλλον αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα σε βοηθήσει αυτό αλήθεια.
> 
> Ψυχρά λογικά αν το δεις, αποκλείεται να συναντάς συνεχώς άντρες μαλάκες ή άντρες που θέλουν μόνο σεξ. Υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι αλλά αποκλείεται να τους συναντάς συνεχώς και αν όντως συμβαίνει να ένας ακόμα καλός λόγος να αναζήτήσεις γιατι προσελκύεις ένα συγκεκριμένο είδος άντρα και μόνο.
> 
> Θεωρώ πως οι αιτίες είναι βαθύτερες και θα πρέπει να ψάξεις με τον εαυτό σου (με την βοήθεια ειδικού εφόσον μόνη σου δεν αποδίδει η προσπάθεια) για τις απαντήσεις. Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω στην τύχη. Και ειδικά όταν κάτι επαναλαμβάνεται σημαίνει πως θέλει ψάξιμο. Το γεγονός πως η ψυχοθεραπεία όπως λες σε κάνει χειρότερα μπορεί να είναι δείγμα ότι υπάρχουν πράγματα που πρέπει να διορθώσεις ή πληγές που πρέπει να επουλωθούν πριν προχωρήσεις. ¨Οσο τις αγνοείς δεν θα φύγουν από μόνες τους.


Με σκοτώνεις λίγο με αυτο που μου λες ......
Τι να πω....Δεν έτυχε.....Δεν έχω πρόσβαση σε άντρες πιο νορμάλ...τι να πω...

Δεν μπορώ να το φορτώνω πάνω μου....Και να νιώθω εγώ μειονεκτικά...ήδη νιώθω μόνη και απογοητεύτηκα με αυτό το τελευταίο....τι κάνω τόσο λάθος πια....;;;;

Ωραία πες μου.....Μπορεί να στεναχωρήθω Αλλά θα το σκεφτώ....τι μπορεί να έκανα με αυτόν λάθος;; δεδομένο ότι έχεις διαβάσει την ιστορία και ξέρεις τι γίνεται

----------


## aggelosstr

> Γεια σου Μιλιβα
> 3. Η αίσθηση μου από όσα γράφεις κατά καιρούς (και μπορεί να κάνω τεράστιο λάθος) είναι οτι δεν είσαι ειλικρινής στις γνωριμίες σου. Οχι επειδή είσαι κακός άνθρωπος, αλλά από άμυνα καταλήγεις τελικά άλλο να θες, άλλο να δείχνεις και άλλο να λες οτι θες. Με αποτέλεσμα να δίνεις αντιφατικά μηνύματα στον άλλον απέναντι και φυσικά να την κάνει γιατί κανείς ή ελάχιστοι έχουν την διάθεση να κάτσουν να σκάσουν πρώτα μέχρι να αποφασίσουμε εμείς τι θέλουμε.


Η Ελισάβετ δεν αποκλείεται να έχει δίκιο.
Όλα όσα γράφεις σε αυτό το νήμα αν τα έλεγες σε αρσενικό, θα μετρούσαν θετικά.
Στα δική μου αντίληψη, και πιστεύω όχι μόνο, δείχνεις πολύ ανθρώπινη.

----------


## Miliva21

> Κάνει ενα μάζεμα σε όλα τα παραπάνω η Ελισάβετ, αν και δε θεωρώ ότι χρειάζεται ψυχο η περίπτωση σου, ου μπλέξεις με αυτά , αλλά μια επέκταση του κύκλου σου όπως λέει, ναι συμφωνώ , θα έχεις και μεγαλύτερο δείγμα για να επιλέξεις. 
> 
> Στο σεξ διαφωνώ , πρέπει να είναι χωρίς πίεση. Δεν πιστεύω ότι έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα ψυχο , προσωπικά νομίζω ότι εσύ και αρκετοί άλλοι ειδικά εδώ μέσα είναι μια χαρά αλλά η άρρωστη κοινωνία με τις ανώμαλες νόρμες της, μας καταδεικνύει ως στοιχεία που αποκλίνουν, πες άντε γεια και άκου την καρδιά σου , σιγά μη τους κάτσεις νωρίς επειδή έτσι κάνουν οι άλλες , η κοινωνία και δε ξέρω κι εγώ ποιος άλλος αρρωστος νους.


Δεν έχω ψυχολογικά θέματα....οι ψυχολόγοι είναι και για να σε βοηθήσουν σε πράγματα της καθημερινότητας.....αν έχεις ψυχολογικά ψυχίατρο θες κατευθείαν....
Όμως πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω......θεωρώ ότι δεν μου έτυχε........λίγο να ασχοληθεί κάποιος μαζί μου...θεωρώ ότι επεσα σε ακατάλληλες περιπτώσεις ...τεσπα ίσως πρέπει να λέω τι θέλω εξάλλου και που δεν το έλεγα μήπως κέρδιζα τίποτα.......όποιος είναι να φύγει ας φύγει μια ώρα αρχύτερα

----------


## Miliva21

> Η Ελισάβετ δεν αποκλείεται να έχει δίκιο.
> Όλα όσα γράφεις σε αυτό το νήμα αν τα έλεγες σε αρσενικό, θα μετρούσαν θετικά.
> Στα δική μου αντίληψη, και πιστεύω όχι μόνο, δείχνεις πολύ ανθρώπινη.


Ό,τι θα ήθελα κάποια σχέση μπορώ να τους το πω ...... ότι δεν έχω τόσες έμπειριες δεν μπορώ να τους Το πω στα 2 ραντεβού που βγαίνουμε......

Του είχα πει του ένα ότι είχα σχέση πριν χρόνια και μόνο που δεν γελασε......Η ο άλλος ο τελευταίος μου είπε...."Γενικά από όσο σε κόβω είσαι ήρεμη κοπέλα και χαριτωμένη.....αν είσαι και ζωηρή( σεξουαλικά εννοούσε σε έμπειριες μαλλον) είναι το τέλειο ......

Του είπα ότι είμαι πιο επιλεκτική στις σχέσεις μου και ότι έκανα μια σχέση προς το πάρον.....Μετά από κάμποση ώρα μου πέταξε το ανέκδοτο για τη σχέση και μετά από το ραντεβού δεν έκανε μόνος του κίνηση να με βρει...

Άρα τι μου λες ότι θα τους αρέσει....σιγά να μην τους αρέσει

----------


## Georgewww

> Δεν έχω ψυχολογικά θέματα....οι ψυχολόγοι είναι και για να σε βοηθήσουν σε πράγματα της καθημερινότητας.....αν έχεις ψυχολογικά ψυχίατρο θες κατευθείαν....
> Όμως πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω......θεωρώ ότι δεν μου έτυχε........λίγο να ασχοληθεί κάποιος μαζί μου...θεωρώ ότι επεσα σε ακατάλληλες περιπτώσεις ...τεσπα ίσως πρέπει να λέω τι θέλω εξάλλου και που δεν το έλεγα μήπως κέρδιζα τίποτα.......όποιος είναι να φύγει ας φύγει μια ώρα αρχύτερα


1ον συμφωνώ με αυτό που λες. 

2ον επειδή το αναφέρει και η Ελισάβετ, 
Ψυχολόγος , πας για να σε βοηθήσουν, πληρώνεις για υπηρεσίες, και ξαναλέω δε θεωρώ ότι έχεις ανάγκη, είναι νορμάλ αυτά που λες και άρρωστα αυτά που ζητάνε , αλλά επειδή οι "άλλοι" είναι πιο πολλοί και είμαστε σε μια άρρωστη κοινωνία, μοιάζει σαν να συμβαίνει το αντίθετο. Ψυχο θέλουν αυτοί που σου ζητάνε σεξ στο 2ο ραντεβού αλλιώς γριά σας. 

Τώρα το "δεν έχω ψυχολογικά αλλά θα πάω σε ψυχολόγο " συγνώμη είναι λίγο αντίφαση. :)

----------


## Miliva21

Αυτό που θέλω να δείχνω είναι μια κοπέλα χαλαρή που δεν διαφέρει από τις άλλες που κάνουν σχέσεις και σεξ και έχουν εμπειρίες .....Δεν θέλω να με θεωρούν βαρετή ούτε σεμνοτυφη.......

Αυτό που πιστεύω ότι θέλει ένας άντρας είναι η γυναίκα να είναι και λίγο "*******" με τη καλή την έννοια αλλιώς νομίζουν ότι είσαι ξενέρωτη

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Αυτό που θέλω να δείχνω είναι μια κοπέλα χαλαρή που δεν διαφέρει από τις άλλες που κάνουν σχέσεις και σεξ και έχουν εμπειρίες .....Δεν θέλω να με θεωρούν βαρετή ούτε σεμνοτυφη.......
> 
> Αυτό που πιστεύω ότι θέλει ένας άντρας είναι η γυναίκα να είναι και λίγο "*******" με τη καλή την έννοια αλλιώς νομίζουν ότι είσαι ξενέρωτη


Δε συμφωνώ με αυτό..ο άντρας που σε θέλει για σχέση δε σε θελει καθόλου *******

----------


## Georgewww

> Ό,τι θα ήθελα κάποια σχέση μπορώ να τους το πω ...... ότι δεν έχω τόσες έμπειριες δεν μπορώ να τους Το πω στα 2 ραντεβού που βγαίνουμε......
> 
> Του είχα πει του ένα ότι είχα σχέση πριν χρόνια και μόνο που δεν γελασε......Η ο άλλος ο τελευταίος μου είπε...."Γενικά από όσο σε κόβω είσαι ήρεμη κοπέλα και χαριτωμένη.....αν είσαι και ζωηρή( σεξουαλικά εννοούσε σε έμπειριες μαλλον) είναι το τέλειο ......
> 
> Του είπα ότι είμαι πιο επιλεκτική στις σχέσεις μου και ότι έκανα μια σχέση προς το πάρον.....Μετά από κάμποση ώρα μου πέταξε το ανέκδοτο για τη σχέση και μετά από το ραντεβού δεν έκανε μόνος του κίνηση να με βρει...
> 
> Άρα τι μου λες ότι θα τους αρέσει....σιγά να μην τους αρέσει


Θα αρέσει στους νορμάλ, αυτοί ήταν σουργελα. Λες να σε βλέπει κάποιος σοβαρά και να ΞΕΝΕΡΩΣΕΙ επειδή δεν ειχες άλλους ; Χαχα δε παίζει. Απλά ο φίλος σου θα σκεφτηκε ωχ αν δεν έχει εμπειρίες δε θα μας κάτσει εύκολα για να τελειώνουν, θα θέλει αγάπες σχέσεις θα κολησει .. άστο , εγώ θέλω να κάνω τη δουλειά μου και να φύγω. 

Ουστ, αυτό να πεις. Μη κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου για αυτούς που δε τους εδινε σημασία και αγάπη η μάνα τους και τώρα ψάχνουν επιβεβαίωση στην ανασφάλεια τους μέσω πολλών γυναικών.

----------


## elisabet

> Με σκοτώνεις λίγο με αυτο που μου λες ......
> Τι να πω....Δεν έτυχε.....Δεν έχω πρόσβαση σε άντρες πιο νορμάλ...τι να πω...
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να το φορτώνω πάνω μου....Και να νιώθω εγώ μειονεκτικά...ήδη νιώθω μόνη και απογοητεύτηκα με αυτό το τελευταίο....τι κάνω τόσο λάθος πια....;;;;
> 
> Ωραία πες μου.....Μπορεί να στεναχωρήθω Αλλά θα το σκεφτώ....τι μπορεί να έκανα με αυτόν λάθος;; δεδομένο ότι έχεις διαβάσει την ιστορία και ξέρεις τι γίνεται


Ποιος είπε να το φορτωθείς και νανιώσεις μειονεκτικά; Για να διορθωθεί πάντως κάτι, ο, τι κι αν είναι αυτό, προυποθέτει το να αναλάβουμε την ευθύνη για αυτό. Και δεν το εννοώ καθόλου ενοχικά αυτό που λεω. Αλλά αν θεωρώ πχ πως μου τυχαίνουν συνεχώς μαλάκες επειδή απλά ...τυχαίνει, ε θα συνεχίσει να τυχαίνει μιλίβα, δεν θα αλλάξει από μόνο του όσο εγώ συνεχίζω και κάνω τα ίδια. Θα πρέπει να αναλάβω την ευθύνη ότι αυτό που μου συμβαίνει με κάποιο τρόπο το προκαλώ ή το προσκαλώ για να μπορέσω να το αλλάξω.

Τι να σου πω; Εσύ νομίζεις τώρα πως έχω βρει το μεγάλο μυστικό που θα διορθώσει τα πάντα, αλλά όπως σου προέιπα όλοι μας εδώ μόνο υποθέσεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Μπορεί να ισχύουν χίλια δύο σενάρια.
Το πρώτο που βλέπω πχ είναι πως δεν ήσουν ειλικρινής. Θεωρείς οτι επειδή εσύ έκανες κίνηση να βρεθείτε, έκανες το καθήκον σου και μετά απλά περίμενες τον άλλον. Ο άλλος πχ μπορεί να νόμιζε ότι εσύ βαριέσαι αφόρητα, είσαι μόνη σου και δεν έχεις τι να κάνεις κι έτσι του πρότεινες να βγείτε. Και να σκέφτηκε : α καλά...σιγά μη ξαναβγω, αυτή θέλει απλά παρέα. Θα μπορούσες πχ να του πεις ότι ξέρεις σε γουστάρω πολύ και μου αρέσει που σε γνωρίζω αλλά έχω κι εγω τα κολλήματα μου και θέλω τον χρόνο μου για να νιώσω οικεία με κάποιον, αλλά δεν του είπες αυτό. Προτίμησες να το παίξεις κάτι άλλο από αυτό που είσαι και να του πεις πως δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι για σχέση. Εγώ πχ αν μου λεγες πως δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι για σχέση και ταυτόχρονα δεν προχωρούσες και ερωτικά μαζί μου θα σκεφτόμουν ή ότι είσαι απελπισμένη για παρέα ή ότι δεν με γουστάρεις ή ότι έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα.

Για το σεξ επίσης θεωρώ πως έχεις εντελώς λανθασμένη προσέγγιση. Είναι σα να το θεωρείς οτι αθ το κάνεις ως χάρη στον άλλον αντί να το θεωρείς απόλαυση ΔΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ. Ο άλλος δεν είναι χαζός, το αντιλαμβάνεται αυτό. Δεν θέλει να του κάνεις χάρη, να γουστάρεις θέλει. Κυκλοφορούν πολλές ωραίες κοπέλες εκεί εξώ, δεν λέει τίποτα αυτό.

Το βασικό σου λάθος πιστεύω πως είναι αυτό που σου είπα από την αρχή. Άλλο δείχνεις, άλλο θες κι άλλο λες. Και αυτό μπερδέυει τους άλλους και κανείς δεν θέλει να μπερδεύεται. Οι λόγοι που το κάνεις αυτό θεωρώ πως θέλουν ψάξιμο γιατί το κάνεις χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνεις και χωρίς να έχεις πρόθεση να εξαπατήσεις κανέναν.

----------


## Miliva21

> Δε συμφωνώ με αυτό..ο άντρας που σε θέλει για σχέση δε σε θελει καθόλου *******


Εννοώ ότι δεν θα τον πρηξεις για να φιληθείτε ούτε θα τους ψησεις το ψάρι στα χείλη μέχρι να του κάτσεις....Ούτε θα τονίζεις πόσο καλή είσαι πόσο διαφορετική είσαι....

Αυτό που νιώθω εγώ ότι θέλουν.....Είναι μια κοπέλα χαλαρή που να μην σκέφτεται πολύ και να είναι θερμή πολύ μαζί τους να μην έχει αναστολές....Και γρήγορα τους κάτσει τόσο το καλύτερο....Αλλά να τους πουλήσει το παραμύθι ότι είναι και κορίτσι από σπίτι και εγώ μόνο με σενα ήμουν τόσο θερμή και προχώρησα τόσο γρήγορα....

Αλλιώς μαζεμένη σοβαρή κι με λίγες εμπειρίες ειλικρινής και συναισθηματική ειμαι εγώ....γιατι δεν έκατσαν μαζί μου αν έψαχναν αυτο το τύπο γυναίκας;

----------


## Georgewww

> Δε συμφωνώ με αυτό..ο άντρας που σε θέλει για σχέση δε σε θελει καθόλου *******


Πες τα ρε φαντασία και είχα μένει μόνος :) έτσι είναι συμφωνώ 100% 
35 είμαι είχα παρθένες , πουτανες, εκφυλες μεγάλες 45αρες μικρές 17 (όταν ήμουν 20 κάτι μικρός εε) κάτι ξέρουμε. 

Δες το απλά βρε παιδί μου, είναι 100 άντρες , οι 80 θέλουν απλά να περάσουν καλά για διάφορους λόγους, ας μη τους αναλύσουμε, ε εσύ ψάχνεις το 20% , θα βρεις αλλά θέλει ψάξιμο.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εννοώ ότι δεν θα τον πρηξεις για να φιληθείτε ούτε θα τους ψησεις το ψάρι στα χείλη μέχρι να του κάτσεις....Ούτε θα τονίζεις πόσο καλή είσαι πόσο διαφορετική είσαι....
> 
> Αυτό που νιώθω εγώ ότι θέλουν.....Είναι μια κοπέλα χαλαρή που να μην σκέφτεται πολύ και να είναι θερμή πολύ μαζί τους να μην έχει αναστολές....Και γρήγορα τους κάτσει τόσο το καλύτερο....Αλλά να τους πουλήσει το παραμύθι ότι είναι και κορίτσι από σπίτι και εγώ μόνο με σενα ήμουν τόσο θερμή και προχώρησα τόσο γρήγορα....
> 
> Αλλιώς μαζεμένη σοβαρή κι με λίγες εμπειρίες ειλικρινής και συναισθηματική ειμαι εγώ....γιατι δεν έκατσαν μαζί μου αν έψαχναν αυτο το τύπο γυναίκας;


Γιατί καλη μου απλα δεν θελαν σχέση. Δεν ψάχνουν ολοι σχεση. Κάποιοι θέλουν μονο σεξ γι αυτό πρεπει να ξεκαθαρίζεις απο την αρχη τη ψάχνεις και τι ψάχνει και ο αλλος και αν αναζητατε τα ιδια να πατε παρακάτω

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Πες τα ρε φαντασία και είχα μένει μόνος :) έτσι είναι συμφωνώ 100% 
> 35 είμαι είχα παρθένες , πουτανες, εκφυλες μεγάλες 45αρες μικρές 17 (όταν ήμουν 20 κάτι μικρός εε) κάτι ξέρουμε. 
> 
> Δες το απλά βρε παιδί μου, είναι 100 άντρες , οι 80 θέλουν απλά να περάσουν καλά για διάφορους λόγους, ας μη τους αναλύσουμε, ε εσύ ψάχνεις το 20% , θα βρεις αλλά θέλει ψάξιμο.


Εμ τα λεω η ρουφιανα τι κάνω..

----------


## Georgewww

"Αλλιώς μαζεμένη σοβαρή κι με λίγες εμπειρίες ειλικρινής και συναισθηματική ειμαι εγώ....γιατι δεν έκατσαν μαζί μου αν έψαχναν αυτο το τύπο γυναίκας;"

Περιμενεεεε και βρες αυτόν που θα εκτιμήσει αυτό που λες, μη πας να γίνει ένα με τη μάζα γιατι εκεί συχνάζουν περισσότεροι. Αν είσαι σπάνιο κορίτσι Ε σπάνιο αγόρι θα πρέπει να βρεις, δύσκολο αλλά τέλειο όταν γίνει. 

Όχι δε χρειάζεται να γίνεις άλλη από αυτό που είσαι για να αρέσεις στους στατιστικά περισσότερους, ΔΕΝ ΣΕ (ΜΑΣ) ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ.

----------


## Miliva21

> Ποιος είπε να το φορτωθείς και νανιώσεις μειονεκτικά; Για να διορθωθεί πάντως κάτι, ο, τι κι αν είναι αυτό, προυποθέτει το να αναλάβουμε την ευθύνη για αυτό. Και δεν το εννοώ καθόλου ενοχικά αυτό που λεω. Αλλά αν θεωρώ πχ πως μου τυχαίνουν συνεχώς μαλάκες επειδή απλά ...τυχαίνει, ε θα συνεχίσει να τυχαίνει μιλίβα, δεν θα αλλάξει από μόνο του όσο εγώ συνεχίζω και κάνω τα ίδια. Θα πρέπει να αναλάβω την ευθύνη ότι αυτό που μου συμβαίνει με κάποιο τρόπο το προκαλώ ή το προσκαλώ για να μπορέσω να το αλλάξω.
> 
> Τι να σου πω; Εσύ νομίζεις τώρα πως έχω βρει το μεγάλο μυστικό που θα διορθώσει τα πάντα, αλλά όπως σου προέιπα όλοι μας εδώ μόνο υποθέσεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Μπορεί να ισχύουν χίλια δύο σενάρια.
> Το πρώτο που βλέπω πχ είναι πως δεν ήσουν ειλικρινής. Θεωρείς οτι επειδή εσύ έκανες κίνηση να βρεθείτε, έκανες το καθήκον σου και μετά απλά περίμενες τον άλλον. Ο άλλος πχ μπορεί να νόμιζε ότι εσύ βαριέσαι αφόρητα, είσαι μόνη σου και δεν έχεις τι να κάνεις κι έτσι του πρότεινες να βγείτε. Και να σκέφτηκε : α καλά...σιγά μη ξαναβγω, αυτή θέλει απλά παρέα. Θα μπορούσες πχ να του πεις ότι ξέρεις σε γουστάρω πολύ και μου αρέσει που σε γνωρίζω αλλά έχω κι εγω τα κολλήματα μου και θέλω τον χρόνο μου για να νιώσω οικεία με κάποιον, αλλά δεν του είπες αυτό. Προτίμησες να το παίξεις κάτι άλλο από αυτό που είσαι και να του πεις πως δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι για σχέση. Εγώ πχ αν μου λεγες πως δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι για σχέση και ταυτόχρονα δεν προχωρούσες και ερωτικά μαζί μου θα σκεφτόμουν ή ότι είσαι απελπισμένη για παρέα ή ότι δεν με γουστάρεις ή ότι έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα.
> 
> Για το σεξ επίσης θεωρώ πως έχεις εντελώς λανθασμένη προσέγγιση. Είναι σα να το θεωρείς οτι αθ το κάνεις ως χάρη στον άλλον αντί να το θεωρείς απόλαυση ΔΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ. Ο άλλος δεν είναι χαζός, το αντιλαμβάνεται αυτό. Δεν θέλει να του κάνεις χάρη, να γουστάρεις θέλει. Κυκλοφορούν πολλές ωραίες κοπέλες εκεί εξώ, δεν λέει τίποτα αυτό.
> 
> Το βασικό σου λάθος πιστεύω πως είναι αυτό που σου είπα από την αρχή. Άλλο δείχνεις, άλλο θες κι άλλο λες. Και αυτό μπερδέυει τους άλλους και κανείς δεν θέλει να μπερδεύεται. Οι λόγοι που το κάνεις αυτό θεωρώ πως θέλουν ψάξιμο γιατί το κάνεις χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνεις και χωρίς να έχεις πρόθεση να εξαπατήσεις κανέναν.


Δεν νιώθω ότι πάω να κάνω κανενός τη χάρη Αλλά δεν μου έχει βγει...Όταν με προσεγγίζουν άγαρμπα και λιγουρικα η λένε ότι θέλουν σεξ εμένα δεν ν αρέσει γιατί δεν ψάχνω αυτό......

Δηλαδή πιστεύεις ότι έφταιξα στον τελευταίο και ότι θα μπορούσα να του πω τι;; Αφού δεν μου έδωσε μια ευκαιρία....μετα το ραντεβού εγώ του έστειλα μνμ την επόμενη και του είπα ότι τον σκεφτόμουν....Δεν μετράει;; αν βγαίναμε ακόμη μια φορά θα του έλεγα για μένα.......θα τον Ρωτούσα καταρχάς αν το εννοούσε αυτό μεταξύ μας ότι θα ήθελε να προσπαθήσει μια σχέση μαζί μου...Γιατί έτσι όπως το είπε μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου δεν κατάλαβα αν το εννοεί....

Ντάξει σύμφωνοι σε αυτό θα κάνω ξεκάθαρα τα θέλω μου.....

----------


## elisabet

> Εννοώ ότι δεν θα τον πρηξεις για να φιληθείτε ούτε θα τους ψησεις το ψάρι στα χείλη μέχρι να του κάτσεις....Ούτε θα τονίζεις πόσο καλή είσαι πόσο διαφορετική είσαι....
> 
> Αυτό που νιώθω εγώ ότι θέλουν.....Είναι μια κοπέλα χαλαρή που να μην σκέφτεται πολύ και να είναι θερμή πολύ μαζί τους να μην έχει αναστολές....Και γρήγορα τους κάτσει τόσο το καλύτερο....Αλλά να τους πουλήσει το παραμύθι ότι είναι και κορίτσι από σπίτι και εγώ μόνο με σενα ήμουν τόσο θερμή και προχώρησα τόσο γρήγορα....
> 
> *Αλλιώς μαζεμένη σοβαρή κι με λίγες εμπειρίες ειλικρινής και συναισθηματική ειμαι εγώ....γιατι δεν έκατσαν μαζί μου αν έψαχναν αυτο το τύπο γυναίκας;*


Γιατί δεν τους έδειξες αυτό! Τους έδειξες αυτό που λες μόνη σου πως ΘΕΣ να είσαι πιο πάνω. Χαλαρή, άνετη με εμπειρίες που δεν διαφέρει από τις άλλες. 
Πώς είσαι ειλικρινής όταν δεν λες αυτό που θες;
Πώς να καταλάβει ο άλλος ότι είσαι συναισθηματική αν εσύ το παίζεις άνετη και χαλαρή και πως δεν θες σχέσεις;

Όσοι όντως μπορεί να ήθελαν αυτό τον τύπο γυναίκας, έφυγαν γιατί εσύ πλάσαρες άλλο πρόσωπο.
Κάποιοι μπορεί και να μην ήθελαν αυτό τον τύπο γυναίκας, δεν είναι κακό.

----------


## Miliva21

> Γιατί δεν τους έδειξες αυτό! Τους έδειξες αυτό που λες μόνη σου πως ΘΕΣ να είσαι πιο πάνω. Χαλαρή, άνετη με εμπειρίες που δεν διαφέρει από τις άλλες. 
> Πώς είσαι ειλικρινής όταν δεν λες αυτό που θες;
> Πώς να καταλάβει ο άλλος ότι είσαι συναισθηματική αν εσύ το παίζεις άνετη και χαλαρή και πως δεν θες σχέσεις;
> 
> Όσοι όντως μπορεί να ήθελαν αυτό τον τύπο γυναίκας, έφυγαν γιατί εσύ πλάσαρες άλλο πρόσωπο.
> Κάποιοι μπορεί και να μην ήθελαν αυτό τον τύπο γυναίκας, δεν είναι κακό.


Με αυτούς που βγήκα ραντεβού δεν νομίζω ότι ήθελαν κορίτσι για σπίτι και τους τη χάλασα....εξάλλου όλοι καταλαβαίνουν ότι είμαι σοβαρή ακόμα και από το ντύσιμο δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω....τεσπα 

Θα κάνω ξεκάθαρα τα θέλω μου απλά δεν θέλω να νιώθω πως εγώ έφταιξα που δεν μου ξαναστειλε ο τελευταίος

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εσυ πως μπορείς να έφταιξες βρε κορίτσι μου; δυο φορές εσυ εκανες τη κίνηση και μάλιστα τη τελευταια έκοψε και τη κουβέντα. Δεν ήταν για σένα απλα. Βάλε μια τελεια και πηγαινε παρακατω

----------


## aggelosstr

> Ό,τι θα ήθελα κάποια σχέση μπορώ να τους το πω ...... ότι δεν έχω τόσες έμπειριες δεν μπορώ να τους Το πω στα 2 ραντεβού που βγαίνουμε......
> 
> Του είχα πει του ένα ότι είχα σχέση πριν χρόνια και μόνο που δεν γελασε......Η ο άλλος ο τελευταίος μου είπε...."Γενικά από όσο σε κόβω είσαι ήρεμη κοπέλα και χαριτωμένη.....αν είσαι και ζωηρή( σεξουαλικά εννοούσε σε έμπειριες μαλλον) είναι το τέλειο ......
> 
> Του είπα ότι είμαι πιο επιλεκτική στις σχέσεις μου και ότι έκανα μια σχέση προς το πάρον.....Μετά από κάμποση ώρα μου πέταξε το ανέκδοτο για τη σχέση και μετά από το ραντεβού δεν έκανε μόνος του κίνηση να με βρει...
> 
> Άρα τι μου λες ότι θα τους αρέσει....σιγά να μην τους αρέσει


Αν ξαναδιαβάσεις αυτά που έγραψες, θα καταλάβεις πως αυτά που είπες, δεν αρέσουν μόνο σε αυτούς που δεν αρέσουν σε σένα (σαν χαρακτήρες).
Το να μην είσαι έμπειρη, δεν θα αρέσει σε αυτούς που θέλουν γρήγορο σεξ χωρίς ευθύνες.

----------


## Remedy

> Εννοώ ότι δεν θα τον πρηξεις για να φιληθείτε ούτε θα τους ψησεις το ψάρι στα χείλη μέχρι να του κάτσεις....Ούτε θα τονίζεις πόσο καλή είσαι πόσο διαφορετική είσαι....
> 
> Αυτό που νιώθω εγώ ότι θέλουν.....Είναι μια κοπέλα χαλαρή που να μην σκέφτεται πολύ και να είναι θερμή πολύ μαζί τους να μην έχει αναστολές....Και γρήγορα τους κάτσει τόσο το καλύτερο....Αλλά να τους πουλήσει το παραμύθι ότι είναι και κορίτσι από σπίτι και εγώ μόνο με σενα ήμουν τόσο θερμή και προχώρησα τόσο γρήγορα....
> 
> Αλλιώς μαζεμένη σοβαρή κι με λίγες εμπειρίες ειλικρινής και συναισθηματική ειμαι εγώ....γιατι δεν έκατσαν μαζί μου αν έψαχναν αυτο το τύπο γυναίκας;


επειδη προσπαθουσες να δειξεις οτι εισαι αυτη που νομιζεις οτι θελουν, αλλα δεν ησουν κι αυτο φαινοταν μολις εκανες πισω κι εφευγαν, κι οσοι ηθελαν αυτο που πραγματικα εισαι, δεν το εβλεπαν γιατι υποκρινοσουν κατι αλλο απο φοβο, κι ετσι εφευγαν κι αυτοι. φαινεται "δηθεν" η συμπεριφορα καποιου που δειχνει κατι αλλο απο αυτο που ειναι. ΑΥΤΟ ειναι που ξενερωνει κι οχι το να καταλαβουν οτι δεν εχεις εμπειριες.
ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΕΒΡΙΣΚΑΝ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΟΙ ΜΕΝ, ΟΥΤΕ ΟΙ ΔΕ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΣΥ ΔΕΝ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΕΚΕΙ. ΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΡΥΜΜΕΝΗ.

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι ακούστηκα επιθετική γιατί έχω θυμο μέσα μου όντως όταν αναφέρομαι με βάσει τις εμπειρίες μου στο ερωτικό θέμα ......
> 
> Έχω θυμο και με μένα και με τους άντρες που γνωρίζω και με το σύμπαν και με όλα.....
> 
> Όχι όταν βγαίνω ειμαι αισιόδοξη και είναι γλυκιά ....Πολύ γλυκιά και καλή και έχω ακούσει πολλές μαλακιες που θα έπρεπε να είχα βρίσει πολύ άσχημα άντρες Αλλά δεν το έκανα.....
> 
> *Και θυμώνω όταν πχ ακούω ότι εσύ φταις κουκλίτσα μου που δεν τους κάθεσαι γρήγορα σιγά μην κάτσει κανένας να σε περιμένει......*.Μην είσαι πουριτανη......Μην εισαι δήθεν ......μαγκια τους αντρες και γυναίκες αν είναι πιο γρήγοροι.....το θέμα είναι ότι αυτό το έχουμε κάνει κανόνα και το θεωρούμε και απολύτως φυσιολογικό χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητα ( ουδέτερο ειναι) και κάθε άλλο το θεωρούμε απόκλιση ......


*αυτο ειναι που κανεις λαθος και στην συζητηση και στην συμπεριφορα σου εξω με τις γνωριμιες.
ΚΑΝΕΙΣ εδω δεν σου ειπε να τους κατσεις γρηγορα.*
το οτι πολλοι (και πολλες) θελουν και σεξουαλικη επαφη εκτος απο παρεα , γρηγορα, γιατι ετσι γουσταρουν, ειναι δικο τους θεμα και δικαιωμα τους επισης.
ουτε ειναι ανηθικοι κι εσυ ηθικη που δεν θελεις, ουτε το αντιθετο ομως.

αυτο που λεμε ειναι οτι ΕΣΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΡΥΘΜΟΥΣ ΣΟΥ. τους ρυθμους που σου επιβαλει η συναισθηματικοσωματικη σου κατασταση.
και *να μην κανεις εκπτωσεις σε αυτο, ουτε να υποχωρεις στις πιεσεις.
αυτο που κανεις εσυ ομως, ειναι να κατηγορεις ανδρες και γυναικες επειδη εχουν και θελουν σεξουαλικες επαφες.* ΔΕΝ φταινε αυτοι που δεν βρισκεις καποιον οπως τον θελεις, ουτε ειναι ανηθικοι και λαμογια επειδηε συ αισθανεσαι αλλιως.
αυτο ειναι που δεν καταλαβαινεις.
κι αυτοι μια χαρα ειναι, κι εσυ μια χρα εισαι.
αλλα πρεπει να βρεις καποιον που να δεχεται εσενα οπως εισαι, κι αν δεν τον βρισκεις ακομα, δεν ειναι επειδη ειναι σκαρτος, αλλα επειδη θελετε διαφορετικα πραγματα σε μια γνωριμια.
δικαιωμα σας και των δυο.

----------


## Remedy

> Το να εχει κάποιες απόψεις που μπορεί να μην ταιριάζουν με τις δικες σου ειναι δικαίωμα της. Ο καθένας πραττει όπως θελει. Επέτρεψε μου μονο επειδη εχω κανει πολλες ελεύθερες σχέσεις να πω οτι αυτο που περιγραφεις δεν γίνεται σχεδον ποτε. Αν κανεις ελεύθερη σχέση παντα ο ενας απο τους δυο θα το σταματήσει επειδή θα εχει βρει καποιον που θα ταιριαζει για να κάνει σχέση.. Ετσι πάνε αυτά. Μην παρουσιαζεις λοιπον την δικιά σου εξαίρεση για κανόνα. Επίσης πως να το κάνουμε κάποια άτομα ειναι πιο ρομαντικά δε θέλουν να το δίνουν δεξια και αριστερά δεν έχει αυτό το δικαίωμα ; και για να σε προλάβω εγω δεν ειμαι του ρομαντισμού μιλάω καθαρα για την κοπελα που άνοιξε το θέμα


μαλλον δεν καταλαβες.
εγω δεν μιλαω για ελευθερες σχεσεις.
μιλαω για κανονικες δεσμευτικες σχεσεις.
αλλα λεω, οτι και οι πιο σοβαρες και μακροχρονιες σχεσεις, ΞΕΚΙΝΑΝΕ ΜΕΤΑ απο μια γνωριμια που περιλαμβανει τα παντα και διασκεδαση και μοιρασματα και σεξ ομως.
κανενας δεν ξεκιναει μια σχεση αν δεν εχει κανει σεξ με τον αλλον, ΟΣΟ κι αν αργησει αυτο.
ναι, μπορει να βγαινεις πολυ καιρο και να κανεις μονο βολτες και συζητησεις, δεν θα σκεφτεις ποτε οτι ειναι σχεση αυτο ομως, ουτε κανεις θα προτεινει "σχεση" σε μια κοπελα αν δεν εχουν κανει ΚΑΙ σεξ.
κι αυτο δενε χει να κανει με το ποσο γρηγορα θα γινει.
η κοπελια μας εδω, εχει στο μυαλο της καποιον που θα της ζητησει να κανουν σχεση χωρις να εχουν καμια επαφη. αυτο δεν γινεται απλα. μπορει να αργησει, ναι. καποιος που θα ενδιαφερθει πολυ για εκεινην, θα την περιμενει οσο χρειαστει, αλλα δεν θα θεωρει οτι εχουν"σχεση", αν δεν προχωρησει η γνωριμια τους. αυτο ειπα.

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν νιώθω ότι πάω να κάνω κανενός τη χάρη Αλλά δεν μου έχει βγει...Όταν με προσεγγίζουν άγαρμπα και λιγουρικα η λένε ότι θέλουν σεξ εμένα δεν ν αρέσει γιατί δεν ψάχνω αυτό......
> 
> Δηλαδή πιστεύεις ότι έφταιξα στον τελευταίο και ότι θα μπορούσα να του πω τι;; Αφού δεν μου έδωσε μια ευκαιρία....μετα το ραντεβού εγώ του έστειλα μνμ την επόμενη και του είπα ότι τον σκεφτόμουν....Δεν μετράει;; αν βγαίναμε ακόμη μια φορά θα του έλεγα για μένα.......θα τον Ρωτούσα καταρχάς αν το εννοούσε αυτό μεταξύ μας ότι θα ήθελε να προσπαθήσει μια σχέση μαζί μου...Γιατί έτσι όπως το είπε μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου δεν κατάλαβα αν το εννοεί....
> 
> Ντάξει σύμφωνοι σε αυτό θα κάνω ξεκάθαρα τα θέλω μου.....


Διάβασε αυτά που σου λέει η ρεμ. συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
Βγάζει δηθενιά η συμπεριφορά σου μιλιβα. Πας να το παίξεις άλλο από αυτό που είσαι επειδή εσύ δεν έχεις καλή γνώμη για αυτό που είσαι και θεωρείς πως και στους άλλους δεν θα αρέσει. Αν δεν αποδεχτείς τον εαυτό σου δεν θα το κάνει κανείς, στο υπογράφω.

Δεν είπε κανείς να πεις την ιστορία της ζωής σου από το πρώτο ραντεβού αλλά είναι άλλο αυτό κι άλλο να παρουσιάζεσαι αλλιώς από αυτό που είσαι. Και τι θα λεγες στο τρίτο ραντεβού ξερω γω; Α...δεν είμαι άνετη και χαλαρή τελικά, σου την έφερα, ψάχνω για σχεση; Και τι περίμενες να απαντήσει ο άλλος στο τρίτο ραντεβού για το αν θέλει να έχει σχέση μαζί σου; Κανείς δεν ξέρει τόσο σύντομα και χωρίς να έχει εξελιχθεί η γνωριμία αν όντως θέλει σχέση μαζί σου ή όχι. Ξεκινάει να σε γνωρίζει και βλέπει.
Εσύ επειδή την έχεις πατήσει θες ο άλλος να δεσμευτεί χωρίς εσύ να έχεις δεσμευτεί στο παραμικρό πρώτα. Δεν γίνεται αυτό. Ο έρωτας εμπεριέχει ΡΙΣΚΟ. Πρέπει να είσαι διατεθειμένη να χάσεις και να εκτεθείς για να προχωρήσεις. Εκ του ασφαλούς έρωτες δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## Eagle guy

Εγώ νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δείχνεις απελπισμένη για σχέση επειδή δεν έχεις κάνει και το μυρίζονται υποσυνείδητα οι άντρες. Ποτέ πετυχημένη σχέση δεν κάνουν δύο μισά, αλλά δύο ολόκληρα, δηλαδή άτομα που είναι καλά και μόνα τους αλλά θέλουν να μοιραστούν κάτι με τους άλλους (εγώ ας πούμε είμαι καλά μόνος μου αλλά δε θέλω να μοιραστώ πράγματα με άλλες).

----------


## aggelosstr

> Εγώ νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δείχνεις απελπισμένη για σχέση επειδή δεν έχεις κάνει και το μυρίζονται υποσυνείδητα οι άντρες. Ποτέ πετυχημένη σχέση δεν κάνουν δύο μισά, αλλά δύο ολόκληρα, δηλαδή άτομα που είναι καλά και μόνα τους αλλά θέλουν να μοιραστούν κάτι με τους άλλους (εγώ ας πούμε είμαι καλά μόνος μου αλλά δε θέλω να μοιραστώ πράγματα με άλλες).


Πλάκα κάνεις!
Δεν υπάρχει πιο ελκυστικό πράγμα από το να δείχνει μια γυναίκα απελπισμένη. Είναι το χαρακτηριστικό που βγάζει τον ιππότη μέσα από τον άνδρα.

----------


## Miliva21

> Εγώ νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δείχνεις απελπισμένη για σχέση επειδή δεν έχεις κάνει και το μυρίζονται υποσυνείδητα οι άντρες. Ποτέ πετυχημένη σχέση δεν κάνουν δύο μισά, αλλά δύο ολόκληρα, δηλαδή άτομα που είναι καλά και μόνα τους αλλά θέλουν να μοιραστούν κάτι με τους άλλους (εγώ ας πούμε είμαι καλά μόνος μου αλλά δε θέλω να μοιραστώ πράγματα με άλλες).


Θα σου απαντήσω αυτό που λένε οι φίλοι μου....μου λένε ότι δεν είμαι καμία κιόλας που δείχνω απελπισμένα ότι θέλω σχέση......Δεν πίεσα κανέναν για τπτ

----------


## Miliva21

> *αυτο ειναι που κανεις λαθος και στην συζητηση και στην συμπεριφορα σου εξω με τις γνωριμιες.
> ΚΑΝΕΙΣ εδω δεν σου ειπε να τους κατσεις γρηγορα.*
> το οτι πολλοι (και πολλες) θελουν και σεξουαλικη επαφη εκτος απο παρεα , γρηγορα, γιατι ετσι γουσταρουν, ειναι δικο τους θεμα και δικαιωμα τους επισης.
> ουτε ειναι ανηθικοι κι εσυ ηθικη που δεν θελεις, ουτε το αντιθετο ομως.
> 
> αυτο που λεμε ειναι οτι ΕΣΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΡΥΘΜΟΥΣ ΣΟΥ. τους ρυθμους που σου επιβαλει η συναισθηματικοσωματικη σου κατασταση.
> και *να μην κανεις εκπτωσεις σε αυτο, ουτε να υποχωρεις στις πιεσεις.
> αυτο που κανεις εσυ ομως, ειναι να κατηγορεις ανδρες και γυναικες επειδη εχουν και θελουν σεξουαλικες επαφες.* ΔΕΝ φταινε αυτοι που δεν βρισκεις καποιον οπως τον θελεις, ουτε ειναι ανηθικοι και λαμογια επειδηε συ αισθανεσαι αλλιως.
> αυτο ειναι που δεν καταλαβαινεις.
> ...


Τώρα γίνεσαι πολύ άδικη .......!!!!!

Πες μου τώρα που το είπα αυτό; δείξε μου το χωριο το αντίστοιχο που έγραψα Ότι οι άνθρωποι δεν πρέπει να έχουν σεξουαλικες επαφες. Μιλά με επιχειρήματα γιατί αυτά που γράφεις τα βγάζεις από το μυαλό σου......Και το φυσιολογικό είναι να κάνει κάποιος σεξ στις σχέσεις του και εγώ θέλω να κάνω...........

Αλλά δεν μπορώ να το θεοποιουν ΜΟΝΟ αυτό και να παραγκωνίζουν όλα τα υπόλοιπα

Γιατί αυτό γίνεται δυστυχώς στη καθημερινή εποχή 
...
Έχουμε υπέρ θεοποιήσει το σεξ και θεωρεί κάθε άλλο λεπτομέρεια 

Για μένα ως άνθρωπος πιστεύω ότι για να έρθει το σεξ πρέπει να έρθουν άλλα πράγματα πρώτα....έλξη...Επικοινωνία... ..Μια ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά από την άλλη πλευρά 

Από που και ως που !;;;;;;;;;;;;;;κατέληξες στην άποψη ότι εγώ δεν θέλω οι άνθρωποι να κάνουν σεξ....;;;;

Δεν βγάζω σκαρτους τους άντρες που θέλουν σεξ....τους βγάζω σκαρτους επειδή ΔΕΝ ΈΧΟΥΝ ΤΡΟΠΟΥΣ δυστυχώς οι περισσότεροι.........!!!! Και τους βγάζω σκαρτους όταν λένε ψέματα για να το κερδίσουν αυτό....Η όταν είναι ωμοι και προσβάλουν μια γυναίκα!!!!

Και από τη στιγμή που έγω θέλω σχέση και πέφτω σε αυτούς που θέλουν να πηδήξουν τι πρέπει να πω;;; αχ τι ωραία;;;!! Που πέφτω μονίμως σε άντρες που δεν έχουν καμία όρεξη να κάνουν μια σχεσουλα μαζί σου αλλά ψάχνουν μόνο αυτό;;;;;
Μου φαίνεται ρεμεντυ ότι έχεις ξεχάσει πόσοι άντρες υπάρχουν εκεί έξω και φέρονται σαν λιγουρια στις γυναίκες η ως σεξουαλικά αντικείμενα....Και δεν είναι καθόλου ευγενικοί!!!
Μήπως να σου περιγράψω ακριβώς τι μου έχουν πει άντρες που έχω βγει μαζι τους για να δεις ότι έχω δίκιο ;;;


Δεν είναι μαλακές επδ θέλουν σεξ....Αλλά επδ γίνονται προσβλητικόι πιεστικόι και ψεύτες για να σε ριξουν ....Όχι όλοι....πολλοί όμως από όσους έχω βγει

----------


## Miliva21

> Διάβασε αυτά που σου λέει η ρεμ. συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
> Βγάζει δηθενιά η συμπεριφορά σου μιλιβα. Πας να το παίξεις άλλο από αυτό που είσαι επειδή εσύ δεν έχεις καλή γνώμη για αυτό που είσαι και θεωρείς πως και στους άλλους δεν θα αρέσει. Αν δεν αποδεχτείς τον εαυτό σου δεν θα το κάνει κανείς, στο υπογράφω.
> 
> Δεν είπε κανείς να πεις την ιστορία της ζωής σου από το πρώτο ραντεβού αλλά είναι άλλο αυτό κι άλλο να παρουσιάζεσαι αλλιώς από αυτό που είσαι. Και τι θα λεγες στο τρίτο ραντεβού ξερω γω; Α...δεν είμαι άνετη και χαλαρή τελικά, σου την έφερα, ψάχνω για σχεση; Και τι περίμενες να απαντήσει ο άλλος στο τρίτο ραντεβού για το αν θέλει να έχει σχέση μαζί σου; Κανείς δεν ξέρει τόσο σύντομα και χωρίς να έχει εξελιχθεί η γνωριμία αν όντως θέλει σχέση μαζί σου ή όχι. Ξεκινάει να σε γνωρίζει και βλέπει.
> Εσύ επειδή την έχεις πατήσει θες ο άλλος να δεσμευτεί χωρίς εσύ να έχεις δεσμευτεί στο παραμικρό πρώτα. Δεν γίνεται αυτό. Ο έρωτας εμπεριέχει ΡΙΣΚΟ. Πρέπει να είσαι διατεθειμένη να χάσεις και να εκτεθείς για να προχωρήσεις. Εκ του ασφαλούς έρωτες δεν υπάρχουν.


Ακριβώς....λες ξεκινάει να σε γνωρίζει......ποτέ να με γνωρίσει αφού με τους περισσότερους έχω βγει μόνο μια φορά.....άντε δύο φορές......;;;;;;
Δεν έχει μείνει και κανένας να βγαίνουμε κανένα διάστημα να εχουμε βγει κάμποσα ραντεβού.....!

Τι έγινε δλδ με αυτούς; λες ότι εγώ τους παρεξηγώ και ότι δεν θέλουν μόνο σεξ .....Και να μην τους θεωρώ λιγουρια....

Τότε τι έγινε και δεν ξαναβγήκαν μαζί μου ;; 

κανένας δεν με βρήκε ελκυστική;;; μιλώντας μαζί μου για να βγει κάποιες παραπανω φορές ;; και αν δεν με βρήκε ελκυστική στο πρώτο ραντεβού τότε για τι με βρήκε ελκυστική για να έρθει να μου μιλήσει και να μου ζητήσει ο ίδιος να βγει μαζί μου εξαρχής .....;;;;
Ποια γνωριμία μου λες.....;;δυο ραντεβουδακια όλα κ όλα Χωρίς να γνωριζόμαστε από πριν......Και μετά άντε γεια....

Δηθενια ;;; Ναι στον τελευταίο δν προσδιορίσα ακριβώς τι ήθελα γτ φοβήθηκα στιγμιαία ότι θα μου πει πως θέλει να περνάει καλά οπως όλοι όσοι έχω βγει.....Και το άφησα φλου.....ενδιαφέρον όμως έδειξα γιατί εγώ του έστειλα μνμ να του πω ότι τον σκέφτομαι.....Γιατί δεν ξαναβγηκαμε τότε....

Και να φεύγουν από το δεύτερο ραντεβού επδ με θεωρούν παγωμένη η αδιάφορη γιατί το παθαίνουν αυτό;; επδ έχει γίνει μάλλον μόδα να βγαίνεις δυο φορές με κάποια να κάνουν σεξ χωρίς καν να έχουν πει τα στοιχειώδη;;; και μη μου πεις ότι της βίασαν όταν βγήκαν με τις άλλες ....συναινετικό ήταν και μαγκιά τους ...Αλλά δεν φταίω εγώ να με θεωρούν αδιάφορη επδ έχουν συνηθίσει αλλιώς.....και να πρέπει να απολογούμαι γιατί δεν τους έκατσα ακόμα και ότι θα τους κάτσω επδ αυτοί φοβούνται γιατί έχουν συνηθίσει διαφορετικά!! 

Αχ μωρό μου σόρρυ είμαστε δεύτερο ραντεβού και δεν σου έχω κάτσει ακόμα....Όμως μη νομίζεις ότι δεν σε θελω επδ δεν σου έχω κάτσει ακομα ενω καλά καλά δεν θυμάμαι το επώνυμο σου.... δεν είμαι καμία περίεργη....θα σου κάτσω σύντομα....μη νομίζεις ότι με κερνάς τσάμπα τους καφέδες....

Έχετε δίκιο ...
.Αυτό θα λέω για να μην είμαι δήθεν και να μην με παρεξηγουν

----------


## Georgewww

> Αλλά δεν μπορώ να το θεοποιουν ΜΟΝΟ αυτό και να παραγκωνίζουν όλα τα υπόλοιπα
> ...
> Έχουμε υπέρ θεοποιήσει το σεξ και θεωρεί κάθε άλλο λεπτομέρεια 
> 
> Από που και ως που !;;;;;;;;;;;;;;κατέληξες στην άποψη ότι εγώ δεν θέλω οι άνθρωποι να κάνουν σεξ....;;;;
> 
> Δεν βγάζω σκαρτους τους άντρες που θέλουν σεξ....τους βγάζω σκαρτους επειδή ΔΕΝ ΈΧΟΥΝ ΤΡΟΠΟΥΣ δυστυχώς οι περισσότεροι.........!!!! Και τους βγάζω σκαρτους όταν λένε ψέματα για να το κερδίσουν αυτό....Η όταν είναι ωμοι και προσβάλουν μια γυναίκα!!!!
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι μαλακές επδ θέλουν σεξ....Αλλά επδ γίνονται προσβλητικόι πιεστικόι και ψεύτες για να σε ριξουν ....Όχι όλοι....πολλοί όμως από όσους έχω βγει


Γενικά υπαρχει θεμα με τους αντρες που ψαχνουν μονο σεξ και τις γυναικες που ψαχνουν μονο χρηματα. Μπορει καποιος να γραψει ακριβως αυτο που εγραψες και να βαλει οπου το 'αντρες' το 'γυναικες' και οπου το σεξ το 'χρηματα' :) 

Οποτε ενω ξερουμε οτι πολλοι αντρες θελουνε σχεση και πολλες γυναικες δε κοιτανε μονο το χρημα στον αντρα, μπορουμε ευκολα να λεμε... "πολλες γυναικες που έχω γνωρίσει νοιαζοντε μονο για το να εχει ο αλλος πολλα χρηματα" οποτε ισοπεδωνω κι εγω τις γυναικες οπως εσυ τους αντρες.. και φυσικα θα θυγομαστε εμεις που ειμαστε νορμαλ που θελουμε σχεση και δε λεμε ψεματα εχουμε τροπους και εσεις που μπορει να ειστε νορμαλ και δε κοιτατε μονο το χρημα. Οποτε οι πιο πολλοι αντρες θελουνε μονο το σεξ και οι πιο πολλες γυναικες ψαχνουν μονο για καποιον με χρηματα πολλα.

Αρα τι κανουμε? Ό,τι ολοι μας.. ψαχνουμε τις λιγες γυναικες που νοιαζοντε για εμας και οχι για τα χρηματα και τους λιγους αντρες που νοιαζοντε για σχεση και οχι για μονο σεξ.

Κι εμενα μεχουν ρωτησει απο την αρχη τι δουλεια κανω και τι αυτοκινητο εχω , ε δε θα κατσω να κλαψω.. πηγα αλλου και τελειωσε.

----------


## Miliva21

> Γενικά υπαρχει θεμα με τους αντρες που ψαχνουν μονο σεξ και τις γυναικες που ψαχνουν μονο χρηματα. Μπορει καποιος να γραψει ακριβως αυτο που εγραψες και να βαλει οπου το 'αντρες' το 'γυναικες' και οπου το σεξ το 'χρηματα' :) 
> 
> Οποτε ενω ξερουμε οτι πολλοι αντρες θελουνε σχεση και πολλες γυναικες δε κοιτανε μονο το χρημα στον αντρα, μπορουμε ευκολα να λεμε... "πολλες γυναικες που έχω γνωρίσει νοιαζοντε μονο για το να εχει ο αλλος πολλα χρηματα" οποτε ισοπεδωνω κι εγω τις γυναικες οπως εσυ τους αντρες.. και φυσικα θα θυγομαστε εμεις που ειμαστε νορμαλ που θελουμε σχεση και δε λεμε ψεματα εχουμε τροπους και εσεις που μπορει να ειστε νορμαλ και δε κοιτατε μονο το χρημα. Οποτε οι πιο πολλοι αντρες θελουνε μονο το σεξ και οι πιο πολλες γυναικες ψαχνουν μονο για καποιον με χρηματα πολλα.
> 
> Αρα τι κανουμε? Ό,τι ολοι μας.. ψαχνουμε τις λιγες γυναικες που νοιαζοντε για εμας και οχι για τα χρηματα και τους λιγους αντρες που νοιαζοντε για σχεση και οχι για μονο σεξ.
> 
> Κι εμενα μεχουν ρωτησει απο την αρχη τι δουλεια κανω και τι αυτοκινητο εχω , ε δε θα κατσω να κλαψω.. πηγα αλλου και τελειωσε.


Ε ναι ρε φίλε......Αλλά δεν μπορούμε να πέσουμε και σε κανεναν να μας πει " εγώ θα ήθελα μια σχέση από τη ζωή μου αυτή τη περίοδο......! Ας σε γνωρίσω λίγο καλύτερα και θα δούμε εάν ταιριάζουμε πως θα πάει.....".....κανεναν όμως....

Δεν θέλω να μου πει με το καλημέρα " θέλω σχέση μαζί σου...." ας μου πει έστω θα ήθελα να σε γνωρίσω και θα δούμε πως θα βγει.......


Εγώ πέφτω μόνο σε αυτούς που μου λένε ποτέ θα ξεμοναχιαστουμε για λίγο.......

Και βγαινω εγώ η περίεργη από πάνω

----------


## Eagle guy

Όπως βλέπετε, δεν είμαι ο μόνος που αντιδρά στην ουσιαστικά θεοποίηση του σεξ που από ό,τι βλέπω πολλοί και από εδώ μέσα θεωρούν "φυσιολογική" και "απελευθέρωση" (απελευθερώνουμε τα ζωικά μας ένστικτα και θεωρούμε ότι αυτό είναι από καλό έως το νόημα της ζωής?). Και μάλιστα η Miliva είπε κάπου ότι δεν πιστεύει στην αποχή από το σεξ, οπότε δε μπορούμε να την πούμε πουριτανή. Απλά αντιδράει σε αυτό το έγκλημα που έχει γίνει με την προπαγάνδα από τη δεκαετία του 60 και μετά και όλο αυτό τον εκφυλισμό των ηδονών και της καλοπέρασης που τον πασάρουν ως ευημερία και που δημιούργησε και το δημογραφικό πρόβλημα, αφού όλοι κοιτάνε τις ορμές τους γιατί είναι "απελευθερωμένοι και όχι τίποτα ξενέρωτοι-συντηρητικοί" αλλά παιδιά δεν κάνει κανείς και σε λίγα χρόνια θα γίνουμε τουρκοπακιστανοαλβανική επαρχία.

----------


## Georgewww

> Ε ναι ρε φίλε......Αλλά δεν μπορούμε να πέσουμε και σε κανεναν να μας πει " εγώ θα ήθελα μια σχέση από τη ζωή μου αυτή τη περίοδο......! Ας σε γνωρίσω λίγο καλύτερα και θα δούμε εάν ταιριάζουμε πως θα πάει.....".....κανεναν όμως....
> 
> Δεν θέλω να μου πει με το καλημέρα " θέλω σχέση μαζί σου...." ας μου πει έστω θα ήθελα να σε γνωρίσω και θα δούμε πως θα βγει.......
> 
> 
> Εγώ πέφτω μόνο σε αυτούς που μου λένε ποτέ θα ξεμοναχιαστουμε για λίγο.......
> 
> Και βγαινω εγώ η περίεργη από πάνω


Περιεργη οχι δεν βγαινεις, συμφωνησαν ολοι σε αυτο... αλλα κι εγω 3 χρονια τωρα πεφτω σε γυναικες ... η μια παντρεμενη με παιδια η αλλη σχεση η αλλη ψαχνει χρηματα... η αλλου κουκουρουκου ψαχνει να κανει ζωαρα σε κλαμπ μπουζουκια κτλ. ε ειπαμε δεν εισαι η μονη... νομιζω πολλοι απο δω μεσα ειναι σε αυτη την κατασταση.. οι ζευγαρωμένοι παρακαλω να βγαλουν το σκασμο μη μας τσατισουν κιαλλο :) με αγαπη παντα :P

Αναρωτιεσαι αν υπαρχουν αντρες που θελουν αυτο που λες, οπως κι εγω αναρωτιεμαι υπαρχουν γυναικες ελευθερες που να μου κανουν κ.ο.κ. και δυστυχως, δε ξερω αν το βλεπεις κι εσυ αυτο, οι φιλοι/φιλες που εχουν σχεση.. δε νοιάζονται και ιδιαιτερα να για σου κανουν κανα κονε, με κατι σαν αυτο που ψαχνεις. (γιατι η αληθεια ειναι μεσω κοινου γνωστου ειναι πιο ευκολα να ταιριαξεις, γιατι ξερουμε πανω κατω τι θελουν τα 2 μελη, ενω στην τυχη... τρεχα γυρευε)

----------


## Miliva21

> Περιεργη οχι δεν βγαινεις, συμφωνησαν ολοι σε αυτο... αλλα κι εγω 3 χρονια τωρα πεφτω σε γυναικες ... η μια παντρεμενη με παιδια η αλλη σχεση η αλλη ψαχνει χρηματα... η αλλου κουκουρουκου ψαχνει να κανει ζωαρα σε κλαμπ μπουζουκια κτλ. ε ειπαμε δεν εισαι η μονη... νομιζω πολλοι απο δω μεσα ειναι σε αυτη την κατασταση.. οι ζευγαρωμένοι παρακαλω να βγαλουν το σκασμο μη μας τσατισουν κιαλλο :) με αγαπη παντα 
> 
> Αναρωτιεσαι αν υπαρχουν αντρες που θελουν αυτο που λες, οπως κι εγω αναρωτιεμαι υπαρχουν γυναικες ελευθερες που να μου κανουν κ.ο.κ. και δυστυχως, δε ξερω αν το βλεπεις κι εσυ αυτο, οι φιλοι/φιλες που εχουν σχεση.. δε νοιάζονται και ιδιαιτερα να για σου κανουν κανα κονε, με κατι σαν αυτο που ψαχνεις. (γιατι η αληθεια ειναι μεσω κοινου γνωστου ειναι πιο ευκολα να ταιριαξεις, γιατι ξερουμε πανω κατω τι θελουν τα 2 μελη, ενω στην τυχη... τρεχα γυρευε)


Ε όχι και δε βγήκα περίεργη........
Εδώ με κατηγορούν ότι δεν θέλω τα ζευγάρια να κάνουν σεξ (γελάει ο κόσμος...) λες και εγώ θέλω να βρω κάποιον να κάνω μόνο φιλοσοφικές συζητήσεις μαζί του....


Όντως οι φίλοι δεν σε βοήθανε να σου κάνουν κάνα κοννε.....Και δεν περιμένω από φίλους......Ο καθένας ότι καταφέρει μόνος του σε αυτή τη ζωή

----------


## Miliva21

Τεσπα όλες οι απόψεις σεβαστές.....Αυτό που θα κάνω εγώ την επόμενη φορά είναι να είμαι απολύτως ξεκάθαρη σε αυτό που θέλω....Δεν θα αφήνω να δω που θα βγει μια γνωριμία χαλαρά....θα τους λέω ότι ψάχνω για σχέση.....

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ε όχι και δε βγήκα περίεργη........
> Εδώ με κατηγορούν ότι δεν θέλω τα ζευγάρια να κάνουν σεξ (γελάει ο κόσμος...) λες και εγώ θέλω να βρω κάποιον να κάνω μόνο φιλοσοφικές συζητήσεις μαζί του....
> 
> 
> Όντως οι φίλοι δεν σε βοήθανε να σου κάνουν κάνα κοννε.....Και δεν περιμένω από φίλους......Ο καθένας ότι καταφέρει μόνος του σε αυτή τη ζωή


miliva δεν μπορουν ολοι να καταλαβουν τον τροπο που σκεφτεσαι.και εγω επειδη εχω παρομοιο θεμα με σενα εγω μαλιστα εχω πολυ πιο μεγαλο θεμα απο εσενα στο σεξ μπορω να σε καταλαβω.δεν σε κατηγορησε κανεις οτι δεν θες τα ζευγαρια να κανουν σεξ απλα η κοπελα που στο ειπε κινειτε με διαφορετικους ρυθμους απο εσενα στο σεξ.
ενα ατομο που κανει σεξ στο πρωτο ραντεβου και καλα κανει δεν ειναι κακο αυτο δεν μπορει να σε καταλαβει γιατι εσυ εισαι πιο συναισθηματικη.θες αλλα πραγματα.οποτε δεν υπαρχει λογος να συμβουλευεσαι καποιον για το θεμα του σεξ.θα κανεις οτι σου βγει εσενα.
τωρα για το αλλο που λες οτι πεφτεις σε λαθους αντρες ναι αυτο μπορει να ισχυει.ουτε σε αυτο μπορει να σε κατηγορησει κανεις γιατι δεν ξερουμε τους αντρες που εχεις συναναστραφει.
οποτε ηρεμησε και κατι καλο θα ερθει και σε σενα αρκει να το πιστεψεις.

----------


## Georgewww

> Ε όχι και δε βγήκα περίεργη........
> Εδώ με κατηγορούν ότι δεν θέλω τα ζευγάρια να κάνουν σεξ (γελάει ο κόσμος...) λες και εγώ θέλω να βρω κάποιον να κάνω μόνο φιλοσοφικές συζητήσεις μαζί του....
> 
> 
> Όντως οι φίλοι δεν σε βοήθανε να σου κάνουν κάνα κοννε.....Και δεν περιμένω από φίλους......Ο καθένας ότι καταφέρει μόνος του σε αυτή τη ζωή


Εγω (και οχι μονο εγω αλλα και πολλοι αλλοι) δε θα ηθελα να θελει μια κοπελα που ενδιαφερομαι να προχωρησει γρηγορα, θα τη θεωρουσα οτι ναναι. Παιζει να την χωριζα κιολας. Για να μη χασω χρονο. Σε αλλη στιγμη της ζωης μου οταν ημουν μικρος μπορει να βολευε, οποτε ειναι τη ψαχνει ο καθενας. Βγαλε απο το μυαλο σου οτι σχεδον ολοι ψαχνουν γρηγορο σεξ, οπως κι εγω βγαζω απο το μυαλο μου οτι σχεδον ολες θελουν καποιον με λεφτα για να δειχνονται στις φιλες τους. Αδικουμε τους αλλους ανθρωπους που θελουν τα δικα μας θελω.

".Και δεν περιμένω από φίλους......Ο καθένας ότι καταφέρει μόνος του σε αυτή τη ζωή" 
Συγνωμη αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι σωστο, θα πρεπει να περιμενεις απο φιλους και να βασιζεσαι και σε αυτους. Μπορει να μη περιμενις τιποτα απο ΑΥΤΟΥΣ τους φιλους.. αλλα γενικα .. οχι δεν ειναι οτι καταφερεις κανεις μονος του, αυτο ειναι μιζερο, ακομα και να συμβαινει ετσι σημερα, ελπιζουμε οτι θα εχουμε ανθρωπους στη ζωη μας που θα νοιαζοντε για εμας οπως κι εμεις πρεπει να νοιαζομαστε για ολους τους φιλους μας. Εδω μπαινουμε σε αυτο το φορουμ και νοιαζομαστε για τους αλλους που ειναι αγνωστοι χωρις κανενα ανταλλαγμα και θα εχουμε 'φιλους' ... απο τους οποιους δε περιμενουμε τιποτα? καμια βοηθεια σε ενα πρόβλημά μας? :(

----------


## Miliva21

> Εγω (και οχι μονο εγω αλλα και πολλοι αλλοι) δε θα ηθελα να θελει μια κοπελα που ενδιαφερομαι να προχωρησει γρηγορα, θα τη θεωρουσα οτι ναναι. Παιζει να την χωριζα κιολας. Για να μη χασω χρονο. Σε αλλη στιγμη της ζωης μου οταν ημουν μικρος μπορει να βολευε, οποτε ειναι τη ψαχνει ο καθενας. Βγαλε απο το μυαλο σου οτι σχεδον ολοι ψαχνουν γρηγορο σεξ, οπως κι εγω βγαζω απο το μυαλο μου οτι σχεδον ολες θελουν καποιον με λεφτα για να δειχνονται στις φιλες τους. Αδικουμε τους αλλους ανθρωπους που θελουν τα δικα μας θελω.
> 
> ".Και δεν περιμένω από φίλους......Ο καθένας ότι καταφέρει μόνος του σε αυτή τη ζωή" 
> Συγνωμη αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι σωστο, θα πρεπει να περιμενεις απο φιλους και να βασιζεσαι και σε αυτους. Μπορει να μη περιμενις τιποτα απο ΑΥΤΟΥΣ τους φιλους.. αλλα γενικα .. οχι δεν ειναι οτι καταφερεις κανεις μονος του, αυτο ειναι μιζερο, ακομα και να συμβαινει ετσι σημερα, ελπιζουμε οτι θα εχουμε ανθρωπους στη ζωη μας που θα νοιαζοντε για εμας οπως κι εμεις πρεπει να νοιαζομαστε για ολους τους φιλους μας. Εδω μπαινουμε σε αυτο το φορουμ και νοιαζομαστε για τους αλλους που ειναι αγνωστοι χωρις κανενα ανταλλαγμα και θα εχουμε 'φιλους' ... απο τους οποιους δε περιμενουμε τιποτα? καμια βοηθεια σε ενα πρόβλημά μας? :(


Δεν πιστεύω ότι όλοι ψάχνουν το γρήγορο σεξ είπα ότι όλοι όσοι έχω βγει μέχρι τώρα μάλλον αυτό ήθελαν....Αλλιώς γιατί εξαφανίστηκαν σε κανεναν δεν φάνηκα ενδιαφέρουσα;

Δεν τσουβάλιαζω τους άντρες κάπου χωμένοι θα είναι και αυτοί που μου ταιριάζουν και μ αρέσουν παράλληλα....

Έχεις δίκιο για το θέμα της φιλίας Αλλά επδ σχεδόν πάντα όταν περίμενα από φίλους απογοητεύομουν οπότε για μένα καλύτερα ο καθένας να βασίζεται στον εαυτό του και να μην περιμένει πολλά από τους αλλους ...Και αν είναι τυχερός και εκεί άτομα στη ζωή του που θα δώσουν πράγματα να τους εκτιμάει και να μη τους αφήσει εύκολα....

----------


## elisabet

> Ακριβώς....λες ξεκινάει να σε γνωρίζει......ποτέ να με γνωρίσει αφού με τους περισσότερους έχω βγει μόνο μια φορά.....άντε δύο φορές......;;;;;;
> Δεν έχει μείνει και κανένας να βγαίνουμε κανένα διάστημα να εχουμε βγει κάμποσα ραντεβού.....!
> 
> Τι έγινε δλδ με αυτούς; λες ότι εγώ τους παρεξηγώ και ότι δεν θέλουν μόνο σεξ .....Και να μην τους θεωρώ λιγουρια....
> 
> Τότε τι έγινε και δεν ξαναβγήκαν μαζί μου ;; 
> 
> κανένας δεν με βρήκε ελκυστική;;; μιλώντας μαζί μου για να βγει κάποιες παραπανω φορές ;; και αν δεν με βρήκε ελκυστική στο πρώτο ραντεβού τότε για τι με βρήκε ελκυστική για να έρθει να μου μιλήσει και να μου ζητήσει ο ίδιος να βγει μαζί μου εξαρχής .....;;;;
> Ποια γνωριμία μου λες.....;;δυο ραντεβουδακια όλα κ όλα Χωρίς να γνωριζόμαστε από πριν......Και μετά άντε γεια....
> ...


Άρα βρε Μιλιβα μου αφου καταλήγουμε πως δεν φταις εσυ αλλά η άδικη κοινωνία και οι ρηχοί άντρες γιατί το παιδεύουμε πάλι αφού ξέρουμε πως εκεί θα καταλήξουμε;
Θα στο ξαναπώ, μπορείς φυσικά να συνεχίσεις να τα αποδίδεις όλα στην τυχαιότητα ή στους κακούς άντρες αλλά έτσι δεν θα λυθεί ποτέ τίποτα. Το κάθετι στην ζωή μας που θέλουμε να αλλάξουμε/βελτιώσουμε/ διορθώσουμε απαιτεί πρώτα την ανάληψη της ευθύνης του.

----------


## Miliva21

> Άρα βρε Μιλιβα μου αφου καταλήγουμε πως δεν φταις εσυ αλλά η άδικη κοινωνία και οι ρηχοί άντρες γιατί το παιδεύουμε πάλι αφού ξέρουμε πως εκεί θα καταλήξουμε;
> Θα στο ξαναπώ, μπορείς φυσικά να συνεχίσεις να τα αποδίδεις όλα στην τυχαιότητα ή στους κακούς άντρες αλλά έτσι δεν θα λυθεί ποτέ τίποτα. Το κάθετι στην ζωή μας που θέλουμε να αλλάξουμε/βελτιώσουμε/ διορθώσουμε απαιτεί πρώτα την ανάληψη της ευθύνης του.


Ωραία ρε Ελισάβετ και τι να κάνω.....δλδ...
Να βγω με ένα τύπο που θα μου πει....Αφού βγούμε την επόμενη φορά να βγούμε κάπου πιο ήρεμα και βράδυ....να του πω ξέρεις εγώ δεν βιάζομαι να προχωρήσω θέλω να σε γνωρίσω πρώτα.....

Αφού όσοι βγαίνω μου κάνουν από νωρίς νωρίς πλύση εγκεφάλου...έλα να βγούμε ήσυχα δεν μπορώ να σε φιλήσω μέσα στο κόσμο............ώραια να τους κόψω και εγώ το τσαμπουκά να τους πω..Είναι νωρίς ακόμα 

Και θα σκεφτεί αυτός που θα βγω ....α μάλιστα...Αυτή θέλει αγαπούλες και λουλουδάκια να μου κάτσει οπότε ας το παίξω και εγώ όπως θέλει και αυτή..... Για να πάρω αυτό που θέλω.....

Και να κινδυνεύω να πιαστώ κορόιδο....Από τύπους που δεν θέλουν αυτό που θέλω.....

Εγώ το είχα στο μυαλό μου ότι όταν γνωρίζεις έναν άνθρωπο πρέπει να είσαι χαλαρός και καλό είναι να μην βάζεις ταμπέλες σε μια γνωριμία.......

Τεσπα έχουμε μπερδέψει τα μπούτια μας......

Δεν ξέρω πως να το διαχειριστώ....

----------


## Georgewww

> Άρα βρε Μιλιβα μου αφου καταλήγουμε πως δεν φταις εσυ αλλά η άδικη κοινωνία και οι ρηχοί άντρες γιατί το παιδεύουμε πάλι αφού ξέρουμε πως εκεί θα καταλήξουμε;
> Θα στο ξαναπώ, μπορείς φυσικά να συνεχίσεις να τα αποδίδεις όλα στην τυχαιότητα ή στους κακούς άντρες αλλά έτσι δεν θα λυθεί ποτέ τίποτα. Το κάθετι στην ζωή μας που θέλουμε να αλλάξουμε/βελτιώσουμε/ διορθώσουμε απαιτεί πρώτα την ανάληψη της ευθύνης του.


Έχει ευθύνη ναι αλλά οχι επειδή δεν ήθελε σεξ νωρίς, μα επειδή δε τους έστειλε νωρίτερα 

Τον στέλνεις και πας αλλού, άμα αρχίσεις να εξιδανικευεις επειδή σου αρέσει εξωτερικα και να τα στρογγυλευεις πολύ, μετά μην ανοίξεις άλλο thread και να λέει με εξαπάτησε είμαι θύμα, δε κατάφερα να τον αλλάξω και από Τέντυ μπόι να τον κάνω οικογενειάρχη

----------


## Miliva21

Τι ΔΕΝ κάνω σωστά λοιπόν που δεν βγαίνω με κάποιον πάνω από το πολύ δυο ραντεβού........

----------


## Miliva21

> Έχει ευθύνη ναι αλλά οχι επειδή δεν ήθελε σεξ νωρίς, μα επειδή δε τους έστειλε νωρίτερα 
> 
> Τον στέλνεις και πας αλλού, άμα αρχίσεις να εξιδανικευεις επειδή σου αρέσει εξωτερικα και να τα στρογγυλευεις πολύ, μετά μην ανοίξεις άλλο thread και να λέει με εξαπάτησε είμαι θύμα, δε κατάφερα να τον αλλάξω και από Τέντυ μπόι να τον κάνω οικογενειάρχη


Πόσο νωρίτερα να τους διώξω ;;;;! Δεν έχασαν τα νιατα τους ούτε και εγώ τα δικά μου σπαταλωντας ώρες μαζί μου και να μην γίνει τίποτα....

Δύο καφέδες ήπιαμε.....ποτε νωρίτερα!; από το Γεια σου......να τους στείλω .;;
Χαχα...

Δεν αντέχω πραγματικά από τη μια θυμώνω και από την άλλη γελάω

----------


## elisabet

> Έχει ευθύνη ναι αλλά οχι επειδή δεν ήθελε σεξ νωρίς, μα επειδή δε τους έστειλε νωρίτερα 
> 
> Τον στέλνεις και πας αλλού, άμα αρχίσεις να εξιδανικευεις επειδή σου αρέσει εξωτερικα και να τα στρογγυλευεις πολύ, μετά μην ανοίξεις άλλο thread και να λέει με εξαπάτησε είμαι θύμα, δε κατάφερα να τον αλλάξω και από Τέντυ μπόι να τον κάνω οικογενειάρχη


Θα το ξαναπω για τελευταία φορά κι ας το χω αναφέρει εκατό μεχρι τώρα. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΕΞ ΝΩΡΙΤΕΡΑ!!!!!
πραγματικά σε ποια γλώσσα πρέπει να το πω για να το καταλάβετε μερικοί; Εχετε φάει κόλλημα με το πότε να κάνει σεξ ενώ εγώ δεν αναφέρθηκα καθόλου σε αυτό. Ούτε είδα και κανέναν σε αυτό το νήμα να συμβουλεύει την Μιλιβα να κάνει νωρίς σεξ!!

Επίσης μιας και το αναφέρεις προσωπικά δεν έχω νιώσει ποτέ θύμα που δεν κατάφερα να αλλάξω κάποιον, ούτε ένιωσα ποτέ οτι με εκμεταλλέυτηκε κάποιος στις ερωτικές μου σχέσεις. Αντιθέτως το νήμα στο όποιο γράφεις έχει τίτλο : "με κορόιδεψε κανονικότατα"

----------


## elisabet

> Ωραία ρε Ελισάβετ και τι να κάνω.....δλδ...
> Να βγω με ένα τύπο που θα μου πει....Αφού βγούμε την επόμενη φορά να βγούμε κάπου πιο ήρεμα και βράδυ....να του πω ξέρεις εγώ δεν βιάζομαι να προχωρήσω θέλω να σε γνωρίσω πρώτα.....
> 
> Αφού όσοι βγαίνω μου κάνουν από νωρίς νωρίς πλύση εγκεφάλου...έλα να βγούμε ήσυχα δεν μπορώ να σε φιλήσω μέσα στο κόσμο............ώραια να τους κόψω και εγώ το τσαμπουκά να τους πω..Είναι νωρίς ακόμα 
> 
> Και θα σκεφτεί αυτός που θα βγω ....α μάλιστα...Αυτή θέλει αγαπούλες και λουλουδάκια να μου κάτσει οπότε ας το παίξω και εγώ όπως θέλει και αυτή..... Για να πάρω αυτό που θέλω.....
> 
> Και να κινδυνεύω να πιαστώ κορόιδο....Από τύπους που δεν θέλουν αυτό που θέλω.....
> 
> ...


Ωραία αφού το χεις αποφασίσει πως έτσι θα είναι από δω και πέρα συνέχισε να κάνεις αυτό που κάνεις. 
Για να μην πιαστείς κορόιδο και πεις αυτό που θες, πιάστους έσυ κορόιδο και παίξτο κάτι που δεν είσαι.

----------


## Georgewww

> Πόσο νωρίτερα να τους διώξω ;;;;! Δεν έχασαν τα νιατα τους ούτε και εγώ τα δικά μου σπαταλωντας ώρες μαζί μου και να μην γίνει τίποτα....
> 
> Δύο καφέδες ήπιαμε.....ποτε νωρίτερα!; από το Γεια σου......να τους στείλω .;;
> Χαχα...
> 
> Δεν αντέχω πραγματικά από τη μια θυμώνω και από την άλλη γελάω


Καλά κάνεις και γελάς , αφού έβαλα τις φατσούλες , μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου το είπα ως απάντηση στο πιο πάνω. Μια χαρά έκανες, ε πιο νωρίς ... όταν θα είσαι έμπειρη μπορεί να τους κόβεις αυτούς πριν καν μιλήσουν χαχα :)

Απλά είναι τα πράματα. Βγαίνεις έξω, είσαι σε μεγάλη πόλη νομίζω είπες, οπότε έχει κόσμο , και ζητά καμιά πιο μεγάλη φίλη σου να μάθεις να ξεχωρίζεις (όσο γίνεται) τους σχεσακηδες από τους ευκαιριακους, :) δεν είναι 100% επιτυχές αλλά σε ένα μεγάλο βαθμός γλυτώνεις χρόνο και ταλαιπωρία. Μη ξανά αναλύσεις πολύ το πώς και το γιατί, μια χαρά σε βρήσκω, ... Μας κάνει? Καλώς. Δε μας κάνει ? Άντε γειαααα!!! Όχι θα κατσεις να αποκτήσεις ψυχο για χάρη της ανωμαλοκοινωνιας και των κόμπλεξηκων.

----------


## Miliva21

> Θα το ξαναπω για τελευταία φορά κι ας το χω αναφέρει εκατό μεχρι τώρα. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΕΞ ΝΩΡΙΤΕΡΑ!!!!!
> πραγματικά σε ποια γλώσσα πρέπει να το πω για να το καταλάβετε μερικοί; Εχετε φάει κόλλημα με το πότε να κάνει σεξ ενώ εγώ δεν αναφέρθηκα καθόλου σε αυτό. Ούτε είδα και κανέναν σε αυτό το νήμα να συμβουλεύει την Μιλιβα να κάνει νωρίς σεξ!!
> 
> Επίσης μιας και το αναφέρεις προσωπικά δεν έχω νιώσει ποτέ θύμα που δεν κατάφερα να αλλάξω κάποιον, ούτε ένιωσα ποτέ οτι με εκμεταλλέυτηκε κάποιος στις ερωτικές μου σχέσεις. Αντιθέτως το νήμα στο όποιο γράφεις έχει τίτλο : "με κορόιδεψε κανονικότατα"


Δεν ένιωσα θύμα που δεν κατάφερα να αλλάξω κάποιον....Δεν θέλω να αλλάξω κανένα......ενιωσα απογοήτευση γτ ο τελευταίος μου είπε παραπανω πράγματα τα οποία δεν τήρησε και την έκανε......Δεν τον ξανακουσα 

Κ το έχω ξαναπεί ότι έβαλα το τίτλο "με κορόιδεψε " για να κόψω αντιδρασεις.....Από εσάς 

Ωραία....Αφού λοιπόν συμφωνούμε ότι δεν έχει σημασία και κανένας δεν είπε να κάνω σεξ νωρίτερα τότε γιατί κατηγορούμαι λανθασμένα ότι λέω δήθεν πως δεν θέλω τα ζευγάρια να κάνουν σεξ....Γιατί η ρεμεντυ αυτό είπε κ εσύ είπες ότι συμφωνείς μαζί της......

Απλά αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι αφού δεν θέλω να κάνω σεξ νωρίτερα και είναι οκει....Αφού αυτό λέτε....Τότε γιατί δε βγαίνω παραπανω μαζί τους....; 

Η ρεμεντυ είπε στην αρχή αρχή....Πάνω πάνω.....ότι θα σου πω τι δεν κάνεις σωστά Αλλά δεν θα σου αρέσει! ......

Και από όλα τα υπόλοιπα μηνύματα μου κάνει εμμέσως επίθεση ότι δεν θέλω το σεξ και ότι είμαι δήθεν και ότι θεωρώ παρανοϊκό το σεξ από το πρώτο ραντεβού ενώ εμένα αυτό δεν με εκφράζει.. 

Τεσπα

----------


## Miliva21

> Ωραία αφού το χεις αποφασίσει πως έτσι θα είναι από δω και πέρα συνέχισε να κάνεις αυτό που κάνεις. 
> Για να μην πιαστείς κορόιδο και πεις αυτό που θες, πιάστους έσυ κορόιδο και παίξτο κάτι που δεν είσαι.


Δεν θέλω να πιάσω κανέναν κορόιδο......
Δεν είπα ψέματα για μένα ποτέ.....
..Δεν είπα ότι έχω τις τρελές εμπειρίες σε κανένα Ούτε ότι είμαι μόνο για χαλαρά πράγματα....απλά δεν έβαλα τη ταμπέλα θέλω σχέση επδ πίστευα ότι οσες σχεσεις ξεκίνησαν δεν ξεκίνησαν επδ υπήρχε η απαιτηση από πριν αλλά επδ κάπως βγήκε στη πορεία.....μάλλον βγήκε επειδή οι γυναίκες ήταν πιο θερμές και ενεδωσαν γρήγορα σε αντίθεση με μένα που δεν το έκανα αυτό...

Αυτό νομίζω ότι συμβαίνει και ρωτάω αν έτσι συμβαίνει η Όχι.....

Θέλω να πω ότι πες ότι κάποιος βγαίνει μια δύο φορές μαζί σου....γινεται το σεξ και ο τύπος σε ξανακάλει να ξαναβγειτε και έτσι βγαίνετε πιο συστηματικά και τηλεφωνείστε και έχετε σχέση αυτό που λέμε.....
Και ρωτάω έτσι γίνεται;;;;;

Εγώ δεν θέλω κάποιον να μου πει θέλω σχέση μαζί σου από νωρίς.....άμα δεν του βγαίνει όπως λέει η ρεμεντυ..έστω να μου πει ότι θα ήθελα να σε γνωρίσω και οπου βγει....πάρε το χρόνο σου και να βγαίνουμε να υπάρχει επικοινωνία και να έρθει φυσικά και το σεξ αργότερα....

Μάλλον τα ψάχνω αντίστροφα και γι αυτό η ρεμεντυ λέει ότι κάνω λάθος....αν εννοεί αυτό τότε υπονοεί ότι το λάθος που κάνω είναι να μην κάνω σεξ με το που γνωρίζω κάποιον...

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν ένιωσα θύμα που δεν κατάφερα να αλλάξω κάποιον....Δεν θέλω να αλλάξω κανένα......ενιωσα απογοήτευση γτ ο τελευταίος μου είπε παραπανω πράγματα τα οποία δεν τήρησε και την έκανε......Δεν τον ξανακουσα 
> 
> Κ το έχω ξαναπεί ότι έβαλα το τίτλο "με κορόιδεψε " για να κόψω αντιδρασεις.....Από εσάς 
> 
> Ωραία....Αφού λοιπόν συμφωνούμε ότι δεν έχει σημασία και κανένας δεν είπε να κάνω σεξ νωρίτερα τότε γιατί κατηγορούμαι λανθασμένα ότι λέω δήθεν πως δεν θέλω τα ζευγάρια να κάνουν σεξ....Γιατί η ρεμεντυ αυτό είπε κ εσύ είπες ότι συμφωνείς μαζί της......
> 
> Απλά αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι αφού δεν θέλω να κάνω σεξ νωρίτερα και είναι οκει....Αφού αυτό λέτε....Τότε γιατί δε βγαίνω παραπανω μαζί τους....; 
> 
> Η ρεμεντυ είπε στην αρχή αρχή....Πάνω πάνω.....ότι θα σου πω τι δεν κάνεις σωστά Αλλά δεν θα σου αρέσει! ......
> ...


Δεν θέλω να κάνω την δικηγόρο της ρεμ, δεν ξέρω τι εννοούσε ακριβώς κιόλας αλλά μπορώ να σου πω πώς το κατάλαβα εγώ και συμφώνησα.

Πρώτον δεν είδα καμιά επίθεση από την ρεμ. Εσύ το εκλαμβάνεις έτσι για τον λόγο που σου είπε από την αρχή. Επειδή αυτά που σου λέει δεν σου αρέσουν (ούτε αυτά που σου λέω εγώ). Εσύ θες να ακούσεις αυτό που καταλήγεις να λες και μόνη σου σε κάθε θρεντ. Οτι δεν φταις εσύ και ότι αυτά όλα είναι απλά τυχαία ή ο κόσμος είναι κακός. Σε καταλάβαινω, κανείς μας δεν θέλει να βγει από την ασφαλή ζώνη του, όλοι έχουμε τέτοιες αντιδράσεις όταν χρειάζεται να αλλάξουμε - παιδικές αντιδράσεις θα μου επιτρέψεις να πω- και όλοι μας θέλουμε να ακούμε οτι δεν φταίμε και δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάξουμε τίποτα αλλά θα ρθει ένας μάγος με το μαγικό του ραβδί και θα τα αλλάξει όλα αυτός.

Στην ιστορία που είπες, εγώ δεν είδα τίποτα να σου είπε και να μην το τήρησε. Αν εννοείς την δήλωση ότι θέλει σχέση που είπες κιόλας ότι το είπε μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού, τι δεν τήρησε; Μπορεί να το είπε απλά για να κόψει αντιδράσεις όπως και συ του είπες αυτά που νόμιζες πως θέλει να ακούσει για να κόψεις αντιδράσεις. Μπορεί να το εννοούσε πως θέλει σχέση αλλά να είδε πως δεν του κάνεις. Τι δεν τήρησε;;; Πού είναι η κοροίδια βρε Μιλιβα;

Επίσης συμφωνώ πως ενώ στα λόγια δείχνεις άνετη (και εδώ το κάνεις) στην ουσία δεν είσαι. Δείχνεις να κρίνεις αρνητικά όσους κάνουν γρήγορα σεξ και το κάνεις κάθε φορά και σε κάθε θρεντ. Το ίδιο ακριβώς κάνεις και σε άλλα θρεντ με θέμα φιλίες πχ για όσους έχουν πολλούς φίλους ή αλλάζουν παρεές. Μην με βάλεις να ψάχνω συγκεκριμένες φράσεις σου, βαριέμαι να το κάνω και δεν έχει και νόημα. Σου λέω απλά την αίσθηση που δίνεις σε κάποιον που δεν σε ξέρει, μόνο μέσω ενός κειμένου. Θα στο πω και χύμα με κίνδυνο να παρεξηγηθώ αγρίως. Δείχνεις να ζηλεύεις. Δεν ξέρω αν στο χει πει κανείς άλλος (στην πραγματική ζωή εννοώ όχι εδώ) αλλά ειλικρινά αυτό βγάζεις πολλές φορές μέσα από τα κείμενα σου. 

Δεν εννοώ σε καμιά περίπτωση ότι είσαι κακός άνθρωπος ή κάτι τέτοιο. Πιστεύω όμως πως έχεις φτιάξει απίστευτες άμυνες στους γύρω σου για να καλύψεις ανασφάλειες και φοβίες που δεν αντιμετωπίζεις αλλιώς. Είναι κλασική αντίδραση ανθρώπου αυτή που έχεις, όλοι ή σχεδόν όλοι έχουμε περάσει από κει κάποια στιγμή ή μπορεί ακόμα να βρικσόμαστε εκεί σε κάποιους τομείς της ζωής μας. Ξανακοίτα τα μνμ σου κάποια στιγμή ήρεμα και θα το καταλάβεις και συ γιατί είσαι έξυπνη κοπέλα. Μόλις κάποιος πάει να σου πει κάτι αμέσως το γυρνάς σε άμυνα " δεν πειράζει και μόνη μια χαρά είμαι, δεν πειράζει έχω άλλους τομείς που είμαι καλή κτλ κτλ"

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν θέλω να κάνω την δικηγόρο της ρεμ, δεν ξέρω τι εννοούσε ακριβώς κιόλας αλλά μπορώ να σου πω πώς το κατάλαβα εγώ και συμφώνησα.
> 
> Πρώτον δεν είδα καμιά επίθεση από την ρεμ. Εσύ το εκλαμβάνεις έτσι για τον λόγο που σου είπε από την αρχή. Επειδή αυτά που σου λέει δεν σου αρέσουν (ούτε αυτά που σου λέω εγώ). Εσύ θες να ακούσεις αυτό που καταλήγεις να λες και μόνη σου σε κάθε θρεντ. Οτι δεν φταις εσύ και ότι αυτά όλα είναι απλά τυχαία ή ο κόσμος είναι κακός. Σε καταλάβαινω, κανείς μας δεν θέλει να βγει από την ασφαλή ζώνη του, όλοι έχουμε τέτοιες αντιδράσεις όταν χρειάζεται να αλλάξουμε - παιδικές αντιδράσεις θα μου επιτρέψεις να πω- και όλοι μας θέλουμε να ακούμε οτι δεν φταίμε και δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάξουμε τίποτα αλλά θα ρθει ένας μάγος με το μαγικό του ραβδί και θα τα αλλάξει όλα αυτός.
> 
> Στην ιστορία που είπες, εγώ δεν είδα τίποτα να σου είπε και να μην το τήρησε. Αν εννοείς την δήλωση ότι θέλει σχέση που είπες κιόλας ότι το είπε μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού, τι δεν τήρησε; Μπορεί να το είπε απλά για να κόψει αντιδράσεις όπως και συ του είπες αυτά που νόμιζες πως θέλει να ακούσει για να κόψεις αντιδράσεις. Μπορεί να το εννοούσε πως θέλει σχέση αλλά να είδε πως δεν του κάνεις. Τι δεν τήρησε;;; Πού είναι η κοροίδια βρε Μιλιβα;
> 
> Επίσης συμφωνώ πως ενώ στα λόγια δείχνεις άνετη (και εδώ το κάνεις) στην ουσία δεν είσαι. Δείχνεις να κρίνεις αρνητικά όσους κάνουν γρήγορα σεξ και το κάνεις κάθε φορά και σε κάθε θρεντ. Το ίδιο ακριβώς κάνεις και σε άλλα θρεντ με θέμα φιλίες πχ για όσους έχουν πολλούς φίλους ή αλλάζουν παρεές. Μην με βάλεις να ψάχνω συγκεκριμένες φράσεις σου, βαριέμαι να το κάνω και δεν έχει και νόημα. Σου λέω απλά την αίσθηση που δίνεις σε κάποιον που δεν σε ξέρει, μόνο μέσω ενός κειμένου. Θα στο πω και χύμα με κίνδυνο να παρεξηγηθώ αγρίως. Δείχνεις να ζηλεύεις. Δεν ξέρω αν στο χει πει κανείς άλλος (στην πραγματική ζωή εννοώ όχι εδώ) αλλά ειλικρινά αυτό βγάζεις πολλές φορές μέσα από τα κείμενα σου. 
> 
> Δεν εννοώ σε καμιά περίπτωση ότι είσαι κακός άνθρωπος ή κάτι τέτοιο. Πιστεύω όμως πως έχεις φτιάξει απίστευτες άμυνες στους γύρω σου για να καλύψεις ανασφάλειες και φοβίες που δεν αντιμετωπίζεις αλλιώς. Είναι κλασική αντίδραση ανθρώπου αυτή που έχεις, όλοι ή σχεδόν όλοι έχουμε περάσει από κει κάποια στιγμή ή μπορεί ακόμα να βρικσόμαστε εκεί σε κάποιους τομείς της ζωής μας. Ξανακοίτα τα μνμ σου κάποια στιγμή ήρεμα και θα το καταλάβεις και συ γιατί είσαι έξυπνη κοπέλα. Μόλις κάποιος πάει να σου πει κάτι αμέσως το γυρνάς σε άμυνα " δεν πειράζει και μόνη μια χαρά είμαι, δεν πειράζει έχω άλλους τομείς που είμαι καλή κτλ κτλ"


Πάντως περα από τα υπόλοιπα μην αποκλειεις το γεγονος ότι όλοι όσοι συναντησε ήταν ότι να ναι.σε αυτήν την ηλικια τα αγόρια απόζητουν μόνο το σεξ και ένα άτομο λίγο πιο συνεσταλμενο και ντροπαλο ίσως δεν κάνει για τα γούστα τους.
Άλλωστε είναι μικρή σε ηλικία θα γνωρισει σίγουρα καποιον που να έχουν κοινά θέλω και ιδιους ρυθμους.
Χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω την δικηγόρο και εγώ της milivas νομίζω είχε αναφέρει κάπου ότι όντως ζηλεύει γιατι βλέπεις τους άλλους να κάνουν σχέση.αλλά ζηλευει πιστευω με την εννοια της αγανακτησης.και έχει δίκιο.

----------


## Remedy

αυτα ακριβως που ειπε η ελισαβετ στο τελευταιο μηνυμα, μεχρι τελειας.
εσυ δεν θελεις να ακουσεις τι σου λενε για να μην ξεβολευτεις απο την καραμελα σου "ολα καλα τα κανω και φταινε οι λιγουρηδες και οι ευκολες/απελπισμενες γυναικες που τους εχουν κακομαθει με το γρηγορο σεξ"
οσο δεν θες να δεις τι συμβαινει, 100 χρονια να ειμαστε εδω, παλιτ α ιδια θα μας λες και τα ιδια παραπονα θα εχεις απο την αδικη κενωνια.
οποιος θελει να ανοιξει τα ματια του τα ανοιγει, κι οποιος θελει να ειναι περιχαρακωμενος στους φοβους του και τις αναστολες του, μπορει να μενει εκει μεχρι να σβησει ο ηλιος. δικια σου ειναι η ζωη, περνα την οπως θελεις..

----------


## Miliva21

> Δεν θέλω να κάνω την δικηγόρο της ρεμ, δεν ξέρω τι εννοούσε ακριβώς κιόλας αλλά μπορώ να σου πω πώς το κατάλαβα εγώ και συμφώνησα.
> 
> Πρώτον δεν είδα καμιά επίθεση από την ρεμ. Εσύ το εκλαμβάνεις έτσι για τον λόγο που σου είπε από την αρχή. Επειδή αυτά που σου λέει δεν σου αρέσουν (ούτε αυτά που σου λέω εγώ). Εσύ θες να ακούσεις αυτό που καταλήγεις να λες και μόνη σου σε κάθε θρεντ. Οτι δεν φταις εσύ και ότι αυτά όλα είναι απλά τυχαία ή ο κόσμος είναι κακός. Σε καταλάβαινω, κανείς μας δεν θέλει να βγει από την ασφαλή ζώνη του, όλοι έχουμε τέτοιες αντιδράσεις όταν χρειάζεται να αλλάξουμε - παιδικές αντιδράσεις θα μου επιτρέψεις να πω- και όλοι μας θέλουμε να ακούμε οτι δεν φταίμε και δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάξουμε τίποτα αλλά θα ρθει ένας μάγος με το μαγικό του ραβδί και θα τα αλλάξει όλα αυτός.
> 
> Στην ιστορία που είπες, εγώ δεν είδα τίποτα να σου είπε και να μην το τήρησε. Αν εννοείς την δήλωση ότι θέλει σχέση που είπες κιόλας ότι το είπε μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού, τι δεν τήρησε; Μπορεί να το είπε απλά για να κόψει αντιδράσεις όπως και συ του είπες αυτά που νόμιζες πως θέλει να ακούσει για να κόψεις αντιδράσεις. Μπορεί να το εννοούσε πως θέλει σχέση αλλά να είδε πως δεν του κάνεις. Τι δεν τήρησε;;; Πού είναι η κοροίδια βρε Μιλιβα;
> 
> Επίσης συμφωνώ πως ενώ στα λόγια δείχνεις άνετη (και εδώ το κάνεις) στην ουσία δεν είσαι. Δείχνεις να κρίνεις αρνητικά όσους κάνουν γρήγορα σεξ και το κάνεις κάθε φορά και σε κάθε θρεντ. Το ίδιο ακριβώς κάνεις και σε άλλα θρεντ με θέμα φιλίες πχ για όσους έχουν πολλούς φίλους ή αλλάζουν παρεές. Μην με βάλεις να ψάχνω συγκεκριμένες φράσεις σου, βαριέμαι να το κάνω και δεν έχει και νόημα. Σου λέω απλά την αίσθηση που δίνεις σε κάποιον που δεν σε ξέρει, μόνο μέσω ενός κειμένου. Θα στο πω και χύμα με κίνδυνο να παρεξηγηθώ αγρίως. Δείχνεις να ζηλεύεις. Δεν ξέρω αν στο χει πει κανείς άλλος (στην πραγματική ζωή εννοώ όχι εδώ) αλλά ειλικρινά αυτό βγάζεις πολλές φορές μέσα από τα κείμενα σου. 
> 
> Δεν εννοώ σε καμιά περίπτωση ότι είσαι κακός άνθρωπος ή κάτι τέτοιο. Πιστεύω όμως πως έχεις φτιάξει απίστευτες άμυνες στους γύρω σου για να καλύψεις ανασφάλειες και φοβίες που δεν αντιμετωπίζεις αλλιώς. Είναι κλασική αντίδραση ανθρώπου αυτή που έχεις, όλοι ή σχεδόν όλοι έχουμε περάσει από κει κάποια στιγμή ή μπορεί ακόμα να βρικσόμαστε εκεί σε κάποιους τομείς της ζωής μας. Ξανακοίτα τα μνμ σου κάποια στιγμή ήρεμα και θα το καταλάβεις και συ γιατί είσαι έξυπνη κοπέλα. Μόλις κάποιος πάει να σου πει κάτι αμέσως το γυρνάς σε άμυνα " δεν πειράζει και μόνη μια χαρά είμαι, δεν πειράζει έχω άλλους τομείς που είμαι καλή κτλ κτλ"


Και τι είναι αυτό που η ρεμεντυ και εσύ μου λέτε ότι κανω λάθος....γιατι δεν κατάλαβα ξεκάθαρα τι θέλετε να πειτε;

Αν λες ότι θα έπρεπε να λέω από την αρχή τι θέλω τότε είπα ότι το δέχομαι και θα το τηρήσω......Από δω και πέρα......θα λέω ξεκάθαρα ότι θέλω σχέση....Τέλος...

Ναι χαλιέμαι με τους άντρες που μου κάνουν πλύση εγκεφάλου κατευθείαν με το που θα με γνωρίσουν για το σεξ και εστιάζουν μόνο εκεί γιατί για μένα ξεκάθαρα σημαίνει ότι αυτό ΜΟΝΟ τους ενδιαφέρει και τίποτα άλλο......

Ο τελευταίος με πλησίασε μια χαρα δεν μου έκανε πλύση εγκεφάλου με γνώρισε μίλησαμε χαλαρά στο πρώτο ραντεβού στο δεύτερο με ρωτούσε τι θα ήθελα ερωτικά και γενικά το πήγε πιο γλυκούλικα....το θέμα είναι όμως να είναι αληθινοί σε αυτό και όχι να υποκρινονται γλυκες χωρίς να τις νιώθουν....

Δεν ξέρουμε ρε Ελισάβετ ο τελευταίος γιατί δεν μου ξαναστειλε;; λες εσύ ότι εγώ φταίω που δεν ξεκαθάρισα οτι θελω σχέση ενώ εκείνος ήθελε και είπε να μη προσπαθήσει ξανά...

Έτσι λες μάλλον.. 

Όμως δεν ξέρουμε αν έλεγε ψέματα για να μου πει αυτό που ήθελα να ακούσω επίτηδες 

Ούτε αν εξαφανίστηκε έπδ δεν του άρεσε τελικά η επδ είχε κάτι παράλληλο....

Άρα μπορούμε να υποθέτουμε ότι θέλουμε

----------


## geodim

Κάποια στιγμή θα γνωρίσεις κάποιον που θα στο βγάλει αυτό , να θες περισσότερα , χωρίς απαραίτητα να γνωριστείτε καλά πρώτα. Στο λέει αυτό ένας εγκεφαλικός τύπος που όταν ακούει τούβλα πχ , δεν κούκου. 
Όταν μου έτυχε πρώτη φορά, άλλαξα γνώμη για αρκετά πράγματα που θεωρούσα λογικά και μετακινηθηκα πιο πολύ προς το σενάριο 'δοκιμαζουμε και βλέπουμε' από το 'να γνωριστούμε πρώτα για να υπάρξει connection'.
Γενικα η συμβουλή μου είναι αμα έχεις οποιαδήποτε ανασφάλεια όσων αφορά το σεξ, συζήτησε το με τις φίλες/φίλους σου και φυσικά με όποιον άντρα προχωρήσεις ερωτικά και μην φοβάσαι να πεις αυτά που σου αρέσουν η που δεν σου αρέσουν η που θέλεις να δοκιμάσεις.

----------


## Miliva21

> Δεν θέλω να πιάσω κανέναν κορόιδο......
> Δεν είπα ψέματα για μένα ποτέ.....
> ..Δεν είπα ότι έχω τις τρελές εμπειρίες σε κανένα Ούτε ότι είμαι μόνο για χαλαρά πράγματα....απλά δεν έβαλα τη ταμπέλα θέλω σχέση επδ πίστευα ότι οσες σχεσεις ξεκίνησαν δεν ξεκίνησαν επδ υπήρχε η απαιτηση από πριν αλλά επδ κάπως βγήκε στη πορεία.....μάλλον βγήκε επειδή οι γυναίκες ήταν πιο θερμές και ενεδωσαν γρήγορα σε αντίθεση με μένα που δεν το έκανα αυτό...
> 
> Αυτό νομίζω ότι συμβαίνει και ρωτάω αν έτσι συμβαίνει η Όχι.....
> 
> Θέλω να πω ότι πες ότι κάποιος βγαίνει μια δύο φορές μαζί σου....γινεται το σεξ και ο τύπος σε ξανακάλει να ξαναβγειτε και έτσι βγαίνετε πιο συστηματικά και τηλεφωνείστε και έχετε σχέση αυτό που λέμε.....
> Και ρωτάω έτσι γίνεται;;;;;
> 
> ...


Όποιος μπορεί να μου απαντήσει σε αυτά που ρώτησα παραπανω ....

----------


## Remedy

> Πάντως περα από τα υπόλοιπα μην αποκλειεις το γεγονος ότι όλοι όσοι συναντησε ήταν ότι να ναι.σε αυτήν την ηλικια τα αγόρια απόζητουν μόνο το σεξ και ένα άτομο λίγο πιο συνεσταλμενο και ντροπαλο ίσως δεν κάνει για τα γούστα τους.
> Άλλωστε είναι μικρή σε ηλικία θα γνωρισει σίγουρα καποιον που να έχουν κοινά θέλω και ιδιους ρυθμους.
> Χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω την δικηγόρο και εγώ της milivas νομίζω είχε αναφέρει κάπου ότι όντως ζηλεύει γιατι βλέπεις τους άλλους να κάνουν σχέση.αλλά ζηλευει πιστευω με την εννοια της αγανακτησης.και έχει δίκιο.


και συνεσταλμενα και ντροπαλα αγορια υπαρχουν. αλλα αντι να ψαξει να βρει τετοια, κολλαει στο γιατι δεν την θελουν τα "ακαταλληλα" αγορια.
εφοσον ειναι οτι ναναι, θα πρεπε να χαιρεται που φευγουν. τι να τα κανει;
δεν ειναι "οτι ναναι" ενα αγορι που στα 20- 25 θελει να κανει σεξ γρηγορα και να σκεφτει μετα αν θελει σχεση η δεν θελει. μια χαρα νορμαλ ειναι.
αλλα αν δεν ταιριαζει σε καποια γυναικα που εχει αλλους ρυθμους, απλα παει παρακατω, δεν τον βριζει ως ανωμαλο η πονηρο η απατεωνα..
απλα θελουν αλλα πραγματα απο την γνωριμια τους. δεν ειναι ο ε νας τερας και η αλλη αγια..

----------


## Georgewww

Εγώ συμφωνώ με την @αποστολια
Μια χαρά κοπέλα σε κόβω από τα λεγόμενα, αλλιώς θα το έλεγα άμα πίστευα κάτι άλλο. Με την Ελισάβετ και ρεμεντυ διαφωνώ ολίγον, δε μου αρέσει η προσέγγιση. 

Ξέρω πολύ καλά τι και πως σκέφτονται οι άντρες, εσυ καλά το πας, πολυυυυ καλά θα έλεγα, γι'αυτό και τρως άκυρο, λογικό, οι μύγες τα σκατα ψάχνουν , εσύ είσαι γύρη , περιμένεις μέλισσα ;)

Μη χαλάσεις, μην αλλάξεις, θα βρεθεί ένα καλό παιδί και τότε να δεις πόσο θα εκτιμήσει αυτή τη στάση σου. Κράτα στη θέση σου. 

Φυσικά όλοι ζηλεύουμε μια ωραία σχέση, ποιος θέλει να είναι μόνος/μόνη.

----------


## Αποστολια

> και συνεσταλμενα και ντροπαλα αγορια υπαρχουν. αλλα αντι να ψαξει να βρει τετοια, κολλαει στο γιατι δεν την θελουν τα "ακαταλληλα" αγορια.
> εφοσον ειναι οτι ναναι, θα πρεπε να χαιρεται που φευγουν. τι να τα κανει;
> δεν ειναι "οτι ναναι" ενα αγορι που στα 20- 25 θελει να κανει σεξ γρηγορα και να σκεφτει μετα αν θελει σχεση η δεν θελει. μια χαρα νορμαλ ειναι.
> αλλα αν δεν ταιριαζει σε καποια γυναικα που εχει αλλους ρυθμους, απλα παει παρακατω, δεν τον βριζει ως ανωμαλο η πονηρο η απατεωνα..
> απλα θελουν αλλα πραγματα απο την γνωριμια τους. δεν ειναι ο ε νας τερας και η αλλη αγια..


Το ότι να ναι το είπα με την εννοια ότι δεν μπορεί να σου λέει η άλλη θέλω σχέση και εσύ να της λες εντάξει με σκοπό το σεξ και μετά μην τον ειδατε.
Καλό είναι και στα 20 και στα 25 αλλά και στα 45 να σου ξεκαθαριζει ο άλλος ότι θέλει σεξ.να ξέρεις και εσυ τι σου γινεται.γιατί ότι άλλο σου πει και είναι ψευδες μπορείς ανετα να τον χαρακτηρισεις πονηρό και απατεώνα.

----------


## Miliva21

> και συνεσταλμενα και ντροπαλα αγορια υπαρχουν. αλλα αντι να ψαξει να βρει τετοια, κολλαει στο γιατι δεν την θελουν τα "ακαταλληλα" αγορια.
> εφοσον ειναι οτι ναναι, θα πρεπε να χαιρεται που φευγουν. τι να τα κανει;
> δεν ειναι "οτι ναναι" ενα αγορι που στα 20- 25 θελει να κανει σεξ γρηγορα και να σκεφτει μετα αν θελει σχεση η δεν θελει. μια χαρα νορμαλ ειναι.
> αλλα αν δεν ταιριαζει σε καποια γυναικα που εχει αλλους ρυθμους, απλα παει παρακατω, δεν τον βριζει ως ανωμαλο η πονηρο η απατεωνα..
> απλα θελουν αλλα πραγματα απο την γνωριμια τους. δεν ειναι ο ε νας τερας και η αλλη αγια..


Να σου πω και εγώ αυτά τα αγόρια θέλω αλλά δεν με πλησιάζουν .....Μήπως επδ δεν είναι τόσο τολμηρά να κάνουν το βήμα να προσεγγίσουν μια κοπέλα;

Κανείς λάθος το είπα και το ξαναλέω ότι δεν έβρισα κανέναν άντρα επδ θέλει γρήγορα σεξ...ουτρ λαμογια τους ειπα ουτε καθαρματα οπως διατυμπανιζεις ...είπα απλά ότι ξενερώνω μαζί τους για τι δείχνουν να θέλουν μόνο αυτό....

Βρίζω όσους θέλουν σεξ και γίνονται προσβλητικόι σε μια κοπέλα που δεν πάει με τα νερά τους.... Αυτό και μόνο....Ο νοών νοειτω.......
Άμα κατάλαβες κατάλαβες....Δεν σε έχω για χαζή
Εσύ προσπαθεις να με βγάλεις χαζή ......

Όταν του άλλου του λες ότι πέρασε καιρός από την προηγούμενη σχέση κ εκείνος πάει να σκάσει στα γέλια γτ σε θεωρεί ξενέρωτη η ο επόμενος σε λέει σεμνοτυφη πχ επδ δεν θες να ξεμοναχιαστεις μαζί του ακόμα δεν τον γνώρισες....ναιι τους βρίζω και τους λέω μαλακές...

Όχι επειδή θελουν νωρις σεξ αλλα επδ είναι προσβλητικόι και δεν σέβονται τι θέλει μια κοπέλα....

Εντάξει αρκετά μας είπες ....μια χαρά διαστρεβλώσες όλα όσα είπα για να με βγάλεις πουριτανη και ότι μισω τους άντρες ....φτάνει τώρα

----------


## Georgewww

> Να σου πω και εγώ αυτά τα αγόρια θέλω αλλά δεν με πλησιάζουν .....Μήπως επδ δεν είναι τόσο τολμηρά να κάνουν το βήμα να προσεγγίσουν μια κοπέλα;
> 
> Κανείς λάθος το είπα και το ξαναλέω ότι δεν έβρισα κανέναν άντρα επδ θέλει γρήγορα σεξ...είπα απλά ότι ξενερώνω μαζί τους για τι δείχνουν να θέλουν μόνο αυτό....
> 
> Βρίζω όσους θέλουν σεξ και γίνονται προσβλητικόι σε μια κοπέλα που δεν πάει με τα νερά τους.... Αυτό και μόνο....Ο νοών νοειτω.......
> Άμα κατάλαβες κατάλαβες....Δεν σε έχω για χαζή


Έχω 2 φίλους Αθήνα τέτοιους , να σου κανονίσω ραντεβού ;) Ιδικά ο ένας, πιο πιθανό είναι να γίνεις λεσβία παρά να σε κοροιδεψει :) αλλά είναι 34 , εσύ είπες 25 είσαι? Πιο καλό παιδί δεν έχω , πραγματικά , φίλος και τον ξέρω καλά :)

Βρε να κάνουμε ένα thread προξενιό? Θα λέμε το χαρακτήρα μας και τι θέλουμε και θα κανονίζουμε κονέ :) σαν tinder αλλά έχω με πρώτο κριτήριο την εμφάνηση αλλά τα κοινά του χαρακτήρα :) 

Αφού δε βοηθάν οι φίλοι, ας βοηθήσουμε οι συμπασχοντες

----------


## believeInYourself

Κακό δεν είναι ένας άντρας οποιασδήποτε ηλικίας να θέλει σεξ γρήγορα ή να θέλει σχέση μόνο για το σεξ, κακό είναι να είναι με κάποια και να τη φλωμώνει στο ψέμα για αγάπες κι έρωτες. Σε εσάς τις γυναίκες αρέσουν αυτά, τι να κάνουμε; Ας ψάξει όμως ο καθένας το αντίστοιχο του, ας υπάρχει ειλικρίνεια. Γιατί πολλές φορές τις μαλακίες του/της κάθε πρώην, τις βρίσκει μπροστά του ο επόμενος/η. Εννοείται βέβαια πως ο καθένας είναι υπεύθυνος για τις επιλογές του. Δε γίνεται να μας φταίνε μια ζωή οι άλλοι.

----------


## elisabet

> Όποιος μπορεί να μου απαντήσει σε αυτά που ρώτησα παραπανω ....


Α εμένα ρωτούσες , δεν το πρόσεξα με τόσα που λέμε.

Όχι, το αν θα προκύψει σχέση ή όχι, δεν εξαρτάται από το πόσο γρήγορα ενδίδει μια γυναίκα . (ακόμα κι αυτό πόσο χάλια έκφραση...πάλι λες κ η κοπέλα κάνει την τιμή στον άλλον ακούγεται και μόνο από την λέξη). Αν εσύ πχ τώρα συνεχίσεις να φέρεσαι όπως φέρεσαι κι αλλάξεις μόνο αυτό το κόμματι κι αρχίσεις και κάνεις σεξ απτο πρώτο ραντεβού , πάλι θα φεύγουν μετά και εσύ θα καταλήξεις στο συμπέρασμα πως ορίστε πήραν αυτό που ήθελαν κι έφυγαν.

Στο παράδειγμα που λες τώρα δεν κατάλαβα την ερώτηση. Ρωτάς προσωπικά εμένα πόσο γρήγορα προχωράω πχ για να πω πως έχω σχέση;

----------


## Remedy

> Το ότι να ναι το είπα με την εννοια ότι δεν μπορεί να σου λέει η άλλη θέλω σχέση και εσύ να της λες εντάξει με σκοπό το σεξ και μετά μην τον ειδατε.
> Καλό είναι και στα 20 και στα 25 αλλά και στα 45 να σου ξεκαθαριζει ο άλλος ότι θέλει σεξ.να ξέρεις και εσυ τι σου γινεται.γιατί ότι άλλο σου πει και είναι ψευδες μπορείς ανετα να τον χαρακτηρισεις πονηρό και απατεώνα.


φυσικα, συμφωνω.
το να μην σου λεει ομως οτι δεν θελει σχεση γιατι ΔΕΝ το ξερει, εφοσον μολις σε γνωρισε !!! δεν ειναι κακο, ουτε απατεωνια.
αν το ξερει εξ αρχης οτι θελει μονο σεξ και τπτ αλλο, ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και πρεπει να το πει.
σου λεω ομως , οτι στις πιο πολλες περιπτωσεις, απλα δεν ισχυει. οι ανθρωποι κανουν γνωριμιες και κρινουν στην πορεια αν θελουν κατι παραπανω η οχι.

----------


## Miliva21

> φυσικα, συμφωνω.
> το να μην σου λεει ομως οτι δεν θελει σχεση γιατι ΔΕΝ το ξερει, εφοσον μολις σε γνωρισε !!! δεν ειναι κακο, ουτε απατεωνια.
> αν το ξερει εξ αρχης οτι θελει μονο σεξ και τπτ αλλο, ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και πρεπει να το πει.
> σου λεω ομως , οτι στις πιο πολλες περιπτωσεις, απλα δεν ισχυει. οι ανθρωποι κανουν γνωριμιες και κρινουν στην πορεια αν θελουν κατι παραπανω η οχι.


Ούτε εγώ είπα ότι είναι απατεωνιά να μη σου πει κάποιος ότι θέλει σχέση........Δεν διαβάζεις καλά αυτά που γράφω......διαστρεβλώνεις τα λόγια μου συνεχώς.....ας μου πει τουλάχιστον δεν ξέρω αν θέλω σχέση από σένα τουλάχιστον ας γνωριστούμε και βλέπουμε πως θα κυλήσει.......το έχω γράψει ξεκάθαρα παραπανω........άλλο αυτό και άλλο να σου τη πέσει ο άλλος ωμά....

----------


## Remedy

> Ούτε εγώ είπα ότι είναι απατεωνιά να μη σου πει κάποιος ότι θέλει σχέση........Δεν διαβάζεις καλά αυτά που γράφω......διαστρεβλώνεις τα λόγια μου συνεχώς.....ας μου πει τουλάχιστον δεν ξέρω αν θέλω σχέση από σένα τουλάχιστον ας γνωριστούμε και βλέπουμε πως θα κυλήσει.......το έχω γράψει ξεκάθαρα παραπανω........άλλο αυτό και άλλο να σου τη πέσει ο άλλος ωμά....


και να σου την πεσει, ωμα, ειναι μια επιλογη.
δεν θα του κατσεις αφου δεν θες!!! αλλα ουτε θα αρχισεις τις υπεκφυγες. απλα θα πας παρακατω , χωρις να προβληαμτιζεσαι αν εχει προβλημα αυτος.

----------


## Αποστολια

> φυσικα, συμφωνω.
> το να μην σου λεει ομως οτι δεν θελει σχεση γιατι ΔΕΝ το ξερει, εφοσον μολις σε γνωρισε !!! δεν ειναι κακο, ουτε απατεωνια.
> αν το ξερει εξ αρχης οτι θελει μονο σεξ και τπτ αλλο, ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και πρεπει να το πει.
> σου λεω ομως , οτι στις πιο πολλες περιπτωσεις, απλα δεν ισχυει. οι ανθρωποι κανουν γνωριμιες και κρινουν στην πορεια αν θελουν κατι παραπανω η οχι.


Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει στις πιο πολλες περιπτωσεις.εμένα μου έτυχε παντρεμενος με παιδιά που το επαιζε ελευθερος και όχι μόνο μου έταζε σχέση αλλα μου έλεγε αν θες στο μελλον κάποια στιγμή παντρευομαστε.χωρίς να έχω αναφέρει εγώ πουθενά ότι θέλω γάμο. Απλά του είπα δεν θέλω μόνο σεξ θέλω σχέση. Ε από εκεί και έπειτα καταλαβαινεις γιατί πράγμα μιλάμε. 
Συμφωνώ ότι όταν ξεκινας κάτι δεν ξέρεις αν θα σου βγει για μάκροχρονια σχέση. Αλλά ξερεις σίγουρα αν θες να ξεκινησεις για σεξ η κάτι παραπανω στο μελλον.
Τώρα στην περιπτωση της milivas την είδε του άρεσε την φλερταρε.μετά τι μπορεί να έκανε η κοπέλα και εξαφανιστηκε?αυτό αναρωτιεται.ούτε πουρατινη είναι ούτε έχει λάθος αντιληψη για τις σχέσεις και το σεξ.απλά και εγώ την ίδια απορία θα έιχα αν ήμουν στην θέση της.και της είπε μάλιστα ότι θέλει και σχέση.

----------


## Remedy

ουτε θα του πεις οτι θελεις σχεση φυσικα!!! θα του πεις οτι εσυ δεν εχεις διαθεση για σεξ. απλα πραγματα.
θα παει παρακατω. ε γιατι να μην παει;;; αφου θελετε αλλα πραγματα!
μπορει και να μην παει απρακατω ομως και να σου πει οτι αφου δεν θες σεξ, ας κανετε παρεα.

----------


## Miliva21

> και να σου την πεσει, ωμα, ειναι μια επιλογη.
> δεν θα του κατσεις αφου δεν θες!!! αλλα ουτε θα αρχισεις τις υπεκφυγες. απλα θα πας παρακατω , χωρις να προβληαμτιζεσαι αν εχει προβλημα αυτος.


Τεσπα .....μάλλον ψάχνουμε ψύλλους στα άχυρα και για αυτο μπερδευόμαστε.......Και τσάμπα μου φαίνεται ότι παιδευω και το μυαλό μου......

Εγώ θα λεω ξεκάθαρα πλέον από την αρχή ότι θέλω σχέση με το κίνδυνο να φύγουν η να και να μου το παίξουν γλυκούληδες ....και δεν θα αφήνω τα πράγματα φλου.....και ότι γίνει ας γίνει

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει στις πιο πολλες περιπτωσεις.εμένα μου έτυχε παντρεμενος με παιδιά που το επαιζε ελευθερος και όχι μόνο μου έταζε σχέση αλλα μου έλεγε αν θες στο μελλον κάποια στιγμή παντρευομαστε.χωρίς να έχω αναφέρει εγώ πουθενά ότι θέλω γάμο. Απλά του είπα δεν θέλω μόνο σεξ θέλω σχέση. Ε από εκεί και έπειτα καταλαβαινεις γιατί πράγμα μιλάμε. 
> Συμφωνώ ότι όταν ξεκινας κάτι δεν ξέρεις αν θα σου βγει για μάκροχρονια σχέση. Αλλά ξερεις σίγουρα αν θες να ξεκινησεις για σεξ η κάτι παραπανω στο μελλον.
> Τώρα στην περιπτωση της milivas την είδε του άρεσε την φλερταρε.μετά τι μπορεί να έκανε η κοπέλα και εξαφανιστηκε?αυτό αναρωτιεται.ούτε πουρατινη είναι ούτε έχει λάθος αντιληψη για τις σχέσεις και το σεξ.απλά και εγώ την ίδια απορία θα έιχα αν ήμουν στην θέση της.


αποστολια, σε βρισκω αδιαβαστη και σε παραπεμπω στο κεφαλαι νο 1.
ειπα
ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΔΡΕς ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΑΝ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥς ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΕΙ, ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΕΣΜΕΥΜΕΝΟΥΣ.
οι δεσμευμενοι ειναι Χ εξ αρχης. δεν το συζητω.

----------


## Miliva21

> Έχω 2 φίλους Αθήνα τέτοιους , να σου κανονίσω ραντεβού ;) Ιδικά ο ένας, πιο πιθανό είναι να γίνεις λεσβία παρά να σε κοροιδεψει :) αλλά είναι 34 , εσύ είπες 25 είσαι? Πιο καλό παιδί δεν έχω , πραγματικά , φίλος και τον ξέρω καλά :)
> 
> Βρε να κάνουμε ένα thread προξενιό? Θα λέμε το χαρακτήρα μας και τι θέλουμε και θα κανονίζουμε κονέ :) σαν tinder αλλά έχω με πρώτο κριτήριο την εμφάνηση αλλά τα κοινά του χαρακτήρα :) 
> 
> Αφού δε βοηθάν οι φίλοι, ας βοηθήσουμε οι συμπασχοντες


Χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Remedy

> Τεσπα .....μάλλον ψάχνουμε ψύλλους στα άχυρα και για αυτο μπερδευόμαστε.......Και τσάμπα μου φαίνεται ότι παιδευω και το μυαλό μου......
> 
> Εγώ θα λεω ξεκάθαρα πλέον τι θέλω....και δεν θα αφήνω τα πράγματα φλου.....και ότι γίνει ας γίνει


καλα που το καταλαβες..

υ.γ. δεν θα λες κατι μακροπροθεσμο, οτι θες να παντρευτεις πχ. θα λες ειλικρινα ΤΟ ΑΜΕΣΟ που θελεις.
πχ, σου λεει παμε καπου μονοι μας γιατι εδω δεν μπορω να σε φιλησω, αν δεν θες, δεν θα απαντησεις οτι δενε χετε σχεση, θα του πεις, εγω δεν θελω να ξεμοναχιασοτυμε, θελω να γνωριστουμε καλυτερα.

----------


## Georgewww

> αποστολια, σε βρισκω αδιαβαστη και σε παραπεμπω στο κεφαλαι νο 1.
> ειπα
> ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΔΡΕς ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΑΝ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥς ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΕΙ, ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΕΣΜΕΥΜΕΝΟΥΣ.
> οι δεσμευμενοι ειναι Χ εξ αρχης. δεν το συζητω.


Είμαι άντρας 35 έχω είχα και ελπίζω να έχω και φίλους και φίλες και σχέσεις με διάφορες γυναίκες, διαφωνώ κάθετα, δεν είναι καθόλου έτσι. :) 

Πολλοί ΔΕΝ θέλουν σχέση ακόμα και αν είσαι το άλλο τους μισό, δε θα το δουν καν δε θα το καταλάβουν. Δε θα δώσουν ευκαιρία. Λήγει σε 1 βδομάδα ο,τι και αν κάνεις :)

Άρα όχι δεν θέλουν όλοι οι μη παντρεμένοι σχέση.

----------


## Αποστολια

> αποστολια, σε βρισκω αδιαβαστη και σε παραπεμπω στο κεφαλαι νο 1.
> ειπα
> ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΔΡΕς ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΑΝ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥς ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΕΙ, ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΕΣΜΕΥΜΕΝΟΥΣ.
> οι δεσμευμενοι ειναι Χ εξ αρχης. δεν το συζητω.


Και που θα ξέρουμε remedy μου ότι είναι παντρεμενοι?θα μυρίσουμε τα νύχια μας?και που ξέρουμε ότι και το παιδί που βγηκε η miliva ήταν ελευθερος?ανετα μπορεί να ήταν παντρεμένος η αρραβωνιασμενος η απλά να είχε κι άλλη σχέση. Και τώρα καθεται η κοπέλα και αναρωριεται τι να έκανε λάθος ενώ μπορει το λαθος να ήταν όλο δικό του.υποθέσεις κάνουνε όλοι εδώ. Αλλά δεν μπορούμε να λέμε με τόσο απολυτο τρόπο ότι κάποιος είναι λάθος αν δεν γνωρίζουμε και την απέναντι πλευρα.

----------


## Miliva21

> καλα που το καταλαβες..
> 
> υ.γ. δεν θα λες κατι μακροπροθεσμο, οτι θες να παντρευτεις πχ. θα λες ειλικρινα ΤΟ ΑΜΕΣΟ που θελεις.
> πχ, σου λεει παμε καπου μονοι μας γιατι εδω δεν μπορω να σε φιλησω, αν δεν θες, δεν θα απαντησεις οτι δενε χετε σχεση, θα του πεις, εγω δεν θελω να ξεμοναχιασοτυμε, θελω να γνωριστουμε καλυτερα.


Συγγνώμη που σου την είπα πριν αλλά με έσκασες.....
Κατάλαβα τι θες να μου πεις....να μην βλέπω επιθετικά τους άντρες που θέλουν σεξ και το λένε....Ναι έχεις δίκιο μπορεί να είναι χίλιες φορές πιο αληθινοί από άλλους.....ωστόσο υπάρχει και μια στοιχειώδη ευγένεια για να θέσεις αυτό που θες .....Αλλά έλα στη θέση μου όταν σε προσβάλουν γι αυτά που θες θα το πάρεις αμυντικά δεν γίνεται..........Δεν είπα ότι εγώ δεν κάνω λάθος..όντως μπορεί να τους μπερδεύω... Αλλά είμαι σίγουρη ότι κανένας δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε και πολύ από αυτούς που έχω βγει να το παλέψουν λίγο.....το μέλλον θα δείξει......Δεν είπα ότι εγώ ξέρω να χειρίζομαι κατάστασεις....μπορει Όχι.....μάλλον για να μην μπορώ να τα καταφέρω σε αυτούς τους τομείς....απλά δεν θέλω να σκέφτομαι ότι εγώ έκανα λάθος επδ δεν έκαναν κάτι που δεν μου βγήκε.....Και αν το έκανα η αν ήμουν άλλος τύπος γυναίκας θα ήταν πιο εύκολα τα πράγματα 
Τεσπα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Η σχέση που έχω τωρα μου ζήτησε σχεση με αποκλειστηκοτητα πριν ολοκληρώσουμε. Μην εισαι κάθετη σε αυτα που λες. Το σεξ δεν ειναι το παν


> μαλλον δεν καταλαβες.
> εγω δεν μιλαω για ελευθερες σχεσεις.
> μιλαω για κανονικες δεσμευτικες σχεσεις.
> αλλα λεω, οτι και οι πιο σοβαρες και μακροχρονιες σχεσεις, ΞΕΚΙΝΑΝΕ ΜΕΤΑ απο μια γνωριμια που περιλαμβανει τα παντα και διασκεδαση και μοιρασματα και σεξ ομως.
> κανενας δεν ξεκιναει μια σχεση αν δεν εχει κανει σεξ με τον αλλον, ΟΣΟ κι αν αργησει αυτο.
> ναι, μπορει να βγαινεις πολυ καιρο και να κανεις μονο βολτες και συζητησεις, δεν θα σκεφτεις ποτε οτι ειναι σχεση αυτο ομως, ουτε κανεις θα προτεινει "σχεση" σε μια κοπελα αν δεν εχουν κανει ΚΑΙ σεξ.
> κι αυτο δενε χει να κανει με το ποσο γρηγορα θα γινει.
> η κοπελια μας εδω, εχει στο μυαλο της καποιον που θα της ζητησει να κανουν σχεση χωρις να εχουν καμια επαφη. αυτο δεν γινεται απλα. μπορει να αργησει, ναι. καποιος που θα ενδιαφερθει πολυ για εκεινην, θα την περιμενει οσο χρειαστει, αλλα δεν θα θεωρει οτι εχουν"σχεση", αν δεν προχωρησει η γνωριμια τους. αυτο ειπα.

----------


## Remedy

> Και που θα ξέρουμε remedy μου ότι είναι παντρεμενοι?θα μυρίσουμε τα νύχια μας?και που ξέρουμε ότι και το παιδί που βγηκε η miliva ήταν ελευθερος?ανετα μπορεί να ήταν παντρεμένος η αρραβωνιασμενος η απλά να είχε κι άλλη σχέση. Και τώρα καθεται η κοπέλα και αναρωριεται τι να έκανε λάθος ενώ μπορει το λαθος να ήταν όλο δικό του.υποθέσεις κάνουνε όλοι εδώ. Αλλά δεν μπορούμε να λέμε με τόσο απολυτο τρόπο ότι κάποιος είναι λάθος αν δεν γνωρίζουμε και την απέναντι πλευρα.


μα φυσικα και μπορει να ηταν δεσμευμενος.
κι αυτο το ειπα εξ αρχης.
λεω οταν ειναι εν γνωσει σου, η αν σου εχει πει ψεματα ΜΟΛΙΣ το μαθεις, ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΖΕΣΑΙ. δεν το διαπραγματευεσαι, αν ειναι πολυ η λιγο παντρεμενος κι αν θα θελε να σε παντρευτει μετα το διαζυγιο (που δεν θια παρει ποτε).

----------


## Miliva21

> ουτε θα του πεις οτι θελεις σχεση φυσικα!!! θα του πεις οτι εσυ δεν εχεις διαθεση για σεξ. απλα πραγματα.
> θα παει παρακατω. ε γιατι να μην παει;;; αφου θελετε αλλα πραγματα!
> μπορει και να μην παει απρακατω ομως και να σου πει οτι αφου δεν θες σεξ, ας κανετε παρεα.


Δεν είπα ότι δεν έχω διάθεση για σεξ .......Δεν θέλω να τους πω αυτό....Είναι ψέματα....θα τους πω ψέματα και λογικό μετά να μην ξανά βγούν μαζί μου γιατί θα νομίζουν ότι θέλω να είμαστε φίλοι

----------


## Remedy

> Η σχέση που έχω τωρα μου ζήτησε σχεση με αποκλειστηκοτητα πριν ολοκληρώσουμε. Μην εισαι κάθετη σε αυτα που λες. Το σεξ δεν ειναι το παν


δεν ειπα ποτε οτι ειναι το παν. αλλα οτι ειναι απαραιτητο σε μια σχεση ερωτικη.
αν ειναι φιλικη η ξεκινησει σαν φιλικη, αλλαζει.
ειπα οτι ειναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ να το θελησει καποιος γρηγορα αν σε γουσταρει. κι αν σε γουσταρει ακομα πιο πολυ, μπορει και να σε περιμενει οσο θελεις.

----------


## Αποστολια

> μα φυσικα και μπορει να ηταν δεσμευμενος.
> κι αυτο το ειπα εξ αρχης.
> λεω οταν ειναι εν γνωσει σου, η αν σου εχει πει ψεματα ΜΟΛΙΣ το μαθεις, ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΖΕΣΑΙ. δεν το διαπραγματευεσαι, αν ειναι πολυ η λιγο παντρεμενος κι αν θα θελε να σε παντρευτει μετα το διαζυγιο (που δεν θια παρει ποτε).


Εδω όμως μιλάμε για αγνοια της κοπέλας. Ο τυπος.ήρθε και έφυγε χωρίς καμία εξηγηση.
Γι αυτό λέω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να την 《κατηγορουμε》τόσο.ίσως να μην είναι το φταιξιμο δικός της και να μη χειριστηκε τίποτε λαθος.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> δεν ειπα ποτε οτι ειναι το παν. αλλα οτι ειναι απαραιτητο σε μια σχεση ερωτικη.
> αν ειναι φιλικη η ξεκινησει σαν φιλικη, αλλαζει.
> ειπα οτι ειναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ να το θελησει καποιος γρηγορα αν σε γουσταρει. κι αν σε γουσταρει ακομα πιο πολυ, μπορει και να σε περιμενει οσο θελεις.


Ειπες οτι αν δεν κανεις σεξ δεν σου ζητάει ο αλλος σχέση και ανέφερα το δικο μου παράδειγμα που ζητησε δίχως νσ έχουμε ολοκληρώσει

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν είπα ότι δεν έχω διάθεση για σεξ .......Δεν θέλω να τους πω αυτό....Είναι ψέματα....θα τους πω ψέματα και λογικό μετά να μην ξανά βγούν μαζί μου γιατί θα νομίζουν ότι θέλω να είμαστε φίλοι


οχι για σεξ γενικα.
οτι δεν εχεις διαθεση για σεξ ΑΜΕΣΑ. περι αυτου δεν προκειται;
αν δεν θελεις, δεν χρειαζονται δικαιολογιες. λες απλα, εγω παλι θελω να σε γνωρισω καλυτερα.
και σ οποιον αρεσει.

----------


## elisabet

> Ειπες οτι αν δεν κανεις σεξ δεν σου ζητάει ο αλλος σχέση και ανέφερα το δικο μου παράδειγμα που ζητησε δίχως νσ έχουμε ολοκληρώσει


Ε δεν είναι και ο κανόνας πάντως αυτό. Μάλλον εξαίρεση.
Και μένα μου χει τύχει να μου ζητήσει άνθρωπος σχέση χωρίς να έχουμε βρεθεί καν, χωρίς να με έχει δει, επειδή έτυχε και μιλήσαμε κάποιες φορές στο τηλέφωνο για κάποιο κοινό θέμα που είχαμε. Αυτό τι σημαίνει; Οτι οι άνθρωποι ζητάνε σχέση χωρίς να έχουν ειδωθεί; Κάποιοι ζητάνε και γάμο χωρίς να έχει προηγηθεί σχέση.

----------


## Georgewww

Τώρα σοβαρά, πιστεύετε ότι ένας άντρας που είναι πχ ένα χρόνο μόνος του ( γιατί αν πραγματικά ψάχνει σχέση θα του πάρει τουλάχιστον τόσο) θα βρει την κοπέλα που του κάνει και θα την εγκαταλείψει επειδή δε του κάθησε μετά από 5 ραντεβού ή 2-3 μήνες; Χαχαχα πλάκα κάνετε. Καλύτερα να τον χάσεις αυτόν, τόσο χαζο άνδρα δε θες :)

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ε δεν είναι και ο κανόνας πάντως αυτό. Μάλλον εξαίρεση.
> Και μένα μου χει τύχει να μου ζητήσει άνθρωπος σχέση χωρίς να έχουμε βρεθεί καν, χωρίς να με έχει δει, επειδή έτυχε και μιλήσαμε κάποιες φορές στο τηλέφωνο για κάποιο κοινό θέμα που είχαμε. Αυτό τι σημαίνει; Οτι οι άνθρωποι ζητάνε σχέση χωρίς να έχουν ειδωθεί; Κάποιοι ζητάνε και γάμο χωρίς να έχει προηγηθεί σχέση.


Θεωρω οτι δεν ειναι και τόσο σπάνιο γιατί μου έχει συμβεί τις περισσότερες φορές.

----------


## Eagle guy

Ποστ για αρρώστιες-ενοχλήσεις-πόνους 1-5 σελίδες. Ποστ για σχέσεις-σεξ-μπακουριά κλπ ήδη 18 σελίδες και αυξάνεται συνεχώς!

----------


## elisabet

> Τώρα σοβαρά, πιστεύετε ότι ένας άντρας που είναι πχ ένα χρόνο μόνος του ( γιατί αν πραγματικά ψάχνει σχέση θα του πάρει τουλάχιστον τόσο) θα βρει την κοπέλα που του κάνει και θα την εγκαταλείψει επειδή δε του κάθησε μετά από 5 ραντεβού ή 2-3 μήνες; Χαχαχα πλάκα κάνετε. Καλύτερα να τον χάσεις αυτόν, τόσο χαζο άνδρα δε θες :)


Βρε george αλήθεια έχεις κατάλαβει οτι είσαι εκτός θέματος τόση ώρα;;

Ποιος είπε ότι ένας άντρας θα βρει την κοπέλα που θέλει αλλά θα την αφήσει επειδή δεν έκαναν σεξ στο δευτερο ή στο τρίτο ραντεβου; Αλήθεια τώρα, πεςμου πού το είδες αυτό να το αναφέρει κάποιος.

----------


## Miliva21

> Ποστ για αρρώστιες-ενοχλήσεις-πόνους 1-5 σελίδες. Ποστ για σχέσεις-σεξ-μπακουριά κλπ ήδη 18 σελίδες και αυξάνεται συνεχώς!


Έλα ντε .....τι μαλακιες μας τραβάνε και σκοτωνόμαστε .......Είμαστε για κλάματα ......

----------


## elisabet

> Θεωρω οτι δεν ειναι και τόσο σπάνιο γιατί μου έχει συμβεί τις περισσότερες φορές.


Τι να πω...ίσως. 'Εγώ βασικά για να είμαι ειλικρινής μετά το δημοτικό δεν μου έχει τύχει γενικά να μου ζητήσουν πολλοί σχέση. Απλά πρόεκυπτε όταν ήταν να προκύψει. Δεν θυμάμαι να κάναμε κι ολόκληρη συζήτηση γιαυτό το θέμα δηλαδή ή να υπέγραφε αίτηση ο άλλος.

----------


## Georgewww

> Βρε george αλήθεια έχεις κατάλαβει οτι είσαι εκτός θέματος τόση ώρα;;
> 
> Ποιος είπε ότι ένας άντρας θα βρει την κοπέλα που θέλει αλλά θα την αφήσει επειδή δεν έκαναν σεξ στο δευτερο ή στο τρίτο ραντεβου; Αλήθεια τώρα, πεςμου πού το είδες αυτό να το αναφέρει κάποιος.


Στο #254 στο τέλος. Αλλά και σε πολλά άλλα σημεία , υποψιάζεται μην είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα. ( Που φυσικά της λέμε ότι δεν είναι)

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Τι να πω...ίσως. 'Εγώ βασικά για να είμαι ειλικρινής μετά το δημοτικό δεν μου έχει τύχει γενικά να μου ζητήσουν πολλοί σχέση. Απλά πρόεκυπτε όταν ήταν να προκύψει. Δεν θυμάμαι να κάναμε κι ολόκληρη συζήτηση γιαυτό το θέμα δηλαδή ή να υπέγραφε αίτηση ο άλλος.


Εγω ξεκαθαριζα πάντα ότι δεν ενδιαφερομουν για κατι ελεύθερο οποτε ο αλλος μπορεί να περίμενε και ενα μηνα. Μέσα σε αυτόν τον μηνα οταν τον αλλον τον βλέπεις κάθε μέρα καλο ειναι να βάλεις τη ταμπέλα της σχέσης για να ξέρεις οτι ανήκεις καπου και δεν εισαι πλέον ελεύθερος να κανεις ότι θες

----------


## Αποστολια

[QUOTE=Eagle guy;1051432]Ποστ για αρρώστιες-ενοχλήσεις-πόνους 1-5 σελίδες. Ποστ για σχέσεις-σεξ-μπακουριά κλπ ήδη 18 σελίδες και αυξάνεται συνεχώς

Κοιτα καλύτερα να γεμιζε η σελίδα με θέματα σχεσεων πάρα με τα υπολοιπα.το γεγονος ότι αυτά τα θέματα εχουν 1εως5 σελίδες είναι καλό γιατί σημαινει ότι λιγοι έχουν παρόμοια θέματα να αντιμετωπισουν.τώρα αν με ρωτήσει ο άλλος τι ειναι σχιζιφρενεια δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω ενώ εδώ κουτσα στραβά κάτι θα πούμε είναι δεν είναι μαλακια.
Να έυχεσαι μόνο τέτοια θέματα να συζηταμε από εδώ και πέρα κι ας τα θεωρείς ανοητα

----------


## Georgewww

> Εγω ξεκαθαριζα πάντα ότι δεν ενδιαφερομουν για κατι ελεύθερο οποτε ο αλλος μπορεί να περίμενε και ενα μηνα. Μέσα σε αυτόν τον μηνα οταν τον αλλον τον βλέπεις κάθε μέρα καλο ειναι να βάλεις τη ταμπέλα της σχέσης για να ξέρεις οτι ανήκεις καπου και δεν εισαι πλέον ελεύθερος να κανεις ότι θες


Βρες μήπως είσαι εγώ σε θηλυκό; Χαχα
Πολύ συμφωνώ μαζί σου θα σεχω υπόψιν για κουμπάρα αφού είσαι δεσμευμένη. 

Είναι όντως τόσο απλό όπως το γράφει η φαντασία, φίλτρο είναι. Ο θέλω να περάσω απλά καλά θα βαρεθεί και θα φύγει, άσε που θα τον καταλάβεις μετά από τόσα ραντεβού. Οπότε θα μένουν αυτά που σε ενδιαφέρουν, φίλτρο.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Βρες μήπως είσαι εγώ σε θηλυκό; Χαχα
> Πολύ συμφωνώ μαζί σου θα σεχω υπόψιν για κουμπάρα αφού είσαι δεσμευμένη. 
> 
> Είναι όντως τόσο απλό όπως το γράφει η φαντασία, φίλτρο είναι. Ο θέλω να περάσω απλά καλά θα βαρεθεί και θα φύγει, άσε που θα τον καταλάβεις μετά από τόσα ραντεβού. Οπότε θα μένουν αυτά που σε ενδιαφέρουν, φίλτρο.


Μπορεί να είμαστε αδέρφια.. Ο πατηρ ηταν ναυτικος μια περίοδο

----------


## elisabet

> Εγω ξεκαθαριζα πάντα ότι δεν ενδιαφερομουν για κατι ελεύθερο οποτε ο αλλος μπορεί να περίμενε και ενα μηνα. Μέσα σε αυτόν τον μηνα οταν τον αλλον τον βλέπεις κάθε μέρα καλο ειναι να βάλεις τη ταμπέλα της σχέσης για να ξέρεις οτι ανήκεις καπου και δεν εισαι πλέον ελεύθερος να κανεις ότι θες


Να περίμενε έναν μήνα χωρίς να έχετε κάνει σεξ εννοείς; Και η σχέση σας μέχρι τότε πώς ήταν; Σε καθαρά φιλικό/αναγνωριστικό επίπεδο ή υπήρχε ερωτισμός που απλά δεν προχωρούσε; Εννοώ...σε αυτό τον μήνα υπάρχει έλξη, αγγίγματα, αγκαλιές φιλιά αλλά για δικούς σου λόγους δεν θες να προχωρήσεις πριν να σιγουρευτείς πχ; ρωτώ για να καταλάβω τι εννοείς γιατί εγώ δεν λειτουργώ καθόλου έτσι.

Εμένα οι ταμπέλες με φρικάρουν γενικά. Αμα γουστάρω κάποιον δεν χρειάζομαι καμιά ταμπέλα ότι "έχω σχέση" για να νιώθω οτι ανήκω κάπου και οτι δεν θα κάνω κάτι άλλο. Αμα τον γουστάρω δεν κάνω κάτι άλλο απλά γιατί δεν θέλω.

----------


## Miliva21

> Τι να πω...ίσως. 'Εγώ βασικά για να είμαι ειλικρινής μετά το δημοτικό δεν μου έχει τύχει γενικά να μου ζητήσουν πολλοί σχέση. Απλά πρόεκυπτε όταν ήταν να προκύψει. Δεν θυμάμαι να κάναμε κι ολόκληρη συζήτηση γιαυτό το θέμα δηλαδή ή να υπέγραφε αίτηση ο άλλος.


Εγώ αυτό που θέλω είναι να υπάρχει μια επικοινωνία....να βλέπω ένα ενδιαφέρον να βγαίνουμε κάμποσο διάστημα.....Και να υπάρχει και μια στοιχειώδης επικοινωνία ανάμεσα στα ραντεβού...... δεν εχω πεεει σε κατι τέτοιο.....Και ότι είναι να γίνει να θα γίνει.....Πολύ το παιδεψαμε.......

Και επδ μου είπες πριν ότι ζηλεύω ναι και το έχω ξαναγράψει σε αλλο θρεντ άλλες φορές ζηλεύω και άλλες το ξεχνάω γιατί δεν είμαι άνθρωπος που τα βάζει μέσα του......θα ήμουν ουφο αν δεν ζήλευα που θέλω σχέση και δεν έχω τόσο καιρό ενώ βλέπω κοπέλες με τα αγόρια τους......σκέφτομαι....τι κάνω λάθος....που φταίω......αν ηταν σωστοι ολοι αυτοι που βγηκα και εγω ημουν η λαθος ....όσο για τους ανθρώπους δεν τους κακολογω......αν έχουν παραπανω φίλους η οχι από μένα......Δεν είμαι κακός άνθρωπος ούτε μισώ τους αλλους ανθρώπους ούτε θα κάνω κακό για να καταφέρω αυτά που θέλω....

Επειδή με ρώτησες πριν αν σε ρωτησα εσύ προσωπικά ποτέ προχωράς σε μια γνωριμία.....Όχι δεν σε ρώτησα....Αλλά αν θες να μας πεις....πες μας

Εγώ τη σχέση που έκανα μου ζήτησε να είμαστε μαζί.....Από την αρχή 
Δεν έχω κάνει άλλη σχέση για να ξέρω πως δημιουργούνται οι σχέσεις 

Μπορεί αν έβλεπες όσους έχω γνωρίσει να μου έλεγες εσύ φταις μπορεί και να μου έλεγες ρε κοπέλια δεν νομίζω ότι έχασες και κελεπούρια.....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Να περίμενε έναν μήνα χωρίς να έχετε κάνει σεξ εννοείς; Και η σχέση σας μέχρι τότε πώς ήταν; Σε καθαρά φιλικό/αναγνωριστικό επίπεδο ή υπήρχε ερωτισμός που απλά δεν προχωρούσε; Εννοώ...σε αυτό τον μήνα υπάρχει έλξη, αγγίγματα, αγκαλιές φιλιά αλλά για δικούς σου λόγους δεν θες να προχωρήσεις πριν να σιγουρευτείς πχ; ρωτώ για να καταλάβω τι εννοείς γιατί εγώ δεν λειτουργώ καθόλου έτσι.
> 
> Εμένα οι ταμπέλες με φρικάρουν γενικά. Αμα γουστάρω κάποιον δεν χρειάζομαι καμιά ταμπέλα ότι "έχω σχέση" για να νιώθω οτι ανήκω κάπου και οτι δεν θα κάνω κάτι άλλο. Αμα τον γουστάρω δεν κάνω κάτι άλλο απλά γιατί δεν θέλω.


Ναι υπήρχαν τα πάντα εκτος απο το σεξ.Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν λειτουργώ αλλιώς. Αν δε νιωσω ασφαλεια δε μπορώ να χαρω ερωτα.

----------


## Miliva21

> Εγω ξεκαθαριζα πάντα ότι δεν ενδιαφερομουν για κατι ελεύθερο οποτε ο αλλος μπορεί να περίμενε και ενα μηνα. Μέσα σε αυτόν τον μηνα οταν τον αλλον τον βλέπεις κάθε μέρα καλο ειναι να βάλεις τη ταμπέλα της σχέσης για να ξέρεις οτι ανήκεις καπου και δεν εισαι πλέον ελεύθερος να κανεις ότι θες


Είπαμε εσύ το έχεις πάει σε αλλο λέβελ......να βρίσκεσαι για κάποιον κάθε μέρα;;; για ένα μήνα;;;


Αυτο για μένα είναι σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας ......!!! 

Ούτε για μια βδομάδα δεν έχω βγει καθημερινά με κάποιον.....από αυτούς.........


Δεν συμβαίνουν αυτά ρε......στη δική μου ζωή καθημερινότητα είναι εκτός της πραγματικότητας μου..........χαχαχα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Είπαμε εσύ το έχεις πάει σε αλλο λέβελ......να βρίσκεσαι για κάποιον κάθε μέρα;;; για ένα μήνα;;;
> 
> 
> Αυτο για μένα είναι σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας ......!!! 
> 
> Ούτε για μια βδομάδα δεν έχω βγει καθημερινά με κάποιον.....από αυτούς.........
> 
> 
> Δεν συμβαίνουν αυτά ρε......στη δική μου ζωή καθημερινότητα είναι εκτός της πραγματικότητας μου..........χαχαχα


Με τη τωρινή μου σχέση βγαίνουμε καθε μερα για 2 μηνες και.. Οσο καιρό δλδ είμαστε μαζι... Τωρα τον περιμένω να περάσει μετά τη δουλειά απο το σπιτι να αράξουμε.

----------


## Georgewww

> Ναι υπήρχαν τα πάντα εκτος απο το σεξ.Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν λειτουργώ αλλιώς. Αν δε νιωσω ασφαλεια δε μπορώ να χαρω ερωτα.


Έτσι υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι και η μιλεβα και ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ :)

Ναι βγαίνεις ένα μήνα μιλάτε στο τηλέφωνο ανταλλάσεται μνμ εκεί βλέπεις πόσο ενδιαφέρεται. Εξοικείωση λέγεται. Μετά βγαίνει από φυσικού το σεξ. Με κάποιον που γνωρίζεις πλέον , αυτό είναι το ωραίο.

----------


## elisabet

> Ναι υπήρχαν τα πάντα εκτος απο το σεξ.Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν λειτουργώ αλλιώς. Αν δε νιωσω ασφαλεια δε μπορώ να χαρω ερωτα.


αα...καταλαβα. Μου φανηκε παραξενο το πρωτο σεναριο έτσι όπως το είπες, σαν προξενειο ξερω γω καπως.
ενταξει αυτο που λες τωρα δνε μου φαινεται παραξενο, το να θες να νιωσεις ασφάλεια ή οικεία.

----------


## Miliva21

> Έτσι υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι και η μιλεβα και ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ :)
> 
> Ναι βγαίνεις ένα μήνα μιλάτε στο τηλέφωνο ανταλλάσεται μνμ εκεί βλέπεις πόσο ενδιαφέρεται. Εξοικείωση λέγεται. Μετά βγαίνει από φυσικού το σεξ. Με κάποιον που γνωρίζεις πλέον , αυτό είναι το ωραίο.


Αυτό προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω ότι θέλω στο 260 ποστ αυτού του θρεντ.....Και γι αυτό προσπαθω να καταλάβω τι κάνω λάθος και δεν μπορώ να βγω για κανέναν ούτε καν τρεις μέρες συνεχόμενα...Πόσο μάλλον ένα μήνα....

Αυτό ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει η αν εγώ είμαι παράλογη.......Γιατί με έχουν αποσυντονισει οι γνωριμίες μου και απορώ τι ισχύει τέλος πάντων

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Αυτό προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω ότι θέλω στο 260 ποστ αυτού του θρεντ.....Και γι αυτό προσπαθω να καταλάβω τι κάνω λάθος και δεν μπορώ να βγω για κανέναν ούτε καν τρεις μέρες συνεχόμενα...Πόσο μάλλον ένα μήνα....
> 
> Αυτό ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει η αν εγώ είμαι παράλογη.......Γιατί με έχουν αποσυντονισει οι γνωριμίες μου και απορώ τι ισχύει τέλος πάντων


Κοιτα και μενα τόσο έντονο δε μου έχει ξανατυχει. Μου λεει οτι δε μπορεί μέρα χωρίς εμενα. Και να σημειώσω οτι κανει και δυο δουλειές.. Δεν ειναι δηλαδή να πεις οτι κάθεται. Σου εύχομαι ολοψυχα να βρεις κάτι αναλογο

----------


## Georgewww

> Αυτό προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω ότι θέλω στο 260 ποστ αυτού του θρεντ.....Και γι αυτό προσπαθω να καταλάβω τι κάνω λάθος και δεν μπορώ να βγω για κανέναν ούτε καν τρεις μέρες συνεχόμενα...Πόσο μάλλον ένα μήνα....
> 
> Αυτό ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει η αν εγώ είμαι παράλογη.......Γιατί με έχουν αποσυντονισει οι γνωριμίες μου και απορώ τι ισχύει τέλος πάντων


Α και μια συμβουλή ως 35χρονος ΜΗΝ ακούς συμβουλές από μικρούς/μικρές. Καλύτερα ρωτά μια θεία σου που είναι 40 παρά μια φίλη σου στα 25. 

Εσύ θα έμπαινες σε χειρουργείο με χειρουργό 25 χρόνων? 50+ θα έλεγες :)

Και να θυμάσαι ρωτάμε αυτούς που θέλουμε να μοιάσουμε. Αν δεις μια φίλη που τη θαυμάζεις με ένα καλό παιδί που έχει για γκόμενο, ρωτατην γιατί εκεί θέλεις να πας ως προορισμό, ...

----------


## Miliva21

> Κοιτα και μενα τόσο έντονο δε μου έχει ξανατυχει. Μου λεει οτι δε μπορεί μέρα χωρίς εμενα. Και να σημειώσω οτι κανει και δυο δουλειές.. Δεν ειναι δηλαδή να πεις οτι κάθεται. Σου εύχομαι ολοψυχα να βρεις κάτι αναλογο


Καλα και να είσαι συνέχεια και για πάντα κάθε μέρα μαζί με τον αλλο απο κάποια στιγμή και μετά δεν είναι νορμάλ για μένα....βουλιάζει η σχέση.....αν είναι στις αρχές οκει....

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ να είσαι καλά και σε σένα εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Καλα και να είσαι συνέχεια και για πάντα κάθε μέρα μαζί με τον αλλο απο κάποια στιγμή και μετά δεν είναι νορμάλ για μένα....βουλιάζει η σχέση.....αν είναι στις αρχές οκει....
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ να είσαι καλά και σε σένα εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο


Εγω μπορώ να σου πω οτι δεν εχω βαρεθεί στο ελάχιστο. Ίσα ισα μου ειπε να μείνουμε και μαζί. Αυτό με το να βουλιάξει η σχέση ειναι μύθος. Στο χερι συ ειναι. Ξερω παντρεμενα ζευγάρια πολυ ερωτευμενα μετα απο χρονια.

----------


## Miliva21

> Να περίμενε έναν μήνα χωρίς να έχετε κάνει σεξ εννοείς; Και η σχέση σας μέχρι τότε πώς ήταν; Σε καθαρά φιλικό/αναγνωριστικό επίπεδο ή υπήρχε ερωτισμός που απλά δεν προχωρούσε; Εννοώ...σε αυτό τον μήνα υπάρχει έλξη, αγγίγματα, αγκαλιές φιλιά αλλά για δικούς σου λόγους δεν θες να προχωρήσεις πριν να σιγουρευτείς πχ; ρωτώ για να καταλάβω τι εννοείς γιατί εγώ δεν λειτουργώ καθόλου έτσι.
> 
> Εμένα οι ταμπέλες με φρικάρουν γενικά. Αμα γουστάρω κάποιον δεν χρειάζομαι καμιά ταμπέλα ότι "έχω σχέση" για να νιώθω οτι ανήκω κάπου και οτι δεν θα κάνω κάτι άλλο. Αμα τον γουστάρω δεν κάνω κάτι άλλο απλά γιατί δεν θέλω.


Και γω αυτό έλεγα...Γιατί το βλέπεις ως σε σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας; .....τόσο σπάνιο είναι....; και εντάξει πες ότι δεν είναι στο μήνα σεξ πες λιγότερο η και περισσότερο αναλογως...

Δηλαδή εσένα πως σε προσέγγισαν οι άντρες που ειχες σχεση και τι σου έλεγαν στα πρώτα ραντεβού ότι θέλουν ;;; σου πρότειναν ας πούμε να πας σπίτι τους τη πρώτη η δεύτερη φορά που βγαίνατε και γινόταν το πραγμα και έτσι ξανασυναντιοσασταν;; και αν ναι τελικά τι σχέση ήταν αυτή; 
Κάνατε και άλλα πράγματα όπως πχ να βγαίνετε με φίλους σας να πηγαίνετε έξω....Σινεμά...Για φαγητό...ποτό.....Η ήταν μόνο σεξ η κυρίως σεξ και όλα τα υπόλοιπα σπάνια.....έως και καθόλου;

----------


## Miliva21

> Εγω μπορώ να σου πω οτι δεν εχω βαρεθεί στο ελάχιστο. Ίσα ισα μου ειπε να μείνουμε και μαζί. Αυτό με το να βουλιάξει η σχέση ειναι μύθος. Στο χερι συ ειναι. Ξερω παντρεμενα ζευγάρια πολυ ερωτευμενα μετα απο χρονια.


Το πιστεύω ότι είναι μύθος....πιστεύω πως οποίος θέλει να συντηρήσει μια σχέση προσπαθεί ....Και θέλει προσπάθεια και από τους δύο ....αλλα εμείς περάσαμε στο στάδιο που ήδη έχεις σχέση ενώ εμείς μιλάμε για το πριν....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Το πιστεύω ότι είναι μύθος....πιστεύω πως οποίος θέλει να συντηρήσει μια σχέση προσπαθεί ....Και θέλει προσπάθεια και από τους δύο ....αλλα εμείς περάσαμε στο στάδιο που ήδη έχεις σχέση ενώ εμείς μιλάμε για το πριν....


Για το πριν οποίος θέλει πραγματικά να σε γνωρίσει θα αφήσει τον χρόνο να κάνει την δουλειά του.
Κ αν οχι καθε μερα μερα παρα μέρα

----------


## Miliva21

> Για το πριν οποίος θέλει πραγματικά να σε γνωρίσει θα αφήσει τον χρόνο να κάνει την δουλειά του.
> Κ αν οχι καθε μερα μερα παρα μέρα


Μωρέ δεν θα τα χαλάσουμε εκεί......

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Μωρέ δεν θα τα χαλάσουμε εκεί......


Μια χαρά κοπελα δυσκολευεσαι να βρεις το πιο απλό;

----------


## Georgewww

> Μια χαρά κοπελα δυσκολευεσαι να βρεις το πιο απλό;


Η @φαντασια με εκνευριζει πλεον :) .. βρηκε καλα καλα τον ανθρωπο της ζωής της και τωρα παιζει με τον πονο μας.

@Miliva21 εγω παντως προτίθεμαι να σου στειλω φωτό μου (το φιλαρακι παντως ειναι ακομα πιο καλο παιδι απο μενα, εγω εχω αμαρτωλο παρελθον) :) σου δανείζομαι να δεις πως ειναι να βγαινεις με καποιον χωρις να ζηταει σεξ κτλ ... πως ειναι να τον γνωριζεις σταδιακα, οπως ερθει, ρευστα. 

η φαντασια θα γινει κουμπαρα ομως γιατι δινει ωραιες συμβουλες ;)

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Γαμωτο έψαχνα χθες πως ανεβάζεις φώτο και δε το έχει σαν επιλογη


> Η @φαντασια με εκνευριζει πλεον :) .. βρηκε καλα καλα τον ανθρωπο της ζωής της και τωρα παιζει με τον πονο μας.
> 
> @Miliva21 εγω παντως προτίθεμαι να σου στειλω φωτό μου (το φιλαρακι παντως ειναι ακομα πιο καλο παιδι απο μενα, εγω εχω αμαρτωλο παρελθον) :) σου δανείζομαι να δεις πως ειναι να βγαινεις με καποιον χωρις να ζηταει σεξ κτλ ... πως ειναι να τον γνωριζεις σταδιακα, οπως ερθει, ρευστα. 
> 
> η φαντασια θα γινει κουμπαρα ομως γιατι δινει ωραιες συμβουλες ;)

----------


## Miliva21

> Μια χαρά κοπελα δυσκολευεσαι να βρεις το πιο απλό;


Το πιο απλό το λες αυτο; εδώ δύο γυναίκες έμπειρες κιόλας δεν καταλάβαιναν καν τι τους λες......Μέχρι να τους το εξηγήσεις......λογικά και άλλες γυναίκες αν μας έγραφαν ούτε και αυτές θα καταλάβαιναν τι εννοούσες πράγμα που θα αποδείκνυε πως ψάχνω την εξαίρεση και όχι τον κανόνα....

Το πιο απλό για μένα....Σύμφωνα με αυτά που συμβαίνουν στη δική μου ζωή πάντα....Είναι να βρεις να κάνεις σεξ....ολοι διαθεσιμοι ειναι γ αυτο .....Χωρίς να ξεδιαλύνεις τι θες από τον αλλο και χωρίς και ο άλλος να σου δώσει εξηγήσεις αν μετά από αυτό θα θέλει να σε πάρει τηλέφωνο να μιλήσετε η εαν το Σάββατο το βράδυ θα σου προτείνει να βγείτε για φαγητό πχ......Αλλά το σεξ...σεξ...Και όπου κρατήσει...αν αυτό το βαφτίζουν σχέση για άλλο πράγμα μιλάω εγώ.....
Και μάλλον ψάχνω το δύσκολο Όχι το εύκολο όπως το λες.....

Το να τους πεις όμως ότι θες να είστε το ζευγάρι που θα βγαίνει με φίλους του και θα περνάει χρόνο μαζί σου και να το πεις και από την αρχή....Όπως μου είπαν να κάνω (Και μου έβαλαν και χέρι γιατί δεν το κάνω...καθώς αυτό είναι το λάθος μου ) πόσοι θα παραμείνουν μαζί σου άμα τους το πεις ;; πόσοι θα θέλουν το ίδιο..

----------


## Georgewww

> Γαμωτο έψαχνα χθες πως ανεβάζεις φώτο και δε το έχει σαν επιλογη


για να δειχτεις? δηλαδη δε φτανει που εισαι πιασμενη και ευτυχισμενοι/ζευγαρωμενη, να μας βαλεις και μια φωτο να δουμε οτι εισαι λεπτη και ωραια.. για να μας κανεις τη μερα μαύρη? Μπααα ευχαριστουμε δε θα παρουμε :P επιδειξιομανιακ!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> για να δειχτεις? δηλαδη δε φτανει που εισαι πιασμενη και ευτυχισμενοι/ζευγαρωμενη, να μας βαλεις και μια φωτο να δουμε οτι εισαι λεπτη και ωραια.. για να μας κανεις τη μερα μαύρη? Μπααα ευχαριστουμε δε θα παρουμε  επιδειξιομανιακ!


Φωτο με το αμορε ήθελα να βάλω

----------


## Miliva21

> Η @φαντασια με εκνευριζει πλεον :) .. βρηκε καλα καλα τον ανθρωπο της ζωής της και τωρα παιζει με τον πονο μας.
> 
> @Miliva21 εγω παντως προτίθεμαι να σου στειλω φωτό μου (το φιλαρακι παντως ειναι ακομα πιο καλο παιδι απο μενα, εγω εχω αμαρτωλο παρελθον) :) σου δανείζομαι να δεις πως ειναι να βγαινεις με καποιον χωρις να ζηταει σεξ κτλ ... πως ειναι να τον γνωριζεις σταδιακα, οπως ερθει, ρευστα. 
> 
> η φαντασια θα γινει κουμπαρα ομως γιατι δινει ωραιες συμβουλες ;)


Χαχα έλα ντε ......Μας πειράζει η φαντασία .....

Δεν πειράζει ρε Γιώργο αν είναι να μου τον γνωρίσεις και να γίνω λεσβία τουλάχιστον δεν θα αναρωτιέμαι τι λάθος κάνω χαχα

----------


## Georgewww

> Το πιο απλό το λες αυτο; εδώ δύο γυναίκες έμπειρες κιόλας δεν καταλάβαιναν καν τι τους λες......Μέχρι να τους το εξηγήσεις......λογικά και άλλες γυναίκες αν μας έγραφαν ούτε και αυτές θα καταλάβαιναν τι εννοούσες πράγμα που θα αποδείκνυε πως ψάχνω την εξαίρεση και όχι τον κανόνα....
> 
> Το πιο απλό για μένα....Σύμφωνα με αυτά που συμβαίνουν στη δική μου ζωή πάντα....Είναι να βρεις να κάνεις σεξ....ολοι διαθεσιμοι ειναι γ αυτο .....Χωρίς να ξεδιαλύνεις τι θες από τον αλλο και χωρίς και ο άλλος να σου δώσει εξηγήσεις αν μετά από αυτό θα θέλει να σε πάρει τηλέφωνο να μιλήσετε η εαν το Σάββατο το βράδυ θα σου προτείνει να βγείτε για φαγητό πχ......Αλλά το σεξ...σεξ...Και όπου κρατήσει...αν αυτό το βαφτίζουν σχέση για άλλο πράγμα μιλάω εγώ.....
> Και μάλλον ψάχνω το δύσκολο Όχι το εύκολο όπως το λες.....
> 
> Το να τους πεις όμως ότι θες να είστε το ζευγάρι που θα βγαίνει με φίλους του και θα περνάει χρόνο μαζί σου και να το πεις και από την αρχή....Όπως μου είπαν να κάνω (Και μου έβαλαν και χέρι γιατί δεν το κάνω...καθώς αυτό είναι το λάθος μου ) πόσοι θα παραμείνουν μαζί σου άμα τους το πεις ;; πόσοι θα θέλουν το ίδιο..


"ολοι διαθεσιμοι ειναι γ αυτο" ε και οι γυναικες ολες ειναι διαθεσιμες να τις πας βολτα με ενα ακριβο αυτοκινητο σε ενα ακριβο ρεστοραν. ε? σαρεσει? οχι μαλλον... γιατι σε κανει να αισθανεσαι φτηνη... κι ας ειναι συνηθες ομως... προσβαλεσαι... το ιδιο κι εγω και αλλοι αντρες που ΔΕΝ "ολοι διαθεσιμοι ειναι γ αυτο" ... 50 ευρω εχει η ρωσιδα και ειναι λαμπαδα.. οποιος θελει ας παει εκει... και δε χρειαζεται να κοροιδευει κοπελες απο κομπλεξ του.

----------


## ντολορ

Εγω παντως που ελεγα απο την αρχη τι θελω την εκαναν ...δεν ξερω οι αλλοι πως κανουν την μια σχεση μετα την αλλη εγω ειχα την τυχη να πεσω σε ατομα που ακουγα τα ιδια και τα ιδια ..το ξεκιναμε και βλεπουμε ..δεν θελω σχεση αυτην την περιοδο η θελω μονο κατι χαλαρο ....σκεφτομουν και εγω σαν εσενα τι γινετε με μενα τι φταιει ομορφη ειμαι φερομαι σωστα δεν εχω εμφανιση *****ς γιατι με βλεπουν μονο για σεξ ?και καταλαβα οτι δεν φταιω εγω απλα εχουν αλλαξει τα πραγματα . 
μονο στην πρωτη μου σχεση ολα ηταν ξεκαθαρα ..βγαιναμε νιωθαμε και ζουσαμε μαζι πραγματα ..καναμε ονειρα για το μελλον μας ....τα πιο φυσιολογικα πραγματα εχουν γινει πια δυσκολα ..

----------


## Miliva21

> "ολοι διαθεσιμοι ειναι γ αυτο" ε και οι γυναικες ολες ειναι διαθεσιμες να τις πας βολτα με ενα ακριβο αυτοκινητο σε ενα ακριβο ρεστοραν. ε? σαρεσει? οχι μαλλον... γιατι σε κανει να αισθανεσαι φτηνη... κι ας ειναι συνηθες ομως... προσβαλεσαι... το ιδιο κι εγω και αλλοι αντρες που ΔΕΝ "ολοι διαθεσιμοι ειναι γ αυτο" ... 50 ευρω εχει η ρωσιδα και ειναι λαμπαδα.. οποιος θελει ας παει εκει... και δε χρειαζεται να κοροιδευει κοπελες απο κομπλεξ του.


Καλύτερη ρε η Ρωσίδα από μένα........Δεν το συζητώ....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εγω παντως που ελεγα απο την αρχη τι θελω την εκαναν ...δεν ξερω οι αλλοι πως κανουν την μια σχεση μετα την αλλη εγω ειχα την τυχη να πεσω σε ατομα που ακουγα τα ιδια και τα ιδια ..το ξεκιναμε και βλεπουμε ..δεν θελω σχεση αυτην την περιοδο η θελω μονο κατι χαλαρο ....σκεφτομουν και εγω σαν εσενα τι γινετε με μενα τι φταιει ομορφη ειμαι φερομαι σωστα δεν εχω εμφανιση *****ς γιατι με βλεπουν μονο για σεξ ?και καταλαβα οτι δεν φταιω εγω απλα εχουν αλλαξει τα πραγματα . 
> μονο στην πρωτη μου σχεση ολα ηταν ξεκαθαρα ..βγαιναμε νιωθαμε και ζουσαμε μαζι πραγματα ..καναμε ονειρα για το μελλον μας ....τα πιο φυσιολογικα πραγματα εχουν γινει πια δυσκολα ..


Δυστυχώς έχεις δικιο. Έχουν γινει όντως πιο δυσκολα αλλα οχι ακατόρθωτα....

----------


## Georgewww

> Καλύτερη ρε η Ρωσίδα από μένα........Δεν το συζητώ....


Και για να μη πει κανεις οτι ειμαι ρατσιστης, το λεω τιμητικα το Ρωσιδα, αν ειναι να πας με καποια και εχεις πχ μια ***** ισπανιδα μια αγγιδα κτλ. ολες τις εθνικοτητες να βαλεις.. θα πας με την Ρωσιδα γιατι μαλλον θα ειναι η πιο ωραια... ε οι αληθειες να λεγονται :/

εχουν γινει δυσκολα τα πραματα λογω υπερηφανειας.. οι γυναικες δε ξερουν τη ζηταν .. τον ουρανο με τα αστρα.. οι αντρες λενε τι ειμαι ο μ@Λ[email protected] να τα κανω αυτα? μπαινω tinder badoo κτλ και ολα καλα. Συν οι ευκολες...

αλλα τιποτα απο αυτα δεν εχει την ποιοτητα.. που θα νιωσεις με τον δικο σου ανθρωπο... ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!!

----------


## Miliva21

> Εγω παντως που ελεγα απο την αρχη τι θελω την εκαναν ...δεν ξερω οι αλλοι πως κανουν την μια σχεση μετα την αλλη εγω ειχα την τυχη να πεσω σε ατομα που ακουγα τα ιδια και τα ιδια ..το ξεκιναμε και βλεπουμε ..δεν θελω σχεση αυτην την περιοδο η θελω μονο κατι χαλαρο ....σκεφτομουν και εγω σαν εσενα τι γινετε με μενα τι φταιει ομορφη ειμαι φερομαι σωστα δεν εχω εμφανιση *****ς γιατι με βλεπουν μονο για σεξ ?και καταλαβα οτι δεν φταιω εγω απλα εχουν αλλαξει τα πραγματα . 
> μονο στην πρωτη μου σχεση ολα ηταν ξεκαθαρα ..βγαιναμε νιωθαμε και ζουσαμε μαζι πραγματα ..καναμε ονειρα για το μελλον μας ....τα πιο φυσιολογικα πραγματα εχουν γινει πια δυσκολα ..


Ίσως έκαναν την μια σχέση μετά την άλλη γιατί συμβιβάζονταν με αυτό το χαλαρά....το δεν ξέρω....δεν θέλω....που τους πέταγαν οι άλλοι....Και σκεφτόντουσαν μωρέ φέρε τον εδώ τώρα που τον βρήκαμε άντρας είναι να μην καθόμαστε και το παίζουμε μόνες μας ....Και όπου βγει ....θα τον τυλιξω εγώ με το σεξ στη πορεία θα του κατσικωθω και θα τον κάνω να αλλάξει γνώμη...Και τράβηξε για κάποια διάστημα αυτό και μετά το έλεγαν σχέση....

Χωρίς πάλι να κρίνω αν είναι σωστό ή λάθος...Είναι και αυτό μια αλλη οπτική ίσως η πιο συνηθισμένη...

Και εμείς θα αλλάξουμε δν θα αντέξουμε αν όλη η κοινωνία πάει προς τα εκεί....κάποια στιγμή θα συμβιβαστούμε

----------


## Miliva21

Γι αυτό μας κοροϊδεύουν και μας λένε πουριτανες επειδή είμαστε πιο μικρές και ελπίζουμε οτι θα βρουμε αυτο π ψαχνουμε πραγματα νορμαλ που δεν μπορουν να τα δωσουν ολοι...συντροφικοτητα ποιοτητα σεβασμο .....

αυτές έχουν απογοητευτεί και έχουν συμβιβαστεί για να μην την βγάλουν μόνες εδώ και καιρο

----------


## Miliva21

> Και για να μη πει κανεις οτι ειμαι ρατσιστης, το λεω τιμητικα το Ρωσιδα, αν ειναι να πας με καποια και εχεις πχ μια ***** ισπανιδα μια αγγιδα κτλ. ολες τις εθνικοτητες να βαλεις.. θα πας με την Ρωσιδα γιατι μαλλον θα ειναι η πιο ωραια... ε οι αληθειες να λεγονται :/
> 
> εχουν γινει δυσκολα τα πραματα λογω υπερηφανειας.. οι γυναικες δε ξερουν τη ζηταν .. τον ουρανο με τα αστρα.. οι αντρες λενε τι ειμαι ο μ@Λ[email protected] να τα κανω αυτα? μπαινω tinder badoo κτλ και ολα καλα. Συν οι ευκολες...
> 
> αλλα τιποτα απο αυτα δεν εχει την ποιοτητα.. που θα νιωσεις με τον δικο σου ανθρωπο... ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!!


Για πες μας κ εσύ ως άντρας....που συναναστρέφεσαι με φίλους σου .....τι λένε οι άντρες για τις σχέσεις....τι θέλουν οι άντρες....τι ζητάνε...
Για να μην είμαστε εγωίστριες ότι λέμε μόνο εμείς τι θέλουμε......

Πώς αντιμετωπίζουν το κομμάτι σχέση...τι ζωή κάνουν γνωστόι σου ;;
Ενδιαφέρον θα είχε

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Γι αυτό μας κοροϊδεύουν και μας λένε πουριτανες επειδή είμαστε πιο μικρές και ελπίζουμε οτι θα βρουμε αυτο π ψαχνουμε πραγματα νορμαλ που δεν μπορουν να τα δωσουν ολοι...συντροφικοτητα ποιοτητα σεβασμο .....
> 
> αυτές έχουν απογοητευτεί και έχουν συμβιβαστεί για να μην την βγάλουν μόνες εδώ και καιρο


Εγω σαν πιο μεγάλη δεν ένιωσα ποτε οτι κάποιος με κοροϊδεύει και οπως σου ξαναειπα ο τύπος που ειναι μονο λογια για να πηδηξει κάνει κρα απο χιλιομετρα.η εμπειρία να το καταλαβαίνεις θα έρθει με την πάροδο του χρόνου. Εγω περίπου στην ηλικία σου ειχα 3 χρονια σχέση και χωρισαμε γιατί έφυγε απο Αθήνα για πάντα λογω δουλειάς.βαλε λιγο πιο αυστηρά φιλτρα. Και καλο θα ειναι εφοσον εισαι αμαθη να παίρνεις τη γνώμη απο κάποια μεγαλύτερη οταν γνωρίζεις καποιον για να σε καθοδηγει αλλα να ερμηνεύσει και συμπεριφορες εφοσον εσυ δεν εχεις εμπειρία

----------


## Miliva21

> Εγω σαν πιο μεγάλη δεν ένιωσα ποτε οτι κάποιος με κοροϊδεύει και οπως σου ξαναειπα ο τύπος που ειναι μονο λογια για να πηδηξει κάνει κρα απο χιλιομετρα.η εμπειρία να το καταλαβαίνεις θα έρθει με την πάροδο του χρόνου. Εγω περίπου στην ηλικία σου ειχα 3 χρονια σχέση και χωρισαμε γιατί έφυγε απο Αθήνα για πάντα λογω δουλειάς.βαλε λιγο πιο αυστηρά φιλτρα. Και καλο θα ειναι εφοσον εισαι αμαθη να παίρνεις τη γνώμη απο κάποια μεγαλύτερη οταν γνωρίζεις καποιον για να σε καθοδηγει αλλα να ερμηνεύσει και συμπεριφορες εφοσον εσυ δεν εχεις εμπειρία


Πώς γίνεται να είμαι αμαθη με τόσα ραντεβού που έχω βγει;;;!!!
Δεν καταλαβαίνω....

Τεσπα.....Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έπεσα σε άντρες να ταιριάζουμε Όχι μόνο σεξουαλικά επδ βιάζονταν Αλλά και γενικότερα σαν χαρακτήρες και σαν στυλ σαν απόψεις κτλ.......με εξαίρεση 2-3 .....ολοι οι άλλοι ήταν από αυτούς που λες και εσύ ότι κάνουν μπαμ 
Δεν το έχω κοιτάξει σοβαρά να βρεθώ με άτομα να μου ταιριάζουν μήπως και αυτό να είναι ένα λάθος μου.......ψαρευω σε λάθος παραλία....Αλλά ήθελα να είμαι χαλαρή και ότι έρθει και έτσι έλεγα Ναι σε αυτούς που τυχαίνε να τους αρέσω .....Φυσικά και έχω απορρίψει και εγώ κάποιους που δεν μου άρεσαν Όχι όμως απαραίτητα επδ ήταν τα καλά παιδιά Αλλά επδ δεν υπήρχε έλξη από τη πλευρά μου......

Κάποιοι θα υπάρχουν να ταιριάζουν με σενα δεν γίνεται

----------


## Georgewww

> Για πες μας κ εσύ ως άντρας....που συναναστρέφεσαι με φίλους σου .....τι λένε οι άντρες για τις σχέσεις....τι θέλουν οι άντρες....τι ζητάνε...
> Για να μην είμαστε εγωίστριες ότι λέμε μόνο εμείς τι θέλουμε......
> 
> Πώς αντιμετωπίζουν το κομμάτι σχέση...τι ζωή κάνουν γνωστόι σου ;;
> Ενδιαφέρον θα είχε


Τα λέω τόση ώρα αλλά δε με ακούει κανείς , μαζεύτηκαν εδώ γυναίκες και με επισκιάζουν χαχα :)

Με σιγουριά μπορώ να σου πω ότι υπάρχουν καλά παιδιά που πραγματικά ψάχνουν αυτό που και εσύ θες γι'αυτό φωνάζω μην αλλάζεις. Συνήθως βγαίνουν μερικά ραντεβού με την κοπέλα και το σεξ θα έρθει μόνο του. Όταν θα αισθάνεται πολύ άνετα η κοπέλα. Θα δώσει σήμα ;)

Αυτοί που λες είναι μαλακές από τη μια , νορμάλ για την σημερινή κοινωνία, εγώ ήμουν και τα 2 που σου περιγράφω και τα ξέρω από ΠΡΩΤΟ χέρι. Μπορώ να σου πω από το τι σκέφτονται μέχρι και τον τρόπο δράσης :)

Μέχρι και τις συνήθειες αλλά και τον τρόπο ντυσίματος και συμπεριφοράς :)
Είναι εμφανή συνήθως τα σημεία. Όχι πάντα βέβαια. Ηλικιακά να σου πω τεραστιαααα διάφορα. Μετά τα 30 πας για γάμο ειδικά επαρχία. Τώρα εκεί Αθήνα τους παίρνει και τα κάνουν. 

Στατιστικά μιλάμε πάντα , 22 σοβαρή σχέση δύσκολα, 30+ ναι 80% πιο πιθανό. Αλλά πρέπει να ξεχωρίζεις τον άντρα να κόβεις τη φρούτο είναι. 

Πχ νάρκισσος , ντύνεται καλά πάει γυμναστήριο, έχει καλύτερο αμάξι αποτι τα οικονομικά του του επιτρέπουν, ΜΑΚΡΙΑ!!! 

αντίθετα ένας με απλά ρούχα απλό αυτοκίνητο για να κάνει τη δουλειά ΕΝΩ ΕΧΕΙ την δυνατότητα για πιο ακριβό, είναι καλό σημάδι, εκτός αν φανεί τσιγκούνης ;)

Και το μάθημα συνεχίζεται , είναι όμως αλήθεια όσα λέω.

----------


## ντολορ

Μιλιβα εγω εκανα ομως και την αλλη βλακεια ..οταν ερωτευτηκα τον δευτερο το προχωρησα πολυ γρηγορα μαζι του γιατι τον ηθελα παρα πολυ ενω δεν ηξερα αν ειναι για σχεση(δεν ηταν )με ειχε σαν σεξουαλικο αντικειμενο ενιωθα αθλια να δινομαι τοσα χρονια σε καποιον που ηθελε μονο το σωμμα μου ..γ αυτο δεν μου φενετε καλη ιδεα να κανεις σεξ γρηγορα πρεπει να τον ξες καπως σαν ανθρωπο να ξες αν θελετε τα ιδια γιατι αλλιως εσυ θα βγεις χαμενη. γιατι καποιον που τον νοιαζει μονο το σεξ μαζι του και εσυ το κανεις ενω τον εχεις ερωτευτει η θες σχεση εσυ θα χασεις απο αυτο..αυτος μια χαρα θα περασει ..φενετε αν ο αλλος θελει σχεση δεν χρειαζετε να πας μαζι του και μετα θα δει αυτος αν θα σου κανει την χαρη να κανει σχεση..οσο καλο σεξ κ αν κανεις αν ο αλλος θελει μονο σεξ αυτο δεν αλλαζει..
...εχω κανει πολλες βλακειες για να νομιζω οτι δεν ειμαι μονη ..μια συμβιβαστηκα με ανθρωπο που δεν ηθελα και μια με κατασταση ..δεν θα ξανακανα τιποτε απ τα 2 ..μονο αν εισαι ερωτευμενη και ειναι κ ο αλλος αξιζει να κανεις σχεση...

----------


## Georgewww

Κάνε και τεστ όταν θα βγαίνεις μαζί τους. Άμα δεις πόσα τεστ κάνω εγώ στην κοπέλα όταν βγαίνουμε χαχα φυσικά χωρίς να το καταλάβει. Δηλαδή πως αντιμετωπίζει τους άλλους ανθρώπους,

Πχ πες ένα κακό λόγο για κάποιον ΑΔΙΚΑ, να δούμε θα συμφωνήσει μαζί σου για να σε ρίξει ή θα υπερασπιστεί τον αδικημένο γιατί αυτό είναι το ηθικό ? ;)

Πες μια κοτσάνα επειτηδες να δούμε , θα το πει ότι αυτό που λες ..δεν? Η θα πει ναι ναι έτσι είναι , για να σε έχει από κοντά. Αν δεν έχει ήθος, άντε γεια. 

Πρέπει να τεσταρεις τον άλλο, σε διάφορες καταστάσεις , αλλιώς τι να γνωρίσεις.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Αυτο που λες φίλε Γιώργο όμως δεν είναι απόλυτο. Μπορεί στην αδικια να μη θελει να πει αντίθετη άποψη για να μη μαλωσουν και στη κοτσανα να συμφωνησει για να μη τη προσβάλει. Γενικα πολλα παίζουν. Για μενα το καλύτερο τεστ ειναι η αναμονή. Αν δε του το δώσεις στο πιατο εξ αρχής θα έχει την ιδια λαχταρα να σς δει; θα σε περιμένει πως κ πως χωρίς να εχει σα κίνητρο το σεξ; επίσης θα το πηγαίνει συνέχεια προς τα εκει; ειναι πολλες οι λεπτομερείς που μπορεις να δεις

----------


## Miliva21

> Τα λέω τόση ώρα αλλά δε με ακούει κανείς , μαζεύτηκαν εδώ γυναίκες και με επισκιάζουν χαχα :)
> 
> Με σιγουριά μπορώ να σου πω ότι υπάρχουν καλά παιδιά που πραγματικά ψάχνουν αυτό που και εσύ θες γι'αυτό φωνάζω μην αλλάζεις. Συνήθως βγαίνουν μερικά ραντεβού με την κοπέλα και το σεξ θα έρθει μόνο του. Όταν θα αισθάνεται πολύ άνετα η κοπέλα. Θα δώσει σήμα ;)
> 
> Αυτοί που λες είναι μαλακές από τη μια , νορμάλ για την σημερινή κοινωνία, εγώ ήμουν και τα 2 που σου περιγράφω και τα ξέρω από ΠΡΩΤΟ χέρι. Μπορώ να σου πω από το τι σκέφτονται μέχρι και τον τρόπο δράσης :)
> 
> Μέχρι και τις συνήθειες αλλά και τον τρόπο ντυσίματος και συμπεριφοράς :)
> Είναι εμφανή συνήθως τα σημεία. Όχι πάντα βέβαια. Ηλικιακά να σου πω τεραστιαααα διάφορα. Μετά τα 30 πας για γάμο ειδικά επαρχία. Τώρα εκεί Αθήνα τους παίρνει και τα κάνουν. 
> 
> ...


Καταρχάς τώρα και εσύ βάζεις ταμπέλες και θα σου βάλλουν χέρι ....

Εμείς ποτέ δεν είπαμε ότι αυτοι που θέλουν σχέση είναι τα καλά παιδιά και αυτοί που θέλουν σεξ τα κακα....
Αυτά είναι του δημοτικού .....περι ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα....Ο καθενας ότι θέλει ......Γιατί θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ με τη ρεμεντυ στο τέλος.....

Κοίταξε δεν με ελκύει ο τύπος του ναρκισσου ούτε του πολύ γυμνασμένου ούτε με το ακριβό αυτοκίνητο καμία σχέση......Και στο λέω απολύτως συνειδητά....Τώρα αν ταιριάζουμε σε όλα τα άλλα και έχει καλά οικονομικά δεν θα πω και όχι.....Αλλά δεν το βάζω απαραίτητα στα προαπαιτούμενα 

Εγώ αυτό που θέλω είναι ένας άντρας με πάνω κάτω κοινα ενδιαφέροντα με μένα με ίδιες σχεδόν απόψεις.....να με θέλει και να έχει τη διάθεση εννοείται να δημιουργηθεί κάτι......Όχι χτυπάω και φεύγω....να είναι ομιλητικος ..εξυπνος ......πανω απο ολα...να πιστεύει στον εαυτό του και να είναι σχετικά εμφανισημος Όχι κούκλος η ωραίος αλλα να έχει μια κάποια εμφάνιση .......εφόσον και εγώ είμαι μια εμφανισημη κοπέλα.....

Απλώς αυτοί που βγήκα μαζί τους ήταν οι συνομήλικοι που αράζουν στα καφέ νύχτα μέρα και κοιτάνε ποια να χτυπήσουν και να φύγουν....Όχι ιδιαίτερα έξυπνοι και χωρίς να έχουμε ίδια ενδιαφέροντα......ως επί το πλείστον 

Για πες και άλλα είναι χρήσιμη η συμβουλή του 35αρη.....Για πες μας να ξέρουμε

----------


## Georgewww

> Αυτο που λες φίλε Γιώργο όμως δεν είναι απόλυτο. Μπορεί στην αδικια να μη θελει να πει αντίθετη άποψη για να μη μαλωσουν και στη κοτσανα να συμφωνησει για να μη τη προσβάλει. Γενικα πολλα παίζουν. Για μενα το καλύτερο τεστ ειναι η αναμονή. Αν δε του το δώσεις στο πιατο εξ αρχής θα έχει την ιδια λαχταρα να σς δει; θα σε περιμένει πως κ πως χωρίς να εχει σα κίνητρο το σεξ; επίσης θα το πηγαίνει συνέχεια προς τα εκει; ειναι πολλες οι λεπτομερείς που μπορεις να δεις


Όχι άκουσε με , δε πιάνει πάντα αυτό , άκου εμένα τον πονηρό , σου λέω από πρώτο χέρι χαχα γιατί σε αυτές κάνεις το εξής, δε περιμένεις , απλά ψήνεις ταυτόχρονα κιαλλες. Άρα την ψήνεις 3 μήνες , οκ κανέναν πρόβλημα "περιμένω" και πας με άλλες που εψηνες πριν 2 μήνες και ωρίμασε το πράμα ;)

Αντίθετη άποψη δε σημαίνει μαλλωνω. :)
Απλά έχω άλλη άποψη. Αν δεν πει το δίκαιο τότε δε μας ενδιαφέρει ότι τύπος. Δηλαδή να πεις κάτι κακό ρατσιστικο για ένα ζητιάνο η ένα μαύρο που περνάει εκείνη τη στιγμή και ο άλλος δεν αντιδράσει , άντε γεια. Είτε θέλει να πηδήξει απλά, είτε είναι χεστης για να πει το δίκαιο και το ηθικό, θα σε κρεμάσει κι εσένα αύριο μεθαύριο όταν βρεθεί σε συμφέρον. 

Εγώ τα λέω, οποιος θέλει .... :)

Ξανά λέω , ήμουν και τα 2 :)

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Όχι άκουσε με , δε πιάνει πάντα αυτό , άκου εμένα τον πονηρό , σου λέω από πρώτο χέρι χαχα γιατί σε αυτές κάνεις το εξής, δε περιμένεις , απλά ψήνεις ταυτόχρονα κιαλλες. Άρα την ψήνεις 3 μήνες , οκ κανέναν πρόβλημα "περιμένω" και πας με άλλες που εψηνες πριν 2 μήνες και ωρίμασε το πράμα ;)
> 
> Αντίθετη άποψη δε σημαίνει μαλλωνω. :)
> Απλά έχω άλλη άποψη. Αν δεν πει το δίκαιο τότε δε μας ενδιαφέρει ότι τύπος. Δηλαδή να πεις κάτι κακό ρατσιστικο για ένα ζητιάνο η ένα μαύρο που περνάει εκείνη τη στιγμή και ο άλλος δεν αντιδράσει , άντε γεια. Είτε θέλει να πηδήξει απλά, είτε είναι χεστης για να πει το δίκαιο και το ηθικό, θα σε κρεμάσει κι εσένα αύριο μεθαύριο όταν βρεθεί σε συμφέρον. 
> 
> Εγώ τα λέω, οποιος θέλει .... :)
> 
> Ξανά λέω , ήμουν και τα 2 :)


Αυτος που ψήνει αλλες 2 3 δε θα σου αφιερώνει ολο του τον χρονο.. Οποτε και πάλι τετοια τυπάκια τα καταλαβαίνεις στη πρώτη βδομάδα. Αυτοί που θελουν να παίξουν φαίνονται.. Μπορώ να τους ξεχωρίσω απο χιλιομετρα.

----------


## Miliva21

> Μιλιβα εγω εκανα ομως και την αλλη βλακεια ..οταν ερωτευτηκα τον δευτερο το προχωρησα πολυ γρηγορα μαζι του γιατι τον ηθελα παρα πολυ ενω δεν ηξερα αν ειναι για σχεση(δεν ηταν )με ειχε σαν σεξουαλικο αντικειμενο ενιωθα αθλια να δινομαι τοσα χρονια σε καποιον που ηθελε μονο το σωμμα μου ..γ αυτο δεν μου φενετε καλη ιδεα να κανεις σεξ γρηγορα πρεπει να τον ξες καπως σαν ανθρωπο να ξες αν θελετε τα ιδια γιατι αλλιως εσυ θα βγεις χαμενη. γιατι καποιον που τον νοιαζει μονο το σεξ μαζι του και εσυ το κανεις ενω τον εχεις ερωτευτει η θες σχεση εσυ θα χασεις απο αυτο..αυτος μια χαρα θα περασει ..φενετε αν ο αλλος θελει σχεση δεν χρειαζετε να πας μαζι του και μετα θα δει αυτος αν θα σου κανει την χαρη να κανει σχεση..οσο καλο σεξ κ αν κανεις αν ο αλλος θελει μονο σεξ αυτο δεν αλλαζει..
> ...εχω κανει πολλες βλακειες για να νομιζω οτι δεν ειμαι μονη ..μια συμβιβαστηκα με ανθρωπο που δεν ηθελα και μια με κατασταση ..δεν θα ξανακανα τιποτε απ τα 2 ..μονο αν εισαι ερωτευμενη και ειναι κ ο αλλος αξιζει να κανεις σχεση...


Δεν χρειάζεται να μετανιώνεις επειδή έκανες κάτι που σου βγήκε......Καλά έκανε και σου βγήκε νωρίς.........
Άμα τον ήθελες και σου άρεσε....Αλλιώς μπορεί να μην το ζούσες και να μην μάθαινες μέσα από αυτό... ...

Μη μετανιώνεις για τίποτα που ζεις...κάθετι σε μαθαίνει κάτι παίρνεις απλά να ξέρεις μετέπειτα τι θες και πως να προστατεύτεις από το να πληγωθεις.....

Και τώρα πως είσαι;; τι συμβαίνει στη ζωή σου ;

----------


## ντολορ

Αν θες στειλε μου π.μ να σου πω γιατι δεν μπορω να στειλω εγω.. θα θελα να τα πουμε και απο εκει!!γιατι εδω ειπα παραπανω απ οσα ηθελα ..χαχα

----------


## Miliva21

> Όχι άκουσε με , δε πιάνει πάντα αυτό , άκου εμένα τον πονηρό , σου λέω από πρώτο χέρι χαχα γιατί σε αυτές κάνεις το εξής, δε περιμένεις , απλά ψήνεις ταυτόχρονα κιαλλες. Άρα την ψήνεις 3 μήνες , οκ κανέναν πρόβλημα "περιμένω" και πας με άλλες που εψηνες πριν 2 μήνες και ωρίμασε το πράμα ;)
> 
> Αντίθετη άποψη δε σημαίνει μαλλωνω. :)
> Απλά έχω άλλη άποψη. Αν δεν πει το δίκαιο τότε δε μας ενδιαφέρει ότι τύπος. Δηλαδή να πεις κάτι κακό ρατσιστικο για ένα ζητιάνο η ένα μαύρο που περνάει εκείνη τη στιγμή και ο άλλος δεν αντιδράσει , άντε γεια. Είτε θέλει να πηδήξει απλά, είτε είναι χεστης για να πει το δίκαιο και το ηθικό, θα σε κρεμάσει κι εσένα αύριο μεθαύριο όταν βρεθεί σε συμφέρον. 
> 
> Εγώ τα λέω, οποιος θέλει .... :)
> 
> Ξανά λέω , ήμουν και τα 2 :)


Χαχαχα και μετα ρε φίλε.....με ποια από αυτές έκανες σχέση.....;; Αφού τις εψηνες;

----------


## Miliva21

> Αν θες στειλε μου π.μ να σου πω γιατι δεν μπορω να στειλω εγω.. θα θελα να τα πουμε και απο εκει!!γιατι εδω ειπα παραπανω απ οσα ηθελα ..χαχα


Μήπως πρέπει να ανησυχώ και εγώ με αυτά που έχω γράψει....Γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι έχω υπέρ εκτεθεί..........!!!!!

Αλλά πως να το μαζέψω εγώ....; που τα έχω όλα φάτσα φορά;;

----------


## Georgewww

> Χαχαχα και μετα ρε φίλε.....με ποια από αυτές έκανες σχέση.....;; Αφού τις εψηνες;


Όχι δε κατάλαβες. Αυτές δε τις θες για σχέση. Για ακρίβεια έχεις μια σχέση και μετά παίζεις έτσι όπως σου λέω για τα εξτραδακια. Καλά δε τις κορόιδευα , εν τέλη έλεγα τι θέλω αλλά ... είχα ήδη σχέση. Εμετικός !!! Αν θες σχέση τότε όπως λέει η ,@φαντασια, αφιερώνεις πολύ χρόνο. 

Φαντασία δε το καταλαβαίνουν , ίσα ίσα επειδή ήμουν χαλαρός φαινομουν και cool

----------


## ντολορ

Χαχαχα οχι ρε συ τι εγραψες?.απλα εγω ηθελα να γραψω εδω μονο για την σχεση που με σημαδεψε οσο καμια αλλη και οχι για τα ανουσια ατομα που γνωρισα μετα αλλα με παρεσυρες ατιμη με το θεμα σου χαχαχα!!!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ετσι να εκτεθειτε και εσεις. Μονο αφμ δεν εχω γράψει εδω

----------


## Miliva21

> Όχι δε κατάλαβες. Αυτές δε τις θες για σχέση. Για ακρίβεια έχεις μια σχέση και μετά παίζεις έτσι όπως σου λέω για τα εξτραδακια. Καλά δε τις κορόιδευα , εν τέλη έλεγα τι θέλω αλλά ... είχα ήδη σχέση. Εμετικός !!! Αν θες σχέση τότε όπως λέει η ,@φαντασια, αφιερώνεις πολύ χρόνο. 
> 
> Φαντασία δε το καταλαβαίνουν , ίσα ίσα επειδή ήμουν χαλαρός φαινομουν και cool


Και πήγαινες και κοροϊδεύες γυναίκες που προφανώς ήθελαν σχέση αφού λες ότι τις εψηνες.......Ενώ είχες σχέση.......Αλλιώς η άλλη σου κάθεται εύκολα και δεν χρειάζεται να τη ψησεις.....

Κακο αγόρι....τεσπα.....το ξέρω δεν υπάρχει και κανένας να αρέσει στις γυναίκες και να μην το εκμεταλλευεται αυτό εξολοκλήρου.....

Και δεν μου λες στις σχέσεις σου....που πιστός δεν ήσουν σίγουρα........Από όσο λες.....Πώς φεροσουν στις κοπέλες;; τους είχες εμπιστοσύνη;;;; δεδομένου αυτά που έκανες εσύ λογικά θα ήσουν στη πρίζα....αν σε απατανε.....οχι; 

Με αυτά που γράφεις έπρεπε να με συμβουλέψεις "Κοπελια μια ζωή την έχουμε όλοι ότι να ναι είμαστε κοίτα να περνάς καλά" όχι να με συγχαίρεις να περιμένω τον "ιππότη στο άσπρο άλογο"

----------


## Miliva21

> Ετσι να εκτεθειτε και εσεις. Μονο αφμ δεν εχω γράψει εδω


Σιγά μην έχεις γράψει και ΑΦΜ......έλεος.... στάνταρ ότι το όνομα που μας έδωσες είναι ψεύτικο!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Σιγά μην έχεις γράψει και ΑΦΜ......έλεος.... στάνταρ ότι το όνομα που μας έδωσες είναι ψεύτικο!


Οχι καλη μου τανια με λενε. Δε κρύβομαι..

----------


## Miliva21

> Οχι καλη μου τανια με λενε. Δε κρύβομαι..


Εντάξει πάω πάσο τότε ας πω και για ότι με λένε Μαίρη να το κάψουμε τελείως ....καμία ανωνυμία σε αυτό το φόρουμ πια......χεστηκα ......ότι είχα να πω το είπα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εντάξει πάω πάσο τότε ας πω και για ότι με λένε Μαίρη να το κάψουμε τελείως ....καμία ανωνυμία σε αυτό το φόρουμ πια......χεστηκα ......ότι είχα να πω το είπα


Χάρηκα :) εντάξει δεν εχω προσωπικά λογω να κρυφτώ..Με κάποια άτομα παλιοτερα μιλούσαμε μεσω mail ή φβ

----------


## Georgewww

> Και πήγαινες και κοροϊδεύες γυναίκες που προφανώς ήθελαν σχέση αφού λες ότι τις εψηνες.......Ενώ είχες σχέση.......Αλλιώς η άλλη σου κάθεται εύκολα και δεν χρειάζεται να τη ψησεις.....
> 
> Κακο αγόρι....τεσπα.....το ξέρω δεν υπάρχει και κανένας να αρέσει στις γυναίκες και να μην το εκμεταλλευεται αυτό εξολοκλήρου.....
> 
> Και δεν μου λες στις σχέσεις σου....που πιστός δεν ήσουν σίγουρα........Από όσο λες.....Πώς φεροσουν στις κοπέλες;; τους είχες εμπιστοσύνη;;;; δεδομένου αυτά που έκανες εσύ λογικά θα ήσουν στη πρίζα....αν σε απατανε.....οχι; 
> 
> Με αυτά που γράφεις έπρεπε να με συμβουλέψεις "Κοπελια μια ζωή την έχουμε όλοι ότι να ναι είμαστε κοίτα να περνάς καλά" όχι να με συγχαίρεις να περιμένω τον "ιππότη στο άσπρο άλογο"


1ον σου είπα ήμουν εμετικός. Τα λέω ως κοίτα τι έφτιαχνα ντρέπομαι και αηδία , κοίτα μη τα πάθεις. Έχει σκατα εκεί , μη τα πατήσεις εσύ. Δεν εταζα σχέση, απλά έπαιζα χαλαρός , μερικές φορές μπορεί να μην έφταναν στο σεξ γιατί έφευγα πχ από την πόλη. Ναι έχω απατήσει την τότε δικιά μου , γι'αυτό σου έχω πει πιο πάνω ότι εσύ κατηγορείς τους αλλού είναι έχεις δίκαιο, εγώ τον εαυτό μου και είναι χειρότερο γιατί δε μπορώ να γλυτώσω από αυτόν. Ακόμα και που έχω αλλάξει εδώ και καιρό, πάλι είναι κάπως, άστο. 

Στην κοπέλα μου συμπεριφορομουν ακόμα καλύτερα ;) Έτσι ξεκαρφωνεσαι

----------


## Georgewww

Η αλήθεια είναι ναι είμαστε αδύναμοι μπροστά στις γυναίκες, αν είσαι 20 και ωραίος έκανα και γυμναστική φέτες , σε σε κοιτάνε ..... Και αν είσαι τολμηρός και έχεις λέγειν , πως να.μηνπας.

----------


## Miliva21

> 1ον σου είπα ήμουν εμετικός. Τα λέω ως κοίτα τι έφτιαχνα ντρέπομαι και αηδία , κοίτα μη τα πάθεις. Έχει σκατα εκεί , μη τα πατήσεις εσύ. Δεν εταζα σχέση, απλά έπαιζα χαλαρός , μερικές φορές μπορεί να μην έφταναν στο σεξ γιατί έφευγα πχ από την πόλη. Ναι έχω απατήσει την τότε δικιά μου , γι'αυτό σου έχω πει πιο πάνω ότι εσύ κατηγορείς τους αλλού είναι έχεις δίκαιο, εγώ τον εαυτό μου και είναι χειρότερο γιατί δε μπορώ να γλυτώσω από αυτόν. Ακόμα και που έχω αλλάξει εδώ και καιρό, πάλι είναι κάπως, άστο. 
> 
> Στην κοπέλα μου συμπεριφορομουν ακόμα καλύτερα ;) Έτσι ξεκαρφωνεσαι


Α εσύ το τερμάτισες.....!

μάλιστα κατάλαβα....καμία σωτηρία.....
Κοίταξε δεν είστε εσείς όλοι τα σκατα και εγώ το αγγελούδι ....Έχω κάνει και εγώ βλακείες μικρότερες μεν αλλα δεν έχει σημασία.....Αλλά βλακείες......

Το πιστεύω.....Έτσι ήταν και κ ο τελευταίος που γνώρισα.....είχε στυλ το είχε το μπλα μπλα..κούκλος δεν ήταν......Μπορεί να εψηνε παράλληλα δύο τρεις....Δεν πειράζει....νεξτ
Ούτε φέτες ήταν.....Αλλά ήταν έμπειρος στην επικοινωνία και έξυπνος

----------


## elisabet

> Και γω αυτό έλεγα...Γιατί το βλέπεις ως σε σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας; .....τόσο σπάνιο είναι....; και εντάξει πες ότι δεν είναι στο μήνα σεξ πες λιγότερο η και περισσότερο αναλογως...
> 
> Δηλαδή εσένα πως σε προσέγγισαν οι άντρες που ειχες σχεση και τι σου έλεγαν στα πρώτα ραντεβού ότι θέλουν ;;; σου πρότειναν ας πούμε να πας σπίτι τους τη πρώτη η δεύτερη φορά που βγαίνατε και γινόταν το πραγμα και έτσι ξανασυναντιοσασταν;; και αν ναι τελικά τι σχέση ήταν αυτή; 
> Κάνατε και άλλα πράγματα όπως πχ να βγαίνετε με φίλους σας να πηγαίνετε έξω....Σινεμά...Για φαγητό...ποτό.....Η ήταν μόνο σεξ η κυρίως σεξ και όλα τα υπόλοιπα σπάνια.....έως και καθόλου;


Όχι έτσι όπως το λες δεν μου φαίνεται σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας καθόλου. Γιαυτό ρώτησα τι εννοούσες.

Μικρότερη λειτουργούσα ακριβώς όπως το θέτεις, ήθελα να γνωριστώ καλά, να πάρω τον χρόνο μου, είχα κι ένα σωρό ανασφάλειες του τύπου αν κάνουμε σεξ μετά θα βαρεθεί και θα φύγει κτλ ή θα με νομίσει για ******* κι έτσι το καθυστερούσα. Δεν συζητώ για την πρώτη φορά, αυτό πήρε μήνες. ΜΕγαλώνοντας άρχισα να το αποβάλλω αυτό σιγά σιγά, μου χει τύχει να κάνω σεξ κι από το πρώτο ραντεβού γενικά δεν το θεωρώ πια κριτήριο, αν μου το βγάλει κάποιος και το θέλω θα το κάνω, αν όχι δεν θα το κάνω.

Αν ρωτάς αν οι σχέσεις μου είναι καθαρά σεξουαλικές και τίποτε άλλο, κατηγορηματικά όχι. Δεν είμαι καθόλου ο τύπος που πηγαίνω από την μια σχέση στην άλλη γρήγορα, συνήθως θέλω χρόνο ανάμεσα στις σχέσεις και σίγουρα δεν είμαι ο τύπος που θα κάνω σχέση απλά για να κάνω.Για να κάνω σχέση θα πρέπει να είμαι ερωτευμένη. Όταν είμαι σε σχέση λοιπόν κάνω όλα αυτά που κάνει κι ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος που είναι σε σχέση. Βγαίνουμε, περνάμε όμορφα, αράζουμε με τις ώρες παρέα, παίρνουν φωτιά τα τηλέφωνα τις ώρες που δεν είμαστε παρέα και κάνουμε και πολύ σεξ.

Βρισκόμαστε απλά για να κάνουμε σεξ και μετά αντε γειά, αυτό για μένα προσωπικά δεν είναι σχέση. Είναι απλά κάνω σεξ με κάποιον. Από την άλλη βγαίνω με κάποιον αλλά δεν κάνουμε σεξ, πάλι δεν το θεωρώ σχέση. Αλλά αυτοί είναι προσωπικοί ορισμοί του καθένα και λίγη σημασία έχουν.

----------


## Miliva21

> Όχι έτσι όπως το λες δεν μου φαίνεται σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας καθόλου. Γιαυτό ρώτησα τι εννοούσες.
> 
> Μικρότερη λειτουργούσα ακριβώς όπως το θέτεις, ήθελα να γνωριστώ καλά, να πάρω τον χρόνο μου, είχα κι ένα σωρό ανασφάλειες του τύπου αν κάνουμε σεξ μετά θα βαρεθεί και θα φύγει κτλ ή θα με νομίσει για ******* κι έτσι το καθυστερούσα. Δεν συζητώ για την πρώτη φορά, αυτό πήρε μήνες. ΜΕγαλώνοντας άρχισα να το αποβάλλω αυτό σιγά σιγά, μου χει τύχει να κάνω σεξ κι από το πρώτο ραντεβού γενικά δεν το θεωρώ πια κριτήριο, αν μου το βγάλει κάποιος και το θέλω θα το κάνω, αν όχι δεν θα το κάνω.
> 
> Αν ρωτάς αν οι σχέσεις μου είναι καθαρά σεξουαλικές και τίποτε άλλο, κατηγορηματικά όχι. Δεν είμαι καθόλου ο τύπος που πηγαίνω από την μια σχέση στην άλλη γρήγορα, συνήθως θέλω χρόνο ανάμεσα στις σχέσεις και σίγουρα δεν είμαι ο τύπος που θα κάνω σχέση απλά για να κάνω.Για να κάνω σχέση θα πρέπει να είμαι ερωτευμένη. Όταν είμαι σε σχέση λοιπόν κάνω όλα αυτά που κάνει κι ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος που είναι σε σχέση. Βγαίνουμε, περνάμε όμορφα, αράζουμε με τις ώρες παρέα, παίρνουν φωτιά τα τηλέφωνα τις ώρες που δεν είμαστε παρέα και κάνουμε και πολύ σεξ.
> 
> Βρισκόμαστε απλά για να κάνουμε σεξ και μετά αντε γειά, αυτό για μένα προσωπικά δεν είναι σχέση. Είναι απλά κάνω σεξ με κάποιον. Από την άλλη βγαίνω με κάποιον αλλά δεν κάνουμε σεξ, πάλι δεν το θεωρώ σχέση. Αλλά αυτοί είναι προσωπικοί ορισμοί του καθένα και λίγη σημασία έχουν.


Βρε Ελισάβετ φυσιολογικό είναι αυτό που λες όσο μεγαλώνεις είναι λογικό να είσαι έτοιμη και πιο νωρίς..... γιατί έχεις αποβάλει φόβους ξέρεις τι θες.....

Μικρότερη λες λειτουργούσες και εσύ έτσι....Και εγώ μικρή ειμαι....
Γι αυτό θύμωσα και αναρωτιέμαι αν εγώ δεν πάω καλά ή έχω πέσει σε περιπτώσεις που θέλουν τελείως διαφορετικά πράγματα και έχω πάθει αποπροσανατολισμό ....

Το να κάνεις σεξ με τη πρώτη πάει να πει πως νιώθεις πολύ έλξη για κάποιον και είναι ωραίο αυτό....

Δεν είπα όμως ποτέ ότι είμαι η αυτής της νοοτροπίας δλδ η κοπέλα που θέλει να αργει γτ θεωρεί ότι έτσι είναι υπεράνω ούτε να είμαι και η κοπέλα της μιας βραδιάς....

Βασικά ότι τύχει αν κάποια στιγμή μεγαλώνοντας το δω αλλιώς το θέμα και είμαι πιο έτοιμη και σίγουρη μπορεί να το κάνω και εγώ από τη πρώτη φορά...Και δεν θα ντραπω ....

Προς το παρόν όμως αυτό ψάχνω..Και γ αυτό χαωνομαι και αμφισβητώ και μένα και τους γύρω μου....

Σαν σύνοψη θα ήθελες να πεις κάτι άλλο ότι αφορά σε συμβουλές σχετικά με μένα σε αυτό το κομμάτι;

----------


## Miliva21

> Η αλήθεια είναι ναι είμαστε αδύναμοι μπροστά στις γυναίκες, αν είσαι 20 και ωραίος έκανα και γυμναστική φέτες , σε σε κοιτάνε ..... Και αν είσαι τολμηρός και έχεις λέγειν , πως να.μηνπας.


Πάντως μην νιώθεις τύψεις....τα έκανες μικρός αυτά....λογικό είναι....Μπορεί να σου ανέβαινε και η αυτοπεποιθηση η οτιδήποτε......
Έστω και αν ήταν απλά αδυναμία στις γυναίκες.......θα βρεις αυτό που θες από δω και πέρα....

Άλλωστε το φυσικό είναι να έχεις έμπειριες όσο είσαι νέος .......Όχι σαν έμενα που κινδυνεύω να μου σκάσουν απωθημένα περισσότερο από όποια άλλη κοπέλα στη ηλικία μου...Και να γελάμε μετά

----------


## elisabet

> Βρε Ελισάβετ φυσιολογικό είναι αυτό που λες όσο μεγαλώνεις είναι λογικό να είσαι έτοιμη και πιο νωρίς..... γιατί έχεις αποβάλει φόβους ξέρεις τι θες.....
> 
> Μικρότερη λες λειτουργούσες και εσύ έτσι....Και εγώ μικρή ειμαι....
> Γι αυτό θύμωσα και αναρωτιέμαι αν εγώ δεν πάω καλά ή έχω πέσει σε περιπτώσεις που θέλουν τελείως διαφορετικά πράγματα και έχω πάθει αποπροσανατολισμό ....
> 
> Το να κάνεις σεξ με τη πρώτη πάει να πει πως νιώθεις πολύ έλξη για κάποιον και είναι ωραίο αυτό....
> 
> Δεν είπα όμως ποτέ ότι είμαι η αυτής της νοοτροπίας δλδ η κοπέλα που θέλει να αργει γτ θεωρεί ότι έτσι είναι υπεράνω ούτε να είμαι και η κοπέλα της μιας βραδιάς....
> 
> ...


Εξακολουθείς να μην έχεις καταλάβει.
ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΑΡΓΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΕΞ!!!! Ίσα ίσα από το πρώτο μου μνμ σου τόνισα πως δεν θερωώ οτι είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα αλλά βαθύτερο που έχει να κάνει με τον εαυτό σου και γιαυτό μάλιστα σου πρότεινα να λάβεις βοήθεια από ειδικό.
Κι εγώ ήθελα χρόνο μέχρι να νιώσω οικεία με τον άλλον αλλά δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα στο να βρω αυτόν τον κάποιον, δεν εξαφανιζονταν στο τρίτο ραντεβού και μετά εγώ να μένω με το παράπονο ότι ήθελαν μόνο σεξ. Και δεν ήταν 500 χρόνια πίσω όλα αυτά, δεν είμαι τόσο μεγάλη. Ούτε τραβούσα συνεχώς άντρες που ένιωθα οτι με πρόσβαλαν με κάποιο τρόπο ή δεν μου φερόταν όμορφα.

Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω, σου είπα την γνώμη μου ανοιχτά αλλά πιστεύω πως δεν είσαι ακόμα σε θέση να ακούσεις και να καταλάβεις. Δεν πιστεύω πως το πρόβλημα θα λυθεί αν απλά λες ανοιχτά στον άλλον τι θες. Αυτό είναι το πρώτο και απαραίτητο βήμα αλλά δεν θα λύσει τίποτα από μόνο του. Ευχομαι να κάνω λάθος και να σου πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## Miliva21

> Εξακολουθείς να μην έχεις καταλάβει.
> ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΑΡΓΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΕΞ!!!! Ίσα ίσα από το πρώτο μου μνμ σου τόνισα πως δεν θερωώ οτι είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα αλλά βαθύτερο που έχει να κάνει με τον εαυτό σου και γιαυτό μάλιστα σου πρότεινα να λάβεις βοήθεια από ειδικό.
> Κι εγώ ήθελα χρόνο μέχρι να νιώσω οικεία με τον άλλον αλλά δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα στο να βρω αυτόν τον κάποιον, δεν εξαφανιζονταν στο τρίτο ραντεβού και μετά εγώ να μένω με το παράπονο ότι ήθελαν μόνο σεξ. Και δεν ήταν 500 χρόνια πίσω όλα αυτά, δεν είμαι τόσο μεγάλη. Ούτε τραβούσα συνεχώς άντρες που ένιωθα οτι με πρόσβαλαν με κάποιο τρόπο ή δεν μου φερόταν όμορφα.
> 
> Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω, σου είπα την γνώμη μου ανοιχτά αλλά πιστεύω πως δεν είσαι ακόμα σε θέση να ακούσεις και να καταλάβεις. Δεν πιστεύω πως το πρόβλημα θα λυθεί αν απλά λες ανοιχτά στον άλλον τι θες. Αυτό είναι το πρώτο και απαραίτητο βήμα αλλά δεν θα λύσει τίποτα από μόνο του. Ευχομαι να κάνω λάθος και να σου πάνε όλα καλά.


Όχι κατάλαβα....το κατάλαβα ότι δεν παίζει ρόλο ποτέ θα προχωρήσεις....

Άρα παραμένουμε στο ότι υπάρχει μια δυσκολία στην αλληλεπιδραση μου σε όλα τα επίπεδα και όχι μόνο στο ερωτικό ....Έτσι είναι αφού νιώθω ότι δυσκολεύομαι να κάνω εύκολα φίλους και σχέσεις....δεκτο...

Δεν ήθελα να σε προσβάλω όταν σε είπα μεγάλη εννοούσα έμπειρη.......

Θα δώσω χρόνο στον εαυτό μου εντωμεταξυ μιας που τώρα τελευταία νιώθω πραγματικά ότι θέλω σχέση και ότι μπορώ να ρισκάρω....θα κοιτάξω καλύτερα που μπορώ να γνωρίσω άτομα που θα έχουμε περισσότερα κοινα και θα είμαι πιο επιλεκτική με όσους βγαίνω ξεκαθαρίζοντας τα θέλω μου.....Και το λέω αυτό το "Νιώθω ότι είμαι έτοιμη" γιατί και άλλες φορές έλεγα ότι θα ήθελα σχέση όμως τώρα το νιώθω πιο εντονα και πιο έτοιμη να το ρισκάρω 

Και αν δω ότι πάλι στα ίδια πέφτω θα ζητήσω τη βοήθεια ψυχολόγου 

Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## Georgewww

> Πάντως μην νιώθεις τύψεις....τα έκανες μικρός αυτά....λογικό είναι....Μπορεί να σου ανέβαινε και η αυτοπεποιθηση η οτιδήποτε......
> Έστω και αν ήταν απλά αδυναμία στις γυναίκες.......θα βρεις αυτό που θες από δω και πέρα....
> 
> Άλλωστε το φυσικό είναι να έχεις έμπειριες όσο είσαι νέος .......Όχι σαν έμενα που κινδυνεύω να μου σκάσουν απωθημένα περισσότερο από όποια άλλη κοπέλα στη ηλικία μου...Και να γελάμε μετά


Δε κατάλαβες. Δεν το βλέπω εγώ τουλάχιστον έτσι γι'αυτό και σου λέω περίμενε. Δε χρειάζεται εμπειρίες. 

Καλύτερα να περιμένεις και να βρεις με την πρώτη αυτό που θες αλλιώς διάλυεσαι με τις πολλές εμπειρίες. 

Καλύτερα μια και καλή. Μακάρι να σου τύχει έτσι.

----------


## Miliva21

> Δε κατάλαβες. Δεν το βλέπω εγώ τουλάχιστον έτσι γι'αυτό και σου λέω περίμενε. Δε χρειάζεται εμπειρίες. 
> 
> Καλύτερα να περιμένεις και να βρεις με την πρώτη αυτό που θες αλλιώς διάλυεσαι με τις πολλές εμπειρίες. 
> 
> Καλύτερα μια και καλή. Μακάρι να σου τύχει έτσι.


Α κατάλαβα.....καηκες από την πολύ εμπειρία.....εμ είναι και αυτό......Όταν τα έχεις δοκιμάσει όλα ψάχνεις κάτι ιδιαίτερο Αλλά τι ιδιαίτερο;;;
Λες και οι γυναίκες που πέρασαν από τη ζωή σου δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερες;

Έχω δει ζωες πορνοστάρ... μεγαλώνοντας νιώθουν τόση απέχθεια για τις σχέσεις και το σεξ ....Δεν μπορούν να αγαπήσουν και καταλήγουν να ζουν σαν ερημίτες δεν σε συνδέω με κάτι τέτοιο....

Απλά βαριέσαι εύκολα και έχεις μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσεις....Εσυ δλδ τι ψάχνεις από μια γυναίκα;

(Πέρα από τη νοσηρή φαντασία που δεν είναι εδώ τώρα Αλλά θα επιστρέψει σε λίγο)

----------


## giorgos35

> Καλημερα παιδια
> 
> Μετα απο ενα μεγαλο διαστημα που ειμαι ελευθερη και εναν σχετικο αριθμο ραντεβου και γνωριμιων με αντρες φλου....με αντρες που ηθελαν κατι χαλαρο/μονο σεξ και το εδειχναν αμεσα η εμμεσα...και με χλιαροτητα απο τη δικη μου πλευρα ...επρεπε να πεσω και σε ακομα μια προβληματικη περιπτωση που αποκλινει εντελως απο αυτο που θελω..
> 
> Γνωριστηκαμε εξω πριν δυο βδομαδες και μου μιλησε...για μενα ηταν ενα φλερτ τελειως ακυρο που δεν ηξερα αν επρεπε να ασχοληθω....πιστευα οτι δεν θα περνουσα καλα μαζι του ομως βγηκαμε ραντεβου και περασα πολυ ωραια, ενιωσα να υπαρχει χημεια αναμεσα μας....υπηρξε επικοινωνια και ειχαμε κοινα.....με προσεγγισε χαλαρα (και με το γαντι που λεμε) σε αντιθεση με ολα τα λιγουρια που εχουν πεσει πανω μου κατα καιρους και αυτο μου αρεσε....με εκανε να νιωθω λιγη ασφαλεια.....στο τελος του ραντεβου αφηνοντας το φλου για το αν θα ξαναβρεθουμε ....ημουν σιγουρη οτι θελω να τον ξαναδω....
> 
> και περιμενα για μνμ του....χαρουμενη που επιτελους γνωρισα καποιον να μου κινησει το ενδιαφερον και να ειμαι πιο ζεστη απεναντι του.....μετα απο δυο μερες χωρις να εχει στειλει τπτ... του εστειλα εγω και κατευθειαν μου προτεινε να βγουμε και εδειξε πολυ ενδιαφερον και ετσι εγινε.....
> 
> στην αρχη ηταν επικοινωνιακος και φιλικος απεναντι μου, η συζητηση κυλουσε γρηγορα, χαιροταν οταν εβλεπε οτι εχουμε κοινα και ηταν ενθουσιωδης ...μετα με ρωταγε πραγματα για μενα για την οικογενεια μου για το τι θα ηθελα απο τη ζωη μου σε θεμα σχεσεων (μετα την εξεταστικη μου... γιατι του τονισα πολλες φορες οτι τωρα ειμαι απασχολημενη με διαβασματα) και εγω του απαντησα λιγο γενικα και δεν του ειπα οτι θελω να κανω σχεση φοβουμενη οτι εκεινος θα τρομαξει και θα φυγει ή θα μου πει το χιλιοειπωμενο οτι δεν θελει δεσμευσεις κτλ κτλ...οποτε του απαντησα γενικα και ρωτησα εκεινον τι θα ηθελε απο τη ζωη του σε αυτο το κομματι και μου απαντησε οτι θα ηθελε σχεση.......(εννοειται οτι τον ειχα ρωτησει και ειπε οτι ειναι ελευθερος) ........ μετα η κουβεντα μας συνεχιστηκε περι ανεμων και υδατων και καποια στιγμη μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου (γιατι ετσι ηταν το στυλ του) μου ειπε να τα φτιαξουμε...και τον ρωτησα αν σε καθε γυναικα που γνωριζει της λεει οτι θελει σχεση απο εκεινη και μου ειπε οτι του αρεσω και οτι καταλαβαινει με ποια θελει να σχετιστει..........
> ...


Γεια σου μιλιβακι γλυκό ...εγώ πάντως αν ειμουν στη θέση σου δεν θα τον έψαχνα...θα άφηνα αυτόν να με ψάξει....και της δύο φορές περίμενε εσένα να τον ψάξεις εσύ...αυτός γιατί δεν έκανε κίνηση??...
Μου φενετε ότι το παίζει μια κρύο μια ζεστή για να τρέξεις από πίσω του.. αυτή την αίσθηση μου δίνει η ιστορία σου....η απλά ήθελε απτή πρώτη άντε το πολύ απτή δεύτερη φορά σεξ...
Ότι και απτά δύο να ισχύει δεν είναι αυτό.που θέλεις εσύ...οπότε πάμε για άλλα...και Πάρομοια περιστατικα θα σου συμβαίνουν συνέχεια μέχρι να βρεις τον κατάλληλο...δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς τι είμαστε ικανοί να κάνουμε οι άνδρες μέχρι να ρίξουμε μια γκόμενα...εσύ να είσαι καλά και η ζωή συνεχίζεται..

----------


## Miliva21

> Γεια σου μιλιβακι γλυκό ...εγώ πάντως αν ειμουν στη θέση σου δεν θα τον έψαχνα...θα άφηνα αυτόν να με ψάξει....και της δύο φορές περίμενε εσένα να τον ψάξεις εσύ...αυτός γιατί δεν έκανε κίνηση??...
> Μου φενετε ότι το παίζει μια κρύο μια ζεστή για να τρέξεις από πίσω του.. αυτή την αίσθηση μου δίνει η ιστορία σου....η απλά ήθελε απτή πρώτη άντε το πολύ απτή δεύτερη φορά σεξ...
> Ότι και απτά δύο να ισχύει δεν είναι αυτό.που θέλεις εσύ...οπότε πάμε για άλλα...και Πάρομοια περιστατικα θα σου συμβαίνουν συνέχεια μέχρι να βρεις τον κατάλληλο...δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς τι είμαστε ικανοί να κάνουμε οι άνδρες μέχρι να ρίξουμε μια γκόμενα...εσύ να είσαι καλά και η ζωή συνεχίζεται..


Βρε καλώς τονε και ας άργησε.....
Είπα και εγώ δεν θα ρθει;
Κοίτα δεν ξέρω τι έχεις διαβάσει από όλα αυτά πάντως εγώ δεν τον ξανά έψαξα....

Έτσι νόμιζα και εγώ . ότι ήθελε να με ψήσει και ήμουν με το χαμόγελο της ηλίθιας τις πρώτες μέρες... μετά είδα ότι δεν είχε σκοπό να ξαναστειλει και είπα ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεται η κάτι άλλο έγινε.....

Ναι κάτι έχω καταλάβει για εσάς τους άντρες αλλά όταν εκφράζομαι μου βάζουν χέρι ότι σας μισώ και άλλα τέτοια.....

Δεν πειράζει....πάντως ήξερα ότι μου άρεσε ρε γαμώτο....Πιο πολύ από τους αλλους

----------


## giorgos35

> Βρε καλώς τονε και ας άργησε.....
> Είπα και εγώ δεν θα ρθει;
> Κοίτα δεν ξέρω τι έχεις διαβάσει από όλα αυτά πάντως εγώ δεν τον ξανά έψαξα....
> 
> Έτσι νόμιζα και εγώ . ότι ήθελε να με ψήσει και ήμουν με το χαμόγελο της ηλίθιας τις πρώτες μέρες... μετά είδα ότι δεν είχε σκοπό να ξαναστειλει και είπα ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεται η κάτι άλλο έγινε.....
> 
> Ναι κάτι έχω καταλάβει για εσάς τους άντρες αλλά όταν εκφράζομαι μου βάζουν χέρι ότι σας μισώ και άλλα τέτοια.....
> 
> Δεν πειράζει....*πάντως ήξερα ότι μου άρεσε ρε γαμώτο....Πιο πολύ από τους αλλους*


Και αυτός το ήξερε γι'αυτό το έπαιζε μια κρύο μια ζεστή..υπάρχει όμως περίπτωση να έχει γίνει και κάτι άλλο και τη παράτησε την υπόθεση σας..όπως και να έχει εσύ συνεχίζεις..
Όχι δεν διάβασα και πολύ. Δώδεκα σελίδες είναι...μόνο την πρώτη σελίδα διάβασα..
Βρε είναι δυνατόν να αφήσω το φόρουμ???
Και ειδικά μερικά άτομα εδώ πέρα μέσα που μου συμπαρασταθηκατε στης πιο δύσκολες μέρες της ζωής μου...ευτηχως όλα πέρασαν ....

----------


## Miliva21

> Και αυτός το ήξερε γι'αυτό το έπαιζε μια κρύο μια ζεστή..υπάρχει όμως περίπτωση να έχει γίνει και κάτι άλλο και τη παράτησε την υπόθεση σας..όπως και να έχει εσύ συνεχίζεις..
> Όχι δεν διάβασα και πολύ. Δώδεκα σελίδες είναι...μόνο την πρώτη σελίδα διάβασα..
> Βρε είναι δυνατόν να αφήσω το φόρουμ???
> Και ειδικά μερικά άτομα εδώ πέρα μέσα που μου συμπαρασταθηκατε στης πιο δύσκολες μέρες της ζωής μου...ευτηχως όλα πέρασαν ....


Σίγουρα κάτι έγινε....

Και σίγουρα το ξέρω ότι κατάλαβε πως μου αρέσει....Ένας άντρας πετάει στα γλυκούλικα για σχέσεις....έστω και για να κόψει αντιδράσεις από τη στιγμή που ξέρει ότι κάποια τον γούσταρει.....

Ας τον να πάει μωρέ....

----------


## elisabet

> Όχι κατάλαβα....το κατάλαβα ότι δεν παίζει ρόλο ποτέ θα προχωρήσεις....
> 
> Άρα παραμένουμε στο ότι υπάρχει μια δυσκολία στην αλληλεπιδραση μου σε όλα τα επίπεδα και όχι μόνο στο ερωτικό ....Έτσι είναι αφού νιώθω ότι δυσκολεύομαι να κάνω εύκολα φίλους και σχέσεις....δεκτο...
> 
> Δεν ήθελα να σε προσβάλω όταν σε είπα μεγάλη εννοούσα έμπειρη.......
> 
> Θα δώσω χρόνο στον εαυτό μου εντωμεταξυ μιας που τώρα τελευταία νιώθω πραγματικά ότι θέλω σχέση και ότι μπορώ να ρισκάρω....θα κοιτάξω καλύτερα που μπορώ να γνωρίσω άτομα που θα έχουμε περισσότερα κοινα και θα είμαι πιο επιλεκτική με όσους βγαίνω ξεκαθαρίζοντας τα θέλω μου.....Και το λέω αυτό το "Νιώθω ότι είμαι έτοιμη" γιατί και άλλες φορές έλεγα ότι θα ήθελα σχέση όμως τώρα το νιώθω πιο εντονα και πιο έτοιμη να το ρισκάρω 
> 
> Και αν δω ότι πάλι στα ίδια πέφτω θα ζητήσω τη βοήθεια ψυχολόγου 
> ...


Ούτε καν το πρόσεξα πότε με είπες μεγάλη :)
Το ανέφερα απλά εδώ για να μην πεις οτι αυτά που σου περιέγραφα γινόταν σε άλλη εποχή ξέρω γω, δεν ήταν μπιχτή. Αν είχα παρεξηγηθεί θα στο έλεγα ευθέως.

----------


## Georgewww

> Α κατάλαβα.....καηκες από την πολύ εμπειρία.....εμ είναι και αυτό......Όταν τα έχεις δοκιμάσει όλα ψάχνεις κάτι ιδιαίτερο Αλλά τι ιδιαίτερο;;;
> Λες και οι γυναίκες που πέρασαν από τη ζωή σου δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερες;
> 
> Έχω δει ζωες πορνοστάρ... μεγαλώνοντας νιώθουν τόση απέχθεια για τις σχέσεις και το σεξ ....Δεν μπορούν να αγαπήσουν και καταλήγουν να ζουν σαν ερημίτες δεν σε συνδέω με κάτι τέτοιο....
> 
> Απλά βαριέσαι εύκολα και έχεις μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσεις....Εσυ δλδ τι ψάχνεις από μια γυναίκα;
> 
> (Πέρα από τη νοσηρή φαντασία που δεν είναι εδώ τώρα Αλλά θα επιστρέψει σε λίγο)


Φυσικά και είχαν , φανταστικές ηταν :)

Πλέον ψάχνω απλότητα. Να είναι απλή καλή (λεπτή πολύ αν γίνεται , έχω αδυναμία) σοβαρή , και αν γίνεται χωρίς φβ υπερηφάνεια μεγαλομανία επιδειξιομανία , που θα πει (αν με θέλει και αυτή) πάμε μαζί και όπου βγει ότι και να γίνει μαζί. Όχι αν έρθει κάνα συνεφακι άντε γεια. Ηρεμία γαλήνη. 

Δηλαδή με μια λέξη να αγαπάει πραγματικά, αλλιώς καλύτερα μοναχός :)
Γιατί κοιτάω πάνω από 30+ γιατί οι μικρές έχουν όρεξη για πανηγύρι, εγώ οχι.

Εσύ τι ψάχνεις ? :)

----------


## Eagle guy

georgewww κι εμένα μου αρέσει η γυναίκα να είναι απλή. ας πούμε στη σχολή μου άρεσε περισσότερο μία που ερχόταν με φόρμες! και γενικά δε μου αρέσει να πηγαίνω μπουζούκια, κλαμπ κτλ, ούτε θα μου άρεσε μια γυναίκα να σνομπάρει τις συγκοινωνίες και να λέει ότι θέλει να πηγαίνει μόνο με αμάξι κάπου

----------


## Constantly curious

Εμένα δεν μου άρεσαν ποτέ οι στημένοι ( πόσα κυβικά είναι το αυτοκίνητο τους, πόσα βάρη σηκώνουν στο γυμναστήριο, απαιτηση για 12ποντο και γυναίκα γλάστρα). Μια φορά με προσέγγισε άνδρας με τα παραπάνω χαρακτηριστικα ενώ ημουν απλή. Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά γούσταρε απλότητα. Δεν μπορούσα να τον δω ερωτικα και ας ήταν αντικειμενικα όμορφος. Ως κοπέλα γυναίκα ήθελα να είμαι όπως νιώθω και αν κάποιος να με προσέξει να γουστάρει όλο το πακέτο. Είτε είμαι ντυμένη για κάτι επίσημο είτε με δει χύμα. Επίσης όταν άκουγα να λέει " η γυναίκα πρέπει να είναι λουσατη να περπατάει και να την κοιτάνε όλοι " απορούσα αν πράγματι γούσταρε την κοπέλα του ή ήθελε να δειχτει από εκείνην. Μακριά από τέτοιο στυλ ανεκαθεν.

----------


## Miliva21

> georgewww κι εμένα μου αρέσει η γυναίκα να είναι απλή. ας πούμε στη σχολή μου άρεσε περισσότερο μία που ερχόταν με φόρμες! και γενικά δε μου αρέσει να πηγαίνω μπουζούκια, κλαμπ κτλ, ούτε θα μου άρεσε μια γυναίκα να σνομπάρει τις συγκοινωνίες και να λέει ότι θέλει να πηγαίνει μόνο με αμάξι κάπου


Τώρα εδώ που τα λέμε και κάνα κλαμπακι η κανα ρακομελαδικο δεν είναι άσχημο.....μεσα συνέχεια βαριέσαι λίγο....Και επδ κυκλοφορώ με συγκοινωνία πίστεψε με δεν παλεύεται για πολύ.....

----------


## Miliva21

> Εμένα δεν μου άρεσαν ποτέ οι στημένοι ( πόσα κυβικά είναι το αυτοκίνητο τους, πόσα βάρη σηκώνουν στο γυμναστήριο, απαιτηση για 12ποντο και γυναίκα γλάστρα). Μια φορά με προσέγγισε άνδρας με τα παραπάνω χαρακτηριστικα ενώ ημουν απλή. Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά γούσταρε απλότητα. Δεν μπορούσα να τον δω ερωτικα και ας ήταν αντικειμενικα όμορφος. Ως κοπέλα γυναίκα ήθελα να είμαι όπως νιώθω και αν κάποιος να με προσέξει να γουστάρει όλο το πακέτο. Είτε είμαι ντυμένη για κάτι επίσημο είτε με δει χύμα. Επίσης όταν άκουγα να λέει " η γυναίκα πρέπει να είναι λουσατη να περπατάει και να την κοιτάνε όλοι " απορούσα αν πράγματι γούσταρε την κοπέλα του ή ήθελε να δειχτει από εκείνην. Μακριά από τέτοιο στυλ ανεκαθεν.


Μια από τα ίδια και εγώ......επιφανειακοι και ρηχοι.....ουσια μηδέν

----------


## Miliva21

> Φυσικά και είχαν , φανταστικές ηταν :)
> 
> Πλέον ψάχνω απλότητα. Να είναι απλή καλή (λεπτή πολύ αν γίνεται , έχω αδυναμία) σοβαρή , και αν γίνεται χωρίς φβ υπερηφάνεια μεγαλομανία επιδειξιομανία , που θα πει (αν με θέλει και αυτή) πάμε μαζί και όπου βγει ότι και να γίνει μαζί. Όχι αν έρθει κάνα συνεφακι άντε γεια. Ηρεμία γαλήνη. 
> 
> Δηλαδή με μια λέξη να αγαπάει πραγματικά, αλλιώς καλύτερα μοναχός :)
> Γιατί κοιτάω πάνω από 30+ γιατί οι μικρές έχουν όρεξη για πανηγύρι, εγώ οχι.
> 
> Εσύ τι ψάχνεις ? :)


Θα τη βρεις μωρέ......Τώρα η δουλειά σου είναι στην επαρχία που ζεις; δεν μπορείς να μετακινηθείς;;
Γυναίκες υπάρχουν και από τη στιγμή που τα πήγαινες καλά μαζί τους θέμα χρόνου είναι....

Ναι καλύτερα άνω των τριάντα γιατι εσύ ψάχνεις δέσμευση και άραγμα......οπότε πιο πιθανό να το βρεις σε αυτή την ηλικία....

Εγώ τι άλλο να γράψω....σε ολόκληρο το θέμα 400 σχεδόν σελίδες γράφω τι θέλω...βαρέθηκα λίγο

----------


## Georgewww

> Τώρα εδώ που τα λέμε και κάνα κλαμπακι η κανα ρακομελαδικο δεν είναι άσχημο.....μεσα συνέχεια βαριέσαι λίγο....Και επδ κυκλοφορώ με συγκοινωνία πίστεψε με δεν παλεύεται για πολύ.....


Α κοίτα δεν εννοώ μέσα. Εννοώ πάμε μια βόλτα στη θάλασσα κάπου που δε γίνεται χαμός. Όχι κλαμπ. Πάμε στην εξοχή εκδρομές με το αυτοκίνητο ναι όχι φασαρία όμως. Συγκοινωνίες ποτέ, μόνο αυτοκίνητο, δε τις αντέχω άλλο :) ούτε ΚΤΕΛ μη πω ούτε αεροπλάνο χαχα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Τι εχασα οσο γκομενιαζα;

----------


## Constantly curious

Παλαιότερα ήμουν πιο αυστηρη. Πλέον πιστεύω πως κάθε άνθρωπος έχει άλλο ρυθμό και άλλες προταιρεοτητες. Αν εγώ πχ αφιέρωνα 5 ώρες στην ανάγνωση ενώ εκείνος ήθελε 5 ώρες για να φτιάξει σώμα ήξερα πως δεν θα έχουμε κοινό ενδιαφέρον. Για αυτό και αν παρατηρήσεις οι φιτ διαλέγουν κοπέλες με κοινό χόμπυ. Τον τύπο άνδρα που απαιτεί να σε ντύσει κούκλα για να σε βολτάρει δεν συμπάθησα ποτέ. Εγώ το βλέπω έτσι, έχω ακούσει την άποψη " του αρέσει να με βλέπει όμορφη και με πάει παντου"... !!! Συνήθως ρωτούσα - γιατί δεν πληρώνεις μόνη σου το σύνολο και να διαλέξεις 1 φορά και εσύ που θες να πάτε;;; απάντηση καμια !!! Γούστα είναι αυτά. Για όλους μας όμως υπάρχει κάποιος να συνεννοηθούμε, όχι στο 100% απαραίτητα έστω στο 90%.

----------


## Georgewww

> Θα τη βρεις μωρέ......Τώρα η δουλειά σου είναι στην επαρχία που ζεις; δεν μπορείς να μετακινηθείς;;
> Γυναίκες υπάρχουν και από τη στιγμή που τα πήγαινες καλά μαζί τους θέμα χρόνου είναι....
> 
> Ναι καλύτερα άνω των τριάντα γιατι εσύ ψάχνεις δέσμευση και άραγμα......οπότε πιο πιθανό να το βρεις σε αυτή την ηλικία....
> 
> Εγώ τι άλλο να γράψω....σε ολόκληρο το θέμα 400 σχεδόν σελίδες γράφω τι θέλω...βαρέθηκα λίγο


Όχι η δουλειά μου είναι κανονικά Αθήνα αλλά δουλεύω μέσω ίντερνετ από επαρχία δηλαδή από όπου θέλω στον πλανήτη αρκεί να έχει ίντερνετ. Θες να εξαφανιστουμε παρέα Ταϊλάνδη ? ;)

Ναι θέμα χρόνου, αλλά εσύ μη κάνεις το λάθος και αλλάξεις αυτό λέω , είναι κρίμα, μια χαρά είσαι. Πραγματικά. 

@φαντασια αεί παραταμας

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Όχι η δουλειά μου είναι κανονικά Αθήνα αλλά δουλεύω μέσω ίντερνετ από επαρχία δηλαδή από όπου θέλω στον πλανήτη αρκεί να έχει ίντερνετ. Θες να εξαφανιστουμε παρέα Ταϊλάνδη ? ;)
> 
> Ναι θέμα χρόνου, αλλά εσύ μη κάνεις το λάθος και αλλάξεις αυτό λέω , είναι κρίμα, μια χαρά είσαι. Πραγματικά. 
> 
> @φαντασια αεί παραταμας


Τι εκανα το καψερο;

----------


## Miliva21

> Όχι η δουλειά μου είναι κανονικά Αθήνα αλλά δουλεύω μέσω ίντερνετ από επαρχία δηλαδή από όπου θέλω στον πλανήτη αρκεί να έχει ίντερνετ. Θες να εξαφανιστουμε παρέα Ταϊλάνδη ? ;)
> 
> Ναι θέμα χρόνου, αλλά εσύ μη κάνεις το λάθος και αλλάξεις αυτό λέω , είναι κρίμα, μια χαρά είσαι. Πραγματικά. 
> 
> @φαντασια αεί παραταμας


Και να σε ρωτήσω κάτι φίλε....
Πες ότι τη βρίσκεις αυτή την άπλη κοπέλα που ζητάς .........που θα τη βρεις είμαι σίγουρη........πες όμως ότι μαθαίνεις πως και αυτή δεν ήταν το καλύτερο κορίτσι στα νιάτα της ....έκανε τις αταξίες της και ολα οσα εκανες κ εσύ μικρός......τι θα κάνεις;;πως θα αντιδρούσες;;;; Γιατί είναι λογικό μια γυναίκα στα τριάντα μα έχει ζήσει τη ζωή της να έχει κάνει και λάθη και απ'όλα όμως να θέλει να αραξει....Για πες

----------


## Miliva21

> Όχι η δουλειά μου είναι κανονικά Αθήνα αλλά δουλεύω μέσω ίντερνετ από επαρχία δηλαδή από όπου θέλω στον πλανήτη αρκεί να έχει ίντερνετ. Θες να εξαφανιστουμε παρέα Ταϊλάνδη ? ;)
> 
> Ναι θέμα χρόνου, αλλά εσύ μη κάνεις το λάθος και αλλάξεις αυτό λέω , είναι κρίμα, μια χαρά είσαι. Πραγματικά. 
> 
> @φαντασια αεί παραταμας


Πες ότι στη πορεία μαθαίνεις ότι είχε "αμαρτωλο παρελθόν" Αλλά είστε ήδη μαζί......Πώς θα σου φανει

----------


## Georgewww

> Πες ότι στη πορεία μαθαίνεις ότι είχε "αμαρτωλο παρελθόν" Αλλά είστε ήδη μαζί......Πώς θα σου φανει


Κανένα πρόβλημα. Το θέμα είναι τώρα τι κάνει. Θαυμάζω αυτές που δεν κάναν αμαρτωλό παρελθόν, αλλά δε καταδικάζω αυτές που είχαν. Και στριπτιτζου να ήταν δε με νοιάζει, άσε γιατί από τις καλές κοπέλες καηκαμε. Η αμαρτωλή (αλλά μετανοιωμένη, αλλιώς δε συζητάμε) θα έχει και μια καλή ταπείνωση όπως και εγώ , με την έννοια ότι, έκανες τα λάθη σου μη το παίζεις Αγία, συν ότι άμα πληγώθηκε θα εκτιμήσει κάποια πράγματα. 

Καλύτερα μια που ήταν ******* στο παρελθόν και τώρα είναι μετανοιωμένη και σωστή , παρά κάποια που ήταν σωστή και τώρα έχει αποθυμενα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Πάντα το έλεγα οτι αν δεν έχεις ζησει σου βγαίνουν αποθημενα. Γι αυτο και εγω στα 20 μου εκανα οτι ηθελα και τώρα είμαι οτι πρεπει για να αραξω κάπου

----------


## Remedy

> Κανένα πρόβλημα. Το θέμα είναι τώρα τι κάνει. Θαυμάζω αυτές που δεν κάναν αμαρτωλό παρελθόν, αλλά δε καταδικάζω αυτές που είχαν. Και στριπτιτζου να ήταν δε με νοιάζει, άσε γιατί από τις καλές κοπέλες καηκαμε. Η αμαρτωλή (αλλά μετανοιωμένη, αλλιώς δε συζητάμε) θα έχει και μια καλή ταπείνωση όπως και εγώ , με την έννοια ότι, έκανες τα λάθη σου μη το παίζεις Αγία, συν ότι άμα πληγώθηκε θα εκτιμήσει κάποια πράγματα. 
> 
> Καλύτερα μια που ήταν ******* στο παρελθόν και τώρα είναι μετανοιωμένη και σωστή , παρά κάποια που ήταν σωστή και τώρα έχει αποθυμενα.


στο μεταξυ, δεν παιζει να εισαι παντρεμενος/δεσμευμενος και να κανεις τον γαμπρο στα κοριτσια εδω, οχι ε;
ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι εισαι 100% ελευθερος.... ετσι;;

----------


## Remedy

> Ειπες οτι αν δεν κανεις σεξ δεν σου ζητάει ο αλλος σχέση και ανέφερα το δικο μου παράδειγμα που ζητησε δίχως νσ έχουμε ολοκληρώσει


τωρα, εχετε ολοκληρωσει με τον ανθρωπο αυτον;

----------


## Remedy

> Θεωρω οτι δεν ειναι και τόσο σπάνιο γιατί μου έχει συμβεί τις περισσότερες φορές.





> Τι να πω...ίσως. 'Εγώ βασικά για να είμαι ειλικρινής μετά το δημοτικό δεν μου έχει τύχει γενικά να μου ζητήσουν πολλοί σχέση. Απλά πρόεκυπτε όταν ήταν να προκύψει. Δεν θυμάμαι να κάναμε κι ολόκληρη συζήτηση γιαυτό το θέμα δηλαδή ή να υπέγραφε αίτηση ο άλλος.





> Εγω ξεκαθαριζα πάντα ότι δεν ενδιαφερομουν για κατι ελεύθερο οποτε ο αλλος μπορεί να περίμενε και ενα μηνα. Μέσα σε αυτόν τον μηνα οταν τον αλλον τον βλέπεις κάθε μέρα καλο ειναι να βάλεις τη ταμπέλα της σχέσης για να ξέρεις οτι ανήκεις καπου και δεν εισαι πλέον ελεύθερος να κανεις ότι θες


εγω δεν θα εμπιστευομουν ανδρα που θα μου ζητουσε σχεση πριν κανουμε και σεξ (αναμεσα σε πολλα αλλα, οπως εξοδους, γνωριμιες με φιλους, ταξιδια κλπ).
θα ελεγα οτι καποιο προβλημα εχει και θελει να με καπαρωσει πριν με γνωρισει καλα γιατι δεν βρισκει γυναικα, η με δουλευει για να με πηδηξει.
δλδ, μετα την εφηβεια, μετα απο το διαστημα που καποιος δεν ειναι ενεργος σεξουαλικα, δεν μπορω να διανοηθω, χωρις να υπαρχει ουσιαστικη γνωριμια να λεει καποιος "θελεις να κανουμε σχεση". μου φαινεται εξωπραγματικο.
και πραγματικη γνωριμια δεν ειναι το σεξ. ειναι ομως ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ και το σεξ.
ουτε και θα ηξερα τι να απαντησω σε καποιον που θα μου ζητουσε σχεση πριν κανουμε σεξ. θα τον περνουσα για προβληματικο. που το ξερει οτι θα με θελει και εμτα το σεξ;; εγω δεν το ξερω, και φυσικα δεν θα δεχομουν ΜΕ ΤΠΤ.
κι αν δεν μου αρεσει;;; αν δεν ταιριαζουμε στο σεξ; 
γιατι θεωρειτε δεδομενο κι εσυ και η μιλιβα οτι θα θελετε σχεση με καποιον που δεν γνωριζετε καλα;;; φερεστε σαν αζητητο εμπορευμα που πρεπει καποιος να δεσμευθει οτι θα το παρει.
ΟΧΙ. μια γυναικα που πιστευει στον εαυτο της, δεν θελει σχεση πριν γνωρισει καποιον (ΚΑΙ στο σεξ και παντου), γιατι ξερει οτι δεν αξιζει στον καθεναν, αλλα μονο σε καποιον πραγματικα αξιολογο, ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑΙΡΙΑΣΤΟ ΕΡΑΣΤΗ.
και αυτο, δεν μπορεις να το ξερεις με το καλημερα. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ. το να ζητας σχεση πριν την γνωριμια, ειναι πρεμουρα μην μεινεις στα αζητητα.
εγω δεν ειχα ποτε τεοτια πρεμουρα. ηξερα οτι μπορω να βρω ανδρα οποτε το θελησω.

και τι νοημα εχει να σου πει καποιος επειδη του το ζητας "ναι, ναι, θα τα εχουμε για οσο καιρο θελεις και θα κανουμε σεξ οποτε το θελησεις εσυ"
σαμπως υπογραφει κανενα συμβολαιο και δεν μπορει να φυγει μολις κανετε σεξ, η δεν μπορει τον καιρο της αναμονης να βλεπει και καποια αλλη;

Προσωπικα , μετα την εφηβεια, ουδεποτε εκανα σοβαρη σχεση που ξεκινησε με καποια προταση. και οι δυο μεγαλες μου σχεσεις ξεκινησαν με γνωριμια και εγιναν σχεσεις μονες τους. ΔΕΘΗΚΑΜΕ δλδ στην πορεια, γιατι θελαμε και οι δυο να βρισκομαστε ολο και περισσοτερο ωσπου στο τελος ζητησαμε αποκλειστικοτητα ο ενας απ τον αλλον .

----------


## Georgewww

> στο μεταξυ, δεν παιζει να εισαι παντρεμενος/δεσμευμενος και να κανεις τον γαμπρο στα κοριτσια εδω, οχι ε;
> ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι εισαι 100% ελευθερος.... ετσι;;


Δεν είμαι γιατί αν ήθελα να κάνω το γαμπρό θα έμπαινα tinder που όλοι όλες μπαίνουν για αυτό το λόγο. 2ον είμαι επαρχία βόρεια Ελλάδα οπότε δε θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι με τα κορίτσια εδώ, αλλά κάνουμε και πλάκα? φλερτ ? Πάρτο όπως θέλεις :)

Άλλωστε η @φαντασία είπαμε είναι πιασμένη ;) Και για την μιλιβα είπα να της γνωρίσω φίλο μου που μένει εκεί. 

Πάντως αν παντρευτώ ποτέ, όχι δε θα ασχοληθώ με άλλες. Δεν έχω τέτοια αποθυμενα, το αντίθετο μάλλον.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν είμαι γιατί *αν ήθελα να κάνω το γαμπρό θα έμπαινα tinder* που όλοι όλες μπαίνουν για αυτό το λόγο. 2ον είμαι επαρχία βόρεια Ελλάδα οπότε δε θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι με τα κορίτσια εδώ, αλλά κάνουμε και πλάκα? φλερτ ? Πάρτο όπως θέλεις :)
> 
> Άλλωστε η @φαντασία είπαμε είναι πιασμένη ;) Και για την μιλιβα είπα να της γνωρίσω φίλο μου που μένει εκεί. 
> 
> Πάντως αν παντρευτώ ποτέ, όχι δε θα ασχοληθώ με άλλες. Δεν έχω τέτοια αποθυμενα, το αντίθετο μάλλον.


δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες.
στο τιντερ υπαρχει μεγαλος ανταγωνισμος .
εδω μπαινουν για αλλους λογους και ειναι πιο προσοδοφορο να κανεις τον γαμπρο ;)
οχι σε τα μας, δηλαδη....

ναι, σαν φλερτ το παιρνω και χαιρομαι που το παραδεχεσαι γιατι δεν τρωμε κουτοχορτο.
μιλουσε η κοπελα για το προβλημα της και τσιλιμπουρδιζες με την φαντασια μεχρι που διαμαρτυρηθηκε η μιλιβα που προσπαθουσε να κανει συζητηση.
καλα ειναι τα εκτος θεματος να τα κανεις στο τι σκεφτεστε, η σε προσωπικα μηνυματα (το καλυτερο). δεν ειναι τιντερ εδω.

το που μενεις δεν εχει σημασια. ολοι καπου μενουν...

----------


## Georgewww

> εγω δεν θα εμπιστευομουν ανδρα που θα μου ζητουσε σχεση πριν κανουμε και σεξ (αναμεσα σε πολλα αλλα, οπως εξοδους, γνωριμιες με φιλους, ταξιδια κλπ).
> θα ελεγα οτι καποιο προβλημα εχει και θελει να με καπαρωσει πριν με γνωρισει καλα γιατι δεν βρισκει γυναικα, η με δουλευει για να με πηδηξει.
> δλδ, μετα την εφηβεια, μετα απο το διαστημα που καποιος δεν ειναι ενεργος σεξουαλικα, δεν μπορω να διανοηθω, χωρις να υπαρχει ουσιαστικη γνωριμια να λεει καποιος "θελεις να κανουμε σχεση". μου φαινεται εξωπραγματικο.
> και πραγματικη γνωριμια δεν ειναι το σεξ. ειναι ομως ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ και το σεξ.
> ουτε και θα ηξερα τι να απαντησω σε καποιον που θα μου ζητουσε σχεση πριν κανουμε σεξ. θα τον περνουσα για προβληματικο. που το ξερει οτι θα με θελει και εμτα το σεξ;; εγω δεν το ξερω, και φυσικα δεν θα δεχομουν ΜΕ ΤΠΤ.
> κι αν δεν μου αρεσει;;; αν δεν ταιριαζουμε στο σεξ; 
> γιατι θεωρειτε δεδομενο κι εσυ και η μιλιβα οτι θα θελετε σχεση με καποιον που δεν γνωριζετε καλα;;; φερεστε σαν αζητητο εμπορευμα που πρεπει καποιος να δεσμευθει οτι θα το παρει.
> ΟΧΙ. μια γυναικα που πιστευει στονε αυτο της, δεν θελει σχεση πριν γνωρισει καποιον, γιατι ξερει οτι δεν αξιζει στον καθεναν, αλλα μονο σε καποιον ρπαγματικα αξιολογο.
> και αυτο, δεν μπορεις να το ξερεις με το καλημερα. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ. το να ζητας σχεση πριν την γνωριμια, ειναι πρεμουρα μην μεινεις στα αζητητα.
> ...


Αυτό με το αν ταιριάζουμε στο σεξ ποτέ δε το κατάλαβα. Εκτός αν σκάσει η γυναίκα με κάνα παλαμάρι/παλούκι και μου στήσου τότε ναι δε ταιριάζουμε 

Υπό νορμάλ συνθήκες νταξ όσο και να διαφέρεις, θα το δουλέψετε και θα τα βρείτε, αν γουστάρει ο ένας τον άλλο και σαν χαρακτήρες, περνάτε καλά, τι να πω, δε ξέρω τη σημαίνει δε ταιριάζουμε στο σεξ. Έχουμε συμβατά όργανα πάντως :)
Τα υπόλοιπα θα τα βρούμε ;)

Δε μου έχει τύχει κάτι περίεργο :/

----------


## Remedy

> Αυτό με το αν ταιριάζουμε στο σεξ ποτέ δε το κατάλαβα. Εκτός αν σκάσει η γυναίκα με κάνα παλαμάρι/παλούκι και μου στήσου τότε ναι δε ταιριάζουμε 
> 
> Υπό νορμάλ συνθήκες νταξ όσο και να διαφέρεις, θα το δουλέψετε και θα τα βρείτε, αν γουστάρει ο ένας τον άλλο και σαν χαρακτήρες, περνάτε καλά, τι να πω, *δε ξέρω τη σημαίνει δε ταιριάζουμε στο σεξ.* Έχουμε συμβατά όργανα πάντως :)
> Τα υπόλοιπα θα τα βρούμε ;)
> 
> Δε μου έχει τύχει κάτι περίεργο :/


δεν ξερεις τπτ απο σεξ τοτε, οσες κι αν εχεις πηδηξει.... δεν ειναι νουμερα το σεξ. ειναι πολλα παραπανω.
σαρες δε σαρες, αυτο συμβαινει, αν δεν μπορεις καν να καταλαβεις τι θα πει "ταιριαζουμε στο σεξ" ή "με ξενερωνεις"...

----------


## Georgewww

> δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες.
> στο τιντερ υπαρχει μεγαλος ανταγωνισμος .
> εδω μπαινουν για αλλους λογους και ειναι πιο προσοδοφορο να κανεις τον γαμπρο ;)
> οχι σε τα μας, δηλαδη....
> 
> ναι, σαν φλερτ το παιρνω και χαιρομαι που το παραδεχεσαι γιατι δεν τρωμε κουτοχορτο.
> μιλουσε η κοπελα για το προβλημα της και τσιλιμπουρδιζες με την φαντασια μεχρι που διαμαρτυρηθηκε.
> καλα ειναι τα εκτος θεματος να τα κανεις στο τι σκεφτεστε, η σε προσωπικα μηνυματα (το καλυτερο). δεν ειναι τιντερ εδω.
> 
> το που μενεις δεν εχει σημασια. ολοι καπου μενουν...


Έχω γράψει τόσα ποστ, στα 2-3 που κάναμε λίγο χαβαλε κολησες? Πίστεψέ με με τόσο χρόνο και μπλα μπλα που αφιέρωσα στο φόρουμ , θα είχα ρίξει 2-3 σε social media με σκοπό καμάκι χαχα μην αγχώνεσαι τα κορίτσια καταλαβαίνουν. Αλλά δε θα γίνουμε και ασεξουαλ ακόμα στο γραπτό λόγο υπάρχουν αυτά. 

Χαλάρωσε δεν είμαστε βιαστές. Πολύ άμυνα γενικά στην Ελλάδα οι γυναίκες λες και είμαστε βιαστές. Σιγά ντε. 

Όχι σε άλλη πόλη δε γίνεται γιατί ΔΕΝ ενδιαφέρομαι. Αν ήταν θα εμπλεκα με Αθηναία πριν φύγω από Αθήνα που είχε πιο πολύ κόσμο. Αλλά ήθελα από την πόλη μου, μη βρεθώ παντρεμένος και με φαν τα χιλιόμετρα χαχα

----------


## Georgewww

> δεν ξερεις τπτ απο σεξ τοτε, οσες κι αν εχεις πηδηξει.... δεν ειναι νουμερα το σεξ. ειναι πολλα παραπανω.
> σαρες δε σαρες, αυτο συμβαινει, αν δεν μπορεις καν να καταλαβεις τι θα πει ταιριαζουμε σεξ η με ξενερωνεις...


Οκ εγώ δε ξέρω τίποτα, εσύ ξέρεις τα πάντα. Κανένα πρόβλημα. Δεν έχω πηδήξει, κάνω έρωτα ή σεξ πες το όπως θες με κοπέλες που θέλουν εμένα κι εγώ αυτές. Συνήθως σε σχέση μέσα. 

Δε πειράζει αν σε ξενέρωσα. Με τις κοπέλες που πήγα πάντως δεν είχαν θέμα ούτε αυτές ούτε εγώ :) 

Μπορεί να ήμουν τυχερός, δε ξέρω. Αλλά δε μας είπες τι σημαίνει ΔΕΝ ταιριάζουμε στο σεξ και δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει αυτό. Για να ξέρουν και τα άλλα κορίτσια όχι μόνο εγώ. Είναι σχετικό θέμα με το φόρουμ.

----------


## Remedy

καλε δεν το ειπα για σενα το "με ξενερωνεις". για το σεξ μιλουσα. εμεις δεν γνωριζομαστε. ελεος...
με εχουν ξενερωσει παντως 2-3 στο σεξ και σταματησα επι τοπου την γνωριμια μας, ενω τα πηγαιναμε ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ στην παρεα που καναμε κατα τα αλλα. δλδ, ξαφνικος θανατος. εξαφανιστηκα.

δεν αγχωνομαι καθολου που κανεις καμακι εδω μεσα.
δεν μου αρεσει που κανεις παρασιτα σε ενα ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ θεμα. καντο πριβε. καντο στο τι σκεφτεστε.

"δεν ταιριαζουμε στο σεξ", σημαινει οτι καναμε σεξ, αλλα δεν μου αρεσει το πως λειτουργεις στο σεξ...δλδ πως να το πω... δεν εχει να κανει ουτε με στασεις ουτε με οργανα. εχει να κανει με το αν σε βρισκω αισθησιακο στο σεξ η ξενερωτικο.
το σεξ δεν ειναι κρεας_μπαινει_κρεας_βγαινε  . πρεπει να υπαρχει συμβατοτητα στον αισθησιασμο.

αν θες, το θεμα του που κανεις καμακι να μην το συνεχισουμε. να μιλαμε επι του θεματος μονο, γιατι οσο το συνεχιζουμε κι εμεις ενοχλουμε το θεμα της κοπελας. οτι ειχα να πω το ειπα και καταλαβαμε ολοι τι λεω.

υ.γ. και μονο που λες οτι ολες οι κοπελες που εχεις κανει σεξ, δεν ειχαν κανενα προβλημα, δειχνει ποσο μακρια εισαι νυχτωμενος.
ΜΟΝΟ για σενα μπορεις να ξερεις οτι σου αρεσε. η αλλη σιγα να μην στο πει, και σιγα να μην το καταλαβεις αν δεν στο πει...

----------


## Georgewww

> καλε δεν το ειπα για σενα το "με ξενερωνεις". για το σεξ μιλουσα. εμεις δεν γνωριζομαστε. ελεος...
> με εχουν ξενερωσει παντως 2-3 στο σεξ και σταματησα επι τοπου την γνωριμια μας, ενω τα πηγαιναμε ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ στην παρεα που καναμε κατα τα αλλα. δλδ, ξαφνικος θανατος. εξαφανιστηκα.
> 
> δεν αγχωνομαι καθολου που κανεις καμακι εδω μεσα.
> δεν μου αρεσει που κανεις παρασιτα σε ενα ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ θεμα. καντο πριβε. καντο στο τι σκεφτεστε.
> 
> "δεν ταιριαζουμε στο σεξ", σημαινει οτι καναμε σεξ, αλλα δεν μου αρεσει το πως λειτουργεις στο σεξ...δλδ πως να το πω... δεν εχει να κανει ουτε με στασεις ουτε με οργανα. εχει να κανει με το αν σε βρισκω αισθησιακο στο σεξ η ξενερωτικο.
> το σεξ δεν ειναι κρεας_μπαινει_κρεας_βγαινε  . πρεπει να υπαρχει συμβατοτητα στον αισθησιασμο.
> 
> ...


το σταματησες επι τοπου, οκ δικο σου τροπος αντιμετωπησης προβληματων.. εγω ειμαι του σχολειου ... να δουμε τι πηγε λαθος να το διωρθωσουμε και οχι να το διαλυσουμε και να βρουμε αλλους για ενα συνεφακι, τουλαχιστον πριν προσπαθησουμε να λυσουμε το όποιο προβλημα.

αν σου μοιαζει να κανω καμακι εδω μεσα οκ αποψη σου, εγω εχω αλλη αποψη. Το να κανεις ενα κομπλιμεντο ή να πεις σε μια κοπελα οτι ωραια τα σκεφτεσαι (μιας και ΔΕΝ εχω δει καμια απο εδω μεσα αρα δε ξερω καν πως μοιαζουν) δε το θεωρω καμακι, τουλαχιστον δεν κανω ετσι καμακι στη ζωη μου, τωρα αν εννοεις καμακι που ειπα να της γνωρισω ενα παιδι καλο, ... εγω για καλο το εκανα ... δεν κοιταω βλεπεις μονο την παρτυ μου.

Το οτι κανω παρασιτα, επισης αποψη σου, μια χαρα κουβεντα νομιζω καναμε μεχρι πριν ερθεις με επιθετικο τονο για καποιο λογο που δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται, αλλωστε μεγαλα κοριτσια ειναι... μπορουν να υπερασπιστουν τον εαυτο τους αν θελουν. Για ενα τετοιο θεμα ομως το θεωρω λιγο αστοχο να μιλανε μονο κοριτσια.. νομιζω μια εμπειρη αντρικη αποψη (ημουν μονος καποια στιγμη) μπορει να συνεισφέρει.

Τωρα για το υ.γ. και το νυχτωμενος, νομιζω αν δε της αρεσει .. φευγει οπως εκανες κι εσυ.. δε καθετε 2 χρονια να "υποφερει" το κακο σεξ. 

Λυπαμαι παντως οταν βλεπω εχθρική/υπερβολικα αμυντικη αντιμετώπιση απο γυναικα, δηλαδη κανεις ενα σχολιο ενα καλο λογο για μια κοπελα... "α ο πεφτουλας βιαστης κτλ κανει καμακι" , αν δε πεις τιποτα... "αα πανε οι αντρες .. κανεις δε φλερταρει... φλωροι" ... να γιατι οι ψυχο κανουν καλες δουλειες χαχα

Τι να κανουμε με καποιους διαφωνουμε και με καποιους συμφωνουμε, απλα ειναι... συμφωνησα με @φαντασια και @μιλιβα και διαφωνησα με σενα και την @ελισαβετ. Δεν ειναι κακο.

----------


## Remedy

εγω δεν υπερασπιζομαι τα "κοριτσια". μπορει να τους αρεσε κιολας!
φυσικα και μπορουσαν να το κοψουν αν δεν τους αρεσε. υπερασπιζομαι το θεμα.
δεν ηταν ενα κοπλιμεντο κι αν επιμεινεις θα σου δειξω σχεδον ολα τα μηνυματα σου σε αυτο το θεμα, που περα απο την αποψη σου, ειναι πεσιμο ειτε στην φαντασια ειτε στην μιλιβα...
δεν ειναι αυτος ο σκοπος του φορουμ στο ξαναλεω, ωστοσο προκυπτουν προσωπικες σχεσεις ακομα και φιλικες και εισαι ελευθερος να επικοινωνεις στα προσωπικα μηνυματα.
αλλα αυτο το σαλιαρισμα ΜΕΣΑ στα θεματα, εμενα με ενοχλει και χαλαει τα θεματα.
θα ακολουθησει παραθεση μηνυματων σου αν επανελθεις, γιατι βαρεθηκα να το συζηταω θεωρητικα.

----------


## Georgewww

> εγω δεν υπερασπιζομαι τα "κοριτσια". μπορει να τους αρεσε κιολας!
> φυσικα και μπορουσαν να το κοψουν αν δεν τους αρεσε. υπερασπιζομαι το θεμα.
> δεν ηταν ενα κοπλιμεντο κι αν επιμεινεις θα σου δειξω σχεδον ολα τα μηνυματα σου σε αυτο το θεμα, που περα απο την αποψη σου, ειναι πεσιμο ειτε στην φαντασια ειτε στην μιλιβα...
> δεν ειναι αυτος ο σκοπος του φορουμ στο ξαναλεω, ωστοσο προκυπτουν προσωπικες σχεσεις ακομα και φιλικες και εισαι ελευθερος να επικοινωνεις στα προσωπικα μηνυματα.
> αλλα αυτο το σαλιαρισμα ΜΕΣΑ στα θεματα, εμενα με ενοχλει και χαλαει τα θεματα.
> θα ακολουθησει παραθεση μηνυματων σου αν επανελθεις, γιατι βαρεθηκα να το συζηταω θεωρητικα.


σκοπος του φορουμ ειναι η συζητηση σε ενα θεμα το οποιο μπορει και να πλατειάσει μετα απο 400 ποστ (λογικο ειναι) και αν θελεις (επειδη κι εμενα δε μαρεσει η λασπη στον ανεμιστήρα δηλαδη το θεωρητικα που λες κι εσυ) μπορεις να παραθεσεις τα μνμ (σου ειπα εκτος απο 2-3 που τα σταματησαμε με την φαντασια) που θεωρεις οτι ειναι εκτος θεματος (αν και μπορεις να το κανεις pm γιατι ΤΩΡΑ γινεται παρασιτικο ολο αυτο) και θα σου εξηγήσω πως σχετιζονται μια χαρα με το θεμα, τα οποια ισως να μην καταλαβες, αλλα δε πειραζει. 

και φρασεις του τυπου "σαλιαρισμα " που λες ... ρίχνουν το επιπεδο και με κανεις να πιστευω οτι ζηλευεις. Οπως και το να αποκαλεις τον κοσμο παρασιτα. Όλοι ημασταν ευγενικοι νομιζω εδω μεσα.

Σε παρακαλω ομως οταν κανεις καποια κατηγορια να ειναι σαφης... να παραθετεις αυτο για το οποιο κατηγορεις τον αλλο και οχι στον αερα λογια.

Παντως καλυτερα να επικεντρωθεις στο θεμα και οχι σε μενα. (Το σεξ που συζητησαμε πριν ναι ειναι εντος θεματος θεωρω γιατι εχει να κανεις με σεξ πριν την σχεση ή μετα κτλ.)

----------


## Miliva21

> το σταματησες επι τοπου, οκ δικο σου τροπος αντιμετωπησης προβληματων.. εγω ειμαι του σχολειου ... να δουμε τι πηγε λαθος να το διωρθωσουμε και οχι να το διαλυσουμε και να βρουμε αλλους για ενα συνεφακι, τουλαχιστον πριν προσπαθησουμε να λυσουμε το όποιο προβλημα.
> 
> αν σου μοιαζει να κανω καμακι εδω μεσα οκ αποψη σου, εγω εχω αλλη αποψη. Το να κανεις ενα κομπλιμεντο ή να πεις σε μια κοπελα οτι ωραια τα σκεφτεσαι (μιας και ΔΕΝ εχω δει καμια απο εδω μεσα αρα δε ξερω καν πως μοιαζουν) δε το θεωρω καμακι, τουλαχιστον δεν κανω ετσι καμακι στη ζωη μου, τωρα αν εννοεις καμακι που ειπα να της γνωρισω ενα παιδι καλο, ... εγω για καλο το εκανα ... δεν κοιταω βλεπεις μονο την παρτυ μου.
> 
> Το οτι κανω παρασιτα, επισης αποψη σου, μια χαρα κουβεντα νομιζω καναμε μεχρι πριν ερθεις με επιθετικο τονο για καποιο λογο που δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται, αλλωστε μεγαλα κοριτσια ειναι... μπορουν να υπερασπιστουν τον εαυτο τους αν θελουν. Για ενα τετοιο θεμα ομως το θεωρω λιγο αστοχο να μιλανε μονο κοριτσια.. νομιζω μια εμπειρη αντρικη αποψη (ημουν μονος καποια στιγμη) μπορει να συνεισφέρει.
> 
> Τωρα για το υ.γ. και το νυχτωμενος, νομιζω αν δε της αρεσει .. φευγει οπως εκανες κι εσυ.. δε καθετε 2 χρονια να "υποφερει" το κακο σεξ. 
> 
> Λυπαμαι παντως οταν βλεπω εχθρική/υπερβολικα αμυντικη αντιμετώπιση απο γυναικα, δηλαδη κανεις ενα σχολιο ενα καλο λογο για μια κοπελα... "α ο πεφτουλας βιαστης κτλ κανει καμακι" , αν δε πεις τιποτα... "αα πανε οι αντρες .. κανεις δε φλερταρει... φλωροι" ... να γιατι οι ψυχο κανουν καλες δουλειες χαχα
> ...


Εγώ πάντως να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δεν φλέρταρα με κανέναν......απλά ρώτησα κάποια πράγματα τον Georgewww Που ξέφυγαν από τη συζήτηση αλλά δεν ήταν στη σφαίρα του φλερτ.....

Με τη φαντασία αμ υπάρχει καμακι δεν ξέρω και δεν με ενδιαφέρει 

Το θεμα όταν φτάνει στις τοσες σελίδες εχει καταστραφεί οπότε.....

----------


## Miliva21

> σκοπος του φορουμ ειναι η συζητηση σε ενα θεμα το οποιο μπορει και να πλατειάσει μετα απο 400 ποστ (λογικο ειναι) και αν θελεις (επειδη κι εμενα δε μαρεσει η λασπη στον ανεμιστήρα δηλαδη το θεωρητικα που λες κι εσυ) μπορεις να παραθεσεις τα μνμ (σου ειπα εκτος απο 2-3 που τα σταματησαμε με την φαντασια) που θεωρεις οτι ειναι εκτος θεματος (αν και μπορεις να το κανεις pm γιατι ΤΩΡΑ γινεται παρασιτικο ολο αυτο) και θα σου εξηγήσω πως σχετιζονται μια χαρα με το θεμα, τα οποια ισως να μην καταλαβες, αλλα δε πειραζει. 
> 
> και φρασεις του τυπου "σαλιαρισμα " που λες ... ρίχνουν το επιπεδο και με κανεις να πιστευω οτι ζηλευεις. Οπως και το να αποκαλεις τον κοσμο παρασιτα. Όλοι ημασταν ευγενικοι νομιζω εδω μεσα.
> 
> Σε παρακαλω ομως οταν κανεις καποια κατηγορια να ειναι σαφης... να παραθετεις αυτο για το οποιο κατηγορεις τον αλλο και οχι στον αερα λογια.
> 
> Παντως καλυτερα να επικεντρωθεις στο θεμα και οχι σε μενα. (Το σεξ που συζητησαμε πριν ναι ειναι εντος θεματος θεωρω γιατι εχει να κανεις με σεξ πριν την σχεση ή μετα κτλ.)


Δεν έχει λόγο βρε να ζηλέψει η ρεμεντυ απλά το λέει επδ είμαστε σε ένα φόρουμ που γράφουμε τα προβλήματα μας γι αυτό.......Ότι καλό θα ήταν οι επόμενοι που έρχονται και διαβάζουν μα μην χαωνονται σε ακυρα σχόλια με το θέμα

----------


## Georgewww

> Εγώ πάντως να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δεν φλέρταρα με κανέναν......απλά ρώτησα κάποια πράγματα τον Georgewww Που ξέφυγαν από τη συζήτηση αλλά δεν ήταν στη σφαίρα του φλερτ.....
> 
> Με τη φαντασία αμ υπάρχει καμακι δεν ξέρω και δεν με ενδιαφέρει 
> 
> Το θεμα όταν φτάνει στις τοσες σελίδες εχει καταστραφεί οπότε.....


Δεν υπαρχει κανενα καμακι και κανενα φλερτ επι της ουσια... ο λογος φυσικα μπορει να ειναι πιο παιχνιδιαρικος καμια φορα, καποιο κομπλιμέντο με καποια/καποιον που συμφωνουμε κτλ ... και με αντρα συμφωνησα καποια στιγμη και ειπα καλα τα λεει κτλ.. και με αυτον καμακι του κανω? χαχαα

Τεσπα, εγω εξίσταμαι μονο για την επιθεση τυπου "σαλιαρης, πεφτουλας και παρασιτο.." ενω ειχαμε μια ωραια συζητηση.
Δεν εχει καταστραφει καθολου, το επαναφερουμε αμεσα στην ταξη :) με ευγενεια και σεβασμο στην αποψη του αλλου παντα.

----------


## Remedy

> Αχ πολυ μαρεσουν τα σκουρα ματια, ιδικα κατι κοπελες που εχουμε καταμαυρα... ιριδα σαν την κορη :) .. μηπως εχεις και κοντα μαλια που το λατρευω? :)
> 
> Εγω 1.75 67 κιλά athletic σωματοτυπο, μαυρα/γκρι μαλια :ο 
> 
> αλλα οταν λεω περιγραφη δεν εννοω αυτα, λεω τι ψαχνεις, πως κινησε βρε παιδακι μου, βγαινει πχ μεσημερια χαλαρή ή 00:00 στα κλαμπ ... εχει αλλο κοσμο στο ενα αλλο στο αλλο. Το προφιλ σου να καταλαβουμε.. αλλιως.. μιλαμε στα τυφλα.





> Τοτε η φαντασια δικια μου, μαρεσουν πιο πολυ τα χαρακτηριστικα χαχαα
> αλλα με βαζεις σε υποψιες... σε αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα ήταν η μεγαλη μου σχεση/αγαπη και μαλιστα την ελεγα και σταλιτσα ... παντα ετσι την αποκαλουσα... βρε μηπως μενεις και σαλονικη? και τα ειχες με κανεναν 6 χρονια σχέση? :ο ονοματα δε λεω.





> Οχι Αθήνα μενω  το σταλιτσα μου το κολλησαν λογω μεγέθους. Επίσης η μεγαλύτερη μου σχέση ήταν 3 χρονια.. Αθλος τα 6.ελπιζω εκει να έκανες σεξ





> Άμα κάνεις την εγχείρηση, μετά δεν χρειάζεσαι τη Νοσηρή Φαντασία.
> Εσύ η Miliva και η νοσηρή φαντασία σε ένα δωμάτιο είσαστε αρκετές!





> @φαντασια Εγω 35, δεν αφηνεις την Αθηνα να ερθεις επαρχια ;) το εκανα το Γεναρη... ηρεμησα. Θαλασσα οι καλυτερες σε 45 λεπτα.. και χωρις να ειναι ο ενας πανω στον αλλο :) .. αγχος 0 .. μια γριουλα(Γεροντοκορη ) ψωχνω κι εγω χαχα :)





> Εσένα σταλιτσα σε έχω καπαρωσει εγώ :) θα ντυθώ κλαρηνογαμπρος και θα σε περιμένω στην εκκλησία. 
> 
> Βρε σίγουρα δε σε λένε Δήμητρα χαχα δε λέω αλλά. 
> 
> Θα την κάψεις την κοπέλα, θα παρατάει τους γαμπρούς στα σκαλιά της εκκλησίας, εκτός αν είσαι λεσβία και μας το κρύβεις





> Χαχαχα σε τι να πρώτο απαντήσω. Με λενε Τανια, δε κρύβω και πολύ την ταυτότητα μου εδω... Οι κλαρινογαρνποι δεν ειναι το φόρτε μου. Θελω τον άντρα μου απλο. Με το τζινακι του τη βερμουδα του τη φόρμα του. Οχι καλε μου δεν ειμαι λεσβια, δε με ελκυει το γυναικείο σωμα..Λες να αλλαξω γουστα τωρα στα γεράματα;





> Παιδιά να σας παντρεψουμε και εγώ κουμπάρα





> Ρε παιδια γιατι δε μπορείς να ανεβάσεις φωτο ενω εχεις αυτή την επιλογή;;;;;





> Καλά ειρωνικά το είπα το κλαρηνογαμπρος, έχω γράψει πολλές φορές πόσο μου αρέσει η απλότητα. 
> 
> Όνομα δε λέω (που να μαντέψει κανείς από το georgewww χαχα) 
> 
> Miliva21 θα με κλέψει η φαντασία - Τάνια, και μετά πάλι θα λες βρήσκω μόνο λιγουριδες που θέλουν σεξ , ενώ εγώ ο καημένος τι ζητώ? αδύνατο σώμα κοντά μαλλιά και απλότητα  
> Σεξ δε με νοιάζει είχα στη ζωή μου, βαρεθηκα , καλύτερα να μη κάνεις συχνά σεξ από την αρχή μπας και κρατήσει η όρεξη πιο πολλά χρόνια και δε βαρεθεις μετά από 5 μήνες :)





> Μόνο εσύ δε μπορείς γιατί σε κάναν μπαν λογω επιδειξιομανίας χαχαχα 
> 
> Μη δω φωτό ποτέ ξανά με γκόμενα που έχει γυρισμένο το κεφάλι και φαίνονται μόνο τα μαλλιά της, τραγικό ... αμέσως μετά το duck face.





> Αχ οχι ρε γαμωτο. Και τωρα πως θα ανεβάσω φωτο μου να με θαυμάσετε;;;;;





> Παιδιά σόρρυ λίγο γιατί εδώ η Ελισάβετ άνοιξε ένα μεγάλο θέμα που με απασχολεί





> Δεν πειράζει δεν θα παρεξηγηθώ κάνε τη δουλειά σου μπορείς να της στείλεις προσωπικό μνμ αν θες τουλάχιστον κάποιος να βγει ζευγαρώμενος εδώ μέσα





> Εγω ειμαι ζευγαρωμενη ασε που το μαλλι ειναι μεχρι τη μέση.. Δε του κανω εγω





> Βρες μήπως είσαι εγώ σε θηλυκό; Χαχα
> Πολύ συμφωνώ μαζί σου θα σεχω υπόψιν για κουμπάρα αφού είσαι δεσμευμένη. 
> 
> Είναι όντως τόσο απλό όπως το γράφει η φαντασία, φίλτρο είναι. Ο θέλω να περάσω απλά καλά θα βαρεθεί και θα φύγει, άσε που θα τον καταλάβεις μετά από τόσα ραντεβού. Οπότε θα μένουν αυτά που σε ενδιαφέρουν, φίλτρο.





> Η @φαντασια με εκνευριζει πλεον :) .. βρηκε καλα καλα τον ανθρωπο της ζωής της και τωρα παιζει με τον πονο μας.
> 
> @Miliva21 εγω παντως προτίθεμαι να σου στειλω φωτό μου (το φιλαρακι παντως ειναι ακομα πιο καλο παιδι απο μενα, εγω εχω αμαρτωλο παρελθον) :) σου δανείζομαι να δεις πως ειναι να βγαινεις με καποιον χωρις να ζηταει σεξ κτλ ... πως ειναι να τον γνωριζεις σταδιακα, οπως ερθει, ρευστα. 
> 
> η φαντασια θα γινει κουμπαρα ομως γιατι δινει ωραιες συμβουλες ;)





> Γαμωτο έψαχνα χθες πως ανεβάζεις φώτο και δε το έχει σαν επιλογη





> για να δειχτεις? δηλαδη δε φτανει που εισαι πιασμενη και ευτυχισμενοι/ζευγαρωμενη, να μας βαλεις και μια φωτο να δουμε οτι εισαι λεπτη και ωραια.. για να μας κανεις τη μερα μαύρη? Μπααα ευχαριστουμε δε θα παρουμε :P επιδειξιομανιακ!





> Φυσικά και είχαν , φανταστικές ηταν :)
> 
> Πλέον ψάχνω απλότητα. Να είναι απλή καλή (λεπτή πολύ αν γίνεται , έχω αδυναμία) σοβαρή , και αν γίνεται χωρίς φβ υπερηφάνεια μεγαλομανία επιδειξιομανία , που θα πει (αν με θέλει και αυτή) πάμε μαζί και όπου βγει ότι και να γίνει μαζί. Όχι αν έρθει κάνα συνεφακι άντε γεια. Ηρεμία γαλήνη. 
> 
> Δηλαδή με μια λέξη να αγαπάει πραγματικά, αλλιώς καλύτερα μοναχός :)
> Γιατί κοιτάω πάνω από 30+ γιατί οι μικρές έχουν όρεξη για πανηγύρι, εγώ οχι.
> 
> Εσύ τι ψάχνεις ? :)





> Α κοίτα δεν εννοώ μέσα. Εννοώ πάμε μια βόλτα στη θάλασσα κάπου που δε γίνεται χαμός. Όχι κλαμπ. Πάμε στην εξοχή εκδρομές με το αυτοκίνητο ναι όχι φασαρία όμως. Συγκοινωνίες ποτέ, μόνο αυτοκίνητο, δε τις αντέχω άλλο :) ούτε ΚΤΕΛ μη πω ούτε αεροπλάνο χαχα





> Τι εχασα οσο γκομενιαζα;





> Όχι η δουλειά μου είναι κανονικά Αθήνα αλλά δουλεύω μέσω ίντερνετ από επαρχία δηλαδή από όπου θέλω στον πλανήτη αρκεί να έχει ίντερνετ. Θες να εξαφανιστουμε παρέα Ταϊλάνδη ? ;)
> 
> Ναι θέμα χρόνου, αλλά εσύ μη κάνεις το λάθος και αλλάξεις αυτό λέω , είναι κρίμα, μια χαρά είσαι. Πραγματικά. 
> 
> @φαντασια αεί παραταμας


αυτα τα μηνυματα τα θεωρω εντελως ατοπα και γενικως, σαλιαρισμα που χαλαει το θεμα... και πραγματικα, για σβησιμο.
αντε, σε καλη μερια τζορτζιουυυυ

σε 2-3 θεματα εχεις πει την αποψη σου την οποια απλα επαναλαμβανες για να βρεις αφορμη να σαλιαρισεις και σε ολα τα υπολοιπα μας λες οτι ψαχνεις γυναικα.
ελεος. υπαρχουν αλλα σαιτ για καμακι, αν εισαι τοσο απελπισμενος.
η πηγαινε πριβε.

ενας ανδρας συμμετεχει ολος κι ολος στο θεμα, κι αυτος για να βρει γυναικα..

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν υπαρχει κανενα καμακι και κανενα φλερτ επι της ουσια... ο λογος φυσικα μπορει να ειναι πιο παιχνιδιαρικος καμια φορα, καποιο κομπλιμέντο με καποια/καποιον που συμφωνουμε κτλ ... και με αντρα συμφωνησα καποια στιγμη και ειπα καλα τα λεει κτλ.. και με αυτον καμακι του κανω? χαχαα
> 
> Τεσπα, εγω εξίσταμαι μονο για την επιθεση τυπου "σαλιαρης, πεφτουλας και παρασιτο.." ενω ειχαμε μια ωραια συζητηση.
> Δεν εχει καταστραφει καθολου, το επαναφερουμε αμεσα στην ταξη :) με ευγενεια και σεβασμο στην αποψη του αλλου παντα.


δεν σε ειπα παρασιτο.
ειπα οτι κανεις παρασιτα στο θεμα, οταν σαλιαριζεις (ταχαμ δηθεν χιουμοριστικα).
ελληνικα μιλαμε..

αφηνοντας στην ακρη τα "σαλιαρισματα", να σου πω αν θελεις γιατι διαφωνω καθετα (σχεδον) σε οτι εχεις πει μεχρι τωρα.
επειδη αγαπητε θεωρεις το σεξ βρωμικο...
το ειπες ξεκαθαρα.
στην μια φαση, ενω δεν ησουν πλεον παρθενος (για να πω οτι ησουν ατολμος) μας ειπες οτι τα ειχες με την κοπελα των ονειρων σου επι εναν χρονο!!!! σου ζητουσε να κανετε σεξ κι εσυ αρνιοσουν επειδη ενοιωθες οτι θα την "λερωσεις"...
σε αλλο σχολιο παρακατω, απαντας σε μια ερωτηση οτι μετα εκανες σεξ αβερτα με διαφορες γιατι ειχες πλεον "βρωμισει"...
ναι, με τετοιες αποψεις για το σεξ και τον εαυτο σου "οτι εισαι ενας βρωμιαρης που θα βρωμισεις μια γυναικα αν ειναι ομορφη και αξιοθαυμαστη", 
κι επιπλεον μου λες οτι δεν καταλαβαινεις ΚΑΝ τι εννοουμε οταν λεμε οτι μπορει να μην ταιριαζουμε με καποιον στο σεξ!!!

ασε, δεν χρειαζεται να μας μιλας για σεξ.
ας πιασουμε το ποδοσφαιρο καλυτερα, κι ας μην ξερω τπτ...

----------


## Georgewww

> αυτα τα μηνυματα τα θεωρω εντελως ατοπα και γενικως, σαλιαρισμα που χαλαει το θεμα... και πραγματικα, για σβησιμο.
> αντε, σε καλη μερια τζορτζιουυυυ
> 
> σε 2-3 θεματα εχεις πει την αποψη σου την οποια απλα επαναλαμβανες για να βρεις αφορμη να σαλιαρισεις και σε ολα τα υπολοιπα μας λες οτι ψαχνεις γυναικα.
> ελεος. υπαρχουν αλλα σαιτ για καμακι, αν εισαι τοσο απελπισμενος.
> η πηγαινε πριβε.
> 
> ενας ανδρας συμμετεχει ολος κι ολος στο θεμα, κι αυτος για να βρει γυναικα..


"ψαχνεις γυναικα" όλοι ψαχνουν το αλλο τους μισο.. οταν ειναι ελευθεροι, οχι οτι εκανα τιποτα παραπανω γιαυτο εγω αλλα τεσπα.

α καλα εχεις ξεφυγει, ελεγα κι εγω τι λεει ... αν αυτα ειναι καμακι αστο... χαχαχα ακομα παρθενος θα ημουν αν αυτο ηταν το καμακι μου. Σε λυπαμαι ... οχι τοσο για το οτι θεωρεις καμακι τα παραπανω .. οσο για το ποσο χαμηλα πεφτεις οταν αποκαλεις τον αλλο σαλιαρη (για πολλοστη φορα) απελπισμενο και υποθετω και τις κοπελες που δεν εχουν σχεση επισης? Ντροπη σου!!
Ασε να κρινουν την συνεισφορά μου οι υπολοιποι που εχουν ευγενεια. Τωρα καταλαβαινω γιατι επεμενες στο πως κανεις σχεσεις.. ειναι θεμα ηθους... ετσι εξηγουνται.

Ελπιζω να σε φωτησει ο Θεος, δεν εχω να πω κατι αλλο σε σενα. Λυπαμαι.

----------


## Remedy

> "ψαχνεις γυναικα" όλοι ψαχνουν το αλλο τους μισο.. οταν ειναι ελευθεροι, οχι οτι εκανα τιποτα παραπανω γιαυτο εγω αλλα τεσπα.
> 
> α καλα εχεις ξεφυγει, ελεγα κι εγω τι λεει ... αν αυτα ειναι καμακι αστο... χαχαχα ακομα παρθενος θα ημουν αν αυτο ηταν το καμακι μου. Σε λυπαμαι ... οχι τοσο για το οτι θεωρεις καμακι τα παραπανω .. οσο για το ποσο χαμηλα πεφτεις οταν αποκαλεις τον αλλο σαλιαρη (για πολλοστη φορα) απελπισμενο και υποθετω και τις κοπελες που δεν εχουν σχεση επισης? Ντροπη σου!!
> Ασε να κρινουν την συνεισφορά μου οι υπολοιποι που εχουν ευγενεια. Τωρα καταλαβαινω γιατι επεμενες στο πως κανεις σχεσεις.. ειναι θεμα ηθους... ετσι εξηγουνται.
> 
> Ελπιζω να σε φωτησει ο Θεος, δεν εχω να πω κατι αλλο σε σενα. Λυπαμαι.


επειδη δεν καταλαβαινεις και τι λεμε οταν σου μιλαμε, ισως δεν ξερεις καλα ελληνικα; δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι να το κανεις.
ΕΓΩ ΜΙΛΗΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΣΑΛΙΑΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ. ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΟΣΕΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΕΞΩ ΑΠ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ, ΣΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ. ΣΕ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΘΕΜΑ, Η ΠΡΙΒΕ.
τωρα, καταλαβες;

----------


## oboro

> Τεσπα, εγω εξίσταμαι μονο για την επιθεση τυπου "σαλιαρης, πεφτουλας και παρασιτο.." ενω ειχαμε μια ωραια συζητηση.
> Δεν εχει καταστραφει καθολου, το επαναφερουμε αμεσα στην ταξη :) με ευγενεια και σεβασμο στην αποψη του αλλου παντα.


Το θρεντ της αλφα βητα το ξεχασες; Που δεν προλαβε η κοπελα να γραφτει στο φορουμ και να ανοιχτει για το προβλημα της, κι εσυ της εκανες ολοκληρη προταση γαμου;

Και με το παραπανω εισαι ολα οσα σου καταλογιζουν.

----------


## Georgewww

> δεν σε ειπα παρασιτο.
> ειπα οτι κανεις παρασιτα στο θεμα, οταν σαλιαριζεις (ταχαμ δηθεν χιουμοριστικα).
> ελληνικα μιλαμε..
> 
> αφηνοντας στην ακρη τα "σαλιαρισματα", να σου πω αν θελεις γιατι διαφωνω καθετα (σχεδον) σε οτι εχεις πει μεχρι τωρα.
> επειδη αγαπητε θεωρεις το σεξ βρωμικο...
> το ειπες ξεκαθαρα.
> στην μια φαση, ενω δεν ησουν πλεον παρθενος (για να πω οτι ησουν ατολμος) μας ειπες οτι τα ειχες με την κοπελα των ονειρων σου επι εναν χρονο!!!! σου ζητουσε να κανετε σεξ κι εσυ αρνιοσουν επειδη ενοιωθες οτι θα την "λερωσεις"...
> σε αλλο σχολιο παρακατω,α παντας σε μαι ερωτηση οτι εμτα εκανες σεξ αβερτα με διαφορες γιατι ειχες πλεον "βρωμισει"...
> ...


αυτα που λες δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με αυτα που ειπα. Φυσικα δε καταλαβες τιποτα... γιατι δεν καταλαβαινει την εννοια ΗΘΟΣ. Όχι οτι εγω ειμαι ο ηθικος... αλλα μονο πανω σε αυτη τη λεξη μπορεις να καταλαβεις αυτα που εγραψαα... αλλιως αστο. Τα παραπανω ειναι απο την φαντασια σου, πραγματικα ομως δε καταλαβες απολυτως τιποτα. δεν πειραζει.

Απο ποδοσφαιρο δε ξερω τιποτα... απολυτως. Καμια επαφη. Αρα ξεκινα απο τη Λεξη Ηθος... και μετα συζηταμε.

----------


## Georgewww

> Το θρεντ της αλφα βητα το ξεχασες; Που δεν προλαβε η κοπελα να γραφτει στο φορουμ και να ανοιχτει για το προβλημα της, κι εσυ της εκανες ολοκληρη προταση γαμου;
> 
> Και με το παραπανω εισαι ολα οσα σου καταλογιζουν.


Συγχαρητηρια διαλυσατε τη συζητηση που καναμε. 
Δε ξανασχολουμε με εκτος thread πραματα... σας αφηνω να το κανετε οι 2 σας. Ντροπη.

----------


## oboro

Ντροπη ειναι αυτο:




> Άλφα βήτα , αρχικά να ξέρεις ότι σε παντρεύομαι αύριο το πρωί αν θέλεις , γιατί έχω κολλημα με τις αδύνατες, αν είσαι και ωραία όπως λες... σου κάνω πρόταση :)
> 
> Στην ουσία τώρα, είχα πολύ αδύνατες κοπέλες, έχω να πω το εξής, πρώτα απολλα η υγεία, πάνε σε έναν γαστρεντερολογο να σου πει τη ζημιά κάνεις στον εισοφαγο κτλ ίσως σε τρομάξει και το κόψεις. Επίσης να παρακολουθείς βιταμίνες ιχνοστοιχεία κτλ γενικά αιματολογικές για το χαμηλό βάρος μπορεί να γίνει επικίνδυνο μετά από κάποιο σημείο. Πολύ καιρό το έχεις αφήσει. Μην το αμελήσεις ούτε μια μέρα, πραγματικά κλείσε σήμερα ραντεβού με γαστρεντερολογο , για αρχή. Και κατι ακόμα, αφου φας, αν αισθανεσαι ασχημα... μπορεις να τα καψεις απλα με γυμναστικη αντι να τα βγαλεις, γυμναζεσαι καθόλου? και θερμιδες θα καις και θα ανεβαζει την διάθεσή σου.
> 
> Τέλος, Θα με παντρευτείς? Εσένα έψαχνα ;)


Ντροπη και οτι η διαχειριση δεν θελει να το κατεβασει.

----------


## Remedy

> αυτα που λες δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με αυτα που ειπα. Φυσικα δε καταλαβες τιποτα... γιατι δεν καταλαβαινει την εννοια ΗΘΟΣ. Όχι οτι εγω ειμαι ο ηθικος... αλλα μονο πανω σε αυτη τη λεξη μπορεις να καταλαβεις αυτα που εγραψαα... αλλιως αστο. Τα παραπανω ειναι απο την φαντασια σου, πραγματικα ομως δε καταλαβες απολυτως τιποτα. δεν πειραζει.
> 
> Απο ποδοσφαιρο δε ξερω τιποτα... απολυτως. Καμια επαφη. Αρα ξεκινα απο τη Λεξη Ηθος... και μετα συζηταμε.


το "ηθος" σου φανταζομαι ειναι που σου υπαγορευει οτι αν κανεις σεξ με μια ομορφη γυναικα θα την "βρωμισεις".
να μου λειπει τετοιο ηθος.
το ειχανε και στον μεσαιωνα...
εγω εχω το "αλλο" ηθος. αυτο που οταν κανουμε σεξ με εναν ανθρωπο που ειμαστε ερωτευμενοι νοιωθουμε οτι παιρνουμε και δινουμε το πιο μεγαλο, αγνο και καθαρο δωρο.
πηγαινε εσυ πρωτα να ξεβρωμισεις, αφου νοιωθεις "βρωμικος" και μιλα μας μετα για ηθος..

----------


## Remedy

και λες και στην κοπελα που δεν ξερει πως να ξεκινησει την ερωτικη της ζωη, να συνεχιζει ετσι γιατι μια χαρα το παει, μπας και ξεμεινει απο επιλογες και καταντησει να ψαχνει εναν που θεωρει βρωμια το σεξ, σαν εσενα...

----------


## Eagle guy

Ρέμεντυ, το σεξ δεν είναι βρώμικο, αλλά υπάρχει μια υπερβολή γύρω από αυτό στη σημερινή εποχή, δε νομίζεις? Τώρα, πέρα από το αν ο george την πέφτει ή όχι μέσα από αυτό το θέμα, θέλω να σε ρωτήσω κάτι. Εσύ θεωρείς ότι αν κάποιος (που δεν είναι ασέξουαλ) ψάχνει σχέση χωρίς να δίνει σημασία στο σεξ, είναι κορόιδο ή ξενέρωτος? Αυτό θέλω να ξέρω

----------


## Constantly curious

> Ρέμεντυ, το σεξ δεν είναι βρώμικο, αλλά υπάρχει μια υπερβολή γύρω από αυτό στη σημερινή εποχή, δε νομίζεις? Τώρα, πέρα από το αν ο george την πέφτει ή όχι μέσα από αυτό το θέμα, θέλω να σε ρωτήσω κάτι. Εσύ θεωρείς ότι αν κάποιος (που δεν είναι ασέξουαλ) ψάχνει σχέση χωρίς να δίνει σημασία στο σεξ, είναι κορόιδο ή ξενέρωτος? Αυτό θέλω να ξέρω


Αν και ρωτάς την ρεμεντυ θέλω να απαντήσω. Το σεξ είναι μια βιολογική ανάγκη που προσφέρει ηδονή ( απόλαυση). Με εφαλτήριο την παρεξηγημένη υπόθεση σώμα ντροπή αυνανισμος ντροπή Θρησκεία και λανθασμένες πουριτανικες απαιτήσεις χάθηκε η ουσία. Ένας νέος άνθρωπος χωρίς καμία διαταραχή και κάποιο σεξουαλικο τραύμα αναζητά την ηδονή. Είναι τόσο τεράστιο ζήτημα όμως το πως το ζητάει και πως καταλήγει. Έχω γνωρίσει άνδρες και γυναίκες εξίσου απογοητευμένους επειδή ξεκίνησαν σχέση ερωτική και μετα τελείωσε. Τελείωσε για τον έναν. Δεν είναι πηγή κακού το σεξ. Η κοροϊδία ή το μη συναινετικό είναι παραδείγματα προς αποφυγή. Συμφωνώ ότι έχει γίνει σημαία το ζήτημα γυναίκα απελευθερωμένη αλλά με τη λάθος ερμηνεία. Το να δείχνεις όλη μέρα το σώμα σου για να λάβεις πολλά λαικ αλλά να έχεις την απαίτηση να σε πλησιάσει ο άλλος για το μυαλό ή το συναίσθημα είναι κάπως παράδοξο. Υπάρχουν παλικάρια που σέβονται τα αισθήματα τους και αποφεύγουν να ολοκληρώσουν σύντομα για να μην πληγωθούν. Ναι υπάρχουν. Και η κοινωνία σήμερα τους κοίτα σαν εξωγήινους. Έχει ξεφύγει η κατάσταση. Το λοιπόν... Εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες η ερωτική ικανοποίηση. Αυτά.

----------


## elisabet

> εγω δεν θα εμπιστευομουν ανδρα που θα μου ζητουσε σχεση πριν κανουμε και σεξ (αναμεσα σε πολλα αλλα, οπως εξοδους, γνωριμιες με φιλους, ταξιδια κλπ).
> θα ελεγα οτι καποιο προβλημα εχει και θελει να με καπαρωσει πριν με γνωρισει καλα γιατι δεν βρισκει γυναικα, η με δουλευει για να με πηδηξει.
> δλδ, μετα την εφηβεια, μετα απο το διαστημα που καποιος δεν ειναι ενεργος σεξουαλικα, δεν μπορω να διανοηθω, χωρις να υπαρχει ουσιαστικη γνωριμια να λεει καποιος "θελεις να κανουμε σχεση". μου φαινεται εξωπραγματικο.
> και πραγματικη γνωριμια δεν ειναι το σεξ. ειναι ομως ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ και το σεξ.
> ουτε και θα ηξερα τι να απαντησω σε καποιον που θα μου ζητουσε σχεση πριν κανουμε σεξ. θα τον περνουσα για προβληματικο. που το ξερει οτι θα με θελει και εμτα το σεξ;; εγω δεν το ξερω, και φυσικα δεν θα δεχομουν ΜΕ ΤΠΤ.
> κι αν δεν μου αρεσει;;; αν δεν ταιριαζουμε στο σεξ; 
> γιατι θεωρειτε δεδομενο κι εσυ και η μιλιβα οτι θα θελετε σχεση με καποιον που δεν γνωριζετε καλα;;; φερεστε σαν αζητητο εμπορευμα που πρεπει καποιος να δεσμευθει οτι θα το παρει.
> ΟΧΙ. μια γυναικα που πιστευει στον εαυτο της, δεν θελει σχεση πριν γνωρισει καποιον (ΚΑΙ στο σεξ και παντου), γιατι ξερει οτι δεν αξιζει στον καθεναν, αλλα μονο σε καποιον πραγματικα αξιολογο, ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑΙΡΙΑΣΤΟ ΕΡΑΣΤΗ.
> και αυτο, δεν μπορεις να το ξερεις με το καλημερα. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ. το να ζητας σχεση πριν την γνωριμια, ειναι πρεμουρα μην μεινεις στα αζητητα.
> ...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
Αυτό προσπαθούσα να εξηγήσω κι εγώ στα κορίτσια. Προσωπικά άνδρας που να μου ζητάει σχέση χωρίς να χουμε κάνει σεξ ...εκτός από σπάνιες περιπτώσεις εμφανώς προβληματικές, έχει να μου συμβεί από το δημοτικό. Αν δεν ταιριάζετε μετά τι κάνεις δηλαδή; Λες συγγνώμη λάθος; Επίσης η περίπτωση άνδρα που δεν σκέφτεται καν το ενδεχόμενο να μην ταιριάζει σεξουαλικά με κάποια, είναι.... από μακριά κι αγαπημένοι.

----------


## Georgewww

Για να μαζέψουμε τα τελευταία σχετικά με σεξ (και τι σημαίνει βρώμικο)

Το σεξ ως ανάγκη και απόλαυση όπως κάθε τι στη ζωή πχ το φαγητό, θέλει μέτρο. Ναι αν πηγαίνεις συνέχεια με άλλες και με πόρνες και γενικά είσαι σεξομανής (το πέρασα κι αυτό) είναι πάθος και δεν είναι καλό. Οπότε κάνεις ενέργεια για να το κοντρολαρεις, το πάθος σε κάθε τομέα καταστρέφει όπως το λέει και εκκλησία αλλά και η ηθική (φιλοσοφία κτλ) είτε σεξ είτε φαγητό κτλ.

Ναι βρώμικος είναι ο αμαρτωλός που δεν κράτησε τα πάθη του, είναι θέμα ήθους από κει και πέρα. Δε το θεωρώ σωστό να παρασυρεις κιαλλους μαζί σου. 

Όσο για καμάκια και πέφτεις κτλ. Εμένα έτσι είναι χαρακτήρας μου έτσι μιλάω και στις φίλες μου, και αρέσει. Αν κάποιος το βλέπει ως σάλια πέσιμο κτλ πρόβλημα του. Μου αρέσει πολύ το γυναικείο φύλο, τα πήγαινα πάντα πολύ καλά(δεν εννοώ μόνο ερωτικά αλλά φιλικά), και όταν βλέπω μια κοπέλα ειδικά αν είναι πεσμένη, μου αρέσει να της τονίζω τα δυνατά της σημεία και να την εμψυχωνω. Θέλω η άλλη να είναι χαρούμενη, δεν είμαι παρτακιας αποσκοπώντας κάποιος κέρδος, αυτοί που είναι παρτακηδες σκέφτηκαν μόνο πονηρά , λογικό. 

Αν είναι μια πολύ αδύνατη , ναι θα τις πω είσαι ωραία όπως είσαι, κούκλα, αγαπά το σώμα σου, αλλά φυσικά πρώτα η υγεία κτλ. Έχω περιπτώσεις που παθανε ψυχολογικά τέτοιες κοπέλες γιατί κάποια φίλη τους( χοντρή) της έλεγε πως είσαι έτσι. Αυτό μου την σπάει εμένα. 

Το ίδιο βλέπω και σε αυτό το ποστ, η μιλιβα θεωρώ πολύ καλή και ηθική στάση και πάνε να την βγάλουν ... Τι? Πουριτανη? Και επιμένω , μιλιβα είσαι κούκλα και πολύ καλή στάση, μπράβο σου. Και ας με συκοφαντούν, δε με νοιάζει. Θα βρεις τον καλύτερο, υπομονή.

----------


## Remedy

> Ρέμεντυ, το σεξ δεν είναι βρώμικο, αλλά υπάρχει μια υπερβολή γύρω από αυτό στη σημερινή εποχή, δε νομίζεις? Τώρα, πέρα από το αν ο george την πέφτει ή όχι μέσα από αυτό το θέμα, θέλω να σε ρωτήσω κάτι. Εσύ θεωρείς ότι αν κάποιος (που δεν είναι ασέξουαλ) ψάχνει σχέση χωρίς να δίνει σημασία στο σεξ, είναι κορόιδο ή ξενέρωτος? Αυτό θέλω να ξέρω


εξηγησε μου αν θελεις το "δεν δινει σημασια στο σεξ". εννοεις οτι θελει μια σχεση χωρις σεξ, με ολα τα υπολοιπα;
εννοεις οτι θελει σεξ αλλα δεν τον ενδιαφερει πως θα ειναι;
και θα σου πω την γνωμη μου

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> αυτα τα μηνυματα τα θεωρω εντελως ατοπα και γενικως, σαλιαρισμα που χαλαει το θεμα... και πραγματικα, για σβησιμο.
> αντε, σε καλη μερια τζορτζιουυυυ
> 
> σε 2-3 θεματα εχεις πει την αποψη σου την οποια απλα επαναλαμβανες για να βρεις αφορμη να σαλιαρισεις και σε ολα τα υπολοιπα μας λες οτι ψαχνεις γυναικα.
> ελεος. υπαρχουν αλλα σαιτ για καμακι, αν εισαι τοσο απελπισμενος.
> η πηγαινε πριβε.
> 
> ενας ανδρας συμμετεχει ολος κι ολος στο θεμα, κι αυτος για να βρει γυναικα..



Είσαι επιθετική έως αηδίας.Ποια είσαι εσύ που θα μας πεις τι να λέμε;Το θέμα της φίλης που άνοιξε το θέμα το αναλύσαμε και μετά κάτσαμε να κάνουμε χαβαλέ.Βάλε μας τιμωρία.Δν έχω ανάγκη να ψαχτώ εδώ,έχω σχέση και από τη στιγμή που το σάιτ είναι απρόσωπο δεν νομίζω κανείς να ήθελε να φλερτάρει εδώ...Άλλο λέω δύο βλακείες να περάσει η ώρα και άλλο το ψάχνω γκόμενα/ο.Κάθησες να ψάξεις και να αναφέρεις όλα μας τα σχόλια,ζωή δεν έχεις;Και να μυ την έπεφτε(που δε κρίνω ότι συμβαίνει) εσένα τι σε νοιάζει;

----------


## Remedy

> Είσαι επιθετική έως αηδίας.Ποια είσαι εσύ που θα μας πεις τι να λέμε;Το θέμα της φίλης που άνοιξε το θέμα το αναλύσαμε και μετά κάτσαμε να κάνουμε χαβαλέ.Βάλε μας τιμωρία.Δν έχω ανάγκη να ψαχτώ εδώ,έχω σχέση και από τη στιγμή που το σάιτ είναι απρόσωπο δεν νομίζω κανείς να ήθελε να φλερτάρει εδώ...Άλλο λέω δύο βλακείες να περάσει η ώρα και άλλο το ψάχνω γκόμενα/ο.Κάθησες να ψάξεις και να αναφέρεις όλα μας τα σχόλια,ζωή δεν έχεις;Και να μυ την έπεφτε(που δε κρίνω ότι συμβαίνει) εσένα τι σε νοιάζει;


*νοσηρή, υπαρχει απειρος χωρος στο φορουμ για χαβαλε και το ξερουμε ολοι.*
να διαβασεις τους ορους του φορουμ αν εχεις αντιρρησεις.
τα θεματα του καθενος δεν ειναι για γκομενιασματα και χαβαλε.
δεν ειπα οτι ψαχνεις γκομενο. στο τζορτζ αναφερομουν που δηλωσε ξεκαθαρα οτι ψαχνει γυναικα κοντη λεπτη με κοντα μαλλια και χωρις να θελει μεγαλεια...
εσυ δεν ξερω τι ψαχνεις. ψαχνε οτι θελεις. ειναι δικο σου θεμα.
απλα ψαχνε το στα θεματα καφε και συμπαθεια και στα προσωπικα μηνμτα. οχι στα θεματα των μελων.
ειμαι οτι και ολοι. ενα μελος και δικαιωμα μου να σχολιαζω οτι χαλαει την λειτουργια του φορουμ. δεν θα σου ζητησω την αδεια.
*τα σχολια μου ζητησε ο τζορτζιού να τα αναφερω γιατι ελεγε οτι αερολογω και εκανε μισο σχολιο. δεν ηταν καθολου μισο σχολιο οπως ειδαμε. τα περισσοτερα σχολια του τετοια ηταν..
και φυσικα και δεν με νιαζει αν σου την πεφτει. σκασιλα μας μεγαλη με ποιον φλερταρεις εδω!!!! 


*

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Και μένα με χαλάει η επιθετικότητα σου που βλέπω σε κάθε ΜΑ σε κάθε σχόλιο.Σε όλα σου τα σχόλια είσαι επιθετική ακόμα και όταν ήθελες να συμβουλέψεις τη μιλιβα.Τι φάση με σένα;Για να τσακωθείς μπήκες;Το βρίσκω πολύ νορμάλ εφόσον εξαντλήσαμε ένα θέμα αλλά ήρθαμε και πιο κοντά οι 3 μας,να γίνει και τέτοιου είδους χαβαλές.Που το πρόβλημα σου ακόμα δε κατάλαβα αλήθεια.Δε νομίζω να παραβιάζονται κανόνες όπως λες.

----------


## Remedy

> Και μένα με χαλάει η επιθετικότητα σου που βλέπω σε κάθε ΜΑ σε κάθε σχόλιο.Σε όλα σου τα σχόλια είσαι επιθετική ακόμα και όταν ήθελες να συμβουλέψεις τη μιλιβα.Τι φάση με σένα;Για να τσακωθείς μπήκες;Το βρίσκω πολύ νορμάλ εφόσον εξαντλήσαμε ένα θέμα αλλά ήρθαμε και πιο κοντά οι 3 μας,να γίνει και τέτοιου είδους χαβαλές.Που το πρόβλημα σου ακόμα δε κατάλαβα αλήθεια.Δε νομίζω να παραβιάζονται κανόνες όπως λες.


εγω βρισκω εσενα επιθετικη και τα σχολια σου απαραδεκτα .
και δεν εξαντλησατε κανενα θεμα. 
το θεμα συζητιοταν κανονικα απο οποιον ηθελε να συμβαλει και δεν τους αφηνατε για να λετε ασχετα εντελως πραγματα .
η κοπελα προσπαθουσε να συζητησει το θεμα της κι εσεις σαλιαριζατε λες και δεν υπαρχουν αλλα θεματα για τετοιου ειδους χαβαλε!!
αν δεν νομιζεις να παραβιαζονται κανονες, οταν κανεις χαβαλε σε ενα συγκεκριμενο θεμα, μπορεις να τους ξαναδιαβασεις. εγω νομιζω οτι παραβιαζονται.

και η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ειχα σκοπο να παρεμβω, γιατι η συζητηση εδειχνε να συνεχιζεται κανονικα μετα την παρακληση της κοπελας να επανελθουμε στο θεμα, αλλα δυστυχως , οποτε εμφανιζοταν ο τζορτζ συνεχιζε το ιδιο βιολι κι αρχισε να την πεφτει και στην ιδια μετα απο σενα. (στην πλακα παντα)
ελεος δλδ. δεν ειναι αρκετα τα προσωπικα μνμτ και το τι σκεφτεστε για χαβαλε; γιατι πρεπει να πεταμε ασχετα σχολια στο καθε θεμα;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εγώ με την κοπέλα μίλησα και πριβέ,και δεν μου έδειξε να έχει πρόβλημα για τον χαβαλέ που κάναμε.Τώρα εσύ τι πρόβλημα έχεις δεν καταλαβαίνω.Όσο για το ποιος είναι επιθετικός νομίζω είναι φανερό.Να κοιτάς τη δουλίτσα σου και όχι τι κάνουν οι άλλοι,αυτά φιλικά από μένα(btw και τώρα εκτός θέματος είμαστε,όπως επίσης και όταν τα έχωνες στον Γιώργο αλλά δεν είδα να σε ενοχλεί) Φιλάκια καλή μου και εύχομαι κάποια στιγμή να ηρεμήσεις για δικό σου καλό.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> δεν ξερεις τπτ απο σεξ τοτε, οσες κι αν εχεις πηδηξει.... δεν ειναι νουμερα το σεξ. ειναι πολλα παραπανω.
> σαρες δε σαρες, αυτο συμβαινει, αν δεν μπορεις καν να καταλαβεις τι θα πει "ταιριαζουμε στο σεξ" ή "με ξενερωνεις"...


Επίσης με αυτό προσπαθείς να περάσεις την άποψη σου με το ζόρι λέγοντας ότι δεν ξέρει τίποτα από σεξ επειδή δεν πιστεύει στα ταιριάζω κ δε ταιριάζω στο σεξ.Δλδ όποιος δεν συμφωνεί με σένα είναι λάθος και είσαι εσύ ο φωστήρας που τα ξέρει όλα.Μήπως θες να κάνεις μονόλογο αντί για διάλογο;Νομίζω θα τα πας καλύτερα.Και σόρρυ για το ύφος που απέκτησα,αλλά δε μπορώ να διαβάζω τέτοια αίσχη και να μη γίνομαι επιθετική.

----------


## Remedy

> Εγώ με την κοπέλα μίλησα και πριβέ,και δεν μου έδειξε να έχει πρόβλημα για τον χαβαλέ που κάναμε.Τώρα εσύ τι πρόβλημα έχεις δεν καταλαβαίνω.Όσο για το ποιος είναι επιθετικός νομίζω είναι φανερό.Να κοιτάς τη δουλίτσα σου και όχι τι κάνουν οι άλλοι,αυτά φιλικά από μένα(btw και τώρα εκτός θέματος είμαστε,όπως επίσης και όταν τα έχωνες στον Γιώργο αλλά δεν είδα να σε ενοχλεί) Φιλάκια καλή μου και εύχομαι κάποια στιγμή να ηρεμήσεις για δικό σου καλό.


να κοιτας εσυ την δουλιτσα σου.
οτι θελω θα σχολιαζω και δεν θα σου ζητησω την αδεια.
εγω δεν μιλησα με κανεναν πριβε.
μιλαω ξεκαθαρα για τις δημοσιες συζητησεις.
η συζητηση συνεχιζοταν κανονικα, εσεις οι δυο πιθανον να μην ειχατε κατι αλλοο να πειτε και χαλουσατε το θεμα με προσωπικα σχολια και σαχλαμαρα.
της μιλουσε η ελισαβετ και συζητουσαν και γεμιζαν σελιδες με ασχετο χαβαλε απο εσας.
αν δεν ε χεις κατι να πεις επι του θεματος, και θες να κανεις χαβαλε, πηγαινε σε θεμα με χαβαλε.

και βεβαια ειμαστε εκτος θεματος, οπως και με τον γιωργο ειμασταν οταν το συζητησαμε, αλλα αποφασισα να μιλησω γιατι δεν σταματουσε και ειχε χαλασει το θεμα οπως και το θεμα μιας αλλης κοπελας που μολις μπηκε της την επεσε, παλιοτερα. 

χωρος για χαβαλε και καμακι υπαρχει πολυς στο φορουμ. να πατε εκει οταν δενε χετε τπτ να πειτε... εχουν αλλοι και τους ενοχλειτε.

πολυ φιλικα στα λεω ολα αυτα κι ευχομαι να ηρεμησεις απο τις ανησυχιες γενικως και ειδικως...
για το καλο σου, παντα..

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> να κοιτας εσυ την δουλιτσα σου.
> οτι θελω θα σχολιαζω και δεν θα σου ζητησω την αδεια.
> εγω δεν μιλησα με κανεναν πριβε.
> μιλαω ξεκαθαρα για τις δημοσιες συζητησεις.
> η συζητηση συνεχιζοταν κανονικα, εσεις οι δυο πιθανον να μην ειχατε κατι αλλοο να πειτε και χαλουσατε το θεμα με προσωπικα σχολια και σαχλαμαρα.
> της μιλουσε η ελισαβετ και συζητουσαν και γεμιζαν σελιδες με ασχετο χαβαλε απο εσας.
> αν δεν ε χεις κατι να πεις επι του θεματος, και θες να κανεις χαβαλε, πηγαινε σε θεμα με χαβαλε.
> 
> και βεβαια ειμαστε εκτος θεματος, οπως και με τον γιωργο ειμασταν οταν το συζητησαμε, αλλα αποφασισα να μιλησω γιατι δεν σταματουσε και ειχε χαλασει το θεμα οπως και το θεμα μιας αλλης κοπελας που μολις μπηκε της την επεσε, παλιοτερα. 
> ...


Ένω τώρα δε συνεχίζεις να χαλάς το θέμα θες να μου πεις;Προβληματάκι διακρίνω φιλενάδα.

----------


## Remedy

> Επίσης με αυτό προσπαθείς να περάσεις την άποψη σου με το ζόρι λέγοντας ότι δεν ξέρει τίποτα από σεξ επειδή δεν πιστεύει στα ταιριάζω κ δε ταιριάζω στο σεξ.Δλδ όποιος δεν συμφωνεί με σένα είναι λάθος και είσαι εσύ ο φωστήρας που τα ξέρει όλα.Μήπως θες να κάνεις μονόλογο αντί για διάλογο;Νομίζω θα τα πας καλύτερα.Και σόρρυ για το ύφος που απέκτησα,αλλά *δε μπορώ να διαβάζω τέτοια αίσχη και να μη γίνομαι επιθετική.*


αισχη ειναι αυτα που λες και κανεις εσυ. 
φιλικα παντα....

----------


## Remedy

> Ένω τώρα δε συνεχίζεις να χαλάς το θέμα θες να μου πεις;Προβληματάκι διακρίνω φιλενάδα.


αν εχεις προβληματακια, να ζητησεις βοηθεια.
φιλικα παντα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> αισχη ειναι αυτα που λες και κανεις εσυ. 
> φιλικα παντα....


Αίσχος είναι να κράζεις οτι χαλάμε το θέμα και να το χαλάς εσύ επειδή μας κράζεις αμφότερους.... <3 Τεσπά,συνέχισε να κάνεις αυτό που ξέρεις να κάνεις καλά,να κράζεις.

----------


## Remedy

> Αίσχος είναι να κράζεις οτι χαλάμε το θέμα και να το χαλάς εσύ επειδή μας κράζεις αμφότερους.... <3 Τεσπά,συνέχισε να κάνεις αυτό που ξέρεις να κάνεις καλά,να κράζεις.


ε αφου δεν σταματατε το βιολι μερες τωρα, καποιος πρεπει να το πει.
νομιζα οτι σταματησε.
δεν θα το σχολιαζα. και τσουυυπ οποτε μπαινει ο τζ. κι αλλα σαλια...
το θεμα ειχε χαλασει ηδη οπως το ειχε κανει ο τζορτζιου.
σχολιασα για να σταματησει αυτο το φαινομενο στο φορουμ γενικοτερα. δεν ειναι πρωτη φορα που το κανει.
καλο σ/κ
(παντα φιλικα)

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> το θεμα ειχε χαλασει ηδη οπως το ειχε κανει ο τζορτζιου.
> σχολιασα για να σταματησει αυτο το φαινομενο στο φορουμ γενικοτερα. δεν ειναι πρωτη φορα που το κανει.
> καλο σ/κ
> (παντα φιλικα)


Εγώ βλέπω ότι ακόμα είμαστε εκτός θέματος άρα χαλάμε ξανά το θέμα.Είμαι κάπου λάθος;Αλλά δεν είδα να σε ενοχλεί όταν το κάνεις εσύ....

----------


## Remedy

> Εγώ βλέπω ότι ακόμα είμαστε εκτός θέματος άρα χαλάμε ξανά το θέμα.Είμαι κάπου λάθος;Αλλά δεν είδα να σε ενοχλεί όταν το κάνεις εσύ....


εφοσον εχεις αποριες, πρεπει να στις λυσω.
φυσικα και ειμαστε εκτος θεματος.
δεν διαφωνω.
αλλα εσυ το ξεκινησες...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> εφοσον εχεις αποριες, πρεπει να στις λυσω.
> φυσικα και ειμαστε εκτος θεματος.
> δεν διαφωνω.
> αλλα εσυ το ξεκινησες...


Μπορούσες να έρθεις πριβε.Εσύ επέλεξες να χαλάσεις το θέμα όπως κατηγόρησες τον Γιώργο ότι έκανε.Φιλικά πάντα ε;

----------


## Remedy

αν εχεις κι αλλες αποριες εκτος θεματος, σε παρακαλω να τις μεταφερεις στο "τι σκεφτεστε" κι οταν εχω χρονο θα στις λυσω προθυμα.
καλα να περασεις

----------


## Eagle guy

> εξηγησε μου αν θελεις το "δεν δινει σημασια στο σεξ". εννοεις οτι θελει μια σχεση χωρις σεξ, με ολα τα υπολοιπα;
> εννοεις οτι θελει σεξ αλλα δεν τον ενδιαφερει πως θα ειναι;
> και θα σου πω την γνωμη μου


Ναι, εννοώ να θέλει σεξ αλλά ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι ικανοποιητικό να παραμένει στη σχέση γιατί ας πούμε ταιριάζουν σα χαρακτήρες

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι, εννοώ να θέλει σεξ αλλά ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι ικανοποιητικό να παραμένει στη σχέση γιατί ας πούμε ταιριάζουν σα χαρακτήρες


κατσε, γιατι αρχικα καταλαβα οτι μιλαμε για την αρχη μιας σχεσης.
εσυ εννοεις οτι ειναι παλια η σχεση ,σ την αρχη ηταν ολα καλα και το σεξ καλο και στην πορεια , χαλασε; η δεν υπηρχε ποτε το σεξ; εξηγησε λιγο τις συνθηκες.

----------


## Okey

Γεια σου μίλιβα, στο θέμα σου είναι πολλές οι σελίδες και νομίζω κάπου γράφτηκε και στα όσα διάβασα αλλά αν δεν έχεις ακόμα ολοκληρώσει, γενικώς τα βλέπεις κάπως αλλιώς τα πράγματα στο μυαλό σου. Πώς είναι κάποιος που δεν έχει κάνει παιδί; Πώς είναι κάποιος που δεν έχει δουλέψει; Πώς είναι κάποιος που δεν έχει σπουδάσει; Πώς είναι δηλαδή κάποιος που μόνο φαντάζεται κάτι και το αναλύει χωρίς να το έχει κάνει, ε κάπου εκεί συνήθως μπαίνουν σκέψεις που το κάνουν το θέμα πιο πολύπλοκο απ' ότι είναι και ίσως και να τον σαμποτάρουν αυτές οι σκέψεις εκείνον τον άνθρωπο χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνει. Δεν προτείνω βέβαια να ολοκληρώσεις μόνο και μόνο για να τα δεις λίγο αλλιώς, αλλά να συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι σε επηρεάζει κάτι νοητικά χωρίς να το έχεις ορίσει η ίδια.

Τα υπόλοιπα έχουν πολύ να κάνουν και με την τύχη κυρίως, γιατί τυχαία μεν θα βρεις κάποιον να ταιριάξετε, αλλά, σκοπίμως δε, θα κάνεις και τις κατάλληλες κινήσεις για να δείτε αν ταιριάζετε και για να παραμείνετε ταιριαστοί. Δε θέλει πολύ σενάριο και φαντασία και μεγάλα λόγια και συμπεράσματα και υποθέσεις και ψέμματα και ρολάκια και αηδίες, θέλει λίγο κοίταγμα στα μάτια και να εννοείς τα λίγα πράγματα που λες και να τα πιστεύεις. Εάν νιώθει κι ο άλλος έτσι θα το δεις ίσως απ' την πρώτη στιγμή, ίσως και αφού περάσετε καλά χωρίς να εστιάζετε στο αν θα κάνετε σχέση και κουραφέξαλα, αφού θα έχουν παρέλθει μερικά φυσιολογικά ραντεβού. Δεν είναι κάτι στάνταρ το πότε. Ο χρόνος βοηθάει να γνωρίσεις και να εκτιμήσεις.

Η ιδέα που έχεις στο μυαλό σου με τις εμπειρίες και σε κολλάει είναι μηδενικής πραγματικής σημασίας για ανθρώπους που ψάχνουν να κολλήσουν όντως σαν άνθρωποι και όχι αποκλειστικά ως γενετήσιες ορμές. Επίσης ο τίτλος που έβαλες προιδέαζε για κάτι πολύ ακραίο και άσχημο αλλά αυτό που έκανε απλά ο άλλος ήταν να μην επικοινωνήσει ξανά. Το ένιωσες ως τεράστια απόρριψη ενώ όφειλες να το δεις πιο χαλαρά και να χάσεις το ενδιαφέρον σου, όχι να αρχίζεις να προβληματίζεσαι τόσο πολύ, παρά το ότι σου άρεσε. Ίσως φταίει που είναι και καλοκαίρι και η ατμόσφαιρα είναι γενικώς ζεστή και ηλεκτρισμένη, ίσως το ότι είσαι κάποια χρόνια μόνη σου που έγραφες κάπου, και αυτό πλέον να σε μπερδεύει/επηρεάζει στις αντιδράσεις/αποφάσεις σου.

Σου προτείνω να κοιτάς για άτομα κοντά στην ηλικία σου, ασχέτως εμπειριών. Υπάρχουν πολλοί νεαροί, ακόμα και νεώτεροί σου που έχουν μυαλό και είναι προσγειωμένοι, αλλά πιθανόν να μην είναι έμπειροι κι εκείνοι όπως εσύ και να κομπλάρουν όπως όλοι κομπλάραμε λίγο στις αρχικές μας εμπειρίες. Αν είστε όμως σιωπηλοί και ήσυχοι και οι δυο, δεν πρόκειται να βρεθεί εύκολα η στιγμή που θα γνωριστείτε.

Ίσως ο τρόπος που περιγράφεις τον εαυτό σου να ταιριάζει περισσότερο σε εργασιακό περιβάλλον γιατί εκεί συνήθως υπάρχει περισσότερη σοβαρότητα και το παιχνίδι των γνωριμιών παίζει λίγο διαφορετικά απ' ότι στη φάση των σπουδών όπου υπάρχει αρκετή ανασφάλεια και καφρίλα.

Τέλος να σου πω να ξέρεις οτι αρκετοί άντρες όταν βλέπουν μια γυναίκα που εμφανισιακά τους ελκύει πάρα πολύ, μία από τις διάφορες σκέψεις που κάνουν είναι "Αποκλείεται να 'ναι μόνη της, κάποιος θα την έχει προλάβει!!" και πολλούς τους κρατάει πίσω με αποτέλεσμα να μην εκδηλώνονται από μόνοι τους, αν δεν τους τσιγκλίσει κάποια σύμπτωση ή κάποιος φίλος ή η ίδια η κοπέλα αν τύχει και το καταλάβει μόνη της. Δηλαδή να μην έχεις κι εσύ στο μυαλό σου ότι μόνο όσοι σου την πέφτουν τους αρέσεις και στους υπόλοιπους όχι.

----------


## Miliva21

> Γεια σου μίλιβα, στο θέμα σου είναι πολλές οι σελίδες και νομίζω κάπου γράφτηκε και στα όσα διάβασα αλλά αν δεν έχεις ακόμα ολοκληρώσει, γενικώς τα βλέπεις κάπως αλλιώς τα πράγματα στο μυαλό σου. Πώς είναι κάποιος που δεν έχει κάνει παιδί; Πώς είναι κάποιος που δεν έχει δουλέψει; Πώς είναι κάποιος που δεν έχει σπουδάσει; Πώς είναι δηλαδή κάποιος που μόνο φαντάζεται κάτι και το αναλύει χωρίς να το έχει κάνει, ε κάπου εκεί συνήθως μπαίνουν σκέψεις που το κάνουν το θέμα πιο πολύπλοκο απ' ότι είναι και ίσως και να τον σαμποτάρουν αυτές οι σκέψεις εκείνον τον άνθρωπο χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνει. Δεν προτείνω βέβαια να ολοκληρώσεις μόνο και μόνο για να τα δεις λίγο αλλιώς, αλλά να συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι σε επηρεάζει κάτι νοητικά χωρίς να το έχεις ορίσει η ίδια.
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα έχουν πολύ να κάνουν και με την τύχη κυρίως, γιατί τυχαία μεν θα βρεις κάποιον να ταιριάξετε, αλλά, σκοπίμως δε, θα κάνεις και τις κατάλληλες κινήσεις για να δείτε αν ταιριάζετε και για να παραμείνετε ταιριαστοί. Δε θέλει πολύ σενάριο και φαντασία και μεγάλα λόγια και συμπεράσματα και υποθέσεις και ψέμματα και ρολάκια και αηδίες, θέλει λίγο κοίταγμα στα μάτια και να εννοείς τα λίγα πράγματα που λες και να τα πιστεύεις. Εάν νιώθει κι ο άλλος έτσι θα το δεις ίσως απ' την πρώτη στιγμή, ίσως και αφού περάσετε καλά χωρίς να εστιάζετε στο αν θα κάνετε σχέση και κουραφέξαλα, αφού θα έχουν παρέλθει μερικά φυσιολογικά ραντεβού. Δεν είναι κάτι στάνταρ το πότε. Ο χρόνος βοηθάει να γνωρίσεις και να εκτιμήσεις.
> 
> Η ιδέα που έχεις στο μυαλό σου με τις εμπειρίες και σε κολλάει είναι μηδενικής πραγματικής σημασίας για ανθρώπους που ψάχνουν να κολλήσουν όντως σαν άνθρωποι και όχι αποκλειστικά ως γενετήσιες ορμές. Επίσης ο τίτλος που έβαλες προιδέαζε για κάτι πολύ ακραίο και άσχημο αλλά αυτό που έκανε απλά ο άλλος ήταν να μην επικοινωνήσει ξανά. Το ένιωσες ως τεράστια απόρριψη ενώ όφειλες να το δεις πιο χαλαρά και να χάσεις το ενδιαφέρον σου, όχι να αρχίζεις να προβληματίζεσαι τόσο πολύ, παρά το ότι σου άρεσε. Ίσως φταίει που είναι και καλοκαίρι και η ατμόσφαιρα είναι γενικώς ζεστή και ηλεκτρισμένη, ίσως το ότι είσαι κάποια χρόνια μόνη σου που έγραφες κάπου, και αυτό πλέον να σε μπερδεύει/επηρεάζει στις αντιδράσεις/αποφάσεις σου.
> 
> Σου προτείνω να κοιτάς για άτομα κοντά στην ηλικία σου, ασχέτως εμπειριών. Υπάρχουν πολλοί νεαροί, ακόμα και νεώτεροί σου που έχουν μυαλό και είναι προσγειωμένοι, αλλά πιθανόν να μην είναι έμπειροι κι εκείνοι όπως εσύ και να κομπλάρουν όπως όλοι κομπλάραμε λίγο στις αρχικές μας εμπειρίες. Αν είστε όμως σιωπηλοί και ήσυχοι και οι δυο, δεν πρόκειται να βρεθεί εύκολα η στιγμή που θα γνωριστείτε.
> 
> Ίσως ο τρόπος που περιγράφεις τον εαυτό σου να ταιριάζει περισσότερο σε εργασιακό περιβάλλον γιατί εκεί συνήθως υπάρχει περισσότερη σοβαρότητα και το παιχνίδι των γνωριμιών παίζει λίγο διαφορετικά απ' ότι στη φάση των σπουδών όπου υπάρχει αρκετή ανασφάλεια και καφρίλα.
> ...


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου 
Επειδή με το θέμα του σεξ έχει γίνει πολύ μεγάλη παρεξήγηση 
......και μου έχουν βγει λίγο τα ματάκια με αυτά που έχω διαβάσει από το ότι είμαι ασεξουαλ μέχρι και το ότι δεν θέλω τα ζευγάρια να κάνουν σεξ 

Εγώ έχω κάνει σεξ....με τη σχέση που είχα μικρή αλλά ήμασταν κ οι δύο άπειροι τότε και εγώ ίσως δεν ήμουν έτοιμη....Δεν ήμουν και πολύ έρωτευμενη με τον πρώην μου ....Και αντιμετώπιζα το σεξ με φόβο κάτι που με φρικάρε..
.Χωρίσαμε με αυτόν εντέλει....Και από τότε επδ έχω φρικάρει λίγο και δεν έκανα κάποια γνωριμία της προκοπής ( που να υπάρχει μια εξέλιξη στη γνωριμία και κάποιον να μου αρέσει πολύ) δεν το έχω επιχειρήσει ξανά....

Έχω πει βέβαια ότι θέλω να το ξαναπροσπαθησω με κάποιον που θα μου αρέσει πολύ και θα υπάρχει ένα ενδιαφέρον από τη μέρια του όπου και αν βγει.....

Δεν νμζ ότι είμαι ασεξουαλ γτ σκέφτομαι συχνά το σεξ και με τον τελευταίο που γνώρισα ήθελα αν βγαίναμε και άλλα ραντεβού και δεν εξαφανιζόταν να προχωρήσω .....Επίσης έχω φαντασιώσεις....εφόσον μιλάμε για το σεξ...
Ίσως να είμαι ντεμι σεξουαλ η πιο εγκεφαλική 

Όπως και να έχει θέλω να πιστεύω πως για όλους υπάρχει το κατάλληλο άτομο και ο κατάλληλος χρόνος....

Αυτά μιας και πιάσαμε το σεξ σαν κουβέντα

----------


## Macgyver

Νομιζω , miliva , οτι εισαι πιο εγκεφαλικη απο τον μεσο ορο ..... και αρκετα εκλεκτικη ..........

----------


## Remedy

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου 
> Επειδή με το θέμα του σεξ έχει γίνει πολύ μεγάλη παρεξήγηση 
> ......και μου έχουν βγει λίγο τα ματάκια με αυτά που έχω διαβάσει *από το ότι είμαι ασεξουαλ* μέχρι και το ότι δεν θέλω τα ζευγάρια να κάνουν σεξ 
> 
> Εγώ έχω κάνει σεξ....με τη σχέση που είχα μικρή αλλά ήμασταν κ οι δύο άπειροι τότε και εγώ ίσως δεν ήμουν έτοιμη....Δεν ήμουν και πολύ έρωτευμενη με τον πρώην μου ....Και αντιμετώπιζα το σεξ με φόβο κάτι που με φρικάρε..
> .Χωρίσαμε με αυτόν εντέλει....Και από τότε επδ έχω φρικάρει λίγο και δεν έκανα κάποια γνωριμία της προκοπής ( που να υπάρχει μια εξέλιξη στη γνωριμία και κάποιον να μου αρέσει πολύ) δεν το έχω επιχειρήσει ξανά....
> 
> Έχω πει βέβαια ότι *θέλω να το ξαναπροσπαθησω με κάποιον που θα μου αρέσει πολύ και θα υπάρχει ένα ενδιαφέρον από τη μέρια του όπου και αν βγει.....*
> 
> ...


που ειδες καποιος να σε πει ασεξουαλ; 
εγω δεν ειδα τετοιο πραγμα.
λες σε πολλα μνμτα, για τους τοσους και τοσους που εχεις βγει αυτα τα συντομα ραντεβου που τελικα δεν ειχαν καλη συνεχεια.
ΠΟΣΑ ηταν τελικα αυτα τα τοσα πολλα ραντεβου; στο περιπου.
ηταν 10; 50; 100; ποσα περιπου;

----------


## Remedy

> Ρέμεντυ, το σεξ δεν είναι βρώμικο, αλλά υπάρχει μια υπερβολή γύρω από αυτό στη σημερινή εποχή, δε νομίζεις? Τώρα, πέρα από το αν ο george την πέφτει ή όχι μέσα από αυτό το θέμα, θέλω να σε ρωτήσω κάτι. Εσύ θεωρείς ότι αν κάποιος (που δεν είναι ασέξουαλ) ψάχνει σχέση χωρίς να δίνει σημασία στο σεξ, είναι κορόιδο ή ξενέρωτος? Αυτό θέλω να ξέρω


το τι ψαχνει ο καθενας στις σχεσεις του, εξαρταται απο τον ιδιο, οχι απο το πως το βλεπω εγω.
αν αξιολογει οτι ψαχνει αλλα πραγματα και οτι δεν τον ενδιαφερει το σεξ, ειτε γιατι δεν εχει υψηλη λιμπιντο (λογω παθησης, φαρμακων η και ιδιοσυγκρασιας), ειτε γιατι ετσι το αξιολογει βρε παιδι μου, δεν το εχει τοπ στην ζωη του, νομιζω οτι η καλυτερη επιλογη θα ηταν να βρει ατομο που το βλεπει αναλογα το θεμα.
αν το βλεπει διαφορετικα, νομιζω καπου θα κολλησει το πραγμα.
δεν ειναι θεμα ουτε ξενερωτου, ουτε κοροιδου.
ειναι θεμα συμβατοτητας και "θελω".

μπορω να σου απαντησω μονο προσωπικα.
εγω θεωρω πολυ σημαντικη για την ερωτικη σχεση το θεμα του σεξ, ΜΑΖΙ με πολλα αλλα ομως. οχι μονο του.
επομενως δεν θ ηθελα να με πλησιασει ατομο που δεν τον ενδιαφερει το θεμα, η που δεν ενδιαφερεται και πολυ σεξουαλικα για μενα, αλλα με πλησιαζει για αλλους λογους.

----------


## Remedy

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
> Αυτό προσπαθούσα να εξηγήσω κι εγώ στα κορίτσια. Προσωπικά άνδρας που να μου ζητάει σχέση χωρίς να χουμε κάνει σεξ ...εκτός από σπάνιες περιπτώσεις εμφανώς προβληματικές, έχει να μου συμβεί από το δημοτικό. Αν δεν ταιριάζετε μετά τι κάνεις δηλαδή; Λες συγγνώμη λάθος; Επίσης η περίπτωση άνδρα που δεν σκέφτεται καν το ενδεχόμενο να μην ταιριάζει σεξουαλικά με κάποια, είναι.... από μακριά κι αγαπημένοι.


ακριβως. ΕΜΦΑΝΩΣ προβληματικες...

----------


## aggelosstr

Προσπαθώ να φτιάξω το προφίλ για το ιδανικό ταίρι της Μιλίβοβα.
Πρέπει να είναι νέος, όμορφος, να τα καταφέρνει κάπως με το φλερτ.
Να μην είναι βαρετός, που σημαίνει να κρατά το ενδιαφέρον της, να έχει χιούμορ, να συγχρονίζετε με την εποχή του, να γνωρίζει πράγματα, και να γνωρίζει πότε είναι η ώρα για να πει κάτι.
Να είναι μετριοπαθής σεξουαλικά, στα πρώτα ραντεβού όχι νύξη, αλλά δεν πρέπει καν να αναφέρονται λέξεις που μπορεί να θεωρηθούν υπονοούμενα.
Αφού σταθεροποιηθεί η σχέση θα μπορεί σιγά σιγά να περάσει σε αυτό το στάδιο, χωρίς όμως υπερβολές. Δηλαδή ντεμι-σέξουαλ κάπως. Αυτό σημαίνει κατά προσέγγιση 10 φορές το χρόνο, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των εθνικών εορτών.
Θα πρέπει φυσικά να έχει μάτια μόνο για κείνη. Να τη παίρνει τακτικά τηλέφωνο, και να της λέει "Μου λείπεις!" Ακόμα και αν πριν ένα λεπτό την έχει αφήσει στη πόρτα της.
Θεωρώ όμως πως είναι ελαστική, και θα συγχωρήσει μια πιο εκτεταμένη διακοπή της επικοινωνίας, όπως σε περίπτωση λοιμού, σεισμού, καταποντισμού, ή είναι θυμωμένη η ίδια, από τη γαϊδουρινή συμπεριφορά ετέρου ήμισυ (πχ έβαλε το ποτό στο τραπεζάκι χωρίς σουβέρ, δεν έβαλε το καπάκι πίσω στην οδοντόκρεμα, δεν έκλεισε το καπάκι της τουαλέτας. Η κόλαση έχει γεμίσει με τέτοιους τύπους).

Έχουμε κάποιον τέτοιο τύπο υπόψην μας;

----------


## Miliva21

> που ειδες καποιος να σε πει ασεξουαλ; 
> εγω δεν ειδα τετοιο πραγμα.
> λες σε πολλα μνμτα, για τους τοσους και τοσους που εχεις βγει αυτα τα συντομα ραντεβου που τελικα δεν ειχαν καλη συνεχεια.
> ΠΟΣΑ ηταν τελικα αυτα τα τοσα πολλα ραντεβου; στο περιπου.
> ηταν 10; 50; 100; ποσα περιπου;


Θα σου πω..

Πραγματικά αυτοί που μου άρεσαν ήταν 2-3 θες να ξαναπώ γτ δεν συνέχισε...; να ξαναπώ...
Τον έναν τον γνώρισα από κοινή παρέα μόλις χώρισα μου τράβηξε το ενδιαφέρον βγήκαμε συνολικά 2-3 φορές οι δυο μας και αυτό με κενα πολύ μεγαλα ενδιάμεσα αφού εξαφανιζόταν...
Εγώ αυτό που ένιωσα ήταν ότι ο τύπος ήθελε απλώς να καμακωσει χωρίς να ενδιαφέρεται για μένα σαν κοπελα και τι θέλω....Ήταν φλου γενικά κ σαν χαρακτήρας "όλα στα @ρχιδι@ μ" στάνταρ είχε και άλλες στο standby γτ με έπαιρνε τηλ ότι να ναι..σε φάση δεν έχω παρέα και για να μη μείνω μόνος ας βγω τελευταία φορά μαζί σου....Χωρίς να ενδιαφέρεται να με ειδοποιήσει πιο πριν για να δει εγώ αν μπορώ.. Και τα πρόγραμμα μου....
Πάει αυτός...Ίσως κ γω να μην ήμουν έτοιμη γτ μόλις είχα χωρίσει πέρα από όλα τα άλλα καραμπινάτα προβλήματα....

Ο επόμενος τον γνώρισα από το φβ δεν μιλήσαμε πολύ από εκεί μ είπε να βγούμε...βγήκα μια φορά μαζί του....κανονική γνωριμία φαινόταν πιο σοβαρό παιδί ήταν στα τριάντα ....απλά μιλούσαμε ......γνωριστήκαμε δεν το εφερε η κουβέντα στα ερωτικά μιλάγαμε περι ανέμων και υδάτων ......με βρήκε γλυκιά Αλλά ίσως να μην του έβγαλα κάτι παραπάνω....γτ δεν ξαναβγηκαμε...δεν επικοινωνήσαμε.....

Κ ο τρίτος είναι ο τελευταίος που γράφω.....

Με όλους τους αλλους άντε να είναι σχεδόν στις δέκα γνωριμίες το πολύ......(δυο ραντεβού με τον καθένα τους μαξ......) Δεν άρεσαν σε μένα παρά πολύ....Και παραλληλα μπορεί από το πρώτο ραντεβού στη μιση από τη μια ώρα μα μου μιλούσαν για το σεξ....Η εμμέσως να με πίεζαν......Και γενικα πέραν αυτού ήταν και ότι να ναι σαν τύποι.....

Επδ είμαι γυναίκα και διαίσθησή έχω....Δεν τους λέω μαλακές επδ θέλαν σεξ...Είναι ειλικρινές να στο πει κάποιος αυτό..το θέμα είναι ο τρόπος που θα στο πει....Γενικά τι άνθρωπος είναι..... και πως θα σου συμπεριφερθεί ..Μπορεί ένας άντρας να θέλει μόνο σεξ Αλλά να είναι τόσο κύριος...να μη σε πιέσει να μη νιώσεις ότι σε προσβάλει να έχει ποιότητα.....αυτόν δεν θα τον βάλλω στο σωρο....

Εγώ λέω μπάζα τους υπόλοιπους γιατι δεν μου έβγαλαν οι περισσότεροι καμία ποιότητα σαν άνθρωποι με βάσει όλα τα υπόλοιπα ........τρόπος σκέψης......χαρακτήρας ......ενδιαφέροντα....

Πχ είμαι μια κοπέλα που έχει ποιότητα σαν χαρακτήρας.....πιστεύω για τον εαυτό μου...εχω κάποια ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά.....Ε....με τους περισσότερους δεν ταίριαζαμε....τυχαίνε με κάποιους να βγαίνω και να μου λένε μετά τυχαία γνωστοί ότι "α καλά με αυτόν βγήκες;;" 

Δεν ψάχνω σωστά....βασικά δεν έψαχνα καθόλου απλά ήμουν ανοικτή σε ότι βγει και μου προτείνει......Δεν φιλτράρισα συν του ότι δεν έχω κοινωνικές συναναστροφές τόσες πολλές και ευνοϊκές να γνωρίσω άτομα να μου ταιριάζουν....

Ξεκινούσα χόμπυ διάφορα.....Όμως επειδή τα ξεκινούσα με προτεραιότητα στο να αρέσουν σε μένα πάνω από όλα....για να βρω ένα ενδιαφέρον στη ζωή ...μου και όχι για να βρω μόνο γκόμενο..Ήταν χόμπυ γυναικεία....

----------


## Miliva21

> Προσπαθώ να φτιάξω το προφίλ για το ιδανικό ταίρι της Μιλίβοβα.
> Πρέπει να είναι νέος, όμορφος, να τα καταφέρνει κάπως με το φλερτ.
> Να μην είναι βαρετός, που σημαίνει να κρατά το ενδιαφέρον της, να έχει χιούμορ, να συγχρονίζετε με την εποχή του, να γνωρίζει πράγματα, και να γνωρίζει πότε είναι η ώρα για να πει κάτι.
> Να είναι μετριοπαθής σεξουαλικά, στα πρώτα ραντεβού όχι νύξη, αλλά δεν πρέπει καν να αναφέρονται λέξεις που μπορεί να θεωρηθούν υπονοούμενα.
> Αφού σταθεροποιηθεί η σχέση θα μπορεί σιγά σιγά να περάσει σε αυτό το στάδιο, χωρίς όμως υπερβολές. Δηλαδή ντεμι-σέξουαλ κάπως. Αυτό σημαίνει κατά προσέγγιση 10 φορές το χρόνο, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των εθνικών εορτών.
> Θα πρέπει φυσικά να έχει μάτια μόνο για κείνη. Να τη παίρνει τακτικά τηλέφωνο, και να της λέει "Μου λείπεις!" Ακόμα και αν πριν ένα λεπτό την έχει αφήσει στη πόρτα της.
> Θεωρώ όμως πως είναι ελαστική, και θα συγχωρήσει μια πιο εκτεταμένη διακοπή της επικοινωνίας, όπως σε περίπτωση λοιμού, σεισμού, καταποντισμού, ή είναι θυμωμένη η ίδια, από τη γαϊδουρινή συμπεριφορά ετέρου ήμισυ (πχ έβαλε το ποτό στο τραπεζάκι χωρίς σουβέρ, δεν έβαλε το καπάκι πίσω στην οδοντόκρεμα, δεν έκλεισε το καπάκι της τουαλέτας. Η κόλαση έχει γεμίσει με τέτοιους τύπους).
> 
> Έχουμε κάποιον τέτοιο τύπο υπόψην μας;


Υπερβολές.......
Πολλές άσχετες και χωρίς νόημα υπερβολές.................Που πλατιαζουν το θέμα .....Δεν πιάνουν καμία ουσία.....Και είναι άστοχες ..........Δεν βάζω ταμπέλες στο τι θέλω.....μπορεί να γνωρίσω κάποιον που να μην έχει τα περισσότερα από όσα γράφεις και να μ αρέσει.....
Οπότε υπερβάλλεις

----------


## Remedy

> Προσπαθώ να φτιάξω το προφίλ για το ιδανικό ταίρι της Μιλίβοβα.
> Πρέπει να είναι νέος, όμορφος, να τα καταφέρνει κάπως με το φλερτ.
> Να μην είναι βαρετός, που σημαίνει να κρατά το ενδιαφέρον της, να έχει χιούμορ, να συγχρονίζετε με την εποχή του, να γνωρίζει πράγματα, και να γνωρίζει πότε είναι η ώρα για να πει κάτι.
> Να είναι μετριοπαθής σεξουαλικά, στα πρώτα ραντεβού όχι νύξη, αλλά δεν πρέπει καν να αναφέρονται λέξεις που μπορεί να θεωρηθούν υπονοούμενα.
> Αφού σταθεροποιηθεί η σχέση θα μπορεί σιγά σιγά να περάσει σε αυτό το στάδιο, χωρίς όμως υπερβολές. Δηλαδή ντεμι-σέξουαλ κάπως. Αυτό σημαίνει κατά προσέγγιση 10 φορές το χρόνο, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των εθνικών εορτών.
> Θα πρέπει φυσικά να έχει μάτια μόνο για κείνη. Να τη παίρνει τακτικά τηλέφωνο, και να της λέει "Μου λείπεις!" Ακόμα και αν πριν ένα λεπτό την έχει αφήσει στη πόρτα της.
> Θεωρώ όμως πως είναι ελαστική, και θα συγχωρήσει μια πιο εκτεταμένη διακοπή της επικοινωνίας, όπως σε περίπτωση λοιμού, σεισμού, καταποντισμού, ή είναι θυμωμένη η ίδια, από τη γαϊδουρινή συμπεριφορά ετέρου ήμισυ (πχ έβαλε το ποτό στο τραπεζάκι χωρίς σουβέρ, δεν έβαλε το καπάκι πίσω στην οδοντόκρεμα, δεν έκλεισε το καπάκι της τουαλέτας. Η κόλαση έχει γεμίσει με τέτοιους τύπους).
> 
> Έχουμε κάποιον τέτοιο τύπο υπόψην μας;


διαφωνω.
να σου πω εγω το προφιλ που πιστευω οτι χρειαζεται.
να εχει μια basic καλη εμφανιση. να ειναι ευγενικος.
να μην ειναι βλακας, ωστε να εχει ενδιαφερον η παρεα μαζι του και να μην ειναι αστοιχειωτος. δλδ να εχει καποια basic μορφωση και πανω.
να ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ οτι πρεπει να σεβαστει τους ρυθμους της στο ποτε θα προχωρησει παραπερα απο αποψη ερωτικη, η γνωριμια και να εχει υπομονη μεχρι να γινει αυτο χωρις να πιεζει.
δεν ειναι πολλα αυτα που χρειαζονται.

----------


## Remedy

> Θα σου πω..
> 
> Πραγματικά αυτοί που μου άρεσαν ήταν 2-3 θες να ξαναπώ γτ δεν συνέχισε...; να ξαναπώ...
> *1.Τον έναν τον γνώρισα από κοινή παρέα μόλις χώρισα μου τράβηξε το ενδιαφέρον βγήκαμε συνολικά 2-3 φορές οι δυο μας και αυτό με κενα πολύ μεγαλα ενδιάμεσα αφού εξαφανιζόταν...
> Εγώ αυτό που ένιωσα ήταν ότι ο τύπος ήθελε απλώς να καμακωσει χωρίς να ενδιαφέρεται για μένα σαν κοπελα και τι θέλω*....Ήταν φλου γενικά κ σαν χαρακτήρας "όλα στα @ρχιδι@ μ" στάνταρ είχε και άλλες στο standby γτ με έπαιρνε τηλ ότι να ναι..σε φάση δεν έχω παρέα και για να μη μείνω μόνος ας βγω τελευταία φορά μαζί σου....Χωρίς να ενδιαφέρεται να με ειδοποιήσει πιο πριν για να δει εγώ αν μπορώ.. Και τα πρόγραμμα μου....
> Πάει αυτός...*Ίσως κ γω να μην ήμουν έτοιμη* γτ μόλις είχα χωρίσει πέρα από όλα τα άλλα καραμπινάτα προβλήματα....
> 
> Ο επόμενος *2.τον γνώρισα από το φβ δεν μιλήσαμε πολύ από εκεί μ είπε να βγούμε*...βγήκα μια φορά μαζί του....κανονική γνωριμία φαινόταν πιο σοβαρό παιδί ήταν στα τριάντα ....απλά μιλούσαμε ......γνωριστήκαμε δεν το εφερε η κουβέντα στα ερωτικά μιλάγαμε περι ανέμων και υδάτων ......με βρήκε γλυκιά Αλλά *ίσως να μην του έβγαλα κάτι παραπάνω....γτ δεν ξαναβγηκαμε...δεν επικοινωνήσαμε.....
> *
> ...


1. για ποιο πραγμα να εισαι ετοιμη; αφου οπως τον περιγραφεις, ο τυπος ηταν αδιαφορος για σενα και ο'τι ναναι σε συμπεριφορα. επομενως, καλως εξαφανιστηκε.
2. καθολου περιεργο να μην του εβγαλες κατι παραπανω, χωρις να φταις σε κατι φγι αυτο. εσενα, σου εβγαλε κατι παραπανω;;
3. δεν εχουμε ιδεα γιατι εξαφανσιτηκε ο τριτος και δεν μπορουμε να βγαλουμε συμπερασματα. μπορει να ηταν δεσμευμενος και να εψαχνε ξεπετες, μπορει να ηθελε ενα πηδημα μονο, ειδε οτι δεν βγαινει με 2 συναντησεις και την εκανε. εφοσον δεν ηθελες το αντιστοιχο, καλα εκανε και την εκανε. 
4. οι υπολοιποι 10 (το πολυ), ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΝΑΝΑΙ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΜΕ ΣΑΝ ΥΠΟΨΗΦΙΟΥΣ;;;; οτι ναναι ανδρες, υπαρχουν 100 και 200 στην ζωη καθε γυναικας. δεν θεωρουνται υποψηφιοι εφοσον δεν τους γουσταρει... γιατι επιβαρυνεις την "στατιστικη" σου με οτι ναναι τυπους που ειναι εκτος συζητησης;

επομενως, μενουμε με τους 3 βρε μιλεβα.
και νομιζεις εσυ, οτι 3 γνωριμιες στα 4 χρονια, ειναι καλο δειγμα για να αποφασισεις αν υπαρχει ανδρας εκει εξω, για σενα;
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ.

----------


## Art_Phil

Γεια σου Maliva, 
δεν μπόρεσα να διαβάσω όλα τα ποστ αλλά όσα διάβασα από εσένα μου φαίνονται πολύ φυσιολογικοί και εύλογοι προβληματισμοί μιας κοπέλας στα αρχικά βήματα της ερωτικής της ζωής.
Δεν έχει νόημα κατέμε να αναλύσουμε πολλά, το βασικότερα πιστεύω είναι οι ευκαιρίες που έχεις γύρω σου και ότι η δυσκολία σου μπορεί να μην είναι προσωπική αλλά κοινωνική δηλαδή να άπτεται καθαρά στις λίγες ευκαιρίες που έχεις λόγω των περιορισμένων κοινωνικών επαφών.
Αυτό που λέω σου βγάζει νόημα;
Έχεις παρέες με αγόρια ή κάνεις περισσότερο παρέα με κοπέλες;

----------


## aggelosstr

Καλά λίγη πλακίτσα κάναμε, μη το παίρνετε και τις μετρητοίς!




> Ξεκινούσα χόμπυ διάφορα.....Όμως επειδή τα ξεκινούσα με προτεραιότητα στο να αρέσουν σε μένα πάνω από όλα....για να βρω ένα ενδιαφέρον στη ζωή ...μου και όχι για να βρω μόνο γκόμενο..Ήταν χόμπυ γυναικεία....


Γυναικεία χόμπυ; Αν γράφτηκες σε σύλλογο πλεξίματος, δεν πιστεύω να περίμενες να έρθει άνδρας για να μάθει στρίφωμα και πανωκαβαλήκι;
Για τι χόμπυ μιλάμε;
Θα πρέπει να είναι ανάλογα με το είδος άνδρα που ξάχνεις.
Αν θέλεις γυμνασμένο φέτες, θα πας γυμναστήριο.
Αν θέλεις περιπετειώδη θα γραφτείς σε σχολή ελεύθερης πτώσης.
Αν σου αρέσει ο χορός θα πας σε χοροδιδασκαλείο.
Αν θες διανοούμενο θα μας σε παρουσιάσεις βιβλίων, ή βραδιές ποίησης.

Εσύ τι χόμπυ διάλεξες;

----------


## Remedy

> Καλά λίγη πλακίτσα κάναμε, μη το παίρνετε και τις μετρητοίς!
> 
> 
> Γυναικεία χόμπυ; Αν γράφτηκες σε σύλλογο πλεξίματος, δεν πιστεύω να περίμενες να έρθει άνδρας για να μάθει στρίφωμα και πανωκαβαλήκι;
> Για τι χόμπυ μιλάμε;
> Θα πρέπει να είναι ανάλογα με το είδος άνδρα που ξάχνεις.
> Αν θέλεις γυμνασμένο φέτες, θα πας γυμναστήριο.
> Αν θέλεις περιπετειώδη θα γραφτείς σε σχολή ελεύθερης πτώσης.
> Αν σου αρέσει ο χορός θα πας σε χοροδιδασκαλείο.
> ...


κι αν της αρεσει το σεξ, να παει σε μπουρδελο;

----------


## aggelosstr

Χαχαχα!
Ειδικά η Μιλιβα!

----------


## Remedy

> Χαχαχα!
> Ειδικά η Μιλιβα!


δλδ ενας διανοουμενος, δεν τρωει ωστε να τον γνωρισεις σε εστιατοριο η σε σουπερ μαρκετ; πρεπει να πας σε βραδιες ποιησης;
αυτο θελω να πω. λιγο μονοδιαστατα το αναλυεις.
δεν θελει κανεις κατι τοσο συγκεκριμενο, πχ "ανδρα με φετες" ωστε να ψαχνει στα γυμναστηρια.
θελει καποια βασικα καλα χαρακτηριστικα και βασικα, εναν ταιριαστο της χαρακτηρα. που συχναζουν αυτοι;
ΠΑΝΤΟΥ.(εκτος απ το κλαμπ πλεξιματος, οκ..)

----------


## aggelosstr

> δλδ ενας διανοουμενος, δεν τρωει ωστε να τον γνωρισεις σε εστιατοριο η σε σουπερ μαρκετ; πρεπει να πας σε βραδιες ποιησης;


Αν το εστιατόριο είναι χόμπυ, αυτό δεν μπορεί να είναι καλό! Υπάρχουν και οι χώροι που λες, αλλά εκεί είναι ανάμικτοι οι άνθρωποι, και ίσως μειώνονται οι πιθανότητες να βρεις τους ανθρώπους του δικού σου target group.

Τι να πω. Μπορεί να πάει και σε μπουρδέλο όπως είπες! Να λέει "Τι κάνουν τα ναυτάκια τα ζουμπουρλούδικα!"

----------


## Remedy

> Αν το εστιατόριο είναι χόμπυ, αυτό δεν μπορεί να είναι καλό! Υπάρχουν και οι χώροι που λες, αλλά εκεί είναι ανάμικτοι οι άνθρωποι, και ίσως μειώνονται οι πιθανότητες να βρεις τους ανθρώπους του δικού σου target group.
> 
> Τι να πω. Μπορεί να πάει και σε μπουρδέλο όπως είπες! Να λέει "Τι κάνουν τα ναυτάκια τα ζουμπουρλούδικα!"


χομπι, δεν ειναι, αλλα θελω να πω, οτι περισσοτερο η κοινωνικοποιηση ειναι αυτο που βγαζει γνωριμιες, παρα οι συγκεκριμενοι χωροι με συγκεκριμενους τυπους.

----------


## elisabet

Οι περισσότερες γνωριμίες γίνονται μέσω παρέας, γνωστών κτλ Όσο πιο περιορισμένος είναι αυτός ο κύκλος, τόσο λιγότερες πιθανότητες έχεις να γνωρίσεις κάποιον. Γιαυτό επιμένω να λέω στην μιλιβα οτι κακώς επικεντρώνεται στο θέμα άντρες όταν το βασικό πρόβλημα της θα έπρεπε να είναι η ελλιπής κοινωνικοποίηση.

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως αποκλείεται να γνωρίσεις κάποιον με έναν κουλό τρόπο - προσωπικά μου χει τύχει αρκετές φορές- αλλά ο κανόνας νομίζω ότι είναι : μεγάλος κοινωνικός κύκλος=> μεγάλες πιθανότητες να βρεις αυτόν που θες

----------


## Miliva21

> 1. για ποιο πραγμα να εισαι ετοιμη; αφου οπως τον περιγραφεις, ο τυπος ηταν αδιαφορος για σενα και ο'τι ναναι σε συμπεριφορα. επομενως, καλως εξαφανιστηκε.
> 2. καθολου περιεργο να μην του εβγαλες κατι παραπανω, χωρις να φταις σε κατι φγι αυτο. εσενα, σου εβγαλε κατι παραπανω;;
> 3. δεν εχουμε ιδεα γιατι εξαφανσιτηκε ο τριτος και δεν μπορουμε να βγαλουμε συμπερασματα. μπορει να ηταν δεσμευμενος και να εψαχνε ξεπετες, μπορει να ηθελε ενα πηδημα μονο, ειδε οτι δεν βγαινει με 2 συναντησεις και την εκανε. εφοσον δεν ηθελες το αντιστοιχο, καλα εκανε και την εκανε. 
> 4. οι υπολοιποι 10 (το πολυ), ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΝΑΝΑΙ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΜΕ ΣΑΝ ΥΠΟΨΗΦΙΟΥΣ;;;; οτι ναναι ανδρες, υπαρχουν 100 και 200 στην ζωη καθε γυναικας. δεν θεωρουνται υποψηφιοι εφοσον δεν τους γουσταρει... γιατι επιβαρυνεις την "στατιστικη" σου με οτι ναναι τυπους που ειναι εκτος συζητησης;
> 
> επομενως, μενουμε με τους 3 βρε μιλεβα.
> και νομιζεις εσυ, οτι 3 γνωριμιες στα 4 χρονια, ειναι καλο δειγμα για να αποφασισεις αν υπαρχει ανδρας εκει εξω, για σενα;
> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ.


Έχεις δίκιο πρέπει να μετρήσω αυτούς που άρεσαν σε μένα και όχι όλους όσους έτυχε να βγω.....

----------


## Miliva21

> Οι περισσότερες γνωριμίες γίνονται μέσω παρέας, γνωστών κτλ Όσο πιο περιορισμένος είναι αυτός ο κύκλος, τόσο λιγότερες πιθανότητες έχεις να γνωρίσεις κάποιον. Γιαυτό επιμένω να λέω στην μιλιβα οτι κακώς επικεντρώνεται στο θέμα άντρες όταν το βασικό πρόβλημα της θα έπρεπε να είναι η ελλιπής κοινωνικοποίηση.
> 
> Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως αποκλείεται να γνωρίσεις κάποιον με έναν κουλό τρόπο - προσωπικά μου χει τύχει αρκετές φορές- αλλά ο κανόνας νομίζω ότι είναι : μεγάλος κοινωνικός κύκλος=> μεγάλες πιθανότητες να βρεις αυτόν που θες


Έχεις δίκιο εγώ δεν είχα ποτέ τις παρέες ούτε την ζωηρή κοινωνική ζωη.......εχω κλειστεί και εγώ στον εαυτό μου έχω κόψει και από παλιές φίλες (υπήρχαν λόγοι) τώρα έχω 3 ατομα που βγαίνουμε τακτικά Αλλά δν γνωρίζω άτομα μέσα από αυτούς και τρεις κόπελες από τη σχολή που τις γνώρισα τους τελευταίους μήνες στα μαθήματα που παρακολουθώ Αλλά δεν έχει τύχαινε να βγούμε συχνά .........γενικα πάντως αυτά τα χρόνια με γνωστους που έχω κάνει παρέα και σε γενέθλια έχω πάει....Και σε κλαμπ έχω βρεθεί με φίλους γνωστών (ότι τακτικά όμως ....Αλλά έχει τύχει να κάνω έτσι για λίγο διάστημα παρεα) και ταξιδάκια έχω κάνει 2 -3 με φίλες καλοκαίρι Αλλά τίποτα......δεν είχα κανένα ενδιαφέρον από κάποιους ούτε κ μένα με ενδιέφεραν......(να ξανά πω εδώ ότι δεν έχω προβλήματα εμφάνισης Για όσους δεν ξέρουν )

Και εγώ ξέρω πολλές κοπέλες που έκαναν σχέση από φλου γνωριμίες Ελισάβετ.......Από φβ.....Από κάποιον που έτυχε να γνωρίσουν σε έναν χώρο που βρέθηκαν.......Από ένα ταξίδι που πήγαν.....Και ξέρω και κοπέλες που τα αγόρια τους....Τους είπαν να κάνουν εξαρχής σχέση και βγαίνανε και μετά ήρθε και σεξ.....δλδ αυτό που εσύ και η ρεμεντυ λέτε ότι σπανίζει εγώ το έχω ακούσει η σχέση να γίνεται πριν το σεξ....Δεν ξέρω......

Και γ αυτό λέω κλεισμένη εντελώς στη σπηλιά μου δεν είμαι .....γενικά Ναι δυσκολεύομαι να κάνω νέες παρέες Που να βγαίνω μαζί τους......συνήθως διαλέγω να μιλήσω η συμπαθώ κοπέλες που έχουν καλό χαρακτήρα Αλλά πχ ...μπορει να είναι ολίγον τι μονοχνωτες.....όχι όλες γτ έχω κάνει είπα κ με γνωστές παρέα λίγο κατά καιρούς που βγαίναμε.....

Απλά αυτό.....Γενικά και εγώ δεν το ψάχνω....Δεν πάω γυρεύοντας είμαι χαλαρή και εγώ πει όταν είναι ν έρθει θ ρθει......Αλλά δεν τυχαίνει και αυτοί π με βλέπουν η θέλουν να βγούμε είναι οι ότι να ναι......

----------


## aggelosstr

> Οι περισσότερες γνωριμίες γίνονται μέσω γνωστών κτλ


Αυτός σε μένα έχει αποδειχθεί ο χειρότερος τρόπος. Έχω γνωρίσει μόνο ότι υπάρχει στα αζήτητα. Παχύσαρκα, αντιαισθητικά άτομα, ή και παλαβομάρα.
Μια φορά μου είχαν γνωρίσει μία που ήταν χοντρή και κουτσή!
Έχω ακούσει διάφορα από "φίλους", ακόμα και "Αν ήταν ωραία θα τη βαστούσα για τον εαυτό μου!", (άνθρωπος με δεσμό υποτίθεται).
Τώρα πια όποιος μου μιλά για γνωριμία, τρώει πόρτα.
Αν το δείτε και λογικά, ένα άτομο που επιζητεί γνωριμία μέσω τρίτου έχει πρόβλημα. Ή είναι πολύ φοβισμένο και ψάχνει Pedigree πριν τη γνωριμία, ή η ελκυστικότητά του είναι ανύπαρκτη.

----------


## Miliva21

> Αυτός σε μένα έχει αποδειχθεί ο χειρότερος τρόπος. Έχω γνωρίσει μόνο ότι υπάρχει στα αζήτητα. Παχύσαρκα, αντιαισθητικά άτομα, ή και παλαβομάρα.
> Μια φορά μου είχαν γνωρίσει μία που ήταν χοντρή και κουτσή!
> Έχω ακούσει διάφορα από "φίλους", ακόμα και "Αν ήταν ωραία θα τη βαστούσα για τον εαυτό μου!", (άνθρωπος με δεσμό υποτίθεται).
> Τώρα πια όποιος μου μιλά για γνωριμία, τρώει πόρτα.
> Αν το δείτε και λογικά, ένα άτομο που επιζητεί γνωριμία μέσω τρίτου έχει πρόβλημα. Ή είναι πολύ φοβισμένο και ψάχνει Pedigree πριν τη γνωριμία, ή η ελκυστικότητά του είναι ανύπαρκτη.


Και εγώ έκανα δύο γνωριμίες μέσω γνωστών......Ο ένας ήταν ο πρώτος που μ άρεσε άλλα ήταν φλου και εξαφανιζόταν.....
Και έχω γνωρίσει και έναν μικρότερο μου παλιότερα....22 εγώ 19 αυτός....; δεν υπήρξε και φοβερή χημεία

----------


## Miliva21

> Καλά λίγη πλακίτσα κάναμε, μη το παίρνετε και τις μετρητοίς!
> 
> 
> Γυναικεία χόμπυ; Αν γράφτηκες σε σύλλογο πλεξίματος, δεν πιστεύω να περίμενες να έρθει άνδρας για να μάθει στρίφωμα και πανωκαβαλήκι;
> Για τι χόμπυ μιλάμε;
> Θα πρέπει να είναι ανάλογα με το είδος άνδρα που ξάχνεις.
> Αν θέλεις γυμνασμένο φέτες, θα πας γυμναστήριο.
> Αν θέλεις περιπετειώδη θα γραφτείς σε σχολή ελεύθερης πτώσης.
> Αν σου αρέσει ο χορός θα πας σε χοροδιδασκαλείο.
> ...


Ε τώρα να μη πω τι χόμπυ διαλεξα....και περιγραφω τοσο πολυ τον εαυτο μοτ....Αλλά ήμασταν μόνο γυναίκες και δεν ήταν πλέξιμο........Και το διάλεξα με βάση το τι μου αρέσει γτ ήθελα να δώσω στη ζωή μου νόημα....Όχι να βρω γαμπρό....

Πάντως θεωρώ μεγάλο αβανταζ το να είσαι σε ανάμεικτη και όχι γυναικοκρατουμενη σχολή.......τεράστιο 

Όπως επίσης και να έχεις...να διατηρείς φιλίες η παρεες από το σχολείο

----------


## aggelosstr

> ...ήθελα να δώσω στη ζωή μου νόημα....Όχι να βρω γαμπρό....


Το κάνεις να ακούγετε άσχημο.
Γιατί θα πρέπει να ενοχοποιείται η ανθρώπινη ανάγκη για τρυφερότητα;

----------


## Miliva21

> Το κάνεις να ακούγετε άσχημο.
> Γιατί θα πρέπει να ενοχοποιείται η ανθρώπινη ανάγκη για τρυφερότητα;


Γιατί με τόσα θέματα που έχω ανοίξει για το ίδιο θέμα και με τόσες αναλύσεις επί αναλύσεων εύκολα μπορεί να πει κάποιος ότι δεν βρίσκω κάτι επειδή είμαι απελπισμενη......
Και πίστεψε με αυτό το κρύβω καλά έξω....Ίσως το παρακρυβω και θα ήταν καλύτερο μάλλον μα δείχνω περισσότερο τι θέλω

----------


## aggelosstr

Πολύ σωστά! Ακριβώς

----------


## elisabet

> Έχεις δίκιο εγώ δεν είχα ποτέ τις παρέες ούτε την ζωηρή κοινωνική ζωη.......εχω κλειστεί και εγώ στον εαυτό μου έχω κόψει και από παλιές φίλες (υπήρχαν λόγοι) τώρα έχω 3 ατομα που βγαίνουμε τακτικά Αλλά δν γνωρίζω άτομα μέσα από αυτούς και τρεις κόπελες από τη σχολή που τις γνώρισα τους τελευταίους μήνες στα μαθήματα που παρακολουθώ Αλλά δεν έχει τύχαινε να βγούμε συχνά .........γενικα πάντως αυτά τα χρόνια με γνωστους που έχω κάνει παρέα και σε γενέθλια έχω πάει....Και σε κλαμπ έχω βρεθεί με φίλους γνωστών (ότι τακτικά όμως ....Αλλά έχει τύχει να κάνω έτσι για λίγο διάστημα παρεα) και ταξιδάκια έχω κάνει 2 -3 με φίλες καλοκαίρι Αλλά τίποτα......δεν είχα κανένα ενδιαφέρον από κάποιους ούτε κ μένα με ενδιέφεραν......(να ξανά πω εδώ ότι δεν έχω προβλήματα εμφάνισης Για όσους δεν ξέρουν )
> 
> Και εγώ ξέρω πολλές κοπέλες που έκαναν σχέση από φλου γνωριμίες Ελισάβετ.......Από φβ.....Από κάποιον που έτυχε να γνωρίσουν σε έναν χώρο που βρέθηκαν.......Από ένα ταξίδι που πήγαν.....Και ξέρω και κοπέλες που τα αγόρια τους....Τους είπαν να κάνουν εξαρχής σχέση και βγαίνανε και μετά ήρθε και σεξ.....δλδ αυτό που εσύ και η ρεμεντυ λέτε ότι σπανίζει εγώ το έχω ακούσει η σχέση να γίνεται πριν το σεξ....Δεν ξέρω......
> 
> Και γ αυτό λέω κλεισμένη εντελώς στη σπηλιά μου δεν είμαι .....γενικά Ναι δυσκολεύομαι να κάνω νέες παρέες Που να βγαίνω μαζί τους......συνήθως διαλέγω να μιλήσω η συμπαθώ κοπέλες που έχουν καλό χαρακτήρα Αλλά πχ ...μπορει να είναι ολίγον τι μονοχνωτες.....όχι όλες γτ έχω κάνει είπα κ με γνωστές παρέα λίγο κατά καιρούς που βγαίναμε.....
> 
> Απλά αυτό.....Γενικά και εγώ δεν το ψάχνω....Δεν πάω γυρεύοντας είμαι χαλαρή και εγώ πει όταν είναι ν έρθει θ ρθει......Αλλά δεν τυχαίνει και αυτοί π με βλέπουν η θέλουν να βγούμε είναι οι ότι να ναι......


Δεν είναι να μετράς πόσες φορές βγήκες βρε Μιλιβα αυτά τα χρόνια, ούτε εννοώ να σου κάνουν "προξενιό " οι φίλες σου διάφορους...εννοώ να ανοίξεις τον κοινωνικό σου κύκλο γενικώς. Φίλες φίλες φυσικά δεν μπορείς να έχεις 100, θα έχεις μετρημένες αυτές που επιλέγεις εσύ, αλλά στην ηλικία που είσαι κια δεν εργάζεσαι ακόμα για να χεις άλλες υποχρεώσεις, θα μπορούσες να είσαι κάθε μέρα με άλλη παρέα που λέει ο λόγος. Η συναναστροφή και το "ψήσιμο" με τους ανθρώπους γύρω σου είναι που θα σου δώσουν και τον αέρα ωστε να μην νιώθεις απελπισμένη (άσχετα αν το δείχνεις ή όχι, αν νιώθεις έτσι, πάλι ίδιο είναι το αποτέλεσμα) και την εμπειρία να μπορείς να επιλέξεις αυτούς που σου ταιριάζουν πραγματικά.

Αυτό για την σχέση πριν απ το σεξ, δεν είπα ότι δεν συμβαίνει. Είπα ότι όσες φορές έτυχε σε μένα ήταν όλες εμφανώς προβληματικές καταστάσεις. Γενικά εγώ δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ άνθρωπο να έρχεται και να μου λέει "ξέρεις θέλω να κάνω σχέση μαζί σου" επειδή έτυχε και γνωριστήκαμε κάπως ή βγήκαμε κάποιες φορές και να μην σκεφτώ ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο βρε Μιλιβα. Δεν ξέρω πώς αλλιώς να στο εξηγήσω. Ή θα σκεφτώ πως είναι εντελώς άπειρος ή και παρθένος και δεν έχει ιδέα (ή με κα΄ποιο σεξουαλικό πρόβλημα) , ή θα σκεφτώ πως είναι τρομερά απελπισμένος για γυναίκα. Ε τώρα τι να σου πω αν είσαι 20 ίσως και να μην σε πειράζει να είναι κάποιος άπειρος εντελώς στα 30 φευγα που είμαι εγώ , δεν το συζητώ καν. Για το απελπισμένος...ούτε συζήτηση. 
Κάποιος που δεν ανήκει στις δυο παραπάνω κατηγορίες , κατα την γνώμη μου, αποκλείεται να ζητήσει σχέση χωρίς πρώτα να έχει κάνει σεξ με κάποια. Μπορεί στην παρέα να ταιριάζεις μια χαρά με τον άλλο και να περνάτε τέλεια και να κάνετε σεξ και να ξενερώσεις την ζωή σου. Πώς θα το ξέρεις από πριν;;;;

----------


## elisabet

> Αυτός σε μένα έχει αποδειχθεί ο χειρότερος τρόπος. Έχω γνωρίσει μόνο ότι υπάρχει στα αζήτητα. Παχύσαρκα, αντιαισθητικά άτομα, ή και παλαβομάρα.
> Μια φορά μου είχαν γνωρίσει μία που ήταν χοντρή και κουτσή!
> Έχω ακούσει διάφορα από "φίλους", ακόμα και "Αν ήταν ωραία θα τη βαστούσα για τον εαυτό μου!", (άνθρωπος με δεσμό υποτίθεται).
> Τώρα πια όποιος μου μιλά για γνωριμία, τρώει πόρτα.
> Αν το δείτε και λογικά, ένα άτομο που επιζητεί γνωριμία μέσω τρίτου έχει πρόβλημα. Ή είναι πολύ φοβισμένο και ψάχνει Pedigree πριν τη γνωριμία, ή η ελκυστικότητά του είναι ανύπαρκτη.


Μέσω γνωστών δεν εννοώ να σου προξενέψουν κάποια. Εννοώ μέσω παρέας που μπορεί να βγείτε, να πάτε κάπου κι απο κει να γνωρίσεις κάποιους άλλους κοκ
Τα προξενιά δεν αρέσουν ούτε σε μένα.

----------


## Georgewww

> Γιατί με τόσα θέματα που έχω ανοίξει για το ίδιο θέμα και με τόσες αναλύσεις επί αναλύσεων εύκολα μπορεί να πει κάποιος ότι δεν βρίσκω κάτι επειδή είμαι απελπισμενη......
> Και πίστεψε με αυτό το κρύβω καλά έξω....Ίσως το παρακρυβω και θα ήταν καλύτερο μάλλον μα δείχνω περισσότερο τι θέλω


Απελπισμένη ... Έχει πάρει περίεργη έννοια η λέξη, όλοι ήμαστε για κάποια θέματα μερικές φορές απελπισμένοι δηλαδή χάνουμε λίγο την ελπίδα μας. 

Φυσικά όταν βγαίνεις με κάποιον και έχεις ελπίδα κάτι καλό να βγει και τελικά δε βγαίνει, κλονίζεται λίγο η ελπίδα μας, λογικό είναι. Όσοι δεν έχουν ταίρι έχουν ένα άγχος ένα κλονισμό ελπίδας για το αν θα βρουν κάτι καλό στη ζωή τους και πότε. 

Αυτό ενέχει τον κίνδυνο να εξιδανικευσεις κάποιον που δεν ταιριάζετε, αυτό πιστεύω πρέπει πρώτα να προσέχεις. Υπομονή καλύτερα παρά γρήγορα και ατσαλα. Πάντως αν δεις κάτι αξιόλογο μπορείς να κάνεις κι εσύ μια κίνηση. Πχ στο σούπερ μάρκετ, μια ερώτηση σε κάποιον, ή πιο επίμονο βλέμμα σε κάποιον σε ένα μπαρ, κτλ αυτό δεν είναι κακό αν γίνει με τρόπο. Μη νομίζεις ότι οι άντρες με ένα κοίταγμα που θα κάνεις, θα καταλάβουν γρήγορα ότι ψήνεσαι. Εγώ με πρώην, της την έπεσα έτσι χωρίς να κοιτάει και όταν τα φτιάξαμε λέω, γιατί δε με κοιτούσες καθολου; Λέει , πλάκα κάνεις? Όλη την ώρα σε κοιτούσα. :) 

Μη βγαίνεις με μια φίλη και κάθεσαι να κοιτάς μόνο αυτήν και να μιλάτε περί ανέμων, θέλει και ο άλλος ένα πράσινο φως ;) Τώρα το αν θα βγει μάπα το καρπούζι, δε το ξέρεις, με τον καιρό θα αποκτάς εμπειρία από συζητήσεις και ραντεβού.

Έχω γνωρίσει και μέσω γνωστών και στο άκυρο πχ μπαρ κλαμπ κτλ. Δεν έχει διαφορά :) είναι θέμα τύχης τι θα βγει, απλά μέσω γνωστού έχεις 1-2 πληροφορίες εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Mιλιβα μου καλησπέρα.επειδή εκλεισα τα προσωπικα μηνύματα, οτιδήποτε θες το γραφουμε εδώ

----------


## Miliva21

> Απελπισμένη ... Έχει πάρει περίεργη έννοια η λέξη, όλοι ήμαστε για κάποια θέματα μερικές φορές απελπισμένοι δηλαδή χάνουμε λίγο την ελπίδα μας. 
> 
> Φυσικά όταν βγαίνεις με κάποιον και έχεις ελπίδα κάτι καλό να βγει και τελικά δε βγαίνει, κλονίζεται λίγο η ελπίδα μας, λογικό είναι. Όσοι δεν έχουν ταίρι έχουν ένα άγχος ένα κλονισμό ελπίδας για το αν θα βρουν κάτι καλό στη ζωή τους και πότε. 
> 
> Αυτό ενέχει τον κίνδυνο να εξιδανικευσεις κάποιον που δεν ταιριάζετε, αυτό πιστεύω πρέπει πρώτα να προσέχεις. Υπομονή καλύτερα παρά γρήγορα και ατσαλα. Πάντως αν δεις κάτι αξιόλογο μπορείς να κάνεις κι εσύ μια κίνηση. Πχ στο σούπερ μάρκετ, μια ερώτηση σε κάποιον, ή πιο επίμονο βλέμμα σε κάποιον σε ένα μπαρ, κτλ αυτό δεν είναι κακό αν γίνει με τρόπο. Μη νομίζεις ότι οι άντρες με ένα κοίταγμα που θα κάνεις, θα καταλάβουν γρήγορα ότι ψήνεσαι. Εγώ με πρώην, της την έπεσα έτσι χωρίς να κοιτάει και όταν τα φτιάξαμε λέω, γιατί δε με κοιτούσες καθολου; Λέει , πλάκα κάνεις? Όλη την ώρα σε κοιτούσα. :) 
> 
> Μη βγαίνεις με μια φίλη και κάθεσαι να κοιτάς μόνο αυτήν και να μιλάτε περί ανέμων, θέλει και ο άλλος ένα πράσινο φως ;) Τώρα το αν θα βγει μάπα το καρπούζι, δε το ξέρεις, με τον καιρό θα αποκτάς εμπειρία από συζητήσεις και ραντεβού.
> 
> Έχω γνωρίσει και μέσω γνωστών και στο άκυρο πχ μπαρ κλαμπ κτλ. Δεν έχει διαφορά :) είναι θέμα τύχης τι θα βγει, απλά μέσω γνωστού έχεις 1-2 πληροφορίες εκ των προτέρων


Ε ναι φυσικά είναι να έχω χάσει την ελπίδα μου......Δεν έχω κάνει μια σχέση (Που να είναι ερωτευμένη) δεν μου βγαίνει τπτ άλλο.....Και φτάνω στα μέσα των 20s και δν ξέρω αν θα βρω ποτέ αυτό π θέλω............

Τι να πεις...ντάξει να τη κάνουμε όσο γίνεται και τ πρώτη κίνηση......

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Μη χανεις καμια ελπίδα...το καλο πραγμα αργει να γίνει και θέλει υπομονή 


> Ε ναι φυσικά είναι να έχω χάσει την ελπίδα μου......Δεν έχω κάνει μια σχέση (Που να είναι ερωτευμένη) δεν μου βγαίνει τπτ άλλο.....Και φτάνω στα μέσα των 20s και δν ξέρω αν θα βρω ποτέ αυτό π θέλω............
> 
> Τι να πεις...ντάξει να τη κάνουμε όσο γίνεται και τ πρώτη κίνηση......

----------


## Georgewww

> Ε ναι φυσικά είναι να έχω χάσει την ελπίδα μου......Δεν έχω κάνει μια σχέση (Που να είναι ερωτευμένη) δεν μου βγαίνει τπτ άλλο.....Και φτάνω στα μέσα των 20s και δν ξέρω αν θα βρω ποτέ αυτό π θέλω............
> 
> Τι να πεις...ντάξει να τη κάνουμε όσο γίνεται και τ πρώτη κίνηση......


Βρε δε λέμε να πας να μιλήσεις :) έλα και σή θέση μας, σκέψου ότι όταν πάει να μιλήσει ο άντρας δε ξέρει αν η άλλη τον θέλει αν είναι ελεύθερη κτλ τίποτα , οπότε σκέψου αυτός που θα βρει εσένα έχει ήδη φάει 10 άκυρα , απλά και μόνο επειδή μπορεί να ήταν πιασμένες , οπότε λέει, άσε δε κοιτάει να κάνω 11 τα άκυρα ? :) Άρα ένα σήμα χρειάζεται, όχι βήμα. 
Κι εγώ πιο μικρός πήγαινα χύμα, τώρα λέω όχι , θέλω ένα σήμα πρώτα, αν με θέλει να κάνει κι αυτή κάτι, λίγο ενδιαφέρον να δείξει, κάνε εσύ ένα , να κάνω εγώ 10 ;) Αλλά αν κοιτάει τα αστέρια η το κινητό της, άντε γεια, είσαι έξω και παίζεις συνέχεια με το κινητό? Άκυρο με τη μια. 

20 κάτι είσαι όχι 50, εδώ άλλοι χωρίζουμε στα 45 και 50 , άσε, μια χαρά είναι η μοίρα σου, καλύτερα που είσαι πιο μεγάλη και που αργεί να έρθει για να εκτιμήσεις μια καλή περίπτωση περισσότερο :)

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Βρε δε λέμε να πας να μιλήσεις :) έλα και σή θέση μας, σκέψου ότι όταν πάει να μιλήσει ο άντρας δε ξέρει αν η άλλη τον θέλει αν είναι ελεύθερη κτλ τίποτα , οπότε σκέψου αυτός που θα βρει εσένα έχει ήδη φάει 10 άκυρα , απλά και μόνο επειδή μπορεί να ήταν πιασμένες , οπότε λέει, άσε δε κοιτάει να κάνω 11 τα άκυρα ? :) Άρα ένα σήμα χρειάζεται, όχι βήμα. 
> Κι εγώ πιο μικρός πήγαινα χύμα, τώρα λέω όχι , θέλω ένα σήμα πρώτα, αν με θέλει να κάνει κι αυτή κάτι, λίγο ενδιαφέρον να δείξει, κάνε εσύ ένα , να κάνω εγώ 10 ;) Αλλά αν κοιτάει τα αστέρια η το κινητό της, άντε γεια, είσαι έξω και παίζεις συνέχεια με το κινητό? Άκυρο με τη μια. 
> 
> 20 κάτι είσαι όχι 50, εδώ άλλοι χωρίζουμε στα 45 και 50 , άσε, μια χαρά είναι η μοίρα σου, καλύτερα που είσαι πιο μεγάλη και που αργή να έρθει για να εκτιμήσεις μια καλή περίπτωση περισσότερο :)


Συμφωνώ οτι πρεπει να δώσουμε καποιο σημάδι αλλιως ειναι και για μας άσχημο να μας πλησιάζει ο καθένας.... Πριν 2 μηνες χαμογελασα σε κάποιον που κοιτουσε επίμονα και ηρθε κατευθείαν στο τραπεζι

----------


## akis1

> Ε ναι φυσικά είναι να έχω χάσει την ελπίδα μου......Δεν έχω κάνει μια σχέση (Που να είναι ερωτευμένη) δεν μου βγαίνει τπτ άλλο.....Και φτάνω στα μέσα των 20s και δν ξέρω αν θα βρω ποτέ αυτό π θέλω............
> 
> Τι να πεις...ντάξει να τη κάνουμε όσο γίνεται και τ πρώτη κίνηση......


το θέμα είναι να μην χάσεις καμία ελπίδα....... εσυ τι ακριβώς για παράδειγμα θέλεις;; θεωρείς φαντάζομαι πώς την σημερινή εποχή δεν υπάρχει η αγάπη και όλοι κοιτάνε μονο για σεξ σωστά; απλά έπεσες σε μερικές περιπτώσεις που σε έκαναν να χάσεις την ελπίδα.... έχω περάσει και εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο με την διαφορά οτι η περισσότερες θέλανε μονο σεξ... εγώ πάντα ήθελα μια σωστή σχέση όχι απλά να περνάω καλά μόνο.. η πρώτη σχέση που είχα ηταν 6 χρόνια αλλά μας χώρισε μετά η απόσταση γιατί ήταν η κοπέλα να πάει εξωτερικό για σπουδές... και ετσι με χώρισε η ίδια μια μερα πριν φύγει για εξωτερικό.....κάτι που δεν το περίμενα.... γιατί 6 ολόκληρα χρόνια είχαμε την τέλεια σχέση.... και πραγματικά εγώ θα μπορούσα τότε να πάω εκεί μαζί της αν πραγματικά το ήθελε.... της το είχα πει και γύρισε και μου είπε ακριβώς αυτα: >> οσο ερωτευμένη ειμαι μαζι σου όλα αυτά τα χρόνια η σχέση έφτασε στο τέλος θελω τώρα απλά να γνωρίσω και άλλους και να έχω εμπειρίες... γιατί αν δεν έχω τώρα εμπειρία ποτε θα έχω; και μετα μου λέει και την γνωστή καραμέλα Σ' αγαπώ... >> ότι χειρότερο πραγματικά εκινει την στιγμή πραγματικά μέσα μου διαλύθηκαν ολα.... δεν ήθελα μπροστά της να λυγίσω και ετσι της είπα αν αυτό θες πραγματικά τότε είσαι απο εμένα ελεύθερη να το κάνεις... και μου λέει αλήθεια δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με αυτό; νόμιζα οτι θα θυμώσεις.... τής λέω Ποτέ!! εγώ θέλω να είσαι ευτυχισμένη σε οτι και αν κάνεις απλά να είσαι αποφασισμένη σε αυτό που κάνεις τώρα... της ειπα επίσης πως δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τσακοθουμε και αν θέλει και η ίδια να κρατήσουμε Απλά μια επαφή φιλική... γιατί πραγματικά δεν ήθελα να χάσω την φιλία μου με αυτήν που γνωριζόμαστε απο παιδιά και ειμασταν κάθε μέρα μαζί... συμφωνισε και η ίδια... πώς πότε δεν θα ήθελε να με χάσει απο φιλο τής... μετά από μέρες με περνει τηλέφωνο και μου λέει μου είναι δύσκολο να σε δω φιλικά γιατι είμαι ακόμα ερωτευμένη μαζι σου... εκεί φάνηκα εγώ λιγο απότομος και της λέω συγνώμη αλλά εσυ η ίδια με χώρισες και τώρα κατάλαβες το τι έκανες; απο την στιγμή που πήρες αυτή την απόφαση και θέλεις να έχεις εμπειρία σου εύχομαι να την βρεις πολλές εκεί που είσαι τώρα για σπουδές και της έκλεισα το τηλέφωνο.... από τότε δεν με ξαναπήρε ποτε... και πλέον έχει προχωρήσει την ζωή της με εναν τυπο που οσο ήμασταν μαζί τον ειχε στο μάτι για σίγουρο γιατί μου έλεγε συνέχεια κατι γιαυτον α έκανε αυτο α το αλλο κλπ.... και άρχισα και της έλεγα και εγω για άλλη κοπέλα για σπάσιμο και μετά μου κράταγε και μούτρα... εγώ ποτέ δεν ειχα ρίξει κέρατο όλα αυτά τα χρόνια... αυτή δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος... αλλά πιστεύω πώς κάποιες φορές που αργούσε στην δουλειά η εξαφανιζόταν για 5-6 ώρες λέγοντας μου οτι είχε ξεμινει απο μπαταρία και οτι ειχε παει για ψώνια κλπ... νταξει αυτο 98% ειναι ότι κάτι έκρυβε παρόλαυτα δεν της έδειξα ποτέ ζήλεια... και συνεχίζαμε μια όμορφη σχέση φυσιολογική...

πλέον μετα απο 4.5 χρόνια περίπου που έχουμε χωρίσει έχουμε χαθεί.... είναι άσχημο να χάνεις απο την ζωη σου ενα ατομο που ήξερες ολη σου την ζωή επιδει απλα εξελίχτηκε σε μια σχέση.... αλλά έτσι συνήθως γίνεται.... 

ειχα πέσει πολυ ψυχολογικά.. αλλά δεν τα παράτησα... πάντα ήλπιζα για το καλύτερο...... 

και ξέρεις τι κατάλαβα;; ότι πλέον είναι δύσκολο να βρεθεί ένα άτομο που θα ξέρει πραγματικά τι θέλει στην ζωη του..... εγω πχ ξέρω τι θέλω αλλά η άλλη που θα βρω θα ξέρει; αυτη ειναι παντα η απορία που μένει χωρίς απάντηση... έτσι λοιπόν κατάλαβα πως την σημερινή εποχή ειναι δύσκολο πολύ να βρεθεί το άτομο που θα μας αγαπήσει αληθινά....

----------

